# The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.



## Ringo

The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given. 








						The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
					

Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## 1srelluc

He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


----------



## JLW

Where Mr.Carpenter is wrong is when he writes that NATO expansion was a poke in the eye to Russia. The reason Baltic Nations and the eastern European nations wanted NATO membership was because Russia could not be trusted. Putin has always made clear his territorial ambitions to restore the old Soviet empire.  The sad fact is that war like this was inevitable under Putin.  Putin is willing to destroy his own nation and others as well in order to fulfill his dream of the Russian version of _Lebensraum._


----------



## eagle1462010

Russian weapons were given and sold to enemies of the United States IVAN.

Same as the Cold War where we funded and gave weapons to the opposing side in the Wars fought.  Russians have been killing Americans in foreign Wars same as our weapons have been killing Russians with our weapons.......

Ukraine didn't exist until the USSR failed............And a CRY OF FREEDOM split the hell out of the USSR.  While some areas might be pro Russian......Central and Eastern Ukraine SURE AS HELL don't want to be part of RUSSIA.......Their standing FIGHTING TO THE DEATH is PROOF OF THAT IVAN.

Our globalist leaders have always pushed for a larger NATO.  To stop what is happening now........NATO wasn't going to bring Ukraine into NATO........Could start a World War.  Putin knows that.

It's just an excuse to take all of the Black Sea Ports and the resources of Ukraine.

We should as always in HONOR OF THE USSR throw TONS OF WEAPONS into Ukraine to those who want to fight you.........and tell you to shove it up your ass if you don't like it.

Or you can just pull the trigger on us and get it over with...........Putin used the I'M GONNA NUKE YOU RHETORIC at the beginning of this .........Same as the USSR did over and over again.  IDIOT.......


----------



## Circe

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


Yeah ---- It's a question of whether people respect buffers and spheres of influence. Like our Cuba and China's Taiwan. Russia and German have always, always wanted buffer countries between them, and now the EU/NATO is eating away all Russia's buffer zones. 

Also, bigger is better: every dictator knows that. The bigger the country, the more powerful, and Siberia still doesn't count. Ukraine used to be Russian, as did Moldova and all the Baltics, and yes, Putin wants them back. The bigger his territory on the western side, the more powerful Russia is. 

It's never subtle. Invading countries just want the land! And if they decide to keep the people, they'll use them for labor or soldiers.


----------



## José

The western military alliance really poses a geopolitical threat to Russia and this constitutes a legitimate casus belli.

But Ukraine also has a right to fight the russian invasion that will most likely turn the country into a Moscow puppet, Belarus style.

What's the problem in recognizing both propositions above are true?

I support the right of Russia to use military force to stop the advance of the hostile military alliance and also support the right of the ukrainian people to fight the military invasion and occupation of their country and don't see any contradiction.

Unidimensional thinking is the hallmark of stupid, dumb people.


----------



## Ringo

JLW said:


> Where Mr.Carpenter is wrong is when he writes that NATO expansion was a poke in the eye to Russia. The reason Baltic Nations and the eastern European nations wanted NATO membership was because Russia could not be trusted. Putin has always made clear his territorial ambitions to restore the old Soviet empire.


The statement that Russia cannot be trusted is stupid. Russia is the only country of significance, that keeps its word. 
Regarding the fact that Putin seeks to take back the lands of the USSR, you probably don't know that for 8 years Putin has been saying that Donbass is ukrainian territory and trying to push it back into Ukraine. The residents of Donbass did not want this at all, well-acquainted with the customs of fascist Ukraine. What started on February 24 should have been done in 2014, there would have been much less losses and more support from the population. But better late than never.


----------



## JLW

Ringo said:


> The statement that Russia cannot be trusted is stupid. Russia is the only country of significance, that keeps its word.
> Regarding the fact that Putin seeks to take back the lands of the USSR, you probably don't know that for 8 years Putin has been saying that Donbass is ukrainian territory and trying to push it back into Ukraine. The residents of Donbass did not want this at all, well-acquainted with the customs of fascist Ukraine. What started on February 24 should have been done in 2014, there would have been much less losses and more support from the population. But better late than never.


This whole Ukraine war is based on lies.









						Putin’s empire of lies | The Strategist
					

Vladimir Putin’s regime has banned Russian media from referring to his invasion of Ukraine as a ‘war’. Instead, it is to be framed as ‘an operation to liberate Ukraine from neo-Nazis’. The state-run RIA news ...




					www.aspistrategist.org.au
				




Putin has shown himself to be a master liar. He lied to his soldiers; he has rigged elections; he has killed and attempted to kill political opponents; Putin and his oligarch friends have stolen hundreds of billions of dollars from the Russian people.  Putin is said to be worth $200 billion dollars.  Putin could never be trusted.


----------



## Ringo

The collective West was growing fascist Ukraine as a purely Russophobic project, and since this unter-Reich was coming to the end of its existence, it had to be disposed of somehow, but how could the collective West dispose of it? Only by inciting them to Donbass. This is evidenced by the documents captured during the fighting. This whole large group, concentrated on the border of Donbass, was supposed to attack in early March.


----------



## Circe

José said:


> I support the right of Russia to use military force to stop the advance of the hostile military alliance and also support the right of the ukrainian people to fight the military invasion and occupation of their country and don't see any contradiction.
> 
> Unidimensional thinking is the hallmark of stupid, dumb people.


You aren't taking any side at all; which is fine for you, but sort of pointless to say you agree with both sides. Why say it at all? It makes no sense.


----------



## Ringo

JLW said:


> This whole Ukraine war is based on lies.
> 
> Putin has shown himself to be a master liar. He lied to his soldiers; he has rigged elections; he has killed and attempted to kill political opponents; Putin and his oligarch friends have stolen hundreds of billions of dollars from the Russian people.  Putin is said to be worth $200 billion dollars.  Putin could never be trusted.


Putin is the only one who can be trusted in modern politics. Of all your list of Putin's sins, I can only agree with the money stolen from the russian people by the oligarchs. But didn't you dream that the USSR would turn into a capitalist country? Well, this is capitalism for you, there is no other kind.


----------



## Circe

Ringo said:


> The statement that Russia cannot be trusted is stupid. Russia is the only country of significance, that keeps its word.
> Regarding the fact that Putin seeks to take back the lands of the USSR, you probably don't know that for 8 years Putin has been saying that Donbass is ukrainian territory and trying to push it back into Ukraine. The residents of Donbass did not want this at all, well-acquainted with the customs of fascist Ukraine. What started on February 24 should have been done in 2014, there would have been much less losses and more support from the population. But better late than never.


Just another worthless Russkie polluting the Forum with propaganda. We've been invaded just like Ukraine, with all these Putin Minions.


----------



## Ringo

Circe said:


> Just another worthless Russkie polluting the Forum with propaganda. We've been invaded just like Ukraine, with all these Putin Minions.


Everything that doesn't fit in your little pot with one gyrus is propaganda... poor bastard.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> The collective West was growing fascist Ukraine as a purely Russophobic project, and since this unter-Reich was coming to the end of its existence, it had to be disposed of somehow, but how could the collective West dispose of it? Only by inciting them to Donbass. This is evidenced by the documents captured during the fighting. This whole large group, concentrated on the border of Donbass, was supposed to attack in early March.


We were not going to attack you IVAN.......Utter BS......

YOU ARE MAD...........And that is why neither side wants a fight.  MAD


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> We were not going to attack you IVAN.......Utter BS.....


Really?  Who the hell are you, to decide if you going to attack or not? All you are allowed is to go and vote for the next protege of the financial bourgeoisie once every few years. Your opinion is nothing to them. And war is a very profitable business for them. Profit, саpish?


----------



## scruffy

Ringo said:


> Really?  Who the hell are you, to decide if you going to attack or not? All you are allowed is to go and vote for the next protege of the financial bourgeoisie once every few years. Your opinion is nothing to them. And war is a very profitable business for them. Profit, саpish?


And Russia is exempt from this?

lol


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Really?  Who the hell are you, to decide if you going to attack or not? All you are allowed is to go and vote for the next protege of the financial bourgeoisie once every few years. Your opinion is nothing to them. And war is a very profitable business for them. Profit, саpish?


I understand the War profiteers have existed forever.  Your country does the same so pardon me when I don't give a damn about your virtue signaling here.  I understand the Globalist are in bed with all the big money gas bags.

Here and in your Russia IVAN........

Doesn't change that your side invaded for taking the land of ALL UKRAINE.......Putin wants the port of Odessa and the fertile land in Ukraine.  This fight is over RESOURCES, and strategic advantages for Russia............

Not NATO.......Not FREEDOM.......it is about POWER..........And the X KGB WANTS IT.


----------



## JLW

Nobody wants war with Russia.  Even the Russian people do not want war. The only person who wants war is Putin.


----------



## Ringo

scruffy said:


> And Russia is exempt from this?


No, but there are several different kinds of capitalists. There is Hitler and there is Churchill. Churchill, of course, is a brute, but Hitler is a monster. The people helping Hitler as bad as nazies. The collective West helping the Ukrainian nazis. I made my choice


----------



## Rogue AI

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


To be fair, liberals don't actually expect anyone to take them at their word. Of course there is going to be manufactured outrage if someone else keeps theirs. It makes our liberals look bad.


----------



## Who_Me?

The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​
Do your brain a favor and turn off FOX "News"


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Truman regarding Korea: "Invasion."


----------



## badger2

The controversial Ekho Moskvy, has been replaced on the same frequency by the new Radio Sputnik.

2022 Mar 9 Radio Sputnik: Eks-prezident Bolivii: NATO i USA sprovotsirovali problemy na Ukraine
Ex-President of Bolivia: NATO and the USA Provoked Problems in Ukraine

' "(Konflikt) bespokoit ne tol'ko menia, no tselyi mir.
The conflict worries me but also worries the whole world.

My ubezhdeny, chto situatsiia voennogo protivostoianiia eto ne reshenie.
The situation of a military confrontation is not a solution.

No v to zhe vremia nado videt' prichiny etoi problemy pochemu voznikla takaia situatsiia mezhdu Rossiei i Ukraine.
But at the same time, one must see the reasons for this problem, why such a situation arose between Russia and Ukraine.

Boliviia, soglasno Konstitutsii, mirnaia, strana-antiimperialist, my ne priemlem, chto instituty s voennoi strategiei primeniaut politku ekspansii, interventsii, kak NATO podchalom USA, v etom problema," otmetil Morales.
Bolivia, according to the Constitution, is a peaceful, anti-imperialist country, we do not accept that institutions with a military strategy apply a policy of expansion, intervention, like NATO under the leadership of the USA, this is the problem," said Morales.'


----------



## bravoactual

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



More from the Pooty Propaganda Pusher.  No Truth.  Contention, Conjecture, Innudo, Supposition.  But no truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> *The statement that Russia cannot be trusted is stupid. Russia is the only country of significance, that keeps its word.*
> Regarding the fact that Putin seeks to take back the lands of the USSR, you probably don't know that for 8 years Putin has been saying that Donbass is ukrainian territory and trying to push it back into Ukraine. The residents of Donbass did not want this at all, well-acquainted with the customs of fascist Ukraine. What started on February 24 should have been done in 2014, there would have been much less losses and more support from the population. But better late than never.



I had a liberal college professor say almost those exact same words back in the 80s.  I openly questioned his honesty on that statement.  When he told me I was dead wrong, I pulled a copy of Aviation Week and Space Technology out and showed him the cover story.  Russia had violated the SALT treaty by adding air-to-air refueling capability to its Blackjack bombers, in direct violation of the treaty.  My professor admitted defeat and the class got a good chuckle watching a freshman Navy aerospace engineering student (at the time) showing up the professor.


----------



## badger2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I had a liberal college professor say almost those exact same words back in the 80s.  I openly questioned his honesty on that statement.  When he told me I was dead wrong, I pulled a copy of Aviation Week and Space Technology out and showed him the cover story.  Russia had violated the SALT treaty by adding air-to-air refueling capability to its Blackjack bombers, in direct violation of the treaty.  My professor admitted defeat and the class got a good chuckle watching a freshman Navy aerospace engineering student (at the time) showing up the professor.


Link? You fail to cite your claim.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Really?  Who the hell are you, to decide if you going to attack or not? All you are allowed is to go and vote for the next protege of the financial bourgeoisie once every few years. Your opinion is nothing to them. And war is a very profitable business for them. Profit, саpish?


Capish?  WTF does that mean?

I would appreciate your attention to this matter, Comrade.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Who_Me? said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​
> Do your brain a favor and turn off FOX "News"


He's not watching anything except maybe RT.


----------



## badger2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Capish?  WTF does that mean?
> 
> I would appreciate your attention to this matter, Comrade.


You have little room to ask for attention, Dipshit. Your poor scholarship is only one reason.


----------



## badger2

We refuse to transcribe the URL for this report due to its stupidity. The report includes a video, and can be retrieved best by typing this:

China Echoes Russian Accusation That the U.S. Is Funding Biological Weapons Research in Ukraine and Other Countries "Under Its Control."

The Chinese Foreign Ministry's Zhao Lijian demanded the U.S. "give a full account." As we've already pointed out on other threads, a "full account" is already problematic for the USA.


----------



## Delldude

eagle1462010 said:


> *I understand the War profiteers have existed forever.*  Your country does the same so pardon me when I don't give a damn about your virtue signaling here.  I understand the Globalist are in bed with all the big money gas bags.
> 
> Here and in your Russia IVAN........
> 
> Doesn't change that your side invaded for taking the land of ALL UKRAINE.......Putin wants the port of Odessa and the fertile land in Ukraine.  This fight is over RESOURCES, and strategic advantages for Russia............
> 
> Not NATO.......Not FREEDOM.......it is about POWER..........And the X KGB WANTS IT.



There is an old, but very good series called " The Money Masters'. The whole series is about 3 1/2 hours long. It's worth a look, especially today.


Ukraine used to be a healthy nuclear power.


----------



## Ringo

Delldude said:


> Ukraine used to be a healthy nuclear power.


It has never been healthy or nuclear. That is, for a while she had soviet missiles, but the keys to them were in Moscow.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Rambunctious

Why are there three bio weapons labs in Ukraine?.... and why doesn't our media seem curious about that...


----------



## MinTrut

JLW said:


> Where Mr.Carpenter is wrong is when he writes that NATO expansion was a poke in the eye to Russia. The reason Baltic Nations and the eastern European nations wanted NATO membership was because Russia could not be trusted. Putin has always made clear his territorial ambitions to restore the old Soviet empire.  The sad fact is that war like this was inevitable under Putin.  Putin is willing to destroy his own nation and others as well in order to fulfill his dream of the Russian version of _Lebensraum._


Naw.

Putin's a relative moderate, but he had to act on Ukraine.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


*All Whites Are Ruled by Ignoramuses*

Iraq had been claiming Kuwait as part of its territory since 1961.  So why was Dumbo Dubya surprised?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Circe said:


> Yeah ---- It's a question of whether people respect buffers and spheres of influence. Like our Cuba and China's Taiwan. Russia and German have always, always wanted buffer countries between them, and now the EU/NATO is eating away all Russia's buffer zones.
> 
> Also, bigger is better: every dictator knows that. The bigger the country, the more powerful, and Siberia still doesn't count. Ukraine used to be Russian, as did Moldova and all the Baltics, and yes, Putin wants them back. The bigger his territory on the western side, the more powerful Russia is.
> 
> It's never subtle. Invading countries just want the land! And if they decide to keep the people, they'll use them for labor or soldiers.


*The Ukraine Had Been a Participating Part of Russia for a Thousand Years.  It Is a Region, Not a Country.*

As if Soviet Russia made peons out of Khrushchëv and Gorbachëv, who were Ukrainians.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JLW said:


> This whole Ukraine war is based on lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin’s empire of lies | The Strategist
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin’s regime has banned Russian media from referring to his invasion of Ukraine as a ‘war’. Instead, it is to be framed as ‘an operation to liberate Ukraine from neo-Nazis’. The state-run RIA news ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aspistrategist.org.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin has shown himself to be a master liar. He lied to his soldiers; he has rigged elections; he has killed and attempted to kill political opponents; Putin and his oligarch friends have stolen hundreds of billions of dollars from the Russian people.  Putin is said to be worth $200 billion dollars.  Putin could never be trusted.


*The Hole Whirled Wanders*

Only dummies demonize.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Circe said:


> Just another worthless Russkie polluting the Forum with propaganda. We've been invaded just like Ukraine, with all these Putin Minions.


*Run-Run-Run-Run Runaway*

Ukraine has been like the missing child on a milk carton.  It has been found and is being returned to Mother Russia.


----------



## Delldude

Ringo said:


> It has never been healthy or nuclear. That is, for a while she had soviet missiles, but the keys to them were in Moscow.



Keys may have been in Moscow, but the ingenuity was in Kiev. Had the US quite concerned.


> The Locks From Monolith
> 
> While Ukraine's claimed nuclear inheritance is substantial and in excellent shape, its weapons-related facilities represent a series of disjointed fragments severed from the old Soviet-wide, integrated system. Thus Ukraine's ability to assert positive control over the nuclear weapons on its territory would depend on the ability of its scientists and military officers to pull these pieces into an effective system -- and overcome any Russian efforts to stop them.
> 
> Ukraine's most potent nuclear weapons, its 176 intercontinental ballistic missiles or ICBMs, offer an example of this predicament. These ICBMs are very long-range missiles with multiple warheads designed to strike a number of targets on a single mission. The missiles are of two kinds: 130 Russian-built SS-19 missiles and 46 SS-24 missiles. The latter were constructed at a Ukrainian factory whose director is now the country's prime minister, Leonid Kuchma.
> 
> 
> To take positive control of these missiles, Ukrainian scientists would have to take three steps, Western and Russian experts say: obtain unrestricted physical control of the warheads, unlock or circumvent the blocking devices that prevent unauthorized missile launches and reprogram the missiles' targeting systems.
> 
> The blocking devices are essentially electromagnetic locks that can be opened by launch officers who possess the correct codes. These codes are now held by Russian President Boris Yeltsin and the senior Russian military command.
> 
> But Ukrainian scientists have special knowledge of the devices, having produced them at a formerly top-secret Ukrainian factory known as Monolith. U.S. officials said they believe the mathematicians and technicians who have worked at the Monolith plant -- which is near the Krylov academy in greater Kharkov -- possess sufficient expertise either to break the codes or to circumvent the devices altogether by replacing them with new ones of their own manufacture.
> 
> But unplugging the existing blocking devices is not as easy as it sounds. For one thing, it would threaten a major international crisis, specialists said. This is because the existing system is linked to computers in Moscow that monitor continuously the status of every former Soviet nuclear missile 24 hours a day. If Ukraine ever took the radical step of unplugging the Moscow-linked blocking devices to substitute new ones, the Russian military command would know it instantly, specialists said. Ukraine's government might thus be risking sudden and possibly massive retaliation by a superior Russian military.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ar-arms/52d7e14b-a2b1-4973-b26b-abd6533ba2ca/


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Putin is the cause of this f****** war. The Ukraine has a right to join NATO if they wish. Russia is a separate nation, they do not have the right to dictate what the Ukraine does. After nearly 70 years of domination by the Russians, being second-class citizens in their own country, the ukrainians are finally free to do as they wish. Putin is psychotic, Putin is the soul problem here. He's destroying the Ukraine but he's also destroying Russia. Russians are fleeing the country now.


----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Run-Run-Run-Run Runaway*
> 
> Ukraine has been like the missing child on a milk carton.  It has been found and is being returned to Mother Russia.


That is just sick. The Ukrainian people have a thousand year history of their own and in the past I felt that the Russians were their brothers. Now they know they are the enemy and will never go back to Russian domination again.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Putin is the cause of this f****** war. The Ukraine has a right to join NATO if they wish. Russia is a separate nation, they do not have the right to dictate what the Ukraine does. After nearly 70 years of domination by the Russians, being second-class citizens in their own country, the ukrainians are finally free to do as they wish. Putin is psychotic, Putin is the soul problem here. He's destroying the Ukraine but he's also destroying Russia. Russians are fleeing the country now.



Last I heard, Russians were fleeing....to Russia. Ukrainians were not. You must have missed Putin saying refugees must flee to Russia.



Stann said:


> That is just sick. The Ukrainian people have a thousand year history of their own and in the past I felt that the Russians were their brothers. Now they know they are the enemy and will never go back to Russian domination again.



Never is a very big word, Stann.


----------



## scruffy

Rambunctious said:


> Why are there three bio weapons labs in Ukraine?.... and why doesn't our media seem curious about that...


You know why. Anyone who's curious about that, is going to lose their job. Anyone who actually writes about it, their life is probably in danger.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Last I heard, Russians were fleeing....to Russia. Ukrainians were not. You must have missed Putin saying refugees must flee to Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Never is a very big word, Stann.


You are true to your name, truly deluded. Russia does not have the right to dictate what another Nation does, only their own. You should keep up with the news, Russians are now fleeing Russia in droves because of what Putin has done, the economy is collapsing.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> You are true to your name, truly deluded. Russia does not have the right to dictate what another Nation does, only their own. You should keep up with the news, Russians are now fleeing Russia in droves because of what Putin has done, the economy is collapsing.



What did you say????



> Many fleeing to Russia from eastern Ukraine blame Kyiv for the intensifying conflict.​Many fleeing to Russia from eastern Ukraine blame Kyiv for the intensifying conflict.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> What did you say????


That's part of the lie that Putin used to invade the Ukraine.


----------



## Stann

JLW said:


> Where Mr.Carpenter is wrong is when he writes that NATO expansion was a poke in the eye to Russia. The reason Baltic Nations and the eastern European nations wanted NATO membership was because Russia could not be trusted. Putin has always made clear his territorial ambitions to restore the old Soviet empire.  The sad fact is that war like this was inevitable under Putin.  Putin is willing to destroy his own nation and others as well in order to fulfill his dream of the Russian version of _Lebensraum._


The Ukraine has proven beyond all doubt that Russia led by crazy man Putin is not to be trusted every nation that borders Russia should be a member of NATO. That's the only way to stop this insane aggression. Putin's paranoia caused this war, Putin's death and fundamental change in Russia is the only thing that's going to correct the situation. Mad Men should be stopped dead in their tracks.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> Russian weapons were given and sold to enemies of the United States IVAN.
> 
> Same as the Cold War where we funded and gave weapons to the opposing side in the Wars fought.  Russians have been killing Americans in foreign Wars same as our weapons have been killing Russians with our weapons.......
> 
> Ukraine didn't exist until the USSR failed............And a CRY OF FREEDOM split the hell out of the USSR.  While some areas might be pro Russian......Central and Eastern Ukraine SURE AS HELL don't want to be part of RUSSIA.......Their standing FIGHTING TO THE DEATH is PROOF OF THAT IVAN.
> 
> Our globalist leaders have always pushed for a larger NATO.  To stop what is happening now........NATO wasn't going to bring Ukraine into NATO........Could start a World War.  Putin knows that.
> 
> It's just an excuse to take all of the Black Sea Ports and the resources of Ukraine.
> 
> We should as always in HONOR OF THE USSR throw TONS OF WEAPONS into Ukraine to those who want to fight you.........and tell you to shove it up your ass if you don't like it.
> 
> Or you can just pull the trigger on us and get it over with...........Putin used the I'M GONNA NUKE YOU RHETORIC at the beginning of this .........Same as the USSR did over and over again.  IDIOT.......


putin has to be psycho for doing this. No one wins at war. We all lose.


----------



## Rogue AI

Stann said:


> putin has to be psycho for doing this. No one wins at war. We all lose.


If everyone believed that, we'd still be living in caves.


----------



## Stann

Rogue AI said:


> If everyone believed that, we'd still be living in caves.


Well if Putin keeps this up the war that's coming will have us back living in caves.


----------



## Rogue AI

Stann said:


> Well if Putin keeps this up the war that's coming will have us back living in caves.


You might be right.


----------



## Stann

Rogue AI said:


> You might be right.


All due to one psychotic man's unfounded fears. Putin is a very sad and foolish leader.


----------



## Rogue AI

Stann said:


> All due to one psychotic man's unfounded fears. Putin is a very sad and foolish leader.


Guess we'll see. Putin seems composed and focused, not distressed or fearful.


----------



## Stann

Rogue AI said:


> Guess we'll see. Putin seems composed and focused, not distressed or fearful.


All this is occurring because he feared the Ukraine would become a member of NATO. Psychopaths are good at masking their illness. trump continues to get away with it too, he's got millions still fooled.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

scruffy said:


> You know why. Anyone who's curious about that, is going to lose their job. Anyone who actually writes about it, their life is probably in danger.


They are old Russian labs that the US helped close.


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> The Ukraine has a right to join NATO if they wish.


No it is not. And if you insist on this, the russians will conclude a military treaty with Mexico and I will supply it with weapons and develop propaganda about the return of Mexican territories aggressively taken away by the United States. Of course, you will agree with this, because Mexico is a sovereign state. Isn't that right, hypocritical idiot?


----------



## Ringo

Pit of vipers...
The national police killed the former deputy head of the Main Directorate of the SBU in Kiev.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> No it is not. And if you insist on this, the russians will conclude a military treaty with Mexico and I will supply it with weapons and develop propaganda about the return of Mexican territories aggressively taken away by the United States. Of course, you will agree with this, because Mexico is a sovereign state. Isn't that right, hypocritical idiot?


Lol  We put up walls to keep them out.  Since when have we attacked or invaded Mexico or Canada Ivan?

You would not be there for their protection.  You would be there to hit us.

Ukraine broke away from the USSR when it fell.  If they wanted you there they wouldnt have left.


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> Ukraine broke away from the USSR when it fell.  If they wanted you there they wouldnt have left.


How wonderful that in the history of the United States there has never been such a thing, that individual regions wanted to secede, but they were not given that right by the military force... Only in totalitarian Russia is such an outrage possible.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> How wonderful that in the history of the United States there has never been such a thing, that individual regions wanted to secede, but they were not given that right by the military force... Only in totalitarian Russia is such an outrage possible.


Every nation on earth including ours was decided by War.  Been going on since cavemen beat down other cavemen for their women.

Our Civil War has nothing to do with your comment on Mexico


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> Our Civil War has nothing to do with your comment on Mexico


Your blindfolded hypocrisy, prevents you from understanding my example with the use of Mexico


----------



## Ringo

Independent expert and Javelin


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Your blindfolded hypocrisy, prevents you from understanding my example with the use of Mexico


I understood.  Did they attack you???  Or did you attack them??

If the people of Ukraine wanted to be part of Russia they would have welcomed you there instead of fighting


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Independent expert and Javelin


The fact that you are pissing on it makes me think you dont like it for a reason.

The dog is blessing it before it is fired into sn APC


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> If the people of Ukraine wanted to be part of Russia they would have welcomed you there instead of fighting


Then how do you explain the presence of the Southern States in the USA? By "_It's completely different!_" (c)


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Then how do you explain the presence of the Southern States in the USA? By "_It's completely different!_" (c)


Didnt win.  That was easy


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> Didnt win.  That was easy


O.K. Fashist Ukraine will not win.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> O.K. Fashist Ukraine will not win.


Are they Fascist?

Just because you say so doesnt make it so.

Will you then decide that Poland is Fascist next?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> No it is not. And if you insist on this, the russians will conclude a military treaty with Mexico and I will supply it with weapons and develop propaganda about the return of Mexican territories aggressively taken away by the United States. Of course, you will agree with this, because Mexico is a sovereign state. Isn't that right, hypocritical idiot?


You are simply laughable!  Your ignorance of history in only exceeded by your hilarious attempts at logic and reasoning.  At the end of the Mexican War,, they signed a treaty agreeing that the US would pay for $15 million for damage to Mexico, and then assumed all of Mexico's $3.25 million debt to US citizens. That paid them for their territory.  If they didn't like it, they should have noted it then.  We also paid for the Gadsden Purchase in 1854 for what is now the most southern portions of Arizona and New Mexico.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


>


If that is your justification for War and why you went there............then the whole world has justification to invade pretty much most of the countries on planet earth.

It is NAIVE that these labs don't exist.......At the same time it pisses me off they exist.

Do a deal.........We hold a convention in Wuhan China and invite all the assholes who were part of the Covid BS..........Including ours and both our countries hit it with a Tactical Nuke..


----------



## eagle1462010

A blast from the past..........Putin USSR versus the US days before the fall.


----------



## eagle1462010

In response to Putin's threat to use Nukes........IVAN........

Another blast from the past.


----------



## eagle1462010

As Putin dreams of the past..............


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> O.K. Fashist Ukraine will not win.


And you remember this..........IVAN.......

i REMEMBER THE COLD WAR......Served.

I watched the video that is now banned from youtube where Putin said openly to NATO "WELL WE HAVE NUCLEAR WEAPONS."

It was an OPEN THREAT to the west to use NUKES...........And was typical of the USSR during the Cold War...........

Do you support his threat of using NUKES on the WEST IVAN?

I'd also remind you that WE HAVE THEM TOO..........Do you support the threats of the destruction of the entire world?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

eagle1462010 said:


> If that is your justification for War and why you went there............then the whole world has justification to invade pretty much most of the countries on planet earth.
> 
> *It is NAIVE that these labs don't exist..*.....At the same time it pisses me off they exist.
> 
> *Do a deal.........We hold a convention in Wuhan China and invite all the assholes who were part of the Covid BS..........Including ours and both our countries hit it with a Tactical Nuke..*


You need to seek mental health counseling as soon as possible.  Your elevator does not reach the top floor any longer.


----------



## scruffy

Ringo said:


> Your blindfolded hypocrisy, prevents you from understanding my example with the use of Mexico


The problem is, that Ukraine is not Russia.

The entire Western half of Ukraine is "not Russia".

The people there, are not Russian. They don't like Russians, and they'll never agree to Russian rule. In any form.

If Putin decides to install a puppet government there, the Ukrainians will terrorize it till the end of time. And Putin will be exposed for the thug that he is.

(Not that anyone doesn't already know).


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> No it is not. And if you insist on this, the russians will conclude a military treaty with Mexico and I will supply it with weapons and develop propaganda about the return of Mexican territories aggressively taken away by the United States. Of course, you will agree with this, because Mexico is a sovereign state. Isn't that right, hypocritical idiot?


You're the an idiot. NATO is a defensive organization not an aggressive one. If it were an aggressive one we would be at war with Russia right now. Besides Mexico and Canada do not fear us, I've never go along with that kind of insanity. They are two of our biggest trading partners and we have mutual defense packs with both of them.


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> O.K. Fashist Ukraine will not win.


You're calling the Ukraine fascist. They freely elected a comedian as their president, they cherish Western values of freedom they want nothing to do with Russia now. They will win Russia's going down the drain in their own filth and corruption all sponsored by a madman named putin. Russia is a totalitarian oligarchy fascist Nation. They just blocked the truth from their people, their people are misguided because of that. This is all on putin. And his psychotic paranoia about the West.


----------



## Stann

scruffy said:


> The problem is, that Ukraine is not Russia.
> 
> The entire Western half of Ukraine is "not Russia".
> 
> The people there, are not Russian. They don't like Russians, and they'll never agree to Russian rule. In any form.
> 
> If Putin decides to install a puppet government there, the Ukrainians will terrorize it till the end of time. And Putin will be exposed for the thug that he is.
> 
> (Not that anyone doesn't already know).


I believe you're talking to a Russian plant, no American can be this stupid and blind.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> And you remember this..........IVAN.......
> 
> i REMEMBER THE COLD WAR......Served.
> 
> I watched the video that is now banned from youtube where Putin said openly to NATO "WELL WE HAVE NUCLEAR WEAPONS."
> 
> It was an OPEN THREAT to the west to use NUKES...........And was typical of the USSR during the Cold War...........
> 
> Do you support his threat of using NUKES on the WEST IVAN?
> 
> I'd also remind you that WE HAVE THEM TOO..........Do you support the threats of the destruction of the entire world?


He is either a Russian plant or the most ignorant person in America.


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> You're calling the Ukraine fascist. They freely elected a comedian as their president, they cherish Western values


Thanks, I puked. I feel better


----------



## Ringo

TASS, March 11. A drone launched from the territory of Ukraine fell on Friday in the Crimea near the city of Krasnoperekopsk near the border. This was reported to TASS by a source in the law enforcement agencies.

"Today there were two cases of Ukraine using the Soviet-designed Tu-141 Strizh unmanned aerial vehicle," he said.

"The first of them fell near the city of Krasnoperekopsk (Republic of Crimea), the second - in Zagreb (Croatia), having flown more than 700 km," the agency interlocutor said.

Earlier on Friday, Croatian President Zoran Milanovic said that the drone that fell at night on the outskirts of Zagreb was launched from the territory of Ukraine. _*He expressed surprise that the old-style aircraft spent more than an hour in the sky over NATO member countries and no one noticed it.*_ According to the President, the incident is being investigated.


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> Thanks, I puked. I feel better


You are puke, so what's the difference.


----------



## Ringo

With the Russian anthem, Syrians staged a rally of thousands


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> You are true to your name, truly deluded. Russia does not have the right to dictate what another Nation does, only their own. You should keep up with the news, Russians are now fleeing Russia in droves because of what Putin has done, the economy is collapsing.



Quite obviously, Putin didn't see the collapse of Russia and the exit of those states as 'capeesh'. Many Russians went back before the impending 'special operation'.

Now you have a Russian bully, who has intimidated Nato and the sitting President of the United States. See he got to you with his nuke threat. Putin sees weakness in the United States that didn't exist during the last administration....and he isn't the only one.

Despite appeals from Ukraine, Biden admin holds back additional military aid to Kyiv amid diplomatic push​


> The Biden administration prepared a $200 million package of additional military assistance for Ukraine in recent weeks but held off on delivering the aid despite appeals from Kyiv and some lawmakers, according to three people familiar with the issue.





> The administration's delay of the smaller shipment of weapons and military equipment was designed to give more time for diplomatic efforts to defuse tensions and to retain leverage in the case of a Russian attack on Ukraine, the three people familiar with the issue told NBC News.


Biden admin holds back extra military aid to Kyiv amid diplomatic push

Don't want to piss of Putin now, do we?


----------



## Silver Cat

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I had a liberal college professor say almost those exact same words back in the 80s.  I openly questioned his honesty on that statement.  When he told me I was dead wrong, I pulled a copy of Aviation Week and Space Technology out and showed him the cover story.  Russia had violated the SALT treaty by adding air-to-air refueling capability to its Blackjack bombers, in direct violation of the treaty.  My professor admitted defeat and the class got a good chuckle watching a freshman Navy aerospace engineering student (at the time) showing up the professor.


As far as I know, Blackjack's (Tu-160) were allowed to have air-to-air refuelling capability from the very beginning. The air-to-air refuelling capability was removed from Backfires (Tu-22) (to do not count them as strategic bombers) and was returned back only in 2018.


----------



## Silver Cat

Stann said:


> You are true to your name, truly deluded. Russia does not have the right to dictate what another Nation does, only their own. You should keep up with the news, Russians are now fleeing Russia in droves because of what Putin has done, the economy is collapsing.


Same way, Ukraine do not have right to dictate Crimea or Donbass should they be a part of Ukraine, or not, or should Russia recognise them as independent states and join them - or not.


----------



## Ringo

Delldude said:


> Now you have a Russian bully, who has intimidated Nato and the sitting President of the United States.


When did you see that?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> You're calling the Ukraine fascist. They freely elected a comedian as their president, they cherish Western values of freedom they want nothing to do with Russia now. They will win Russia's going down the drain in their own filth and corruption all sponsored by a madman named putin. Russia is a totalitarian oligarchy fascist Nation. They just blocked the truth from their people, their people are misguided because of that. This is all on putin. And his psychotic paranoia about the West.


*The Soros Lab's Tourette Syndrome*

You are proof that the Globalists' Russophobia virus is specifically designed to attack the brain.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> I believe you're talking to a Russian plant, no American can be this stupid and blind.


*Russophobia Going Viral on the Netrix*

Your projecting proves that you are a paid pissant of the Eurine Union.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are simply laughable!  Your ignorance of history in only exceeded by your hilarious attempts at logic and reasoning.  At the end of the Mexican War,, they signed a treaty agreeing that the US would pay for $15 million for damage to Mexico, and then assumed all of Mexico's $3.25 million debt to US citizens. That paid them for their territory.  If they didn't like it, they should have noted it then.  We also paid for the Gadsden Purchase in 1854 for what is now the most southern portions of Arizona and New Mexico.


You made them an offer they couldn't refuse, didn't you?


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> With the Russian anthem, Syrians staged a rally of thousands


Yes I remember, Syria was one of the four nations that voted against denouncing Russia at the UN. So did Eritrea and North Korea. What's important is that the largest number of nations ever to vote on single issue like this voted against Russia 141 Nations. And just as important China and Cuba abstained in their votes. Meaning they don't agree with your methods of genocide in the Ukraine.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> Yes I remember, Syria was one of the four nations that voted against denouncing Russia at the UN. So did Eritrea and North Korea. What's important is that the largest number of nations ever to vote on single issue like this voted against Russia 141 Nations. And just as important China and Cuba abstained in their votes. Meaning they don't agree with your methods of genocide in the Ukraine.


I forgot Belarus there's one more for you Russians. I wonder how the rest of the slobs feel that Belarus betrayed their race.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> I forgot Belarus there's one more for you Russians. I wonder how the rest of the slobs feel that Belarus betrayed their race.


Slavs.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Well if Putin keeps this up the war that's coming will have us back living in caves.


The key now is not triggering that war, but the war monger's have been beating the drum's irregardless of the spark that could escalate this situation beyond the border's of Ukraine. This could actually signal the thought or thinking that the world behind NATO is ready to meet Russia and possibly China on the battlefield over globalism.

It's time to respect sovereignty, border's, and nation's cultural identity again in the world. Globalism is a failure, and it's taking the world into global war without one care about who is left standing or who has fallen when all the smoke clears.


----------



## beagle9

scruffy said:


> The problem is, that Ukraine is not Russia.
> 
> The entire Western half of Ukraine is "not Russia".
> 
> The people there, are not Russian. *They don't like Russians, *and they'll never agree to Russian rule. In any form.
> 
> If Putin decides to install a puppet government there, the Ukrainians will terrorize it till the end of time. And Putin will be exposed for the thug that he is.
> 
> (Not that anyone doesn't already know).


Is the above bolded in black the whole problem with what's been going on in the east of Ukraine ? Otherwise is the western leaned Ukrainian government seeking to rid all of Ukraine of the Russians living there, and so it's therefore that type of thinking that is maybe unexceptable to Russia and it's leadership ???? Is Putin avenging the Ukrainian Russians living in the east, otherwise from what he saw as Western Ukrainian aggression against those Russian's that are living in the east ??? Were the eastern Ukrainian Russian's being oppressed or abused in the east by the western leaned Ukrainian's ???? What gives in all of this mess really ???

That war has raged for 8 years now, so why the surprise when it began to finally reach it's climax ??


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> The key now is not triggering that war, but the war monger's have been beating the drum's irregardless of the spark that could escalate this situation beyond the border's of Ukraine. This could actually signal the thought or thinking that the world behind NATO is ready to meet Russia and possibly China on the battlefield over globalism.
> 
> It's time to respect sovereignty, border's, and nation's cultural identity again in the world. Globalism is a failure, and it's taking the world into global war without one care about who is left standing or who has fallen when all the smoke clears.


putin is not respecting the Ukraine's sovereignty, therefore the whole situation exists. Russia has to get out of the Ukraine before world war III is unavoidable.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> putin is not respecting the Ukraine's sovereignty, therefore the whole situation exists. Russia has to get out of the Ukraine before world war III is unavoidable.


Globalism is the only way this world is going to survive, it's the way forward to a unified world without wars.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ringo said:


> No, but there are several different kinds of capitalists. There is Hitler and there is Churchill. Churchill, of course, is a brute, but Hitler is a monster. The people helping Hitler as bad as nazies. The collective West helping the Ukrainian nazis. I made my choice


Churchill was a brute?  Give me a break, until the US entered the war Churchill was the only one in the world supporting Stalin and your country.  Churchill was sending the USSR planes, tanks, machine tools, food and money badly needed by the UK.  Stalin used them all while bad mouthing the WAllies for not giving and doing enough.


----------



## eagle1462010

AZrailwhale said:


> Churchill was a brute?  Give me a break, until the US entered the war Churchill was the only one in the world supporting Stalin and your country.  Churchill was sending the USSR planes, tanks, machine tools, food and money badly needed by the UK.  Stalin used them all while bad mouthing the WAllies for not giving and doing enough.


Churchill was the man..............He held when many would have folded.  That and a body of water stopping Hitler.

France fought but had terrible leaders..........they had more than enough troops to hit the Germans early while Germany was in the east.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Stann said:


> That is just sick. The Ukrainian people have a thousand year history of their own and in the past I felt that the Russians were their brothers. Now they know they are the enemy and will never go back to Russian domination again.


Uhh that was intended as sarcasm.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ringo said:


> No it is not. And if you insist on this, the russians will conclude a military treaty with Mexico and I will supply it with weapons and develop propaganda about the return of Mexican territories aggressively taken away by the United States. Of course, you will agree with this, because Mexico is a sovereign state. Isn't that right, hypocritical idiot?


Mexico has the right to do anything the want inside their borders.  However in this case, the US would expel all the Mexican illegal aliens living here and stop the remittance payments.  Mexico would be bankrupt in months .


----------



## scruffy

WHAT ???


Stann said:


> Globalism is the only way this world is going to survive, it's the way forward to a unified world without wars.



Sorry man, but I gotta jump down your throat for that one.

World without wars? You gotta be COMPLETELY insane to say something like that 

Deluded, would be the understatement of the year.

Dude - a single point of control equals a single point of failure.

Do you really think Mr Putin and Mr Xi are going to subscribe to your globalist utopia?

You have here uttered the world's most dangerous and delusional pipe dream.

Globalism is global SUICIDE. It's a death wish.

Nationalism and occasional wars are VASTLY preferable to world government.


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> How wonderful that in the history of the United States there has never been such a thing, that individual regions wanted to secede, but they were not given that right by the military force... Only in totalitarian Russia is such an outrage possible.


Of all the people I met on here you have the most distorted view of world history.


----------



## AZrailwhale

beagle9 said:


> Is the above bolded in black the whole problem with what's been going on in the east of Ukraine ? Otherwise is the western leaned Ukrainian government seeking to rid all of Ukraine of the Russians living there, and so it's therefore that type of thinking that is maybe unexceptable to Russia and it's leadership ???? Is Putin avenging the Ukrainian Russians living in the east, otherwise from what he saw as Western Ukrainian aggression against those Russian's that are living in the east ??? Were the eastern Ukrainian Russian's being oppressed or abused in the east by the western leaned Ukrainian's ???? What gives in all of this mess really ???
> 
> That war has raged for 8 years now, so why the surprise when it began to finally reach it's climax ??


If they live in the Ukraine, they are Ukrainians, NOT RUSSIANS.  If they are Russians, they should go home, not try to subvert the legal government of Ukraine.


----------



## beagle9

scruffy said:


> WHAT ???
> 
> 
> Sorry man, but I gotta jump down your throat for that one.
> 
> World without wars? You gotta be COMPLETELY insane to say something like that
> 
> Deluded, would be the understatement of the year.
> 
> Dude - a single point of control equals a single point of failure.
> 
> Do you really think Mr Putin and Mr Xi are going to subscribe to your globalist utopia?
> 
> You have here uttered the world's most dangerous and delusional pipe dream.
> 
> Globalism is global SUICIDE. It's a death wish.
> 
> Nationalism and occasional wars are VASTLY preferable to world government.


This train of thought and the shift to what is truly at the root of all evil should be capitalized on here...  Thanks for your insight and wisdom on what should be considered as the larger picture.


----------



## skews13

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



The guy that put a bounty on the heads of US troops is the only one responsible for the war crimes committed in Ukraine comrade.


----------



## beagle9

AZrailwhale said:


> If they live in the Ukraine, they are Ukrainians, NOT RUSSIANS.  If they are Russians, they should go home, not try to subvert the legal government of Ukraine.


Ok, how about you telling this to the so called African Americans here the same thing. That's right, they want to keep a large portion of their supposed African culture being represented alongside of American whatever other culture makes up this grand experiment of ours, and their fear is losing their culture through selling out completely here. 

So Russian culture has no place to live peacefully alongside of these so called Ukrainian's eh ???


----------



## Delldude

Ringo said:


> When did you see that?


C'mon, man....

All the west and Nato's moves, so far, have been, basically, to appease Putin


----------



## Stann

AZrailwhale said:


> If they live in the Ukraine, they are Ukrainians, NOT RUSSIANS.  If they are Russians, they should go home, not try to subvert the legal government of Ukraine.


It's not that simple. The Soviet Union was formed in 1922, the Ukraine was one of the first States in that Union. In order to facilitate becoming one people the Russians ordered that all school children learn Russian, their native languages were discouraged. Also they took 10% of the population of each state and scattered them throughout Russia and the other states, likewise 10% of the Russian people were sent to each of the neighboring states. Often assuming leadership positions in the neighboring states. Often settling in preferred areas. The Russians always looked vacationing in Crimea on the Black Sea so it's not surprising that many migrated to this area. The Don Bas region of the Ukraine is a big industrial area, with a huge coal deposit and iron works. That probably attracted many Russians. And that would particularly appeal to putin who seems to want world domination.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Of all the people I met on here you have the most distorted view of world history.


Dude, you are in a close second.


----------



## BackAgain

Wtf does Tigger have to do with all of this?





Wooh hoo hoo hoo!


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Dude, you are in a close second.


Obviously I know a lot of things that you don't.


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> a unified world without wars.


United world under modern capitalism is fashism


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> Russians ordered that all school children learn Russian, their native languages were discouraged.


Not true. The exact opposite happened. In the 1920s-30s, it was the Ukrainian language that was imposed on the Russian population in Ukraine for study and use. Yes, the Russians, they are strange colonizers...


----------



## Ringo

Stann said:


> Of all the people I met on here you have the most distorted view of world history.


Yeah, right! The southern states did not want to leave the Union and the North did not start a war in order to bring them back... Sorry, I've seen the light now thanks to you!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



Same as a person who bought expensive jewelry triggered their robbery.


----------



## scruffy

Ringo said:


> United world under modern capitalism is fashism


lol

I see your point.

However, try to understand the brilliance of it. There is no doubt that capitalists use economics as a weapon. They do that so they don't have use real weapons. Human beings need an outlet for their greed, and their violence. In Russia you have the oligarchs and their methods, but here if you do something wrong we don't kill you, we just make sure you lose your cushy million dollar TV job so you have to become a truck driver again.

It's just a different set of rules, that's all.

Hey, lot of respect for the Russians. You guys are phenomenal wrestlers, you've taught me a lot. I even appreciate your sense of humor. (Although the Croatians have better curses lol)

I personally don't much like the way my government is going, but I like even less the idea of slaughtering thousands just to get rid of a tyrant. What we say here YMMV - "your methods may vary".

I:d like for us to leave you alone, and you to leave us alone, and occasionally we can get together and share a bottle of vodka or something. Does that work for you?

(Ha ha - this my little personal violation of the Logan Act, I am "engaging in diplomacy", which in theory makes me a criminal, which should be good enough to establish my bona fides).


----------



## Ringo

skews13 said:


> The guy that put a bounty on the heads of US troops is the only one responsible for the war crimes committed in Ukraine comrade.


Who was that? Some guy from "Fake news"?  We know that, who personally?


----------



## Ringo

Delldude said:


> All the west and Nato's moves, so far, have been, basically, to appease Putin


Bloody hell... It is difficult to find a place on Earth that the United States and NATO have not bombed in the last 30 years or established its military bases... And this is Putin, who needs to be appeased... It's time to rename Fake News to Goebbels News.


----------



## beagle9

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> I see your point.
> 
> However, try to understand the brilliance of it. There is no doubt that capitalists use economics as a weapon. They do that so they don't have use real weapons. Human beings need an outlet for their greed, and their violence. In Russia you have the oligarchs and their methods, but here if you do something wrong we don't kill you, we just make sure you lose your cushy million dollar TV job so you have to become a truck driver again.
> 
> It's just a different set of rules, that's all.
> 
> Hey, lot of respect for the Russians. You guys are phenomenal wrestlers, you've taught me a lot. I even appreciate your sense of humor. (Although the Croatians have better curses lol)
> 
> I personally don't much like the way my government is going, but I like even less the idea of slaughtering thousands just to get rid of a tyrant. What we say here YMMV - "your methods may vary".
> 
> I:d like for us to leave you alone, and you to leave us alone, and occasionally we can get together and share a bottle of vodka or something. Does that work for you?
> 
> (Ha ha - this my little personal violation of the Logan Act, I am "engaging in diplomacy", which in theory makes me a criminal, which should be good enough to establish my bona fides).


Blessed are the peacemakers.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

AZrailwhale said:


> Churchill was a brute?  Give me a break







__





						Churchill and Eugenics
					

By Sir Martin Gilbert CBE Abstract: When he was Home Secretary (February 1910-October 1911) Churchill was in favor of the confinement, segregation, and sterilization of a class of persons contemporarily described as the “feeble minded.” The most significant letter Churchill wrote in support of...




					winstonchurchill.org
				












						The Real Winston Churchill
					

Churchill was no hero — he was a vile racist fanatical about violence and fiercely supportive of imperialism.




					www.jacobinmag.com


----------



## scruffy

beagle9 said:


> Blessed are the peacemakers.


Peacemaker with a shotgun. 

If only the Powers That Be would see it that way...


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> United world under modern capitalism is fashism


There's no sense in talking to you you're an idiot you don't even know how to spell fascism, you definitely are some kind of Russian plant. Capitalism is dying out slowly but surely we are moving on to another not yet named system. The whole world is changing. Capitalism like communism is dying out. Hopefully the next system that develops will allow us to work in unison with the planet instead of destroying it.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


>


Nothing wrong with exploring this sort of stuff as things progress in all of these events taking place. Ringo is that you in that video ? lol 

Anyways like I said, there isn't nothing wrong with entertaining such information as it developes... Otherwise look how wrong people were about the Jussie Smollett case. People running with narratives are supposed to be taken with a grain of salt until the proper interpretation of the bigger picture gets clearer and clearer.

Jussie Smollett should have taught everyone just how evil and destructive sometimes a collective mindset or hive mentality can be.


----------



## surada

Ringo said:


> Everything that doesn't fit in your little pot with one gyrus is propaganda... poor bastard.


Are you Russian?


----------



## Ringo

surada said:


> Are you Russian?


Yes, I am southern russian.


----------



## Stann

surada said:


> Are you Russian?


It doesn't matter, he's an idiot. Could even be a troll, trying to rile people up. Nothing he says is truthful, that's the bottom line.


----------



## Care4all

Ringo said:


> Russia is the only country of significance, that keeps its word.


:wow::wow:


----------



## Ringo

I understand if the Western government comes to a Western company and says: we have sanctions here and you have to stop your activities in Russia, but there will come a moment when the company will come to the government and ask: where is my money?


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> I understand if the Western government comes to a Western company and says: we have sanctions here and you have to stop your activities in Russia, but there will come a moment when the company will come to the government and ask: where is my money?


None of those companies were forced to close their doors in Russia they chose to do it because they are American companies and they understand Americans cannot stand by while Russia commits these atrocities. Russia has lost American support and most of the world agrees with that. All this is happening because of One crazy Man in Russian named putin. That's the shame of it all. putin has set Russia back decades and they end up destroying it entirely.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Obviously I know a lot of things that you don't.



Or you think you do. 

You aren't entitled to your own facts.


----------



## Delldude

Ringo said:


> Bloody hell... It is difficult to find a place on Earth that the United States and NATO have not bombed in the last 30 years or established its military bases... And this is Putin, who needs to be appeased...* It's time to rename Fake News to Goebbels News.*


Ahh......now we're getting somewhere.

Tactic used to unseat Trump by the DNC and MSM.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


Obama/Biden have caused this country so much pain they should be convicted of treason and put to death for their crimes


----------



## 1srelluc

Hang on Sloopy said:


> Obama/Biden have caused this country so much pain they should be convicted of treason and put to death for their crimes


"W" was no better.


----------



## Delldude

1srelluc said:


> "W" was no better.



'Prog' in sheep's clothing.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> I forgot Belarus there's one more for you Russians. I wonder how the rest of the slobs feel that Belarus betrayed their race.


*This Is the Reason Slavish Comes From Slavic*

The Yukees were the race traitors, selling out to non-Slavic NYETO and its Eurine Union.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Delldude said:


> 'Prog' in sheep's clothing.


*Bushwhackoff:  "He Did His Duty by Guarding Texas Air.  What About Clinton?"*

What do you expect from a privileged sissyboy draftdodger?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Churchill and Eugenics
> 
> 
> By Sir Martin Gilbert CBE Abstract: When he was Home Secretary (February 1910-October 1911) Churchill was in favor of the confinement, segregation, and sterilization of a class of persons contemporarily described as the “feeble minded.” The most significant letter Churchill wrote in support of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winstonchurchill.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Winston Churchill
> 
> 
> Churchill was no hero — he was a vile racist fanatical about violence and fiercely supportive of imperialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jacobinmag.com


*Your Fake Compassion Is an Indirect Insult to High IQs*

One of America's greatest legal philosophers, Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes, believed the same thing.  In approving castration of the mentally defective, he wrote, "Three generations of imbeciles are enough!"


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> Yes, I am southern russian.


*Of Course, the Sorosist Posters Are Claiming That Zelensky Is That Zorro*

How well-known are the Zorro movies in Russia?  If famous as the symbol of an American action-hero, this Z on your military vehicles would be sending a message that Putin is trying to liberate us from Globalism.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Delldude said:


> Or you think you do.
> 
> You aren't entitled to your own facts.


*If You've Heard of Someone, Don't Listen to Him*

Why quote the On-Air Airheads?  Facts are only pieces of a jigsaw puzzle.  Their truth value is not their real value.  The only thing that is important is what picture they are selectively arranged to show us.

FACT:  I disagreed with your criticism of Stann.
DISTORTED JIGSAW FROM THAT:  I support his Glowbully posts.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Or you think you do.
> 
> You aren't entitled to your own facts.


I am entitled to my opinion just as you are you are, just don't state them like their facts because they aren't.


----------



## Stann

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Of Course, the Sorosist Posters Are Claiming That Zelensky Is That Zorro*
> 
> How well-known are the Zorro movies in Russia?  If famous as the symbol of an American action-hero, this Z on your military vehicles would be sending a message that Putin is trying to liberate us from Globalism.


They should have picked another letter other than Zelinsky's. Crazy idiots.


----------



## Stann

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


They realize it doesn't matter what putin thinks about the Ukraine. It only matters what the Ukraine wants for its future. putin is wrong from the get-go.


----------



## Dadoalex

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


So blaming the victim?

Typical.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> I am entitled to my opinion just as you are you are, just don't state them like their facts because they aren't.



Only trouble for you is my links kill your facts.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Only trouble for you is my links kill your facts.


That would be the case if your links were reliable sources.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> That would be the case if your links were reliable sources.


Then you can provide me a list of reliable sources?


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> They realize it doesn't matter what putin thinks about the Ukraine. It only matters what the Ukraine wants for its future. putin is wrong from the get-go.


Ya know, I don't know a thing about the 8 year war between Russia and Ukraine, so it's hard to know exactly whose right or wrong when it comes to the politics of it all. 

All we know as American's, is that Ukraine politician's were involved in some Shady dealings with Biden and company back in the day, otherwise as far as we were made knowledgeable about Biden and Hunter being involved in Ukraine politics somehow, so who the hell knows who is right or wrong in this long brewing conflict between Russia and Ukraine ??? We as American citizens would like to know what our part was in the politics of it all during the Obama years with now president Biden. Yeah good luck with that one eh ?


----------



## Delldude

beagle9 said:


> Ya know, I don't know a thing about the 8 year war between Russia and Ukraine, so it's hard to know exactly whose right or wrong when it comes to the politics of it all.
> 
> All we know as American's, is that Ukraine politician's were involved in some Shady dealings with Biden and company back in the day, otherwise as far as we were made knowledgeable about Biden and Hunter being involved in Ukraine politics somehow, so who the hell knows who is right or wrong in this long brewing conflict between Russia and Ukraine ??? We as American citizens would like to know what our part was in the politics of it all during the Obama years with now president Biden. Yeah good luck with that one eh ?



With some luck between Durham and a possible flip of both houses, questions will be asked.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Then you can provide me a list of reliable sources?


PBS news, ABC Ukraine special, ABC News, CBS News, NBC News and BBC One.


----------



## scruffy

Stann said:


> PBS news, ABC Ukraine special, ABC News, CBS News, NBC News and BBC One.


These all parrot the two unreliable Deep State sources, which are AP and Reuters.

The above can probably be relied on to do the appropriate parroting, beyond that I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Stann

scruffy said:


> These all parrot the two unreliable Deep State sources, which are AP and Reuters.
> 
> The above can probably be relied on to do the appropriate parroting, beyond that I wouldn't trust them as far as I can throw them.


So we've got Russians on this site trying to defend putin's actions and conspiracy theory people who like to view the world through the lens of convoluted nonsense. Good luck with that. Lies don't stand up to the test of time. The truth does.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> So we've got Russians on this site trying to defend putin's actions and conspiracy theory people who like to view the world through the lens of convoluted nonsense. Good luck with that. Lies don't stand up to the test of time. The truth does.


Give it up leftist, otherwise give it up on trying to use all the tactics the left have used over the last 4+ year's in trying to destroy conservative Christianity and conservatism in America by spouting your bull crap that IMO is just as equal as throwing the race card down willy nilly in order to make your point somehow. 

Trying to paint American's as Putin sympathizers, and all because they were left totally in the dark on why Biden committed a quid pro quo in Ukraine, and how the son was making million's in Ukraine has left many questions to ponder. 

It has created the anti-trust over Ukraine in most Americans who saw Trump being destroyed because he wanted to look into what happened in Ukraine, so you might as well give it up on trying to fool someone with your attempt to paint someone as a Putin sympathizer.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> So we've got Russians on this site trying to defend putin's actions *and conspiracy theory people who like to view the world through the lens of convoluted nonsense*. Good luck with that. Lies don't stand up to the test of time. The truth does.


Trump colluded with Russia.......


----------



## scruffy

Stann said:


> So we've got Russians on this site trying to defend putin's actions and conspiracy theory people who like to view the world through the lens of convoluted nonsense. Good luck with that. Lies don't stand up to the test of time. The truth does.


You won't get the truth from any of the sources on your list.

If you want the truth, you have to do research. You have to dig.

The media is bought and paid for. And that includes the internet, things like the fact checkers.

First of all, if you really want to get in the ballpark of "truth", you have to read the foreign press. India. Korea. Brazil.

And secondly, you MUST be willing to listen to the fringe elements and conspiracy theorists, so you can understand where the outliers are and what the spectrum looks like.

And third, in the United States here, local news is considerably more reliable than the top-down globalist "journalism" structure. There are still mom n pop TV stations whose reporters arent bound to political money.

If you visit and study ALL of those, "and" the mainstream sources you mentioned, and if you're broadly enough read in a general sense, you might be able to make it into the ballpark of "truth".


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> PBS news, ABC Ukraine special, ABC News, CBS News, NBC News and BBC One.


My my, aren't those some of the same 'news' organizations that fed the American people manufactured propaganda to help steal an election?


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Trump colluded with Russia.......


I believe trump was compromised long ago, his whole life is nothing but lies.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> My my, aren't those some of the same 'news' organizations that fed the American people manufactured propaganda to help steal an election?


Those aren't lies that's the truth. Unlike trump's statements which are all lies. He wouldn't know what the truth is if it bit him in the ass.


Delldude said:


> My my, aren't those some of the same 'news' organizations that fed the American people manufactured propaganda to help steal an election?


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> My my, aren't those some of the same 'news' organizations that fed the American people manufactured propaganda to help steal an election?


If you can think at all. Which of these scenarios is more likely. One crazy man lied. Or there was a nationwide conspiracy of Democrats and Republicans to change an election outcome in favor of the democratic nominee. Just think for a second Democrats and Republicans can't even agree on simple things like infrastructure there are no brainers. But you think they got together and agreed to elect Biden. This is where conspiracies theories, like shit, hits the fan. Get a life and wake up already.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> If you can think at all. Which of these scenarios is more likely. One crazy man lied. Or there was a nationwide conspiracy of Democrats and Republicans to change an election outcome in favor of the democratic nominee. Just think for a second Democrats and Republicans can't even agree on simple things like infrastructure there are no brainers. But you think they got together and agreed to elect Biden. This is where conspiracies theories, like shit, hits the fan. Get a life and wake up already.


The establishment .......aka Career politicians are members of the club that has served itself for a very long time..........They don't get into the millionaires club by being nice..........They LAUNDER OUR MONEY.

This is BOTH PARTIES.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> The establishment .......aka Career politicians are members of the club that has served itself for a very long time..........They don't get into the millionaires club by being nice..........They LAUNDER OUR MONEY.
> 
> This is BOTH PARTIES.


I'm just saying anybody who still saying the election was stolen is as insane as trump is. That conspiracy theory is absolutely implausible.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> I believe trump was compromised long ago, his whole life is nothing but lies.


You look into Biden's record? I'm sure your will see glowing reports of his successes.



Stann said:


> Those aren't lies that's the truth. Unlike trump's statements which are all lies. He wouldn't know what the truth is if it bit him in the ass.


How do get around Biden and his administrations continual lies on the oil and the economy.....or are you just a Biden stooge who believes everything coming out of his and (Psaki's) mouths?


Stann said:


> If you can think at all. Which of these scenarios is more likely. One crazy man lied. Or there was a nationwide conspiracy of Democrats and Republicans to change an election outcome in favor of the democratic nominee. Just think for a second Democrats and Republicans can't even agree on simple things like infrastructure there are no brainers. But you think they got together and agreed to elect Biden. This is where conspiracies theories, like shit, hits the fan. Get a life and wake up already.


Do some research, it wasn't Rep's who went to court to change election law procedures.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> You look into Biden's record? I'm sure your will see glowing reports of his successes.
> 
> 
> How do get around Biden and his administrations continual lies on the oil and the economy.....or are you just a Biden stooge who believes everything coming out of his and (Psaki's) mouths?
> 
> Do some research, it wasn't Rep's who went to court to change election law procedures.


Before the 2020 election Democrat and Republican electors made it easier for mail-in voting because of the pandemic. There's nothing lawful about that it's just a practical matter. After the 2020 election Republicans overall have been passing legislation about voting rights laws that are restricting voting rights, that is not helping the situation.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> The establishment .......aka Career politicians are members of the club that has served itself for a very long time..........They don't get into the millionaires club by being nice..........They LAUNDER OUR MONEY.
> 
> This is BOTH PARTIES.


Career politicians like most from the South who are Republicans. I agree with term limits and elected officials should be banned from becoming advocates for any group or corporation after they leave office. That's just begging for even more treachery.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> Career politicians like most from the South who are Republicans. I agree with term limits and elected officials should be banned from becoming advocates for any group or corporation after they leave office. That's just begging for even more treachery.


Like MOST FROM THE SOUTH............LOL.  You just pulled up your skirt..........The Clown in the oval office has been in there about 50 years. 

On that note..............Tell me why a gas company in Ukraine would need a coke addict for a Board Member?


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> Like MOST FROM THE SOUTH............LOL.  You just pulled up your skirt..........The Clown in the oval office has been in there about 50 years.
> 
> On that note..............Tell me why a gas company in Ukraine would need a coke addict for a Board Member?


Why would they need the president of Poland to be on their board. At least Biden's son was a lawyer. The president of Poland was paid much more than Biden's son was. I guess it made the board seem that much more prestigious. At any rate they must have thought it was a good move for a new company.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> Why would they need the president of Poland to be on their board. At least Biden's son was a lawyer. The president of Poland was paid much more than Biden's son was. I guess it made the board seem that much more prestigious. At any rate they must have thought it was a good move for a new company.


Nice spin dance move................You know why.........stop spinning your skirt about it.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> Nice spin dance move................You know why.........stop spinning your skirt about it.


I just thought you'd like to know the truth about some things at least. Believe it or not everything is in a conspiracy in this world.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> I just thought you'd like to know the truth about some things at least. Believe it or not everything is in a conspiracy in this world.


LOL

More spinning.  Why did they hire a Coke Addict.  and relatives of Pelosi. Romney, and Kerry. 

You KNOW WHY.......They do nothing without strings attached..........Billion from the taxpayers............GIVE US OUR CUT.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> More spinning.  Why did they hire a Coke Addict.  and relatives of Pelosi. Romney, and Kerry.
> 
> You KNOW WHY.......They do nothing without strings attached..........Billion from the taxpayers............GIVE US OUR CUT.


I'm glad you think you know it all. I look for the good in life not the bad. Try to have a good day, I plan on it. Good day. Now you can spend yourself on to the next victim.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> I'm glad you think you know it all. I look for the good in life not the bad. Try to have a good day, I plan on it. Good day. Now you can spend yourself on to the next victim.


aka RUN AWAY..........You know they got those jobs from US taxpayers dollars.........

YOU KNOW IT..........


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> aka RUN AWAY..........You know they got those jobs from US taxpayers dollars.........
> 
> YOU KNOW IT..........


I appreciate all that Biden has done throughout his career or the American people. Can you say the same of trump and his whole lifetime what he's done for the American people no what he's done for himself everything is about him. That's the problem he doesn't care or think about you or I, he's a good pretender. And he's obviously got you conned. Turning phone off now sorry I'm not wasting any more of my time today on you.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stann said:


> I appreciate all that Biden has done throughout his career or the American people. Can you say the same of trump and his whole lifetime what he's done for the American people no what he's done for himself everything is about him. That's the problem he doesn't care or think about you or I, he's a good pretender. And he's obviously got you conned. Turning phone off now sorry I'm not wasting any more of my time today on you.


LOL

Did you put on knee pads while kissing his ass...........he has done nothing but serve himself......

He and the rest of the career politicians along with the too large gov't need to be tarred and feathered and run out of town.

Trump........He wasn't a career politician who called them out over their hands in the cookie jar.............poor things.


----------



## Stann

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Did you put on knee pads while kissing his ass...........he has done nothing but serve himself......
> 
> He and the rest of the career politicians along with the too large gov't need to be tarred and feathered and run out of town.
> 
> Trump........He wasn't a career politician who called them out over their hands in the cookie jar.............poor things.


trump had a lot of people fooled, in the end the depths of his lies, deceit and treachery endangered the very nation he feigned to love. Benedict Arnold had more patriotism for our country then trump ever had.


----------



## beagle9

Watching this news channel France 24, and it's making me laugh at how the reporting is bent towards getting off of oil and gas (going green) in the world, yet meanwhile the major player's like (Russia and China etc), are ramping up their oil and gas needs/usage for a stronger economy, and a stronger military by way of the continued usage of such resources.

The green energy crowd will be making the militaries more weaker, and the economies more fragile sadly enough to our ultimate demise.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Before the 2020 election Democrat and Republican electors made it easier for mail-in voting because of the pandemic. There's nothing lawful about that it's just a practical matter. After the 2020 election Republicans overall have been passing legislation about voting rights laws that are restricting voting rights, that is not helping the situation.



Several states bypassed its legislatures to enact election law changes. That is unconstitutional.

Your claim about voting rights law is right out of democrat talking points. It is law making it harder to cheat.


----------



## Delldude

beagle9 said:


> Watching this news channel France 24, and it's making me laugh at how the reporting is bent towards getting off of oil and gas (going green) in the world, yet meanwhile the major player's like (Russia and China etc), are ramping up their oil and gas needs/usage for a stronger economy, and a stronger military by way of the continued usage of such resources.
> 
> The green energy crowd will be making the militaries more weaker, and the economies more fragile sadly enough to our ultimate demise.



Jesse had, and is doing an ongoing spot about all the green leaning members of both houses are rushing off to buy stock in oil and gas.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> trump had a lot of people fooled, in the end the depths of his lies, deceit and treachery endangered the very nation he feigned to love. Benedict Arnold had more patriotism for our country then trump ever had.



How's that? By adopting Biden's 2021 policies?

And lies? I never saw Trump stare into the camera and lie to the American people about decisions He made that would effect them........Biden has no shame.


----------



## Ringo

"During the storming of the capital, the aggressor's Air Force carried out 1,000 missile and bombing missions a day."

But don't worry, freedom lovers, It's about Baghdad, 2003


----------



## Ringo

An old man in the White House at the end of february called all the wealth accumulated in the West by russian thieves "ill-gotten. A worthy ending to the thieves' existence.

The senile man just forgot to say, that they robbed and ate this swag together with russian thieves


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Several states bypassed its legislatures to enact election law changes. That is unconstitutional.
> 
> Your claim about voting rights law is right out of democrat talking points. It is law making it harder to cheat.


Whatever like I said you have all the answers why should I argue with you there's no sense in it. Have a great day believe what you wish. Any Court would not agree with you the intense of the law is more important than the law itself. There is no evil intent here, on the other hand lying about elections can only have an evil intent.


----------



## Ringo

Russian capitalism died ingloriously 30 years after its shameful conception. The form given to it by the american curators of russian thieves - the "citizens of the world" live luxuriously on the swag taken out of the country in the centers of Capital - stinks extraordinarily. This ugly thing died immediately after disconnecting from the metropolises.
 Moscow stock exchanges closed until the end of March! Imagine, nothing apocalyptic happened, without candy wrappers.
The next thought should be the possibility of a life without parasites, when the USSR successfully developed during severe sanctions.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Russian capitalism died ingloriously 30 years after its shameful conception. The form given to it by the american curators of russian thieves - the "citizens of the world" live luxuriously on the swag taken out of the country in the centers of Capital - stinks extraordinarily. This ugly thing died immediately after disconnecting from the metropolises.
> Moscow stock exchanges closed until the end of March! Imagine, nothing apocalyptic happened, without candy wrappers.
> The next thought should be the possibility of a life without parasites, when the USSR successfully developed during severe sanctions.


We had our destruction of capitalism (slow death), during the Clinton years after the signing of our industries away with NAFTA. I get what you are saying if it is the same as what happened here with us. It has led to our woes now, and we are reeping the whirlwinds.


----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> Russian capitalism died ingloriously 30 years after its shameful conception. The form given to it by the american curators of russian thieves - the "citizens of the world" live luxuriously on the swag taken out of the country in the centers of Capital - stinks extraordinarily. This ugly thing died immediately after disconnecting from the metropolises.
> Moscow stock exchanges closed until the end of March! Imagine, nothing apocalyptic happened, without candy wrappers.
> The next thought should be the possibility of a life without parasites, when the USSR successfully developed during severe sanctions.


putin's Russia deserves to die. It is unfortunate he is dragging all of the Russian people along with him.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> putin's Russia deserves to die. It is unfortunate he is dragging all of the Russian people along with him.


After all that has gone on in the last 40 year's, it's hard to make judgements on the event's taking place in the world's nation's, and upon their economies today. Would be sad if we find out that our government ain't as clean as we the American's might think that we are or should have been over the year's.


----------



## scruffy

Stann said:


> trump had a lot of people fooled, in the end the depths of his lies, deceit and treachery endangered the very nation he feigned to love. Benedict Arnold had more patriotism for our country then trump ever had.


lol

You two remind me of that Star Trek where the one guy was black on the left and white on the right, and the other guy was the other way.


----------



## Stann

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> You two remind me of that Star Trek where the one guy was black on the left and white on the right, and the other guy was the other way.


I understand your need to try to deflect.


----------



## scruffy

Stann said:


> I understand your need to try to deflect.


I'm sorry, I couldn't resist jumping in with that unsolicited observation. 

It was an astute political comment, though.


----------



## beagle9

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> You two remind me of that Star Trek where the one guy was black on the left and white on the right, and the other guy was the other way.


Who are the you two you refer too ??? Without clarifying, then no one reading can interpret who is being referred to in these post because the conversation is cut short when responses are made without quotes being activated or used.


----------



## evenflow1969

José said:


> The western military alliance really poses a geopolitical threat to Russia and this constitutes a legitimate casus belli.
> 
> But Ukraine also has a right to fight the russian invasion that will most likely turn the country into a Moscow puppet, Belarus style.
> 
> What's the problem in recognizing both propositions above are true?
> 
> I support the right of Russia to use military force to stop the advance of the hostile military alliance and also support the right of the ukrainian people to fight the military invasion and occupation of their country and don't see any contradiction.
> 
> Unidimensional thinking is the hallmark of stupid, dumb people.


We get it I want your shit so I have a right to take it. You have a right to try and stop me. So no rules just survival of the fittest is what you propose for civilized society.


----------



## beagle9

evenflow1969 said:


> We get it I want your shit so I have a right to take it. You have a right to try and stop me. So no rules just survival of the fittest is what you propose for civilized society.


You think the war is about land grabbing and materialism ? It's about ideology I would think, and the political implications that are being emitted from the politics and speak from the horses mouth's themselves. I don't know whose right in any of this, but hopefully it will get straightened out somehow though peaceful means for everyone.


----------



## skye

NATO has certainly been poking the Bear for many years now..... of course they are guilty of triggering this war! 

NATO was built for another era, the truth is that    since the fall of the Soviet Union, NATO has become  obsolete.

but.......they don't want to let go.....they still want to remain as they were 50 years ago!

Total idiots!


----------



## beagle9

skye said:


> NATO has certainly been poking the Bear for many years now..... of course they are guilty of triggering this war!
> 
> NATO was built for another era, the truth is that    since the fall of the Soviet Union, NATO has become  obsolete.
> 
> but.......they don't want to let go.....they still want to remain as they were 50 years ago!
> 
> Total idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 615279


Putin being a true Soviet, and a former KGB officer, undoubtedly still see's NATO as being the west looking to deter Soviet agression after world war two, and it brother's him greatly when seeing western influence winning the cold war that still exist all due to nuclear Arsenal's still being active within the two super powers that remain highly suspicious of one another after world war two.... The ideologies of the west have changed since the cold war era, and yet the Soviet's/Russian's might be still living in the past to some degree, otherwise within their mind's after suffering greatly under Nazi attacks that almost wiped them completely out until they changed the game on them.

We need better rep's to represent this nation abroad, otherwise as wise peacemaker's instead of foolish warmonger's and idiot's.


----------



## skye

This  about NATO .....the truth  

I'm quoting


"........NATO is an anachronism. It now accounts for about three-quarters of military spending and weapons dealing around the globe. Instead of preventing war, it promotes militarism, exacerbates global tensions and makes war more likely. This Cold War relic shouldn’t be reconfigured to maintain U.S. domination in Europe, or to mobilize against Russia or China, or to launch new wars in space. It should not be expanded, but disbanded. Seventy years of militarism is more than enough."


----------



## evenflow1969

skye said:


> NATO has certainly been poking the Bear for many years now..... of course they are guilty of triggering this war!
> 
> NATO was built for another era, the truth is that    since the fall of the Soviet Union, NATO has become  obsolete.
> 
> but.......they don't want to let go.....they still want to remain as they were 50 years ago!
> 
> Total idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 615279


Lol go back to Russia POS.


----------



## beagle9

skye said:


> This  about NATO .....the truth
> 
> I'm quoting
> 
> 
> "........NATO is an anachronism. It now accounts for about three-quarters of military spending and weapons dealing around the globe. Instead of preventing war, it promotes militarism, exacerbates global tensions and makes war more likely. This Cold War relic shouldn’t be reconfigured to maintain U.S. domination in Europe, or to mobilize against Russia or China, or to launch new wars in space. It should not be expanded, but disbanded. Seventy years of militarism is more than enough."


Sounds good to me, and makes sense too. Thanks


----------



## skye

beagle9 said:


> Sounds good to me, and makes sense too. Thanks





Why, thank you!


----------



## Stann

scruffy said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist jumping in with that unsolicited observation.
> 
> It was an astute political comment, though.


You quoted the old Star Trek episode, " Let That Be Your Last Battlefield " and are calling that an astute political comment while totally ignoring Spock's constant references to Occam's Razor and the logic it dictates in episode such as, " Space Seed " . Acknowledging that in all aspects of one's life would be really astute.


----------



## Stann

skye said:


> This  about NATO .....the truth
> 
> I'm quoting
> 
> 
> "........NATO is an anachronism. It now accounts for about three-quarters of military spending and weapons dealing around the globe. Instead of preventing war, it promotes militarism, exacerbates global tensions and makes war more likely. This Cold War relic shouldn’t be reconfigured to maintain U.S. domination in Europe, or to mobilize against Russia or China, or to launch new wars in space. It should not be expanded, but disbanded. Seventy years of militarism is more than enough."


Wake up already. Russia attacked the Ukraine on trumped up, fake charges. Russia is committing war crimes. Russia under Putin needs to end for the world to get back to normal. NATO is a mutual defense pack against any and all aggression.


----------



## beagle9

evenflow1969 said:


> Lol go back to Russia POS.


Oh so you think we in the west must keep our defense up against Russia because it is a rogue nation maybe ?? How in the heck is Russia a civilized society at all then ???? When we look at the videos of post war Russia after the fall of the Berlin wall, did we not see Russia moving in the right direction over the year's ??? What changed all of a sudden ? Why has Russia become war minded again ???

When it was being blamed for Trump after finding out it was Hillary the globalist queen that set Trump up using Russia, what did that eventually do to Russia's mindset about the west ???


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Whatever like I said you have all the answers why should I argue with you there's no sense in it. Have a great day believe what you wish. Any Court would not agree with you the intense of the law is more important than the law itself. There is no evil intent here, on the other hand lying about elections can only have an evil intent.



And, once again, you can not answer any of my valid assertions.

Continue to deflect or back up your claims.


----------



## scruffy

Stann said:


> You quoted the old Star Trek episode, " Let That Be Your Last Battlefield " and are calling that an astute political comment while totally ignoring Spock's constant references to Occam's Razor and the logic it dictates in episode such as, " Space Seed " . Acknowledging that in all aspects of one's life would be really astute.


lol

You'd use Occam's Razor to interpret government propaganda?

One learns in the information game, that the simplest explanation is "almost never" what's really going on. 

For instance, I happen to believe that Neo-Libs and Neo-Cons are one and the same. Two peas in a pod. If you put them in a room it would be hard to tell the difference. But for sure they'd be at each others' throats.


----------



## westwall

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?




20 years.  Four presidents didn't cross that line.  The greedy prick xiden, did.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Need to distract everyone from the now exposed lies of the ChiCom Flu the swamp put on everyone. So it’s hyperinflation and WW3 to the rescue.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> And, once again, you can not answer any of my valid assertions.
> 
> Continue to deflect or back up your claims.


Because they aren't valid. I looked up the election law in Pennsylvania that you were talking about. It was valid under the emergency clause of the election board. And the pandemic was definitely an emergency. After the election Republicans repealed the law. You cannot repeal a law if it wasn't a legal law to begin with.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Stann said:


> Because they aren't valid. I looked up the election law in Pennsylvania that you were talking about. It was valid under the emergency clause of the election board. And the pandemic was definitely an emergency. After the election Republicans repealed the law. You cannot repeal a law if it wasn't a legal law to begin with.


Unelected people have no authority to bypass the Constitution. Nor do elected people.


----------



## Stann

Weatherman2020 said:


> Unelected people have no authority to bypass the Constitution. Nor do elected people.


I guess in the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania they can.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ringo said:


>


This video totally exposes the lies of the narrative from the western media that Russia is the big bad guy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ringo said:


> Bloody hell... It is difficult to find a place on Earth that the United States and NATO have not bombed in the last 30 years or established its military bases... And this is Putin, who needs to be appeased... It's time to rename Fake News to Goebbels News.


 Despite those facts Ringo the majority of posters are too stupid to figure it out Putin is not this generations Hitler the western media is painting him to be,NATO is. Putin invaded the Ukraine simply because they were going to invade Russia if they did not.it’s the Ukrainian government with nato bombing hospitals an its citizens in the Ukraine.Putin is putting a stop to all that they also have bio weapons there thst were funded by Obama thst putin is taking out,The Ukraine government and NATO are getting their asses kicked. Russia is off the dollar,so the western media of course paintingnthem to be the new Gestapo and people here are buying it hook,line and sinker.


----------



## scruffy

You guys are funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> NATO has certainly been poking the Bear for many years now..... of course they are guilty of triggering this war!
> 
> NATO was built for another era, the truth is that    since the fall of the Soviet Union, NATO has become  obsolete.
> 
> but.......they don't want to let go.....they still want to remain as they were 50 years ago!
> 
> Total idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 615279


 skye you are one of the very few rare people here thst gets thst who has not fallen for the western media propaganda thst putin is this generations Hitler.the thing I find incredible is even many of the trump supporters are falling fir the propaganda even though they knew better thst the virus was a hoax and the vaccine was dangerous.,now all of a sudden they are believing what the idiot box in the living room tells them.

what the msm media is not saying is Obama gave the Ukrainian government bio lab funding and the govt is murdering its citizens with the blessing of NATO and Biden and the reason the msm media is painting putin to be this generations Hitler is Russia is off the dollar.Russia is a superpower so the deep state is not going to be able to install a regime government and take out putin as they did gaddifi who they also painted as a dictator cause they were not on the dollar.
putin is taking out those bio labs in the Ukraine where Obama biden and his son hunter has business dealings there,the media is winning brainwashing people but the only war thst matters is being won on the ground by the Russians,the deep state cabal and NATO are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> Wake up already. Russia attacked the Ukraine on trumped up, fake charges. Russia is committing war crimes. Russia under Putin needs to end for the world to get back to normal. NATO is a mutual defense pack against any and all aggression.


Zelensliy lives in an illegitimate state since 2014, and a drug-trafficking hub. Nigerian mafia drug mules will make certain that suspicious looks given to darkies at the Polish border will continue. Putin at the very least, is doing a drug bust. 








						Нарколог оценил мимику Зеленского
					

Видео




					ura.news


----------



## Ringo

The United States has not developed biological weapons in Ukrainian laboratories, but they fear that Putin will use them if the laboratories are captured...


----------



## AlexanderPK

LA RAM FAN said:


> skye you are one of the very few rare people here thst gets thst who has not fallen for the western media propaganda thst putin is this generations Hitler.the thing I find incredible is even many of the trump supporters are falling fir the propaganda even though they knew better thst the virus was a hoax and the vaccine was dangerous.,now all of a sudden they are believing what the idiot box in the living room tells them.
> 
> what the msm media is not saying is Obama gave the Ukrainian government bio lab funding and the govt is murdering its citizens with the blessing of NATO and Biden and the reason the msm media is painting putin to be this generations Hitler is Russia is off the dollar.Russia is a superpower so the deep state is not going to be able to install a regime government and take out putin as they did gaddifi who they also painted as a dictator cause they were not on the dollar.
> putin is taking out those bio labs in the Ukraine where Obama biden and his son hunter has business dealings there,the media is winning brainwashing people but the only war thst matters is being won on the ground by the Russians,the deep state cabal and NATO are getting their asses kicked.


I agree with what you say mostly, but what's with the bad grammar? Your posts are really hard to read sometimes.


----------



## Ringo

Plan your summer vacations according to the calendar for 2022.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Because they aren't valid. I looked up the election law in Pennsylvania that you were talking about. It was valid under the emergency clause of the election board. And the pandemic was definitely an emergency. After the election Republicans repealed the law. You cannot repeal a law if it wasn't a legal law to begin with.



That's odd, I don't recall mentioning Pennsylvania.
No links to support your claims?


----------



## beagle9

LA RAM FAN said:


> Despite those facts Ringo the majority of posters are too stupid to figure it out Putin is not this generations Hitler the western media is painting him to be,NATO is. Putin invaded the Ukraine simply because they were going to invade Russia if they did not.it’s the Ukrainian government with nato bombing hospitals an its citizens in the Ukraine.Putin is putting a stop to all that they also have bio weapons there thst were funded by Obama thst putin is taking out,The Ukraine government and NATO are getting their asses kicked. Russia is off the dollar,so the western media of course paintingnthem to be the new Gestapo and people here are buying it hook,line and sinker.


Uh, you might be getting deep into conspiracy territory here, but it's your party so roll with it... LOL


----------



## Delldude

LA RAM FAN said:


> Despite those facts Ringo the majority of posters are too stupid to figure it out Putin is not this generations Hitler the western media is painting him to be,NATO is. Putin invaded the Ukraine simply because they were going to invade Russia if they did not.it’s the Ukrainian government with nato bombing hospitals an its citizens in the Ukraine.Putin is putting a stop to all that they also have bio weapons there thst were funded by Obama thst putin is taking out,The Ukraine government and NATO are getting their asses kicked. Russia is off the dollar,so the western media of course paintingnthem to be the new Gestapo and people here are buying it hook,line and sinker.



So the Ukraine, being the badasses they are, begging for Javelins, Stingers, air cover and bullets,  had Putin hiding behind his *4,497 nuclear warheads?
*
Wow, that's some bad dudes there.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> They should have picked another letter other than Zelinsky's. Crazy idiots.


*Ask Antonio Banderas*

It's not Zelinsky's letter.  Neither the Ukrainian nor Russian alphabet has the letter Z.  Their Z sound is made by a letter that looks like the right half of 8.  It would be like American troops invading France and using the Greek letter mu (µ) and you claiming it stands for President Macron.

 Instead, it would be sending a message to Greece.  In fact, if reverencing Z, a movie about Greek resistance to tyranny, it could mean, "Russia isn't dead."


----------



## Ringo

See how funny it is for ukrainian nationalists and their masters in the West - first you encourage all sorts of dudes with swastikas, nazi symbols, honor fascist collaborators, erase the memory of soviet fighters against fascism, use and honor everything fascist, and then shout that you were attacked by Russian fascists!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> You quoted the old Star Trek episode, " Let That Be Your Last Battlefield " and are calling that an astute political comment while totally ignoring Spock's constant references to Occam's Razor and the logic it dictates in episode such as, " Space Seed " . Acknowledging that in all aspects of one's life would be really astute.


*Why Don't We Fall Off If We're Going Around the Sun at 67,000 MPH?*

Occam's Razor is simplistic and often obstructive to scientific progress.  It would have rejected the fact that the Earth orbits the Sun because that "theory" is too complicated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AlexanderPK said:


> I agree with what you say mostly, but what's with the bad grammar? Your posts are really hard to read sometimes.


I post from a tablet most the time,it’s so much more difficult than on a computer.it amazes me how a good portion of trump supporters on my following list,they knew the the virus was a hoax and how dangerous the vaccines were and did nit believe the idiot box back then,now all of a sudden they believe the idiot box.         Beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


----------



## AlexanderPK

LA RAM FAN said:


> I post from a tablet most the time,it’s so much more difficult than on a computer.


I see.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Weatherman2020 said:


> Unelected people have no authority to bypass the Constitution. Nor do elected people.


*The "Rule of Law" Is the Law of the Rulers*

But we, the people, definitely have the right to bypass that anti-democratic manifesto.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

beagle9 said:


> Uh, you might be getting deep into conspiracy territory here, but it's your party so roll with it... LOL


Most people here in the states and on this board don’t get any of thst,only my Facebook friends from other countries seem to get this and do not dismiss the evidence as a conspiracy theory.a few posters here understand this at least.just got to turn off the idiot box and do some research at bitchute.it’s all over the place in thstbalternative news outlet,the op gets this,skye gets this,not many do though,

the msm media is winning the battle with their lies with the people,the only war that matters though that’s being won is the one on the ground,NATO and the Ukraine government are getting their asses kicked.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

LA RAM FAN said:


> I post from a tablet most the time,it’s so much more difficult than on a computer.it amazes me how a good portion of trump supporters on my following list,they knew the the virus was a hoax and how dangerous the vaccines were and did nit believe the idiot box back then,now all of a sudden they believe the idiot box.    Beam me up Scotty,there is no intelligent life forms on this planet.


*Lighten Up on Lighting Up*

The fake dissenters not only don't go forward in rejecting the Russophobia virus, they don't think retroactively and reject the tax-gathering and totalitarian-harassment hoax that "SMOKING CAUSES CANCER."

There are no carcinogens.  Both smokers and non-smokers who have been born with the cancer gene in their DNA are the only ones who get cancer. 

The brats born in the ruling class are spoiled wimps afraid of the Marlboro Man solely because smoking has a masculine image.  In this oligarchic republic, their Daddies make all our laws and buy the love of their sissyboy sons that way.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


What you gotta realize is Vladimir Putin‘s warnings don’t mean shit. Donald Trump’s genius had no authority, right, or moral justification to say  what happens in the sovereign nation of Ukraine. United States intelligence services we’re not surprised Vladimir Putin would become an absolute pariah, terrorist and war criminal overnight. What is surprising however was that Putin did not pay attention to the threat of punishment for doing what he did On February 24, 2022. I was surprised to see the total incompetence of Putin’s ground army and failure to control the sky within a few hours of the invasion. He’s not only a subhuman terrorist he’s an idiot.


----------



## bravoactual

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> They are old Russian labs that the US helped close.



The labs were created after the fall of the old Soviet Union (Putin's wet dream is recreate the Soviet Empire).  The purpose of the labs is to deactivate bio weapons and chemical weapons.  The U.S. and Ukraine are not developing weapons, they are destroying them


----------



## bravoactual

Delldude said:


> That's odd, I don't recall mentioning Pennsylvania.
> No links to support your claims?



Filthy Pooy Proaganda pusher.  Fucking Anti-American/Anti-Democracy asshole


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> Donald Trump’s genius



The Traitor can barely read and write.  His genius, please he needs directions on how to hold a glass of water.


----------



## Delldude

bravoactual said:


> Filthy Pooy Proaganda pusher.  Fucking Anti-American/Anti-Democracy asshole


You have me mistaken for a Biden progressive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Lighten Up on Lighting Up*
> 
> The fake dissenters not only don't go forward in rejecting the Russophobia virus, they don't think retroactively and reject the tax-gathering and totalitarian-harassment hoax that "SMOKING CAUSES CANCER."
> 
> There are no carcinogens.  Both smokers and non-smokers who have been born with the cancer gene in their DNA are the only ones who get cancer.
> 
> The brats born in the ruling class are spoiled wimps afraid of the Marlboro Man solely because smoking has a masculine image.  In this oligarchic republic, their Daddies make all our laws and buy the love of their sissyboy sons that way.


Wow dude I can’t believe your 74, your an old fart.


----------



## Cougarbear

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


The ones to blame for the Putin war machine on the move are the Left wing media, Democrat Politicians, Election stealer officials of the Democrat Party, Biden and Harris, Democrat and Never Trumper voters. These are the ones that put Biden in office that gave Putin the opportunity to attack the Ukraine and possibly Nato countries. They have also given China the green light to attack Taiwan. Note that no wars and country takeovers began while Trump was President. Not so with Obama-Biden, Bush and now Biden. When Iraq began to use chemical warfare against the Kurds, Trump dropped some bombs on them and killed some Russian soldiers as well. Trump drew a redline in the sand and reacted when it was crossed. Obama-Biden did nothing when the redline was crossed. So, we are to blame for what is going on. Well, not us conservative Republicans who support Trump. We are not to blame. The rest of you are.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bravoactual said:


> The Traitor can barely read and write. His genius, please he needs directions on how to hold a glass of water.



I  Refer to Putin as Trump’s genius because idiot Trump said Putin was a genius for moving his army into Ukraine and calling them peace keepers.


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> what happens in the sovereign nation of Ukraine.


Oh, you are respecting the sovereignty of nations now? What happened?


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> I  Refer to Putin as Trump’s genius because idiot Trump said Putin was a genius for moving his army into Ukraine and calling them peace keepers.



I'm sorry am sorry if I offended you.  Way to many people on this forum are enthralled with the Traitor.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bravoactual said:


> I'm sorry am sorry if I offended you. Way to many people on this forum are enthralled with the Traitor.



no offense at all. Anybody speaking out against the Hitler of our time need not apologize for anything. It’s hard to believe it seems like the majority on here prefer a policy of letting Putin have his way.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Oh, you are respecting the sovereignty of nations now? What happened?


What the hell are you talking about? I have always respected the sovereignty of nations.


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I have always respected the sovereignty of nations.


What about Crimea? Do you respect it too?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK


AlexanderPK said:


> What about Crimea? Do you respect it too?



When  Putin annexed Crimea it was right after YANUKOVICH was overthrown in a coup in Kyiv and I considered Ukraine’s constitution to be in default at that time. Because of that violation of the Constitution I didn’t see it as that great of an issue to have a vote in Crimea and then they decided to be a part of Russia. There was no bloodshed. That was not an invasion like we are seeing right now by Russian military. But after February 24, 2022. I hope every single murderous Russian soldier inside Ukraine is Wiped out and driven out and that includes out of Crimea. Because right now Ukraine deserves to have the entire Crimea region back and that’s including Donbass. If any Russian speakers do not want to live there and go back to Russia after this they can pack their bags I’ll buy a few of them at a train ticket.

Are you crying over Crimea after what you’re seeing on TV right now?


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> AlexanderPK
> 
> 
> When  Putin annexed Crimea it was right after YANUKOVICH was overthrown in a coup in Kyiv and I considered Ukraine’s constitution to be in default at that time. Because of that violation of the Constitution I didn’t see it as that great of an issue to have a vote in Crimea and then they decided to be a part of Russia. There was no bloodshed. That was not an invasion like we are seeing right now by Russian military. But after February 24, 2022. I hope every single murderous Russian soldier inside Ukraine is Wiped out and driven out and that includes out of Crimea. Because right now Ukraine deserves to have the entire Crimea region back and that’s including Donbass. If any Russian speakers do not want to live there and go back to Russia after this they can pack their bags I’ll buy a few of them at a train ticket.
> 
> Are you crying over Crimea after what you’re seeing on TV right now?


It's amazing how you can live with that bull in your head. Must be difficult.


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I have always respected the sovereignty of nations.



Ukraine is a Free, Indpendent Democracy.  Russian invaded for no reason.  Cons believe the Propaganda of Pooty.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK said:


> It's amazing how you can live with that bull in your head. Must be difficult.



couldn’t handle that reply and now we can’t talk about it ehh.

my wife is Russian. Actually I was with her and her father when they went and voted for Putin in 2000. In 2014 we have lots of friends here in the states most were  Russian of course but many were Ukrainian my Wife and I remain friends with both sides when some of them certainly broke up. But on February 24, 2022 my wife and I ceased being neutral. There’s no way any human being on this earth would put themselves on the side of Vladimir Putin if they live in a world where the free press is still available And have a moral compass and know the difference between good and evil. It’s a simple as that. There’s no excuse for you since you’re obviously not separated from the outside world. You’re a Stupid and shallow empty human being who can’t even talk to someone who has a moral sense and responsibility to speak up against evil.


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> couldn’t handle that reply and now we can’t talk about it ehh.
> 
> my wife is Russian. Actually I was with her and her father when they went and voted for Putin in 2000. In 2014 we have lots of friends here in the states most were  Russian of course but many were Ukrainian my Wife and I remain friends with both sides when some of them certainly broke up. But on February 24, 2022 my wife and I ceased being neutral. There’s no way any human being on this earth would put themselves on the side of Vladimir Putin if they live in a world where the free press is still available And have a moral compass and know the difference between good and evil. It’s a simple as that. There’s no excuse for you since you’re obviously not separated from the outside world. You’re a Stupid and shallow empty human being who can’t even talk to someone who has a moral sense and responsibility to speak up against evil.


Your compass is broken as is your wive's. Pepsi generation.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK said:


> Pepsi generation.


How would you know? Are you the ghost of Alexander Solzhenitsyn?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK said:


> Your compass is broken as is your wive's. Pepsi generation.


Are any missiles being fired into Russian cities right now. The only thing Russians have to fear physically is getting beaten and arrested by Putin police if they say no to war In a public place. What kind of fucking country is that to live in?


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> couldn’t handle that reply and now we can’t talk about it ehh.
> 
> my wife is Russian. Actually I was with her and her father when they went and voted for Putin in 2000. In 2014 we have lots of friends here in the states most were  Russian of course but many were Ukrainian my Wife and I remain friends with both sides when some of them certainly broke up. But on February 24, 2022 my wife and I ceased being neutral. There’s no way any human being on this earth would put themselves on the side of Vladimir Putin if they live in a world where the free press is still available And have a moral compass and know the difference between good and evil. It’s a simple as that. There’s no excuse for you since you’re obviously not separated from the outside world. You’re a Stupid and shallow empty human being who can’t even talk to someone who has a moral sense and responsibility to speak up against evil.



Pooty has finally taken the once great Republican Party and made it his bitch.

The Party that gave the United States men the like of  Thomas E. Dewy, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Bill Miller, Barry Goldwater, Hugh Scott and Everett Dirkson are the lap dogs of a Russian Communist Dictator.

Pooty's Wet Dream is to recreate the former Soviet Empire, problem being countries like Estonia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Ukraine do NOT want to part of the new Soviet Empire.

Pooty did not count on the Resistance of Ukrainain People.  Ukraine has fought the Russian Army to a stand still.  Russian Soldiers are sabotaging their vehciles.  Russian Soldiers are surrendering. 

Pooty is a bully and a coward.


----------



## bravoactual

Anti-war protester breaches Russian TV studio during live broadcast: 'Don’t believe the propaganda'​








						Anti-war protester breaches Russian TV studio during live broadcast: 'Don’t believe the propaganda'
					

An anti-war protester interrupted a live news broadcast in Russia this week with a sign condemning the country's invasion of Ukraine.  	Video of the incident was shared on Monday.  	According to BNO News, the protester held a sign that said, "Don't believe the propaganda. You're being lied to."...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Her life is probably over, but she one helluva brave Freedom Loving Russian Citizen.


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are any missiles being fired into Russian cities right now. The only thing Russians have to fear physically is getting beaten and arrested by Putin  in police if they say no to war In a public place. What kind of fucking country is that to live in?


Are you trying to ride a moral high horse with me, hypocritical mother fucker? We don't fight civilians, as long as they stay civil at least. Your Ukrainian brothers on the other hand did fire a missile at the Russian city of Donetsk today, aiming at civilians deliberately. But you didn't know about that, like you haven't been paying attention to similar firings that have been going on for eight years, but now you dare to reproach me for being callous and inhumane. Fuck you and your wife and your generation of degenerates the West played a great hand at creating in the last few decades.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK said:


> Are you trying to ride a moral high horse






AlexanderPK said:


> We don't fight civilians



Right. You are cowards. You aim cruise missiles at apartment buildings at five AM when the civilians are sleeping. That happened today. One surviver said she pitied Putin’s mother rolling over in her grave for giving birth to such a bastard.


That answers the first question  multiplied by 45 million.


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> Right. You are cowards. You aim cruise missiles at apartment buildings at five AM when the civilians are sleeping. That happened today. One surviver said she pitied Putin’s mother rolling over in her grave for giving birth to such a bastard.
> 
> 
> That answers the first question  multiplied by 45 million.



Pooty is killing Civilians.  Men Woman and Children.  Don't fight civilian my ass.


----------



## bravoactual

AlexanderPK said:


> Are you trying to ride a moral high horse with me, hypocritical mother fucker? We don't fight civilians, as long as they stay civil at least. Your Ukrainian brothers on the other hand did fire a missile at the Russian city of Donetsk today, aiming at civilians deliberately. But you didn't know about that, like you haven't been paying attention to similar firings that have been going on for eight years, but now you dare to reproach me for being callous and inhumane. Fuck you and your wife and your generation of degenerates the West played a great hand at creating in the last few decades.



Bull Fucking Shit.  We killed Civilans in Iraq.  We killed Civilians in Afghanitan.  Russia is killing Civilians in Ukraine.

Fuck you Pooty Loving Liar


----------



## NotfooledbyW

AlexanderPK said:


> Your Ukrainian brothers on the other hand did fire a missile at the Russian city of Donetsk today, aiming at civilians deliberately.



You are a liar.   Donetsk is in Ukraine not Russia.       Russians fired the missile. Dumbassed cowards can’t even shoot straight.  Empty stomachs, Drunk on Vodka


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> Like MOST FROM THE SOUTH............LOL.  You just pulled up your skirt..........The Clown in the oval office has been in there about 50 years.
> 
> On that note..............Tell me why a gas company in Ukraine would need a coke addict for a Board Member?


Hes not a coke addiction now. Next please.


----------



## AlexanderPK

bravoactual said:


> Bull Fucking Shit.  We killed Civilans in Iraq.  We killed Civilians in Afghanitan.  Russia is killing Civilians in Ukraine.
> 
> Fuck you Pooty Loving Liar


???
What were you trying to say? I know I shouldn't take you seriously but there are limits after all.


----------



## eagle1462010

Colin norris said:


> Hes not a coke addiction now. Next please.


Excuses.  You know why he got that money for nothing.  Same as the other Whores in govt.


----------



## badger2

Nigerian mafia drug mules link to Ukraine's biolabs for taking blood samples. The CIA can push its cocaine, which eventually arrives in London for MI6 counterparts, and the CCHF viruses are identical in those from Crimea and the DRC. Duh


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Oh, you are respecting the sovereignty of nations now? What happened?


Good point, because the leftist don't respect border's or sovereignty.. Fact.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> no offense at all. Anybody speaking out against the Hitler of our time need not apologize for anything. It’s hard to believe it seems like the majority on here prefer a policy of letting Putin have his way.


Better talk to the inept Biden gang, because they greenlighted PUTIN by being the weak aces that they are.. The ideological wars will drag on for year's if the nukes don't finish us all first. Think about what America has allowed itself to become and believe. The torch might have been passed, and the new game's are beginning.


----------



## bravoactual

AlexanderPK said:


> the Russian city of Donetsk



Ok, stop the outright lying.  Donetsk is an Industrial City in Eastern Ukraine.  Russia is firing missiles at Civilians and killing them. Residential Neighborhoods are prime targets for Russian Artillery and Rocket Attacks.  

Fuck the Pooty Loving Propaganda Pushers.


----------



## Ringo

bravoactual said:


> Ok, stop the outright lying.  Donetsk is an Industrial City in Eastern Ukraine.  Russia is firing missiles at Civilians and killing them. Residential Neighborhoods are prime targets for Russian Artillery and Rocket Attacks.
> Fuck the Pooty Loving Propaganda Pushers.


Are you, by any chance, a western ukrainian? It would perfectly explain your impenetrable stupidity, deceitful nature and bestial cruelty.


----------



## AlexanderPK

bravoactual said:


> Ok, stop the outright lying.  Donetsk is an Industrial City in Eastern Ukraine.  Russia is firing missiles at Civilians and killing them. Residential Neighborhoods are prime targets for Russian Artillery and Rocket Attacks.
> 
> Fuck the Pooty Loving Propaganda Pushers.


What's Eastern Ukraine other than a historical Russia? Russians live there mostly and the language spoken the most is also Russian, so what would you call a city like that?


----------



## bravoactual

Ringo said:


> Are you, by any chance, a western ukrainian? It would perfectly explain your impenetrable stupidity, deceitful nature and bestial cruelty.



No, I am an American who does NOT believe the lies of Pooty Propagandists. Donetsk is an Industrial City in Eastern Ukraine.  In fact the City of Donestk has been known as s Aleksandrovka, Yuzivka, Stalin and Stalino.  Donetsk is in Eastern Ukraine near the Kalmius River.

I fully well realize as a MAGA MEATHEAD, you lack the necessary qualifications to be called an intelligent life form, but all one has to do is look at a map of Ukraine to see where Donetsk located.





__





						Ukraine Map and Satellite Image
					

A political map of Ukraine, a map of Ukraine and neighboring countries, and a large satellite image from Landsat.



					geology.com
				




As you look at this map you will see the location of Donetsk. The City of Donetsk is clearly inside the National Borders  of Ukraine.

I deal in facts, you are a low life Pooty Propaganda Pusher.

*FUCK PUTIN.

FUCK THE POOTY PROPAGANDA PUSHERS.

FUCKING ANTI-AMERICAN/ANTI-FREEDOM ASSHOLES WHO WOULD BELIEVE THE LIES OF RUSSIAN DICTATOR.*


----------



## AlexanderPK

bravoactual said:


> No, I am an American who does NOT believe the lies of Pooty Propagandists. Donetsk is an Industrial City in Eastern Ukraine.  In fact the City of Donestk has been known as s Aleksandrovka, Yuzivka, Stalin and Stalino.  Donetsk is in Eastern Ukraine near the Kalmius River.
> 
> I fully well realize as a MAGA MEATHEAD, you lack the necessary qualifications to be called an intelligent life form, but all one has to do is look at a map of Ukraine to see where Donetsk located.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine Map and Satellite Image
> 
> 
> A political map of Ukraine, a map of Ukraine and neighboring countries, and a large satellite image from Landsat.
> 
> 
> 
> geology.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you look at this map you will see the location of Donetsk. The City of Donetsk is clearly inside the National Borders  of Ukraine.
> 
> I deal in facts, you are a low life Pooty Propaganda Pusher.


I wouldn't go as far as to define you as intelligent life form, semi intelligent at best and then again maybe.


----------



## Delldude

NotfooledbyW said:


> I  Refer to Putin as Trump’s genius because idiot Trump said Putin was a genius for moving his army into Ukraine and calling them peace keepers.



He was a genius for taking advantage of the clowns running the country now. Wake up.


----------



## Ringo

Not a single hypocritical whore in the world canceled economic ties with the United States, when they bombed Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, but on the contrary, they happily took part in this.
 And now everyone is tearing up ties with Russia...
 It's not Putin who's bothering you,  hypocritical bitches.
Russia is stuck across your throat, you two-faced faggots.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

LA RAM FAN said:


> Beam me up Scotty, there are no intelligent life forms on this planet.


*Nibiru Cataclysm*

You must be referring to Planet X, the Netrix.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow dude I can’t believe your (sic) 74,


*Convert to Sagianity; I Have a Better Offer*

My 74 what?  That's two more virgins than Muzzies get, and I don't have to wait until I'm dead.


----------



## Ringo

Find someone who will translate it for you verbatim from ukrainian. 
In short, a certain ukrainian journalist reports, that since they are called nazis, from now on, if possible, they will kill all russians, including children, until the complete destruction of russians.
But the main thing, my fellow hypocritians, is to remember is that Ukraine is a democratic state and the nazis are not and cannot be found there.
Besides, what's the dude saying, that's so bad?


			https://idiod.video/qekwqb.mp4


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Not a single hypocritical whore in the world canceled economic ties with the United States, when they bombed Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, but on the contrary, they happily took part in this.
> And now everyone is tearing up ties with Russia...
> It's not Putin who's bothering you,  hypocritical bitches.
> Russia is stuck across your throat, you two-faced faggots.



I will grant you “Iraq“ . .  George Bush Dick Cheney Tony Blair Donald Rumsfeld to name a few should be indicted for war crimes for starting a war against Iraq in March 2003.  Not because war is necessarily evil, many times it is necessary, but with regards to Iraq there was no threat and the Bush administration lied as a pretext for starting a war.

No to the rest of the events you say. they range from justified, to questionable, But military action action taken are not war crimes

The problem that damn near the entire world has with Vladimir Putin is that he is launching genocide against the peaceful people of Ukraine. There was no threat to the Russian federation or any of the neighbors in the region. There’s no reason to denazify by Genocide a population that has less than 1% of those who may or may not be identified as Nazis. Vladimir Putin‘s NATO pretext for committing genocide does not work either. It was never his right to decide matters of alliances for the Ukrainian government.

Vladimir Putin began committing genocide at 5 AM in the morning local time on February 24, 2022. There is nothing else Comparable since 1939., there is no way to defend it and there is nothing in the past history of the world that would ever justify what our generation’s Adolf Hitler us doing to the Ukrainian people

you and Vladimir will never pull the Iron Curtain down on the millions of good citizens in Russia who know this is wrong and want no part of this. If you are outside of Russia spewing  lies for Vladimir Putin you disgust me and be aware you are disgusting to the entire civilized peaceloving world.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

bravoactual said:


> Ukraine is a Free, Indpendent Democracy.  Russian invaded for no reason.  Cons believe the Propaganda of Pooty.


*Two Claws of the Same Raptor.  Carry On, Carrion!*

What Cons?  Practically all of them have come out of the closet as full-blown Sorosists.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are any missiles being fired into Russian cities right now. The only thing Russians have to fear physically is getting beaten and arrested by Putin police if they say no to war In a public place. What kind of fucking country is that to live in?


*Free Screech Is Not in Our Bill of Rights*

Putin's Russia is a country that respects the morale of its fighting men.  Demonstrations in the time of war is an insult to the troops.

 During the Vietnam War, those spoiled and sheltered "anti-war" snobs called us "baby killers."  Just the fact that their class-biased protests weren't treated as American Nazis' ones would have been treated if allowed to be held during World War II is what made us all feel betrayed by our own government and the Chickenhawk ruling-class's media.  But it fulfilled its purpose, which was to take the fight out of us, or else there would have been a manly working-class revenge on the privileged pussies when we came back.


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> Vladimir Putin began committing genocide at 5 AM in the morning local time on February 24, 2022. There is nothing else Comparable since 1939


Just shut up.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Just shut up.


You can’t shut the truth up,  Adolph.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Demonstrations in the time of war is an insult to the troops.



Is it your philosophy that all war by powerful nations is rightfully started and fought?


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> You can’t shut the truth up,  Adolph.


"Truth" is what the "Fake news" will tell you. And you never heard anything else.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Sage of Main Street said:


> During the Vietnam War, those spoiled and sheltered "anti-war" snobs called us "baby killers." J



If  you look at Vietnam war protests that wathere is a chance you are ok with killing babies like Lt Calley was .

VIETNAM was a mistake. I never held our  troops responsible for what LBJ and Nixon did.  

Have you been to Vietnam in recent days? And made peace with the people of Vietnam? Or do you still hate ‘gooks’ and regard them as the enemy?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Truth" is what the "Fake news" will tell you. And you never heard anything else.



Where does your truth come from?


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> Where does your truth come from?


On the  subject of Russia and nazi Ukraine? From my experience.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> On the subject of Russia and nazi Ukraine? From my experience.



That means nothing here first the fact that you do not object to genocide? You have zero credibility,


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> That means nothing here first the fact that you do not object to genocide? You have zero credibility,


Genocide? You were O.K. with genocide, when nazi were shelling Donbass. And now, when Propaganda turn on the switch, you all became pacifists...  Hypocrites.


----------



## Mindful

__





						Lotus Eaters
					






					www.lotuseaters.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Not a single hypocritical whore in the world canceled economic ties with the United States, when they bombed Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, but on the contrary, they happily took part in this.
> And now everyone is tearing up ties with Russia...
> It's not Putin who's bothering you,  hypocritical bitches.
> Russia is stuck across your throat, you two-faced faggots.


Bosnia They were mass murdering there.  Taking them to a stadium and executing men women and children.  So eventually the serbs there got hit.  Oh Well.

Afghanistanm  OBL was there and we had every right to hunt him diwn.

Iraq was stupid.  Changed the balance of Sunni and Shia.  Syria was the end result with ISIS


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Genocide? You were O.K. with genocide, when nazi were shelling Donbass. And now, when Propaganda turn on the switch, you all became pacifists...  Hypocrites.


Area was part of Ukraine. Part of their country was rebelling.  Notice it wasnt part of Russia huh.


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> Area was part of Ukraine. Part of their country was rebelling.  Notice it wasnt part of Russia huh.


So little fact of armed putch and overthrow of legitimate government in  2014 meant nothing to you? Yeah, it is hard to argue with this kind of twisted logic. You see, other side of the world has nothing to do with US. Ukraine, on other side,  right on the border with Russia and just recently was for 350 years together with Russia in one state...
By the way Russian army is 10 miles from New York. And i am not kidding.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> If  you look at Vietnam war protests that wathere is a chance you are ok with killing babies like Lt Calley was .
> 
> VIETNAM was a mistake. I never held our  troops responsible for what LBJ and Nixon did.
> 
> Have you been to Vietnam in recent days? And made peace with the people of Vietnam? Or do you still hate ‘gooks’ and regard them as the enemy?


The bigger question is do you like authoritarian Communism ? Vietnam to be peaceful now under authoritarian communist rule was made possible by pol-pot killing all opposition to that rule.

You ok with that ?? We were there fighting for the south Vietnamese in hopes that they could hold on to their free and peaceful Democratic ambition's, but a couple of things did and didn't happen.

1. Nixon should have obliterated the North for making continued war against the south in early 1970? when it was definitely called for...

2. The citizen's here shouldn't have undermined our effort's to stand up for a people seeking to be free from communist rule.

Are you a communist ?


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> 1. Nixon should have obliterated the North for making continued war against the south in early 1970? when it was definitely called for...


May I forward your advice on the conduct of military operations to the russian military Headquarter and add the hint for agent Orange chemical? It is unlikely that they will use it, because of the complete brutality of such actions, but still... Or "It's completely different!"(c)l


----------



## Colin norris

eagle1462010 said:


> Excuses.  You know why he got that money for nothing.  Same as the other Whores in govt.


No I don't know. If you know, tell everyone who doesn't. Let's see how much you claim to "know".


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> So little fact of armed putch and overthrow of legitimate government in  2014 meant nothing to you? Yeah, it is hard to argue with this kind of twisted logic. You see, other side of the world has nothing to do with US. Ukraine, on other side,  right on the border with Russia and just recently was for 350 years together with Russia in one state...
> By the way Russian army is 10 miles from New York. And i am not kidding.


And when the USSR fell they said FU and left now didnt they.  Poland was youra and all rhe other countries didnt exist.  All left the USSR by choice.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> The bigger question is do you like authoritarian Communism



No.   I don’t like fascism or communism or any kind of authoritarianism that Donald Trump was pushing.

had no business being in Vietnam supporting corrupt Catholic regimes.. We had no business invading Iraq You should know that by now.  

And mostly I do not like genocide by superpower. And that includes Putin’s super power by nukes only. Texas has a bigger economy than Putin’s Russia.


----------



## Coyote

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


BS....that never entered into Putin's calculus.  iIt was just a convenient excuse to justify doing what he was going to do anyway, recreate the Soviet Union.  Chechnya, Georgia, Ukraine...

I had no idea the US housed so many Putin cheerleaders.


----------



## 1srelluc

Coyote said:


> BS....that never entered into Putin's calculus.  iIt was just a convenient excuse to justify doing what he was going to do anyway, recreate the Soviet Union.  Chechnya, Georgia, Ukraine...
> 
> I had no idea the US housed so many Putin cheerleaders.


Well the dems helped make it a convenient excuse when they helped install the current government to be able to continue to launder money for the DNC and dems of note while the whole time hinting at NATO acceptance. What, did you think Putin did not notice that.

Not that it makes a invasion right but unlike Obama I guess when Putin's "red line" was reached, he did something about it.


----------



## San Souci

Circe said:


> Just another worthless Russkie polluting the Forum with propaganda. We've been invaded just like Ukraine, with all these Putin Minions.


True. They are called Democrats.


----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> BS....that never entered into Putin's calculus.  iIt was just a convenient excuse to justify doing what he was going to do anyway, recreate the Soviet Union.  Chechnya, Georgia, Ukraine...
> 
> I had no idea the US housed so many Putin cheerleaders.







You are incorrect.  Pootin has constantly told the world that if Ukraine moved to join NATO then pootin would declare war.  You have to be an imbecile to ignore factual history like that.  xiden decided to join a Friendship Agreement in August where he stipulated that while the US would not petition for Ukraine to enter NATO, the USA would not lobby against it either.  

THAT is the date that pootin began moving troops towards the border.  That is not arguable.  You can believe whatever asinine bullshit you want, but those facts are IRREFUTABLE.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

westwall said:


> Pootin has constantly told the world that if Ukraine moved to join NATO then pootin would declare war.



Therefore Vladimir Putin is a war criminal. If Ukraine joined NATO it was no threat to Russia.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> May I forward your advice on the conduct of military operations to the russian military Headquarter and add the hint for agent Orange chemical? It is unlikely that they will use it, because of the complete brutality of such actions, but still... Or "It's completely different!"(c)l


Agent orange was generally used as a defoliant in order to deal with the hidden enemy who were using the heavy jungle as a means to attack from. It wasn't used as a chemical weapon that was delivered by a weaponize system for the purpose of directly killing it's victim's with such a chemical. American soldiers also experienced the effects of the agent when entering the war zone after the landscape was cleared by it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ringo said:


> "Truth" is what the "Fake news" will tell you. And you never heard anything else.


 I was about to say the same thing,you beat me to the punch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

westwall said:


> You are incorrect.  Pootin has constantly told the world that if Ukraine moved to join NATO then pootin would declare war.  You have to be an imbecile to ignore factual history like that.  xiden decided to join a Friendship Agreement in August where he stipulated that while the US would not petition for Ukraine to enter NATO, the USA would not lobby against it either.
> 
> THAT is the date that pootin began moving troops towards the border.  That is not arguable.  You can believe whatever asinine bullshit you want, but those facts are IRREFUTABLE.


 What else you expect from her,she doesn’t even know what operation paperclip means.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Therefore Vladimir Putin is a war criminal. If Ukraine joined NATO it was no threat to Russia.


You best do your homework on why NATO exist. Anyone joining is basically declaring their disdain for and their fears of Russia. So how is Russia supposed to interpret these things, otherwise if it doesn't see itself as a threat to the modern world or civilization ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NotfooledbyW said:


> Therefore Vladimir Putin is a war criminal. If Ukraine joined NATO it was no threat to Russia.


Dumbass,NATO is always a threat to other countries,they git bases all over the country where they have no business being there,they are a warmonger.Hitler and Stalin would be proud of them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> You best do your homework on why NATO exist.


I don’t need to do homework. NATO did not attack Russia. Russia attacked a weak nation committing genocide as we speak. That’s all the homework you need to do. As we rebuild Ukraine it will be a NATO nation and I am proud to have them.  We’ll  take all Putin’s anti-war political prisoners to be resettled in Ukraine under NATO protection.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

LA RAM FAN said:


> NATO is always a threat to other countries,t


When did NATO attack Russia ever?


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dumbass,NATO is always a threat to other countries,they git bases all over the country where they have no business being there,they are a warmonger.Hitler and Stalin would be proud of them.


I find this amusing.  NATO is a Treaty of Countries for DEFENSE.  If ANY NATO COUNTRY IS ATTACKED they ALL WILL COME TO THAT COUNTRIES AID.

NOW A COUNTRY joins NATO, example POLAND, and has BASES like any other country in the world they are NATO BASES......... 

NATO was formed to oppose the USSR.  Most of these BASES............PLAY OMINUS MUSIC ...........are COUNTRIES that didn't exist til the USSR FELL.   And they JOINED NATO because they DIDN'T WANT TO GO BACK.


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> You are incorrect.  Pootin has constantly told the world that if Ukraine moved to join NATO then pootin would declare war.  You have to be an imbecile to ignore factual history like that.  xiden decided to join a Friendship Agreement in August where he stipulated that while the US would not petition for Ukraine to enter NATO, the USA would not lobby against it either.
> 
> THAT is the date that pootin began moving troops towards the border.  That is not arguable.  You can believe whatever asinine bullshit you want, but those facts are IRREFUTABLE.



The US does not decide who joins NATO.  Ukraine  is a free and sovereign nation with the same rights of self determination as any other nation.

Your own words essentially say the US is adopting neutrality on the issue which is exactly what we SHOULD do.

Putin didn’t need to do anything earlier because Trump was laying the groundwork with a weaker NATO, strained relations with Europe, a dismissive attitude towards Ukraine and it was quite likely Trump would have pulled us out of NATO had he won a second term.  Open door to Putin’s not so secret ambitions.

Unlike Trump, Biden has strengthened NATO and strengthened ties with Europe.


----------



## Coyote

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dumbass,NATO is always a threat to other countries,they git bases all over the country where they have no business being there,they are a warmonger.Hitler and Stalin would be proud of them.


Putin must love useful idiots like you.


----------



## Coyote

Ringo said:


> "Truth" is what the "Fake news" will tell you. And you never heard anything else.


Maybe you need to stop drinking the propaganda koolaid.


----------



## ClaireH

badger2 said:


> The controversial Ekho Moskvy, has been replaced on the same frequency by the new Radio Sputnik.
> 
> 2022 Mar 9 Radio Sputnik: Eks-prezident Bolivii: NATO i USA sprovotsirovali problemy na Ukraine
> Ex-President of Bolivia: NATO and the USA Provoked Problems in Ukraine
> 
> ' "(Konflikt) bespokoit ne tol'ko menia, no tselyi mir.
> The conflict worries me but also worries the whole world.
> 
> My ubezhdeny, chto situatsiia voennogo protivostoianiia eto ne reshenie.
> The situation of a military confrontation is not a solution.
> 
> No v to zhe vremia nado videt' prichiny etoi problemy pochemu voznikla takaia situatsiia mezhdu Rossiei i Ukraine.
> But at the same time, one must see the reasons for this problem, why such a situation arose between Russia and Ukraine.
> 
> Boliviia, soglasno Konstitutsii, mirnaia, strana-antiimperialist, my ne priemlem, chto instituty s voennoi strategiei primeniaut politku ekspansii, interventsii, kak NATO podchalom USA, v etom problema," otmetil Morales.
> Bolivia, according to the Constitution, is a peaceful, anti-imperialist country, we do not accept that institutions with a military strategy apply a policy of expansion, intervention, like NATO under the leadership of the USA, this is the problem," said Morales.'


There are informative documentaries about Ukraine that were made prior to the world’s attention on the current conflict in 2020. If a reader is truly interested in the truth, thoroughly review the events of 2013/ 2014 coup d’état in Ukraine. The evidence supports US involvement which happened during Obama‘s administration -and the set up of the Maidan massacre of protestors has never been resolved. The guilty slaughterers were declared Innocent via a new Ukrainian law that no personal information could be reviewed, and all people in the protest were deemed innocent including the guilty murderers of the protestors. That speaks volumes in my book, IOW they closed the case. Why? Why would they do that without motive of cover up?

The year 1991 is important to examine conditions of Ukraine and outside players. I’m going over 10 centuries of consecutive forced takeovers in Ukraine as a secondary focus of study. This is relevant to the de facto status of Ukraine, not only in language and orthodox religion, but primarily to better understand the current events and recognize all political factions involved.

Trust no media source as they are covertly biased, although speaking to this crowd that’s not new information to the well-read.


----------



## westwall

Coyote said:


> The US does not decide who joins NATO.  Ukraine  is a free and sovereign nation with the same rights of self determination as any other nation.
> 
> Your own words essentially say the US is adopting neutrality on the issue which is exactly what we SHOULD do.
> 
> Putin didn’t need to do anything earlier because Trump was laying the groundwork with a weaker NATO, strained relations with Europe, a dismissive attitude towards Ukraine and it was quite likely Trump would have pulled us out of NATO had he won a second term.  Open door to Putin’s not so secret ambitions.
> 
> Unlike Trump, Biden has strengthened NATO and strengthened ties with Europe.





The US can influence NATO as to who gets in.  pootin has been very clear that any attempt by Ukraine to enter NATO will result in invasion.  Even obummer was smart enough to believe him.

However, xiden, and his fucking clown show, decided that pootin was lying so decided to begin the process.  This is what happens when you put incompetent morons into positions of power.  Just think coyote, under Trump none of this bullshit happened.

Under your hero we are now actually talking about a potential nuclear war.

Congrats,
YOU are an idiot.


----------



## Coyote

westwall said:


> The US can influence NATO as to who gets in.  pootin has been very clear that any attempt by Ukraine to enter NATO will result in invasion.  Even obummer was smart enough to believe him.
> 
> However, xiden, and his fucking clown show, decided that pootin was lying so decided to begin the process.  This is what happens when you put incompetent morons into positions of power.  Just think coyote, under Trump none of this bullshit happened.
> 
> Under your hero we are now actually talking about a potential nuclear war.
> 
> Congrats,
> YOU are an idiot.


Congrats.  You drunk the Orange Koolaide  

There was no process for Ukraine to join NATO, conducted by Biden.  Your own words state the US position clearly.

Why do you keep defending Putin?


----------



## westwall

You are great at disagreeing, how about actually engaging in a discussion.   You have been quite hard on Trump and have ignored everything the xiden crime family has done.

Your unwillingness to actually look at their criminal behavior has led directly to here, where we are actually talking about that which was unthinkable a year ago.

Be proud.  It takes ignorance on a grand scale to get where you are.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> The US can influence NATO as to who gets in.


No they can't unless they all agree. 


westwall said:


> pootin has been very clear that any attempt by Ukraine to enter NATO will result in invasion.


Yes. But why is that? If he takes Ukraine he still borders nato countries.  
His reason is bullshit. 


westwall said:


> Even obummer was smart enough to believe him.


Really.  If you say so. 


westwall said:


> However, xiden, and his fucking clown show, decided that pootin was lying so decided to begin the process.


Thats a lie.  Biden never fired a shot. You are a liar. 


westwall said:


> This is what happens when you put incompetent morons into positions of power.


it didn't happen. You must be referring to putin, trumps hero.  


westwall said:


> Just think coyote, under Trump none of this bullshit happened.


Bullshit.  You have no evidence to support that other than trumps propaganda. You are a liar.


westwall said:


> Under your hero we are now actually talking about a potential nuclear war.


The USA is not doing that no will they start one. Get back on your meds.


westwall said:


> Congrats,
> YOU are an idiot.


Now who is the idiot you lying dickhead.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> I don’t need to do homework. NATO did not attack Russia. Russia attacked a weak nation committing genocide as we speak. That’s all the homework you need to do. As we rebuild Ukraine it will be a NATO nation and I am proud to have them.  We’ll  take all Putin’s anti-war political prisoners to be resettled in Ukraine under NATO protection.



NO, NATO didn't attack Russia literally I agree, but it is that when Ukraine went looking to join NATO, and it was being courted to do just that, then in a sense wasn't it the same as Russia being attacked within the Russian mindset, otherwise in accordance to Putin being highly offended by it all I'm guessing ????? 

So was the act suggesting that Russian's couldn't be trusted in Ukraine any longer, and the only way to become stronger against the problem, was that NATO had to be joined ???? 

I'm guessing Ukraine ultimately wanted the Russian's out right ??

Undoubtedly the Russian President had had enough of this alledged NATO surge in the area, and decided to push back. Correct ????

I agree that Russia could have done this diplomatically, but after what took place over the last 8 year's (Russia is the enemy, Russia is the enemy, Russia is the enemy), then what the heck did we think we would finally see out of Russia as a result ???


----------



## beagle9

Colin norris said:


> No they can't unless they all agree.
> 
> Yes. But why is that? If he takes Ukraine he still borders nato countries.
> His reason is bullshit.
> 
> Really.  If you say so.
> 
> Thats a lie.  Biden never fired a shot. You are a liar.
> 
> it didn't happen. You must be referring to putin, trumps hero.
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no evidence to support that other than trumps propaganda. You are a liar.
> 
> The USA is not doing that no will they start one. Get back on your meds.
> 
> Now who is the idiot you lying dickhead.


Slow down there ... Westwall said that Biden figures that Putin was lying, so he began the process..  I'm guessing the process he's talking about is helping Ukraine to become a member of NATO correct ???

Then you reply with Biden never fired a shot ? Explain....


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> No they can't unless they all agree.
> 
> Yes. But why is that? If he takes Ukraine he still borders nato countries.
> His reason is bullshit.
> 
> Really.  If you say so.
> 
> Thats a lie.  Biden never fired a shot. You are a liar.
> 
> it didn't happen. You must be referring to putin, trumps hero.
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no evidence to support that other than trumps propaganda. You are a liar.
> 
> The USA is not doing that no will they start one. Get back on your meds.
> 
> Now who is the idiot you lying dickhead.





Where did I lie you clod.  I stated well known facts.  Facts that stupid fucks, like you, ignore.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Slow down there ... Westwall said that Biden figures that Putin was lying, so he began the process..  I'm guessing the process he's talking about is helping Ukraine to become a member of NATO correct ???
> 
> Then you reply with Biden never fired a shot ? Explain....




Colon is a moron.  He can't add 2+2.


----------



## Toro

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



Keep pushing propaganda, troll.

Putin is about to lose!

LOL


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Colon is a moron.  He can't add 2+2.


His haste to condemn is suspect.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Keep pushing propaganda, troll.
> 
> Putin is about to lose!
> 
> LOL


You throw this out here like a piece of red meat hoping you will trap some lions and bear's with it eh ? Y'all might as well stop with the "y'all support Putin bull crap", because no one supports war in the world, and no one supports the death's of the innocent in the world, but if you all can somehow make a political play that suggest many are supporting Putin, then your hopes is that it will somehow turn the 2022 election's into your favor... If only the voter's were this stupid, but unfortunately for the Democrat's they're not.


----------



## Stann

badger2 said:


> Zelensliy lives in an illegitimate state since 2014, and a drug-trafficking hub. Nigerian mafia drug mules will make certain that suspicious looks given to darkies at the Polish border will continue. Putin at the very least, is doing a drug bust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Нарколог оценил мимику Зеленского
> 
> 
> Видео
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ura.news


putin realizes Russia without domination over the Ukraine is a much weaker state. Unfortunately Ukrainians know what freedom is now, and this is going to go badly for putin. Ukraine has a comedian who was elected president and embraced Western ideas and democracy. Russia has an oligarchy in place and a fake President putin. I'll call him a fake person because,  legitimate challenges to his leadership have occurred but the people have either been imprisoned or murdered. That makes for fake elections and fake leadership. Ukraine is Miles ahead of Russia on freedom and democracy it just doesn't exist in Russia.


----------



## Toro

beagle9 said:


> You throw this out here like a piece of red meat hoping you will trap some lions and bear's with it eh ? Y'all might as well stop with the "y'all support Putin bull crap", because no one supports war in the world, and no one supports the death's of the innocent in the world, but if you all can somehow make a political play that suggest many are supporting Putin, then your hopes is that it will somehow turn the 2022 election's into your favor... If only the voter's were this stupid, but unfortunately for the Democrat's they're not.



Oh STFU.

I've posted here many times that I support Republicans who are anti-Putin, which is most of them.

You have to get over your tribalism of instinctively defending anyone who has been on your side no matter what.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> putin realizes Russia without domination over the Ukraine is a much weaker state. Unfortunately Ukrainians know what freedom is now, and this is going to go badly for putin. Ukraine has a comedian who was elected president and embraced Western ideas and democracy. Russia has an oligarchy in place and a fake President putin. I'll call him a fake person because,  legitimate challenges to his leadership have occurred but the people have either been imprisoned or murdered. That makes for fake elections and fake leadership. Ukraine is Miles ahead of Russia on freedom and democracy it just doesn't exist in Russia.


This is a fair assessment..


----------



## Stann

Colin norris said:


> No they can't unless they all agree.
> 
> Yes. But why is that? If he takes Ukraine he still borders nato countries.
> His reason is bullshit.
> 
> Really.  If you say so.
> 
> Thats a lie.  Biden never fired a shot. You are a liar.
> 
> it didn't happen. You must be referring to putin, trumps hero.
> 
> Bullshit.  You have no evidence to support that other than trumps propaganda. You are a liar.
> 
> The USA is not doing that no will they start one. Get back on your meds.
> 
> Now who is the idiot you lying dickhead.


The one thing putin has done. Is prove that the Ukraine deserves to be in NATO. Russia is a threat to world Peace, and Russia does not have the right to decide if another Nation joins or doesn't join NATO. His psychosis is very obvious in his delusion that nature Nation poses a aggressive threat to him, it doesn't. It simply keeps Russia under his insane leadership in check.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Oh STFU.
> 
> I've posted here many times that I support Republicans who are anti-Putin, which is most of them.


What happened ?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

westwall said:


> THAT is the date that pootin began moving troops towards the border. That is not arguable. You can believe whatever asinine bullshit you want, but those facts are IRREFUTABLE.



I have seen no one dispute the date Putin began surrounding the peaceful demicracy of Ukraine with an invasion force. That was an observable fact.

The issue is what does the leader of the free world do about it when the leader of the unfree world decides to increase the size of his kingdom by military force and threat of annihilating the peaceful people  who live there.


Here’s what Biden wants to assist Zelenski Negotiate Putin’s surrender.

Biden to send 40 million rounds of ammo to Ukraine — along with 2,600 more Javelins: report​
Bob Brigham
March 15, 2022


----------



## Stann

NotfooledbyW said:


> I have seen no one dispute the date Putin began surrounding the peaceful demicracy of Ukraine with an invasion force. That was an observable fact.
> 
> The issue is what does the leader of the free world do about it when the leader of the unfree world decides to increase the size of his kingdom by military force and threat of annihilating the peaceful people  who live there.
> 
> 
> Here’s what Biden wants to assist Zelenski Negotiate Putin’s surrender.
> 
> Biden to send 40 million rounds of ammo to Ukraine — along with 2,600 more Javelins: report​
> Bob Brigham
> March 15, 2022


When the threat of invasion began NATO should have had an emergency meeting and admitted them to the organization that would have stopped putin in his tracks. Now he's committing war crimes and no one is willing to risk world war III over the Ukraine, it's a shame. Even arming them is risking putin's wrath. ( He's already threatened nuclear warfare. ) I don't know how much more the civilized world can stand by and watch him commit these atrocities. It makes you wonder who's his next target, is it Poland ? If he attacks a NATO member that would be world war III. This is a problem with tyrants and dictators when they become psychotic and have delusions it's difficult to distinguish from their normal behavior.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Where did I lie you clod.  I stated well known facts.  Facts that stupid fucks, like you, ignore.


Not in my opinion. 
Youre a republican.  You and facts have never met.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> Not in my opinion.
> Youre a republican.  You and facts have never met.




So, nothing.  Typical fascist loon spewing lies.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> So, nothing.  Typical fascist loon spewing lies.


That could be true but not untrue like your view.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> That could be true but not untrue like your view.





You spew unsupported claims.

Makes you the liar. Dumbshit.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> You spew unsupported claims.
> 
> Makes you the liar. Dumbshit.


If you say so but I disagree. Youre entitled to your opinion as ignorant as it is. 
The only respect I have for it is the same as a dog has for a wheel.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> If you say so but I disagree. Youre entitled to your opinion as ignorant as it is.
> The only respect I have for it is the same as a dog has for a wheel.





Big whoop.  Your proclamations are nothing more than the braying of an ass.

The facts are well known.

You ignore them because they expose you as a dummy.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> Big whoop.  Your proclamations are nothing more than the braying of an ass.
> 
> The facts are well known.
> 
> You ignore them because they expose you as a dummy.


Whatever Einstein. 
Have the Russians consulted you for your wisdom yet? You know everything else.


----------



## westwall

Colin norris said:


> Whatever Einstein.
> Have the Russians consulted you for your wisdom yet? You know everything else.





I certainly know more than you.  Now go whine like a 3rd grader somewhere else.


----------



## Colin norris

westwall said:


> I certainly know more than you.  Now go whine like a 3rd grader somewhere else.


Of course you do and that is recorded in the anals history for educating future leaders.  Well don't comrade.  Vlad will be proud.


----------



## Ringo

Coyote said:


> Ukraine  is a free and sovereign nation


The new definition of a "sovereign nation"  - It is a nation under the full control of the United States, which leaves the administrative apparatus of local collaborationists for visibility and covering its leadership.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> putin realizes Russia without domination over the Ukraine is a much weaker state. Unfortunately Ukrainians know what freedom is now, and this is going to go badly for putin. Ukraine has a comedian who was elected president and embraced Western ideas and democracy. Russia has an oligarchy in place and a fake President putin. I'll call him a fake person because,  legitimate challenges to his leadership have occurred but the people have either been imprisoned or murdered. That makes for fake elections and fake leadership. Ukraine is Miles ahead of Russia on freedom and democracy it just doesn't exist in Russia.


Ukraine is a drug trafficking hub thanks to the CIA operatives in Kiev and Lviv. Lviv Oblast just got a taste of what a Russian-style drug bust is about. Ukraine's model is tarnished as POSPOTUS JoeXi prepares to go to Europe to talk to NATO.


----------



## badger2

Stann said:


> When the threat of invasion began NATO should have had an emergency meeting and admitted them to the organization that would have stopped putin in his tracks. Now he's committing war crimes and no one is willing to risk world war III over the Ukraine, it's a shame. Even arming them is risking putin's wrath. ( He's already threatened nuclear warfare. ) I don't know how much more the civilized world can stand by and watch him commit these atrocities. It makes you wonder who's his next target, is it Poland ? If he attacks a NATO member that would be world war III. This is a problem with tyrants and dictators when they become psychotic and have delusions it's difficult to distinguish from their normal behavior.


NATO's origins lie in the Korean War. That origin should, by most any IQ higher than 80, be called femininazi over-reach.


----------



## Ringo

Central Ohio man among Americans volunteering who join Ukraine's international legion​tell his story:


			https://idiod.video/ijjogg.mp4
		


Before








						Central Ohio man among Americans volunteering to join Ukraine's international legion
					

A Muskingum County man is among more than 3,000 U.S. citizens applying to join Ukraine's international legion to fight invading Russian troops.



					www.dispatch.com


----------



## Coyote

Ringo said:


> The new definition of a "sovereign nation"  - It is a nation under the full control of the United States, which leaves the administrative apparatus of local collaborationists for visibility and covering its leadership.


Considering your definition of free and soveriegn is a nation under Russian authoritarian rule,  I'll take that with a grain ... or maybe bucket of salt.


----------



## ClaireH

Stann said:


> The one thing putin has done. Is prove that the Ukraine deserves to be in NATO. Russia is a threat to world Peace, and Russia does not have the right to decide if another Nation joins or doesn't join NATO. His psychosis is very obvious in his delusion that nature Nation poses a aggressive threat to him, it doesn't. It simply keeps Russia under his insane leadership in check.


Are you aware that according to NATO's bylaws, that any country with disputed territory cannot be a member of NATO? The Crimea region has been under dispute for over 8 years. Are you under the impression that NATO plans to change its bylaw about this requirement solely for Ukraine, when it holds that standard for all other non-member countries? Or, do you have information that NATO plans to scrap this requirement? Not likely. Talk about a set up for continuous wars non-stop, admitting all countries with boundary disputes. If ranking member countries of NATO go that route, they will expose a most war mongering position.

IF ranking countries of NATO vote to axe the disputed territory requirement, they'll sink faster than a lead bullet in funding alone, and will be viewed as total buffoons.


----------



## mamooth

Americans make up about 30% of the Ukrainian Volunteer Legion. It's easy to see why. The USA has lots of young veterans with real combat experience, who are familiar with the American gear that's getting shipped to Ukraine.

Other big contributors are Germany, UK and Canada. Canada is punching above its weight class here due to the large Ukrainian immigrant community there.


----------



## beagle9




----------



## ClaireH

mamooth said:


> Americans make up about 30% of the Ukrainian Volunteer Legion. It's easy to see why. The USA has lots of young veterans with real combat experience, who are familiar with the American gear that's getting shipped to Ukraine.
> 
> Other big contributors are Germany, UK and Canada. Canada is punching above its weight class here due to the large Ukrainian immigrant community there.


Stop war mongering. A solution is about to happen that will stop the loss of lives.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> Just shut up.


*The DNC Variant*

Have pity on poor NotfooledbyW.  The Godwin virus is contagious among those who don't keep their social distance from socialists.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Is it your philosophy that all war by powerful nations is rightfully started and fought?


*In a Foxhole, Liberalism Ceases to Exist*

Only a Demodumbo would jump to that accusation.  SCROTUS turned loose pushy Preppy Progressive protesters to send the message that Whites who aren't born rich don't matter at all.  The purpose of our wars since Freedom of Screech was turned into a weapon of Birth-Class Supremacy has been to kill off those who might wake up at home and overthrow this decadent self-appointed ruling class.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> If  you look at Vietnam war protests that wathere is a chance you are ok with killing babies like Lt Calley was .
> 
> VIETNAM was a mistake. I never held our  troops responsible for what LBJ and Nixon did.


*The Evil Seed *

My Lai was a Communist stronghold.  Those fake civilians were always killing your fellow Americans or helping the enemy to do that.  

The lie that the war was a mistake has been propagated by the cowards and traitors on both the Left and the Right who deserted the nation at the time.  That class took over government, business, entertainment, and the media.  We are drifting upside-down and won't last unless they and their descendants are put out of business.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Where does your truth come from?


*You Meant "Come Down From"*

If it has an outside source, it can't be the truth.  Only experience and common sense are building blocks for truth.  The entire specious spectrum is nothing but self-interested lies or stupidity.  *If You've Heard of Someone, Don't Listen to Him*


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> That means nothing here first the fact that you do not object to genocide? You have zero credibility,


*Chicken Kiev*

The gutless and incompetent Ukrainian Army is using civilians as overlapping shields.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Sage of Main Street said:


> My Lai was a Communist stronghold. Those fake civilians were always killing your fellow Americans or helping the enemy to do that.
> 
> The lie that the war was a mistake has been propagated by the cowards and traitors on both the Left and the Right who deserted the nation at the time. That class took over government, business, entertainment, and the media. We are drifting upside-down and won't last unless they and their descendants are put out of business





The Sage of Main Street said:


> The gutless and incompetent Ukrainian Army is using civilians as overlapping shields.


Are you still getting paid in Rubles?  Did you know that civilians are supposed to live in apartment buildings abd not be targeted


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

westwall said:


> You are incorrect.  Pootin has constantly told the world that if Ukraine moved to join NATO then pootin would declare war.  You have to be an imbecile to ignore factual history like that.  xiden decided to join a Friendship Agreement in August where he stipulated that while the US would not petition for Ukraine to enter NATO, the USA would not lobby against it either.
> 
> THAT is the date that pootin began moving troops towards the border.  That is not arguable.  You can believe whatever asinine bullshit you want, but those facts are IRREFUTABLE.


*The Earth Is Flattened*

Ever since Russia collapsed into weakness thirty years ago, the neo-cons and other Globalists have been weaving a noose around Russia.  The Ukraine was to be the last knot before stringing up the most anti-globalist nation on earth.  If the Glowblob succeeds in suffocating Russia, WE'RE NEXT!


----------



## eagle1462010

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *The Earth Is Flattened*
> 
> Ever since Russia collapsed into weakness thirty years ago, the neo-cons and other Globalists have been weaving a noose around Russia.  The Ukraine was to be the last knot before stringing up the most anti-globalist nation on earth.  If the Glowblob succeeds in suffocating Russia, WE'RE NEXT!


It was the USSR and it collapsed .......RIGHTFULLY SO.  Those countries now in NATO TO THE EAST in Europe are only there because the USSR fell.  Germany is now whole as a result.

THEY DON'T WANT TO GO BACK..........They still remember how bad it sucked there....................and will fight and die before going back.

Russia WASN'T NOBLE...........They enslaved Eastern Europe from WWII til 1991


----------



## mamooth

ClaireH said:


> Stop war mongering. A solution is about to happen that will stop the loss of lives.


Oh, tell us more.

Just make sure you keep insulting the brave freedom-fighter American vets while you do so. People love that.

I suppose this is working out well for the Q-traitors. They get to do the two things they love most at the same time -- support fascism and hate on veterans.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you still getting paid in Rubles?  Did you know that civilians are supposed to live in apartment buildings abd not be targeted


*And on Soros's Farm He Had a Lamb €-I-€-I-0*

Your projecting proves that you are a paid pissant of the glowbully Eurine Union.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> I don’t need to do homework. NATO did not attack Russia. Russia attacked a weak nation committing genocide as we speak. That’s all the homework you need to do. As we rebuild Ukraine it will be a NATO nation and I am proud to have them.  We’ll  take all Putin’s anti-war political prisoners to be resettled in Ukraine under NATO protection.


*The Mother of All Biddies*

Are you auditioning to be this embee's Baghdad Bob?  Pretty tough competition here; break a leg!


----------



## mamooth

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *And on Soros's Farm *


Q-cult filth always end up going with antisemitism.


----------



## ClaireH

mamooth said:


> Oh, tell us more.
> 
> Just make sure you keep insulting the brave freedom-fighter American vets while you do so. People love that.
> 
> I suppose this is working out well for the Q-traitors. They get to do the two things they love most at the same time -- support fascism and hate on veterans.


Because you've inserted an obtuse lie about what I've stated it requires a response for the readers, and not on your deceitful behalf. Any reader familiar with my posts knows I fully support veterans. No wonder a lot of posters ignore you. 

American vets deserve so much better than they've ever received. No veteran should be homeless, including those with drug addictions. I have great respect for all men and women who have risked their lives in combat and in war, and honor their families who have sacrificed greatly. Many have lost their lives in vain, and that is what needs to stop. No more war mongering by the military industrial complex!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

westwall said:


> Colon is a moron.  He can't add 2+2.


*2 + 2 = Dindu*

Math is RAY CYST!!!  I'm reporting you to Merrick Garland, who will take away your social-media privileges for such hate speech!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NotfooledbyW said:


> I don’t need to do homework. NATO did not attack Russia. Russia attacked a weak nation committing genocide as we speak. That’s all the homework you need to do. As we rebuild Ukraine it will be a NATO nation and I am proud to have them.  We’ll  take all Putin’s anti-war political prisoners to be resettled in Ukraine under NATO protection.


Liar,you keep farting everytime you open your mouth,


----------



## NotfooledbyW

LA RAM FAN said:


> Liar,you keep farting everytime you open your mouth,


When did NATO attack Putin?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Stann said:


> When the threat of invasion began NATO should have had an emergency meeting and admitted them to the organization that would have stopped putin in his tracks. Now he's committing war crimes and no one is willing to risk world war III over the Ukraine, it's a shame. Even arming them is risking putin's wrath. ( He's already threatened nuclear warfare. ) I don't know how much more the civilized world can stand by and watch him commit these atrocities. It makes you wonder who's his next target, is it Poland ? If he attacks a NATO member that would be world war III. This is a problem with tyrants and dictators when they become psychotic and have delusions it's difficult to distinguish from their normal behavior.


*Virtual Virtue-Signaling*

Baghdad Bob tryouts are getting crowded.  Perhaps we can hook these auditions  up with Zellybelly and let him narrow down the competition.  He's had a lot of experience in comedy entertainment, so we should take his word instead of judging the level of Sorosianity ourselves.


----------



## badger2

ClaireH said:


> Because you've inserted an obtuse lie about what I've stated it requires a response for the readers, and not on your deceitful behalf. Any reader familiar with my posts knows I fully support veterans. No wonder a lot of posters ignore you.
> 
> American vets deserve so much better than they've ever received. No veteran should be homeless, including those with drug addictions. I have great respect for all men and women who have risked their lives in combat and in war, and honor their families who have sacrificed greatly. Many have lost their lives in vain, and that is what needs to stop. No more war mongering by the military industrial complex!


The ignore function at USMB is a good way to make oneself a nazi and an ostrich at the same time.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you still getting paid in Rubles?  Did you know that civilians are supposed to live in apartment buildings abd not be targeted


What about this, wouldn't it had been best for Zelensky to have been the true he man he tries to project himself to be in his army camo's, otherwise by saying to the women and children that they are to be the first to get out, and then any grandmother or grandfather wanting to leave with their families therefore will be provided safe Exodus before the fighting started ???????????? 

No instead we get this government under Zelinksky immediately goading his civilian's into taking up arm's against a superior force, and therefore putting them in extreme danger against this super power that has come against them in a bid to remove the Zelinksky government.

Is Zelensky hiding behind civilian bodies and human shields in a gamble that it will tempt the U.S. into a direct shooting war with Russia on his behalf ? I mean his character got the civilian population to boastfully brag about going to war against an overwhelming force that has been goaded into the theater by war that has lasted over 8 year's. We don't know what the hell is going on here, and Biden is the wrong man to lead us here in America through this precarious dangerous all out world war lll situation.


----------



## ClaireH

badger2 said:


> The ignore function at USMB is a good way to make oneself a nazi and an ostrich at the same time.


With selecting these 3 posters I have less circular conversations where deception is used as a rule, not the exception. Those who waste time do their best to deceive readers by twisting other posters' words. I understand your point if I were to ignore a bulk of posters who disagreed with me. I honestly view political disputes as mental exercises, that's just my nature. If I don't enjoy it and know I'm wasting my time (as in a poster misrepresents what I say multiple times) it's just not worth my time.

I learn from many who know more than I do about various topics. I also can learn from those who don't hold my same viewpoints at times and keep informed about what CNN is telling their audience (I don't watch any cable news for factual info).  I will consider further what you've said, but at the moment iggying 3 is not being a Nazi nor an ostrich. Two of the three have nothing of value to share and it appears that's their gig, the other poster possibly does but I've yet to see it. I might uniggy that one at some point, but not today!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> wouldn't it had been best for Zelensky to have been the true he man he tries to project himself to be in his army camo's, otherwise by saying to the women and children that they are to be the first to get out, and then any grandmother or grandfather wanting to leave with their families therefore will be provided safe Exodus before the fighting started



Why are you a fascist collaborator? When a Fascist Thug with a powerful war machine at his disposal wants your territory to fulfill he be given a historic mark on Russian dynasties / you say surrender before the first shots are fired? Appease appease appease and then appease some more until you lose your soul living under Putin’s boot.  Zelenski drew the proper line to fight - no fault lies with him. You are a coward for thinking the way coward’s do.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why are you a fascist collaborator? When a Fascist Thug with a powerful war machine at his disposal wants your territory to fulfill he be given a historic mark on Russian dynasties / you say surrender before the first shots are fired? Appease appease appease and then appease some more until you lose your soul living under Putin’s boot.  Zelenski drew the proper line to fight - no fault lies with him. You are a coward for thinking the way coward’s do.


Get off your damned high horse boy, and reason with yourself sometimes, otherwise no one said anything about Zelensky not fighting or running away by surrender, but only that he give safe passage to the women and children to be escorted out before the battle started. He should have declared this to Putin before the coming invasion began. If Putin was any kind of decent human being, he would have responded in kind by allowing them to leave in safety. This is how true men act in war, otherwise women and children are given safe passage always.

Zelensky should have discouraged the citizen's to fight or to take up arm's against an overwhelming war machine in which had since drug them into the war without regards to their overall safety, and their overall children's safety.

Now we are seeing the ravages of war upon the civilian population as well as upon the military because of the boasting of civilian's taking up arm's knowing that it was signing their death warrants.


----------



## Delldude

bravoactual said:


> I'm sorry am sorry if I offended you.  Way to many people on this forum are enthralled with the Traitor.



Now that is your funniest post ever........


----------



## ClaireH

beagle9 said:


> Get off your damned high horse boy, and reason with yourself sometimes, otherwise no one said anything about Zelensky not fighting or running away by surrender, but only that he give safe passage to the women and children to be escorted out before the battle started. He should have declared this to Putin before the coming invasion began. If Putin was any kind of decent human being, he would have responded in kind by allowing them to leave in safety. This is how true men act in war, otherwise women and children are given safe passage always.
> 
> Zelensky should have discouraged the citizen's to fight or to take up arm's against an overwhelming war machine in which had since drug them into the war without regards to their overall safety, and their overall children's safety.
> 
> Now we are seeing the ravages of war upon the civilian population as well as upon the military because of the boasting of civilian's taking up arm's knowing that it was signing their death warrants.


In full support of your assessment Beagle, footage showed women and children using bottles to make some type of bomb...sorry not proficient in weapon terminology and can't recall. The point is...women and children remained behind to do this while others were leaving. We've learned of many subsequent days of mass exits, I can only hope all of those left too.

Zelenskyy...viewed as a freedom fighter. I will not elaborate further about what "freedom fighters" often are, but with his case his conviction did not consider placing many innocent lives at risk by declaring such a thing "Fight! Fight for your rights to detract Russian invasion!" I might have been caught up it that as well as a civilian, but with a child? No way. May the war end soon.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> otherwise no one said anything about Zelensky not fighting or running away by surrender, but only that he give safe passage to the women and children to be escorted out before the battle started. He should have declared this to Putin before the coming invasion began. If Putin was any kind of decent human being, he would have responded in kind by allowing them to leave in safety. This is how true men act in war, otherwise women and children are given safe passage always.
> 
> Zelensky should have discouraged the citizen's to fight or to take up arm's against an overwhelming war machine in which had since drug them into the war without regards to their overall safety, and their overall children's safety.
> 
> Now we are seeing the ravages of war upon the civilian population as well as upon the military because of the boasting of civilian's taking up arm's knowing that it was signing their death warrants.



Are you nine years old or something. Putin is deliberately killing civilians. He murdered 1000 today in a theater in  Mariupol Who are the women and children shelter in the basement. Before they went in they marked in white the Russian words children on the ground next to the building. Visible on satellite. They may have killed 1000 women and children one bomb today.  do you want to  negotiate with that.

What country is going to take in 20 million refugees while Putin is sitting there waiting holding back his cruise missiles. His army is bogged down so he can’t waste his cruise missiles on military installations. He wants to win by terrorizing civilians. That’s what we’re seeing. That’s what you don’t seem to understand.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you nine years old or something. Putin is deliberately killing civilians. He murdered 1000 today in a theater in  Mariupol Who are the women and children shelter in the basement. Before they went in they marked in white the Russian words children on the ground next to the building. Visible on satellite. They may have killed 1000 women and children one bomb today.  do you want to  negotiate with that.
> 
> What country is going to take in 20 million refugees while Putin is sitting there waiting holding back his cruise missiles. His army is bogged down so he can’t waste his cruise missiles on military installations. He wants to win by terrorizing civilians. That’s what we’re seeing. That’s what you don’t seem to understand.


Why are you posting war mongering diatribes? Are you aware there are negotiations that will be successful if political war-mongering mouthpieces allow it?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> In full support of your assessment Beagle,


What assessment is that?
beagle9 complains that Zelinski did not arrange prior to the bombardment of civilian targets on February 24, safe passage of 30 million Ukrainians to foreign soil.  Some have jobs necessary to keep the Economy going - hospitals schools food processing etc  

beagle9 has not explained where 30 million refugees would go to watch their cities be destroyed if no bombs were being dropped. who would break up families when no war had been declared and Putin said the military buildup was defensive training exercises. No war was looming.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Why are you posting war mongering diatribes?



Is Putin waging a just war or is it the highest crime of political nationalistic genocide In your view?


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> What assessment is that?
> beagle9 complains that Zelinski did not arrange prior to the bombardment of civilian targets on February 24, safe passage of 30 million Ukrainians to foreign soil.  Some have jobs necessary to keep the Economy going - hospitals schools food processing etc
> 
> beagle9 has not explained where 30 million refugees would go to watch their cities be destroyed if no bombs were being dropped. who would break up families when no war had been declared and Putin said the military buildup was defensive training exercises. No war was looming.


First, let's get the spelling of Zelenskyy right...okay, not Zelinski for readers who might not know

Good point about those due to occupation had no choice but to stay. Horrible.
So many refugees a tragedy. Bordering countries stepped it up thankfully but with Poland being accused of racist selection of who could ride the train. I wasn't there so who knows, and even with footage you can't tell if it's authentic. Crazy times with photo layering,


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Are you aware there are negotiations



Are you aware that one side is targeting civilians outside its border while the other side is not?

Are you aware that one side is a democracy and the other side is one strongman rule.

One side took hostages from a hospital and placed them around their artillery sites as hunan shields

One side fires upon humanitarian corridors  to kill civilians trying to escape.,

Do you think both sides are negotiating in good faith?

My view is negotiate - stockpile weapons - get missiles defenses installed -get pilots in fighter jets - destroy Putin’s army / cause political unrest in Russia and negotiate from strength of convictions with 140 nations backing you up and force the Russians to get out and stay out.

I’m not war mongering- I’m defense of democracy mongering.

There is one man, a cowardly subhuman man who can stop the senseless destruction and slaughter in one minute.

He hasn’t stopped - he murders one innocent child he might as well murder them all - that is who you trust to negotiate peace “.

Putin is a warmonger. The only one really. If that rot did not exist there would be peace. NO NEED FOR PEACE BY SUBMISSION.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Good point about those due to occupation had no choice but to stay.



That was not my point at all.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Is Putin waging a just war or is it the highest crime of political nationalistic genocide In your view?


I'm of the opinion that there's more than one side and you don't seem to acknowledge that


NotfooledbyW said:


> one side is a democracy a


there is no democracy at this time maybe in future


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Do you think both sides are negotiating in good faith?


During war especially hard to know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> During war especially hard to know.


It’s not hard at all. It’s the easiest thing to know. My wife was born in Russia,  became a doctor and has been here 22 years. When we woke on Feb 24 we knew. There was no war on Feb 23.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> During war especially hard to know.


ITS NOT A WAR when a nation with 100 times military capability with thousands of bombs and cruise missiles invades a weak nation . It’s called an atrocity.

We have seen nothing like it since Hitler invaded Poland in 1939.

On September 1, 1939, the German army under Adolf Hitler launched an invasion of Poland that triggered the start of World War II (though by 1939 Japan and China were already at war). The battle for Poland only lasted about a month before a Nazi victory. But the invasion plunged the world into a war that would continue for almost six years and claim the lives of tens of millions of people.​


----------



## AZrailwhale

badger2 said:


> NATO's origins lie in the Korean War. That origin should, by most any IQ higher than 80, be called femininazi over-reach.


No they don't.  NATO was well established when Kim Il Sung INVADED the peaceful, agrarian Republic of Korea with the encouragement and direct support of the USSR and the PRC.  NATO was formed in response to the USSR building the Iron Curtain along the borders of the Eastern European countries it CONQUERED in 1944 and 1945.  Stalin's government reneged on all the agreements it made during the war to get support from the WAllies.


----------



## Delldude

The Sage of Main Street said:


> During the Vietnam War, those spoiled and sheltered "anti-war" snobs called us "baby killers."


They're the elders in our government now.


----------



## scruffy

badger2 said:


> The ignore function at USMB is a good way to make oneself a nazi and an ostrich at the same time.


lol

Trying to shame people into associating with people they don't want to associate with?

You must be a liberal.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you nine years old or something. Putin is deliberately killing civilians. He murdered 1000 today in a theater in  Mariupol Who are the women and children shelter in the basement. Before they went in they marked in white the Russian words children on the ground next to the building. Visible on satellite. They may have killed 1000 women and children one bomb today.  do you want to  negotiate with that.
> 
> What country is going to take in 20 million refugees while Putin is sitting there waiting holding back his cruise missiles. His army is bogged down so he can’t waste his cruise missiles on military installations. He wants to win by terrorizing civilians. That’s what we’re seeing. That’s what you don’t seem to understand.


May have been the worst thing they could have done was to write that at the site, because after Zelensky told the citizen's to arm themselves, then they became the enemy as well. So the Russians wouldn't have known if the site was housing military under cover of a shelter or not correct ?? Zelensky is a dummy...


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> ITS NOT A WAR when a nation with 100 times military capability with thousands of bombs and cruise missiles invades a weak nation . It’s called an atrocity.
> 
> We have seen nothing like it since Hitler invaded Poland in 1939.
> ​On September 1, 1939, the German army under Adolf Hitler launched an invasion of Poland that triggered the start of World War II (though by 1939 Japan and China were already at war). The battle for Poland only lasted about a month before a Nazi victory. *But the invasion plunged the world into a war that would continue for almost six years and claim the lives of tens of millions of people.*​


That's what we're trying to avoid, but the war monger's are determined to get it going beyond the border's of Ukraine, and that is unexceptable.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> but the war monger's


There is only one warmonger. It ain’t us.,


----------



## JoeBlow

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Launch an attack then blame the victim. It's like raping someone and then blaming them for provoking you. Are you Muslim?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> May have been the worst thing they could have done was to write that at the site, because after Zelensky told the citizen's to arm themselves, then they became the enemy as well. So the Russians wouldn't have known if the site was housing military under cover of a shelter or not correct ?? Zelensky is a dummy...


Ok Rooskie. It is a war crime to intentionally target.unarmed civilians.  are you a white evangelical Christian by any chance or Russian Orthodox?


----------



## Ringo

ClaireH said:


> Are you aware that according to NATO's bylaws, that any country with disputed territory cannot be a member of NATO? The Crimea region has been under dispute for over 8 years. Are you under the impression that NATO plans to change its bylaw about this requirement solely for Ukraine, when it holds that standard for all other non-member countries?


A gentleman is the master of his word - if he wants, he can give it, and if he wants, he can take it back.(c)


----------



## ClaireH

Ringo said:


> A gentleman is the master of his word - if he wants, he can give it, and if he wants, he can take it back.(c)


Ah yes, the superficial gentleman is worth about as much as a cockroach. When the mouth says one thing to appear sincere, but covert thoughts understand the deception of pretending it’s anything permanent or lasting.

Maybe in the future, if world relations don’t devolve further, humans in charge will be given truth scans, it can be done. Knowing the inner workings of one’s mind via the assistance of AI. What a hot bed that will be, all unscrupulous politicians crying foul and claiming it is an invasion of privacy,  but a tool for learning when a leader is planning to change the terms of the agreement while he or she is signing the agreement. The problem will be with the purity of the AI fact checker that could easily be abused by corrupt programmers. It’ll be one of those situations where the AI fact checkers will also need independent fact checkers, a never ending cycle. It’s too easy to “prove something” that in reality is a falsehood, and doubtful that will change as technology continues to race ahead of ethical considerations.


----------



## Flash




----------



## scruffy

Ringo said:


> A gentleman is the master of his word - if he wants, he can give it, and if he wants, he can take it back.(c)


Shit.

You must be another liberal.

Or Chinese. That's how they think too.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why are you a fascist collaborator? When a Fascist Thug with a powerful war machine at his disposal wants your territory to fulfill he be given a historic mark on Russian dynasties / you say surrender before the first shots are fired? Appease appease appease and then appease some more until you lose your soul living under Putin’s boot.  Zelenski drew the proper line to fight - no fault lies with him. You are a coward for thinking the way coward’s do.


*World-Class Soros Gold*

Striking skit.  The word from Zellybelly is "America's Got Talent!"  Congratulations!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> I'm of the opinion that there's more than one side and you don't seem to acknowledge that


Is it clear to you that the Russian military crossed the border into Ukraine On February 24, 2022 around 5 AM local time? So what is the “side“ that comprehends that the military incursion and aggression plus the start of genocide is justified or necessary?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> there is no democracy at this time maybe in future



What makes you convinced Ukraine is not a democracy?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Ok Rooskie. It is a war crime to intentionally target.unarmed civilians.  are you a white evangelical Christian by any chance or Russian Orthodox?


Answer the question boy ? Ok they identify themselves in hopes to not be attacked, but in war, the site could have been a hide out for military operations hidden under the disguise of a shelter correct ? We know the truth yes, but did military operations conducted out in the fields within a war zone by the Russian military, otherwise know the difference of a true shelter or a possible military site disguised as a shelter ???


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> What makes you convinced Ukraine is not a democracy?


What makes you think that Ukraine's government is a Democratic government that has the same style of governmental ideals or policies that we have ?? I'm asking, because I don't know much about the Ukrainian government.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> the site could have been a hide out for military operations hidden under the disguise of a shelter correct ?



Putin’s army has no legitimate reason to be in Ukraine. They should not be bombing military targets in the first place. The Russians are losing on the battlefield. Putin seeks the subjugation of the Ukrainian people just exactly as he subjugated his on people by staying in power for 22 Years. My wife voted for Putin in 2000. She now wishes she voted for the only alternative - a Communist. Because PUTIN became a fascist and they are worse with a finger on the bomb.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> What makes you think that Ukraine's government is a Democratic government that has the same style of governmental ideals or policies that we have ?? I



It’s easy, in 2012 a Pro Russian won the Presidency by paying Trump adviser MANAFORT millions to polish him up enough to win.  That was Yanakovich.  He was corrupt but he won the election because the pro-Russia regions Crimea and Donbass  had over a million voters who gave Yanakovich the win. That’s Democracy.  In 2014 Yanakovich was ousted and as a result Putin seized Crimea     A vote not by military force. That ended any possibility that a pro-Russian government could prevail in a national election ever again. 

After one election Velenski was elected President and he is Jewish. Putin does not aliow demicracy in Russia and he does not want to see it shaping up in UKRAINE. Democracy is a threat to Putin. Specifically on his border in Ukraine.

MARIUPOL being flattened is 90 percent Russian speaking - They didn’t want Putin in their lives. Now they want him to cease to exist.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Putin’s army has no legitimate reason to be in Ukraine. They should not be bombing military targets in the first place. The Russians are losing on the battlefield. Putin seeks the subjugation of the Ukrainian people just exactly as he subjugated his on people by staying in power for 22 Years. My wife voted for Putin in 2000. She now wishes she voted for the only alternative - a Communist. Because PUTIN became a fascist and they are worse with a finger on the bomb.


Thanks, but not sure if he has a reason or not, because I don't know enough about the fued between the two in order to make a judgement either way. I don't know enough about Putin to condemn him and his government either, so I just look at the two going at it, and wonder greatly about who is right and who is wrong after all the year's of war that's been going on over there.

I pray for everyone involved, and for those losing their lives over lies, territorial conflict, cultural denigration, and class warfare. 

One thing is for sure, and that is that right now we in the United States aren't morally looked at as anyone worthy of sticking our noses into anything after all that has taken place over the last 13+ year's. It's really sad, and now the story break's that the Hunter Biden lap top is real after bold face lie's had worked to deflect our attention into another direction.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s easy, in 2012 a Pro Russian won the Presidency by paying Trump adviser MANAFORT millions to polish him up enough to win.  That was Yanakovich.  He was corrupt but he won the election because the pro-Russia regions Crimea and Donbass  had over a million voters who gave Yanakovich the win. That’s Democracy.  In 2014 Yanakovich was ousted and as a result Putin seized Crimea     A vote not by military force. That ended any possibility that a pro-Russian government could prevail in a national election ever again.
> 
> After one election Velenski was elected President and he is Jewish. Putin does not aliow demicracy in Russia and he does not want to see it shaping up in UKRAINE. Democracy is a threat to Putin. Specifically on his border in Ukraine.
> 
> MARIUPOL being flattened is 99 Percy Russian speaking - They didn’t want Putin in their


Thanks for the history lessons. What led Putin to finally pull the trigger on Ukraine ?? Who paid Manafort to polish the Ukraine president up enough to win ?? Can you prove that happened ?


----------



## badger2

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s easy, in 2012 a Pro Russian won the Presidency by paying Trump adviser MANAFORT millions to polish him up enough to win.  That was Yanakovich.  He was corrupt but he won the election because the pro-Russia regions Crimea and Donbass  had over a million voters who gave Yanakovich the win. That’s Democracy.  In 2014 Yanakovich was ousted and as a result Putin seized Crimea     A vote not by military force. That ended any possibility that a pro-Russian government could prevail in a national election ever again.
> 
> After one election Velenski was elected President and he is Jewish. Putin does not aliow demicracy in Russia and he does not want to see it shaping up in UKRAINE. Democracy is a threat to Putin. Specifically on his border in Ukraine.
> 
> MARIUPOL being flattened is 90 percent Russian speaking - They didn’t want Putin in their lives. Now they want him to cease to exist.


Never again pro-Russian: Ukraine has been an illegitimate state since 2014.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Thanks for the history lessons. What led Putin to finally pull the trigger on Ukraine ?? Who paid Manafort to polish the Ukraine president up enough to win ?? Can you prove that happened ?


Russian media reports that the Tennessee flag has been found in the Donbas. It belonged to one of the three killed. Mercenaries (naemnikov) sent to Ukraine to kill also figure into the politics. That is why the rocket strike at Yavorovo training site.


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> Russian media reports that the Tennessee flag has been found in the Donbas. It belonged to one of the three killed. Mercenaries (naemnikov) sent to Ukraine to kill also figure into the politics. That is why the rocket strike at Yavorovo training site.


Interesting how so much has gone on, and how all of a sudden we are supposed to be taught in an instant what is going on in Ukraine, and then we are just expected to take a side whether it is understood by us or not.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> Thanks for the history lessons. What led Putin to finally pull the trigger on Ukraine ??


When Trump lost - his hopes that Trump would continue pro-Putin isolationist sentiment in the US would continue were denied. With Biden NATO was being strengthened therefore  Putin was running out of time and hus means to have influence over Ukraine’s move west.  

He acted on February 24 precisely because he was deluded into believing to half h the population in Ukraine would greet hus tanjs with flowers
, Zelenski would run scared, and NATO and western democracies were at their weakest so they would bitch and moan but  do nothing.

That, and my wife who was a practicing psychotherapist when she left Russia 22 years ago asked on February 24 “is he insane”  he is - all terrorists are insane to a degree.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> What makes you convinced Ukraine is not a democracy?


Because I’ve been researching, and anyone who has a basic understanding about Ukraine is fully aware that it has never been a democracy in its entire history.

The last 10 centuries have been
 harsh for Ukrainians, with various empires conquering and dividing Ukraine by force.

I am for the people of Ukraine and the Russian people under Putin‘s control who cannot leave Russia. I do not back either Putin nor Zelenskyy due to various factors.

Trusting any media source during war time is as smart as jumping off a cliff and expecting a soft landing.

There is major profiteering in wars among corrupt politicians , corporations, and war mongering investors. Many are hoping the conflict will extend in order to achieve their economic gains.

You have to know there are pro-Russian citizens of Crimea and the Donbass region. Parts of Donbas are controlled by separatist groups as a result of the Russo-Ukrainian War, the Donetsk People's Republic and the Luhansk People's Republic. Reportedly, the two heads of the Donbass region asked for Putin‘s help to break away from Ukraine. I cannot confirm this personally of course although numerous sources reported it prior to 3rd week of February.

What is your take about what happened during the 2013/2014 Ukrainian conflict? Who do you think slaughtered those protesters and got away with it? Suspiciously, soon after the deaths of the protestors, a new Ukraine law was declared that no one involved in the protests would be able to be looked at, and no personal information was going to be examined so the murderers got off free.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

badger2 said:


> Never again pro-Russian: Ukraine has been an illegitimate state since 2014.


Why. Is Zelenski leading a nation of PRO-Russia Ukrainians in a fight to the death against Russian soldiers?  did he drug or hypnotize 40 million people to hate Putin?


----------



## mamooth

ClaireH said:


> No wonder a lot of posters ignore you.


Announcing "I have you on ignore" is taken by almost everyone here as an admission of complete abject defeat.

I expect you to go that way soon.

Now, tell us more about how those 6000 US volunteer vets in Ukraine are "warmongers". I mean, no government forced them to go. They volunteered. By your standards, that makes them evil warmongers, right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Reportedly, the two heads of the Donbass region asked for Putin‘s help to break away from Ukraine.



Why did Putin reduce Mariupol to rubble and start murdering its people with cruise  missiles?  Mariupol is not in Dunbass - They don’t want to break away?


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> When Trump lost - his hopes that Trump would continue pro-Putin isolationist sentiment in the US would continue were denied. With Biden NATO was being strengthened therefore  Putin was running out of time and hus means to have influence over Ukraine’s move west.
> 
> He acted on February 24 precisely because he was deluded into believing to half h the population in Ukraine would greet hus tanjs with flowers
> , Zelenski would run scared, and NATO and western democracies were at their weakest so they would bitch and moan but  do nothing.
> 
> That, and my wife who was a practicing psychotherapist when she left Russia 22 years ago asked on February 24 “is he insane”  he is - all terrorists are insane to a degree.


The only way for your post to work is if what you write about Trump and PUTIN is true, but the Russian Hoax we know now was a lie, and therefore Trump wasn't Putin's biatch after all.

Now what we're finding out about Biden, Hunter and the fanatical climate crew, does make me wonder if actually that played a bigger role in the situation today, than anything in the past 4 great year's of Trump working to be the best President that the nation has ever known in modern times.

Sure the pandemic hit, and the reaction to it sent the nation into a tail spin, and then Biden came along to burn it all the way to the ground. American's can't take much more of the bull crap, so come November we shall see a positive change if we aren't nuked by then.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why did Putin reduce Mariupol to rubble and start murdering its people with cruise  missiles?  Mariupol is not in Dunbass - They don’t want to break away?


Historians will figure out the various individuals responsible. I am not buying into any media take due to the divisional complications within and outside of Ukraine as I have stated.

By the way, are you planning to answer my question about your opinion on who killed the protesters in  Kiev’s Maidon 2014 massacre? It has never been resolved and the guilty were free of charges due to Ukrainian suddenly enacting a law declaring no person could be violated in privacy rights and the protesters and the murderers would not be scrutinized.


----------



## badger2

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why. Is Zelenski leading a nation of PRO-Russia Ukrainians in a fight to the death against Russian soldiers?  did he drug or hypnotize 40 million people to hate Putin?


It's not a popularity contest. Maidan protesters were shooting other Maidan protesters, most likely linked to the CIA.


----------



## linux07




----------



## badger2

ClaireH said:


> Historians will figure out the various individuals responsible. I am not buying into any media take due to the divisional complications within and outside of Ukraine as I have stated.
> 
> By the way, are you planning to answer my question about your opinion on who killed the protesters in  Kiev’s Maidon 2014 massacre? It has never been resolved and the guilty were free of charges due to Ukrainian suddenly enacting a law declaring no person could be violated in privacy rights and the protesters and the murderers would not be scrutinized.


Mariupol is part of the land bridge politics linking Crimea.


----------



## ClaireH

badger2 said:


> It's not a popularity contest. Maidan protesters were shooting other Maidan protesters, most likely linked to the CIA.


Video footage reveals how 2 “protestors” frantically waved on the other protesters luring them to the exact area where there was a sniper in place on rooftop and ready to fire. It was a set up without question. The fact that the Ukrainian government at that time decided to enact a law that said all protesters and anyone involved in Maidon would not be held accountable for any actions,  and that it would be a violation of privacy rights to examine any individual for any crimes basically. Convenient coverup directly connected with the Ukrainian government in 2013/14.


----------



## badger2

ClaireH said:


> Because I’ve been researching, and anyone who has a basic understanding about Ukraine is fully aware that it has never been a democracy in its entire history.
> 
> The last 10 centuries have been
> harsh for Ukrainians, with various empires conquering and dividing Ukraine by force.
> 
> I am for the people of Ukraine and the Russian people under Putin‘s control who cannot leave Russia. I do not back either Putin nor Zelenskyy due to various factors.
> 
> Trusting any media source during war time is as smart as jumping off a cliff and expecting a soft landing.
> 
> There is major profiteering in wars among corrupt politicians , corporations, and war mongering investors. Many are hoping the conflict will extend in order to achieve their economic gains.
> 
> You have to know there are pro-Russian citizens of Crimea and the Donbass region. Parts of Donbas are controlled by separatist groups as a result of the Russo-Ukrainian War, the Donetsk People's Republic and the Luhansk People's Republic. Reportedly, the two heads of the Donbass region asked for Putin‘s help to break away from Ukraine. I cannot confirm this personally of course although numerous sources reported it prior to 3rd week of February.
> 
> What is your take about what happened during the 2013/2014 Ukrainian conflict? Who do you think slaughtered those protesters and got away with it? Suspiciously, soon after the deaths of the protestors, a new Ukraine law was declared that no one involved in the protests would be able to be looked at, and no personal information was going to be examined so the murderers got off free.


Yes, they've been doing a 1776 imitation for the last 8 years.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Interesting how so much has gone on, and how all of a sudden we are supposed to be taught in an instant what is going on in Ukraine, and then we are just expected to take a side whether it is understood by us or not.


Some might say that the Tennessee flag was on the wrong side of the conflict.


----------



## westwall

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s easy, in 2012 a Pro Russian won the Presidency by paying Trump adviser MANAFORT millions to polish him up enough to win.  That was Yanakovich.  He was corrupt but he won the election because the pro-Russia regions Crimea and Donbass  had over a million voters who gave Yanakovich the win. That’s Democracy.  In 2014 Yanakovich was ousted and as a result Putin seized Crimea     A vote not by military force. That ended any possibility that a pro-Russian government could prevail in a national election ever again.
> 
> After one election Velenski was elected President and he is Jewish. Putin does not aliow demicracy in Russia and he does not want to see it shaping up in UKRAINE. Democracy is a threat to Putin. Specifically on his border in Ukraine.
> 
> MARIUPOL being flattened is 90 percent Russian speaking - They didn’t want Putin in their lives. Now they want him to cease to exist.





Umm, manafort was working for OBUMMER, 

Moron


----------



## NotfooledbyW

westwall said:


> Umm, manafort was working for OBUMMER,



You are a liar.  Manafort illegally lobbied the White House for Yanakovich after Yanakovich jailed former Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko..Obama rejected Yanakovich and supported getting Yulia Tymoshenko out of jail. 

The lobbying effort that caught prosecutors’ attention tried to persuade the U.S. government to support Yanukovych, who was at the time under international fire for jailing a rival, former Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko.​








						Manafort’s pro-Ukraine lobbying campaign reached Obama, Biden
					

Prosecutors say Manafort failed to disclose a host of meetings, including the one involving Obama and Biden.




					www.politico.com
				


​U.S. lawmakers had condemned Yanukovych’s actions, and he would later flee Ukraine for Russia after his government’s security forces beat protesters in 2013​


----------



## ClaireH

The following link has an exceptionally loaded and informative interview with Oliver Stone regarding Putin, NATO, nationalism from all sides and not referring to only 2 sides here. Stone interviewed Putin 12 times over two years while making _The_ _Putin Diaries_ (haven’t viewed that yet but will soon) and well worth a read.


“The crisis over Ukraine grows simultaneously more dangerous and more absurd,” Katrina vanden Heuvel recently wrote in The Nation. Rather than help de-escalate the growing conflict between Ukraine and Russia over the Donbas region, it seems like the Biden administration and U.S. corporate media have been beating the war drums. The result of any war, needless to say, would be catastrophic for all involved and would have pernicious repercussions the world over. “









						Oliver Stone: American Exceptionalism Is on Deadly Display in Ukraine
					

Dek: Oliver Stone, creator of the Showtime documentary series “The Putin Diaries,” speaks to Robert Scheer about the escalating crisis in Ukraine on this week's "Scheer Intelligence."




					scheerpost.com


----------



## MisterBeale

ClaireH said:


> The following link has an exceptionally loaded and informative interview with Oliver Stone regarding Putin, NATO, nationalism from all sides and not referring to only 2 sides here. Stone interviewed Putin 12 times over two years while making _The_ _Putin Diaries_ (haven’t viewed that yet but will soon) and well worth a read.
> 
> 
> “The crisis over Ukraine grows simultaneously more dangerous and more absurd,” Katrina vanden Heuvel recently wrote in The Nation. Rather than help de-escalate the growing conflict between Ukraine and Russia over the Donbas region, it seems like the Biden administration and U.S. corporate media have been beating the war drums. The result of any war, needless to say, would be catastrophic for all involved and would have pernicious repercussions the world over. “
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Stone: American Exceptionalism Is on Deadly Display in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Dek: Oliver Stone, creator of the Showtime documentary series “The Putin Diaries,” speaks to Robert Scheer about the escalating crisis in Ukraine on this week's "Scheer Intelligence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scheerpost.com


This is interesting, and it is a POV of many Russian defenders.

I have no doubt that Russia was, "pushed," into this, to a degree.  But I note in this interview, that even Stone does not think that Putin will launch a full blown invasion.   The date of this interview is February 11, 2022, a full fourteen days before the complete assault on Ukraine.  An argument can be made that it was the plan of the western alliance to draw him into the Donbas, much like Afghanistan, and then bleed Russia from there, and Putin decided to cut the head off the snake, which from everything I read, even the pundits on RT and Al Jeezera did not see coming.

. . . so, not surprised that Oliver Stone got that wrong as well.  Even the US intelligence was caught flat footed on that. But. . . it sure is a propaganda coup for the west.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> The following link has an exceptionally loaded and informative interview with Oliver Stone regarding Putin, NATO, nationalism from all sides and not referring to only 2 sides here. Stone interviewed Putin 12 times over two years while making



Do you read what you post? This from your link:


And this is—it’s not working, and what Putin is saying in general is: lay off; back away. You cannot run war exercises all the time on our borders; you cannot talk this language of calling us the aggressor. And that’s what’s very interesting to me, is the United States media always say—every day I see it in the newspaper or this or that—the Russian invasion, the coming Russian invasion of Ukraine.​​*Now, this is outrageous, because first of all, they have no proof that Russia intends to invade Ukraine;* I doubt that they would. I think Russia is concerned only with the Donbass region.​​Your mentor was played by blame America Putin.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> The following link has an exceptionally loaded and informative interview with Oliver Stone regarding Putin, NATO, nationalism



Why can’t you bring yourself to utter these five words unconditionally?

Russia was wrong to invade.”

Russia was wrong to invade.”

Russia was wrong to invade.”

Russia was wrong to invade.”




You should have found a quote from Stone after Putin began a war of aggression and genocide against the peaceful people of Ukraine. Here is Stone now; 

“Although the United States has many wars of aggression on its conscience, it doesn’t justify Mr. Putin’s aggression in Ukraine. A dozen wrongs don’t make a right. *Russia was wrong to invade.”*​​​


----------



## NotfooledbyW

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why did Putin reduce Mariupol to rubble and start murdering its people with cruise missiles?





ClaireH said:


> Historians will figure out the various individuals responsible.



The question is; “Why did Putin reduce Mariupol to rubble and start murdering its people with cruise missiles?”

There is no question as to who is responsible for reducing Mariupol to rubble. Do you know if any valid reason why Putin is doing it?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> well worth a read.



This man is unhinged.


----------



## westwall

NotfooledbyW said:


> You are a liar.  Manafort illegally lobbied the White House for Yanakovich after Yanakovich jailed former Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko..Obama rejected Yanakovich and supported getting Yulia Tymoshenko out of jail.
> 
> The lobbying effort that caught prosecutors’ attention tried to persuade the U.S. government to support Yanukovych, who was at the time under international fire for jailing a rival, former Prime Minister Yulia Tymoshenko.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manafort’s pro-Ukraine lobbying campaign reached Obama, Biden
> 
> 
> Prosecutors say Manafort failed to disclose a host of meetings, including the one involving Obama and Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​U.S. lawmakers had condemned Yanukovych’s actions, and he would later flee Ukraine for Russia after his government’s security forces beat protesters in 2013​




Manafort and the shrilarys campaign manager, podesta,  were PARTNERS you lying sack of poo.


----------



## JLW

westwall said:


> Manafort and the shrilarys campaign manager, podesta,  were PARTNERS you lying sack of poo





westwall said:


> Manafort and the shrilarys campaign manager, podesta,  were PARTNERS you lying sack of poo.


Don‘t you ever tire of being a Putin weasel And Russian useful idiot?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> I am for the people of Ukraine






ClaireH said:


> I do not back






ClaireH said:


> Zelenskyy



If you do not back Zelenski you do not back the people of Ukraine.

IF you continue to back Trump you do not support the people of Ukraine.

If you do not back the stiff resistance to Putin and the strengthening of NATO and all our anti-Putin allies coming to the swift military and humanitarian aid under the leadership of Biden and Zelenski you do not support the people of Ukraine.

You support the people of Ukraine peoples subjugation to Putin and his army and his bombs and his ignorant mass of brainwashed Russian people and their police.

You do not support the brave people of Ukraine and the brave people of Russia who risk their lives and livelihood and freedom to oppose what Putin is doing to terrorize the peaceful people of Ukraine.

Your support for the people of Ukraine is a fraud. You are weak minded because you support Trump’s lie that he won the 2020 election which would have  pleased Putin so very much if he had because American support for Zelinski and the people of Ukraine and NATO would have been weaker if at all. I think the Russian flag would be flying over Kiev by now and ultimately that is what you support
For your love of Trump.


----------



## westwall

JLW said:


> Don‘t you ever tire of being a Putin weasel And Russian useful idiot?





You first.  What I posted is factual history.   You are the fascist scum trying to hide it.


----------



## JLW

westwall said:


> You first.  What I posted is factual history.   You are the fascist scum trying to hide it.


LOL..The only fascist scum are those that support fascist and Nazi regimes like you obviously do.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

westwall said:


> Manafort and the shrilarys campaign manager, podesta, were PARTNERS you lying sack of poo.


You lied, Manafort never worked for Obama. Why did you lie and say he did.

Read it and weep liar. Tony Podesta is John’s brother.


> The Manafort Indictment – Podesta Connections & A Message to Influence Peddlers​


October 30, 2017 by Jeff Carlson, CFA

Paul Manafort and his long-time protege Richard Gates were both indicted today.
Manafort’s indictment comes as no surprise given the July pre-dawn FBI raidon his home.
Manafort and Gates were indicted by a federal grand jury on 12 counts: conspiracy against the United States, conspiracy to launder money, unregistered agent of a foreign principal, false and misleading FARA statements, lying to investigators and seven counts of failure to file reports of foreign bank and financial accounts.
The indictment asserts that Manafort and Gates served as unregistered agents of the Government of Ukraine, the Party of Regions (a Ukrainian Political Party) and Victor Yanukovych (President of the Party of Regions).
Manafort and Gates are alleged to have funneled approximately $75 million through offshore accounts and laundered more than $18 million through multiple corporations, partnerships and bank accounts.
The time-frame of “unregistered agent” activities is alleged to have been “between at least 2006 and 2015”. Money laundering activities are alleged to have occurred “from approximately 2006 through at least 2016”.
The indictment contained no links to President Trump or any Trump Campaign-related charges.
The full Indictment can be found here.
The first (lead) charge is conspiracy (1) to defraud the United States and (2) to fail to file reports of foreign bank accounts, to act as an unregistered agent of a foreign principal, and to make false statements to the government.
The second charge is a conspiracy to launder money.
The third set of charges (Counts Three through Six) accuses Manafort with failing to file mandatory reports of foreign bank accounts.
The fourth set of charges (Counts Seven through Nine) accuses Gates with failing to file mandatory reports of foreign bank accounts.
The fifth charge (Count Ten) accuses Manafort and Gates of failing to file a statement of registration as a foreign agent.
The sixth charge (Count Eleven) accuses Manafort and Gates of making false statements about foreign agent registration.
The seventh charge (Count Twelve) accuses Manafort and Gates of lying to government investigators.
The FARA charges are what make this indictment especially interesting.
FARA, or Foreign Agents Registration Actwas enacted for the purpose of ensuring that “the U.S. Government and the people of the United States are informed of the source of information (propaganda) and the identity of persons attempting to influence U.S. public opinion, policy, and laws”.
FARA is a disclosure statute that requires persons acting as agents of foreign principals in a political or quasi-political capacity to make periodic public disclosure of their relationship with the foreign principal, as well as activities, receipts and disbursements in support of those activities. Disclosure of the required information facilitates evaluation by the government and the American people of the statements and activities of such persons in light of their function as foreign agents.
The AP reported in 2016 that Manafort “helped a pro-Russian governing party in Ukraine secretly route at least $2.2 million in payments to two prominent Washington lobbying firms in 2012, and did so in a way that effectively obscured the foreign political party’s efforts to influence U.S. policy”.
The two lobbying firms were the Podesta Group and Mercury LLC.
From the AP article:
During the period when Gates and Manafort were consultants to the Ukraine president’s political party, Gates was also helping steer the advocacy work done by a pro-Yanukovych nonprofit [European Centre for a Modern Ukraine] that hired a pair of Washington lobbying firms, Podesta Group Inc. and Mercury LLC.
The founder and chairman of the Podesta Group, Tony Podesta, is the brother of longtime Democratic strategist John Podesta, who now is campaign chairman for Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.
The head of Mercury, Vin Weber, is an influential Republican, former congressman and former special policy adviser to Mitt Romney.
The European nonprofit paid the Podesta Group $1.13 million between June 2012 and April 2014 to lobby Congress, the White House National Security Council, the State Department and other federal agencies, according to U.S. lobbying records.
The nonprofit also paid $1.07 million over roughly the same period to Mercury to lobby Congress. Among other issues, Mercury opposed congressional efforts to pressure Ukraine to release one of Yanukovych’s political rivals from prison.
The Manafort/Gates indictment does not directly name either the Podesta Group or Mercury LLC. Instead, it refers to Company A and Company B.
From the Manafort Indictment:
As part of the scheme, in February 2012, Manafort and Gates solicited two Washington D.C. firms (Company A and Company B) to lobby in the United States on behalf of Yanukovych, the Party of Regions, and the Government of Ukraine.
At the direction of Manafort and Gates, Company A and Company B engaged in extensive lobbying. Among other things, they lobbied multiple Members of Congress and their staffs about Ukraine sanctions, the validity of Ukraine elections, and the propriety of Yanukovych’s imprisoning his presidential rival, Yulia Tymonshenko.
To minimize public disclosure of their lobbying campaign, Manafort and Gates arranged for the Centre [European Centre for a Modern Ukraine] to be the nominal client of Company A and Company B, even though in fact the Centre was under the ultimate direction of the Government of Ukraine, Yanukovych and the Party of Regions.
Company A and Company B were paid for their services not by their nominal client, the Centre, but solely through off-shore accounts associated with the Manafort-Gates entities.
Company A and Company B are the Podesta Group and Mercury LLC.
As reported by the Washington Examiner, both Mercury and the Podesta Group have maintained they were unaware the European Centre for a Modern Ukraine was controlled by the Ukrainian government. Both firms claimed this was why they had not registered FARA disclosures from the start.
Democratic lobbyist Tony Podesta and the Podesta Group, his powerful Washington firm, are now caught up in a federal criminal investigation by special counsel Robert Mueller. They may have violated the Foreign Agents Registration Act by failing to properly disclose work completed on behalf of a pro-Vladimir Putin Ukrainian think tank to the Justice Department


----------



## westwall

JLW said:


> LOL..The only fascist scum are those that support fascist and Nazi regimes like you obviously do.





Says the moron who bleats about vaccine MANDATES.  Guess who had vaccine passports in the past.

Yup the Nazis. 

Hello nazi scum.

You people are so fucking stupid, and ignorant of history it is laughable.

Go away pissant.


----------



## JLW

NotfooledbyW said:


> You lied, Manafort never worked for Obama. Why did you lie and say he did.


That is Westwall’s  MO:  lie and to continue to lie.


----------



## JLW

westwall said:


> Says the moron who bleats about vaccine MANDATES.  Guess who had vaccine passports in the past.
> 
> Yup the Nazis.
> 
> Hello nazi scum.
> 
> You people are so fucking stupid, and ignorant of history it is laughable.
> 
> Go away pissant.


Poor pathetic moron who equates vaccine mandates or mask mandates with the murder and killing of civilians.  How Pathetic you are.


----------



## westwall

JLW said:


> Poor pathetic moron who equated vaccine mandates with the murder and killing of civilians. What a pathetic POS you are.





What an ignorant twerp, you are.  You accuse everyone else of what you actually are.

And then have to create a sock account because you have been humiliated so many times you have to slink back under a different name.

Twerp.


----------



## JLW

westwall said:


> What an ignorant twerp, you are.  You accuse everyone else of what you actually are.
> 
> And then have to create a sock account because you have been humiliated so many times you have to slink back under a different name.
> 
> Twerp.


You couldn’t win an argument if your life depended on it. All you do is cast lies and call them truth. Always the good little Goebbels.


----------



## westwall

JLW said:


> You couldn’t win an argument if your life depended on it. All you do is cast lies and call them truth. Always the good little Goebbels.




Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> This is interesting, and it is a POV of many Russian defenders.
> 
> I have no doubt that Russia was, "pushed," into this, to a degree.  But I note in this interview, that even Stone does not think that Putin will launch a full blown invasion.   The date of this interview is February 11, 2022, a full fourteen days before the complete assault on Ukraine.  An argument can be made that it was the plan of the western alliance to draw him into the Donbas, much like Afghanistan, and then bleed Russia from there, and Putin decided to cut the head off the snake, which from everything I read, even the pundits on RT and Al Jeezera did not see coming.
> 
> . . . so, not surprised that Oliver Stone got that wrong as well.  Even the US intelligence was caught flat footed on that. But. . . it sure is a propaganda coup for the west.


It’s quite common for our politicians, media pundits, and intelligence agencies get things wrong. In fact, all them can’t be trusted to ever tell the truth. Yet many Americans still believe them.

Most recently they all lied about bio-labs in Ukraine. Then the neocon nutjub who helped make this war possible with her 2014 coup, spilled the truth.

Now our government is flooding Ukraine with military hardware. What could go wrong? 

With Russia winning the war, I’d expect a nice CIA false flag event they are infamous for. Maybe a sweet chemical weapons attack that kills a bunch of Ukrainian women and children, which they will blame on Russia and many dumb Americans will buy it.


----------



## Ringo

Do you agree that the motive behind Washington’s sanctions on Russia is to bring the country to its knees...?
*Paul Craig Roberts–* Possibly. Washington is sufficiently stupid to think this.









						'Is Russia's Central Bank Chief a 'Hostile Foreign Agent' Deliberately Sabotaging the Russian Economy?'
					

Interview with economist Paul Craig Roberts




					www.unz.com


----------



## BS Filter

Expanding Liberty and freedom always comes with a price.  Putin is the evil one, not the USA.


----------



## bravoactual

*Seven Thousand* (*7,000*) Russian Forces Killed In Ukraine.  More  than U.S. Forces Killed In Afghanistan and Iraq Combined.  More Than United States Marines Killed in 36-Days of Fighting To Secure Iwo Jima.









						More Russian soldiers killed in Ukraine than U.S. troops in over 20 years
					

More than 7,000 Russian troops have been killed fighting in Ukraine in 21 days of war, according to U.S. intelligence estimates.




					www.newsweek.com
				




More than *7,000* Russian soldiers have died since the beginning of the Russian invasion of Ukraine on February 24, according to U.S. intelligence estimates cited by several news outlets.

Top officers among the Russian troops, including four generals, have allegedly been killed by the Ukrainian armed forces. U.S. officials estimate that *20* generals were initially sent on the ground in Ukraine.

Only the death of one general, Major General Andrei Sukhovetsky, commanding general of the Russian 7th Airborne Division and deputy commander of the 41st Army, was confirmed by Vladimir Putin in a televised speech on March 3.

For many among the Russian ranks, whose numbers totaled *150,000* troops at the beginning of the war, these losses have likely come as a shock.

The United States lost *2,455* Military Personnel combined in Afghanistan and Iraq.

Pooty has killed more Russian Soldiers and Airmen in just 3-Weeks of fighting than U.S. killed in 36-Days of fighting in WWII and in over 20-Years of fighting in Afghanistan and Iraq.

Pooty has lost 1/4 of his Generals serving in Ukraine.

Russian Tanks cannot operate in the open spaces of Ukraine because the ground is to soft, leaving those tanks sitting ducks for Ukrainian Forces used Anti-Tank Missiles.

Pooty is shelling hospitals and shelters.  A theater in Ukraine has "*Children*" spelled out on the ground to prevent Russians dropping shells on it, it was attacked anyway.

Pooty is reported ginning up a false flag operation in order to use Chemical Weapons. 

*FUCK POOTY.

FUCK HIS KILLING INNOCENT CIVILIANS.

FUCK THE CONS PUSHING POOTY PROPAGANDA.*


----------



## Ringo

BS Filter said:


> Expanding Liberty and freedom always comes with a price.  Putin is the evil one, not the USA.


Because unlike Russia, which uses evil bombs to protect its interests on its borders, the United States uses bombs of goodness and democracy on the other side of the globe. Bombs of goodness and democracy do not kill, and if they kill and maim, it does not hurt. I'm with you on this issue.


----------



## BS Filter

Ringo said:


> Because unlike Russia, which uses evil bombs to protect its interests on its borders, the United States uses bombs of goodness and democracy on the other side of the globe. Bombs of goodness and democracy do not kill, and if they kill and maim, it does not hurt. I'm with you on this issue.


I get the sarcasm.  It is really that simple.  USA good.  Russia bad.


----------



## Ringo

bravoactual said:


> *Seven Thousand* (*7,000*) Russian Forces Killed In Ukraine.  More  than U.S. Forces Killed In Afghanistan and Iraq Combined.  More Than United States Marines Killed in 36-Days of Fighting To Secure Iwo Jima.


I help you with visual material for you propaganda


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> By the way, are you planning to answer my question about your opinion on who killed the protesters in Kiev’s Maidon 2014 massacre?


Why does it matter? I don’t believe it was Zelenski. Do you believe it was the former comedian who has become the Ukrainians people’s George Washington in a battle to the death against a Russian sociopath with nuclear weapons? There is only one military committing genocide outside of their borders in Europe at this very moment. I don’t know what the euro maiden protest have to do with your own decision about who is wrong and who’s right when civiliansAre being bombed into oblivion. You have a moral decision to make. Why can’t you make it?


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> who has become the Ukrainians people’s George Washington in a battle to the death against a Russian sociopath with nuclear weapons


Shallow thinking. Zelensky is a Superman fighting against the dr. Evil, it sounds much more sublime.


----------



## beagle9

This is one of the biggest wars since world war two..


bravoactual said:


> *Seven Thousand* (*7,000*) Russian Forces Killed In Ukraine.  More  than U.S. Forces Killed In Afghanistan and Iraq Combined.  More Than United States Marines Killed in 36-Days of Fighting To Secure Iwo Jima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Russian soldiers killed in Ukraine than U.S. troops in over 20 years
> 
> 
> More than 7,000 Russian troops have been killed fighting in Ukraine in 21 days of war, according to U.S. intelligence estimates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than *7,000* Russian soldiers have died since the beginning of the Russian invasion of Ukraine on February 24, according to U.S. intelligence estimates cited by several news outlets.
> 
> Top officers among the Russian troops, including four generals, have allegedly been killed by the Ukrainian armed forces. U.S. officials estimate that *20* generals were initially sent on the ground in Ukraine.
> 
> Only the death of one general, Major General Andrei Sukhovetsky, commanding general of the Russian 7th Airborne Division and deputy commander of the 41st Army, was confirmed by Vladimir Putin in a televised speech on March 3.
> 
> For many among the Russian ranks, whose numbers totaled *150,000* troops at the beginning of the war, these losses have likely come as a shock.
> 
> The United States lost *2,455* Military Personnel combined in Afghanistan and Iraq.
> 
> Pooty has killed more Russian Soldiers and Airmen in just 3-Weeks of fighting than U.S. killed in 36-Days of fighting in WWII and in over 20-Years of fighting in Afghanistan and Iraq.
> 
> Pooty has lost 1/4 of his Generals serving in Ukraine.
> 
> Russian Tanks cannot operate in the open spaces of Ukraine because the ground is to soft, leaving those tanks sitting ducks for Ukrainian Forces used Anti-Tank Missiles.
> 
> Pooty is shelling hospitals and shelters.  A theater in Ukraine has "*Children*" spelled out on the ground to prevent Russians dropping shells on it, it was attacked anyway.
> 
> Pooty is reported ginning up a false flag operation in order to use Chemical Weapons.
> 
> *FUCK POOTY.
> 
> FUCK HIS KILLING INNOCENT CIVILIANS.
> 
> FUCK THE CONS PUSHING POOTY PROPAGANDA.*


This war is bigger than any war since world war two... Of course the casualties are going to be much greater, but everyone see's the numbers game that y'all play on these things. Now go back to your handler's, and re-group.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Zelensky is a Superman



trying to tie the mass murder and destructive behavior to a reality that Trump morons can relate to.  Superman is a fictional comic book character. Putin is a sociopath and there is nothing comical about his genocide.


----------



## bravoactual

The number of Russian Military dead in just 3-Weeks of Fighting In Ukraine  is more than 36-Days of  Fighting WWII.  The number of Russian Military dead in just 3-Weeks of Fighting in Ukraine greater the total U.S. Killed in both Afghanistan and Iraq.

Kyiv was, according U.S. and N.A.T.O. Intelligence was suppose to fall in 24 to 48-Hours after the Russian Invasion.

Three Weeks later, Kyiv stands.  Ukrainian Resistance is fighting the mighy Russian Army to a stand still.

The Russian Economy is collasping.  The Ruble is worth* $0.11* in U.S. Money.









						How much is the Russian currency worth against the dollar? Has it dropped since the beginning of the invasion?
					

Sanctions imposed by the United States, the European Union, and countries around the world have decimated the Russian economy. What is the Ruble worth?




					en.as.com
				




OVer *600*-Russian Forces have surrenered.

Fuck Wad Pooty did not expect this level of resistance.  

*FUCK POOTY.

FUCK RUSSIAN FORCES MURDERING INOCENT MEN, WOMEN AND CHILDREN (NOT TO MENTION ALL "UNBORN" THAT YOU CONS LOVE RANT ABOUT).

FUCK RUSSIA.

I STAND WITH THE PROUD, DETERMINED AND UNDEFEATED PEOPLE OF UKRAIN.

FUCK ALL CONS WHO PUSH POOTY PROPAGANDA.

ANY MOTHER FUCKING ASSHOLE CONS WHO SIDE WITH RUSSIA AND PUSH POOTY PROPAGANA ARE MOTHER FUCKING TRAITORS TO OUR COUNTRY.*


----------



## badger2

When going back in time to learn more about Maidan and Ukraine, what's immediately found is Western media's pre-accomplished diseased state. For example, Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty has become a debauched joke, something like the current U.S.  president. It's schizophrenia is glaring, let alone its imitation of Western intelligence's ahistoricism. A look at the joke, RFE RL:

First, was a search 'Ukraine August 2013'








						Bulgaria Expels 10 Russian Diplomats, Baltics Follow Suit With Another 10 Expulsions
					

Bulgaria is expelling 10 Russian diplomats saying they were carrying out activities deemed incompatible with their diplomatic status, a move followed up quickly by the Baltic nations of Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania.




					www.rferl.org
				



' 2013 Mon August 26 A Russian Military Delegation Takes Part in the U.S.-Canadian-Russian Air Defense Exercise, Vigilant Eagle 2013 Over the Bering Sea (to Aug 30).'

Clicking on the link shows that it is cookies booby-trapped and (locked [italics]), even before the reader-scapegoat makes a decision. Fascist anal retention par excellence, next we find absolutely nothing available from the next entry:

Russia/Ukraine: Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev and Ukrainian Prime Minister Mykola Azarov Meet in Moscow
('server cannot be found')


----------



## bravoactual

NotfooledbyW said:


> trying to tie the mass murder and destructive behavior to a reality that Trump morons can relate to.  Superman is a fictional comic book character. Putin is a sociopath and there is nothing comical about his genocide.



Zelensky is NOT Superman.  He is just one helluva a good leader.  

Pooty is thug and a tyrant.


----------



## badger2

The RFE RL URL of note is this one:








						The Week Ahead: August 26 - September 1
					

The Week Ahead is a detailed listing of key events of the coming week affecting RFE/RL's broadcast region.




					www.rferl.org


----------



## badger2

bravoactual said:


> Zelensky is NOT Superman.  He is just one helluva a good leader.
> 
> Pooty is thug and a tyrant.


No, cocaine addict.








						Нарколог оценил мимику Зеленского
					

Видео




					ura.news


----------



## Ringo

bravoactual said:


> The number of Russian Military dead in just 3-Weeks of Fighting In Ukraine  is more than 36-Days of  Fighting WWII.
> 
> Kyiv was, according U.S. and N.A.T.O. Intelligence was suppose to fall in 24 to 48-Hours after the Russian Invasion.


1. No, it is more then WWI and WWII combine!
2. U.S. and N.A.T.O. Intelligence worth shit. Was proven many times.


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> trying to tie the mass murder and destructive behavior to a reality that Trump morons can relate to.  Superman is a fictional comic book character. Putin is a sociopath and there is nothing comical about his genocide.


Have you told the story yet of a clown jew who can't be a president of a Nazi country? I always cry my heart out listening to it.


----------



## Ringo

BS Filter said:


> USA good.  Russia bad.


US support nazis. Russia fights them.


----------



## BS Filter

Ringo said:


> US support nazis. Russia fights them.


Oh yeah, and there are giant blue people living on one of Jupiter's moons.


----------



## badger2

This documents that Russia and Ukraine agreed to consultations in August, Euromaidan officially beginning in November:

2013 Aug 19 Medvedev, Azarov Agree on Consultations to Resolved Trade and Economic Problems








						Medvedev, Azarov agree on consultations to resolve trade and economic problems
					

The prime ministers of Russia and Ukraine Dmitry Medvedev and Mykola Azarov discussed pressing issues of Russian-Ukrainian in relations on the phone on Sunday.




					en.interfax.com.ua


----------



## Ringo

BS Filter said:


> are giant blue people living on one of Jupiter's moons.


I don't know, newer used LSD


----------



## badger2

War in Donbas suspended the operation for 2014:

Exercise Vigilant Eagle








						Exercise Vigilant Eagle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



'....A planned Vigilant Eagle 2014 was suspended due to tensions between the U.S. and Canada on one side, and the Russian Federation on the other, over the War in Donbass.'


----------



## AlexanderPK

BS Filter said:


> Oh yeah, and there are giant blue people living on one of Jupiter's moons.


Year, and american Starship Troopers fighting alien spiders.


----------



## BS Filter

Ringo said:


> I don't know, newer used LSD


You can probably get some from Putin.  He thinks he's living in 1939.


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> With Russia winning the war, I’d expect a nice CIA false flag event they are infamous for. Maybe a sweet chemical weapons attack that kills a bunch of Ukrainian women and children, which they will blame on Russia and many dumb Americans will buy it.


Personally, after that Bill Gates interview?

I'm expecting a bio-terror event.  The way he smirked after he said, "the next one will get the world's attention. . . "  like he knew the whole thing was planned.

Like they bait Russia into war, then release the pathogens and blame it on them, and that will necessitate the global vaccine passport system.


----------



## Ringo

bravoactual said:


> *FUCK RUSSIAN FORCES MURDERING INOCENT MEN, WOMEN AND CHILDREN *


Shout it louder. To shout over the questions about the creation of what types of prohibited biological weapons the americans were engaged in laboratories in Ukraine. And you will have to answer.


----------



## MisterBeale

Ringo said:


> Do you agree that the motive behind Washington’s sanctions on Russia is to bring the country to its knees...?
> *Paul Craig Roberts–* Possibly. Washington is sufficiently stupid to think this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Is Russia's Central Bank Chief a 'Hostile Foreign Agent' Deliberately Sabotaging the Russian Economy?'
> 
> 
> Interview with economist Paul Craig Roberts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.unz.com


The rumor that I had heard, that Putin was a Grand Master Free Mason, and a MI6 double agent certainly would make sense in the context of this article.


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> Personally, after that Bill Gates interview?
> 
> I'm expecting a bio-terror event.  The way he smirked after he said, "the next one will get the world's attention. . . "  like he knew the whole thing was planned.
> 
> Like they bait Russia into war, then release the pathogens and blame it on them, and that will necessitate the global vaccine passport system.


Yep. After they all lied about the bio-labs, Nuland drops the truth.  you might be on to something. They’ll release a bio weapon from those bio labs and claim Russia did it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> They’ll release a bio weapon from those bio labs and claim Russia did it.



is the bio-weapon lab located in Mariupol?


----------



## ClaireH

MisterBeale said:


> This is interesting, and it is a POV of many Russian defenders.
> 
> I have no doubt that Russia was, "pushed," into this, to a degree.  But I note in this interview, that even Stone does not think that Putin will launch a full blown invasion.   The date of this interview is February 11, 2022, a full fourteen days before the complete assault on Ukraine.  An argument can be made that it was the plan of the western alliance to draw him into the Donbas, much like Afghanistan, and then bleed Russia from there, and Putin decided to cut the head off the snake, which from everything I read, even the pundits on RT and Al Jeezera did not see coming.
> 
> . . . so, not surprised that Oliver Stone got that wrong as well.  Even the US intelligence was caught flat footed on that. But. . . it sure is a propaganda coup for the west.


I counted on readers to note the date that this was prior to the invasion, but I appreciate you mentioning this for those readers who missed it.

Oliver Stone’s interview contains various historical factors about Russia and Ukraine that are important to further understand current conditions, and that was my purpose for linking it.

The following  facts were discussed during the Stone interview:

1. In December 1999, Boris Yeltsin resigned as president of Russia and appointed Putin acting president until official elections were held. In March 2000, Putin was elected to his first term. What might not be known to all readers is that the US backed Putin until the “war on terror” targeted Saddam Hussein and Putin sided with Germany’s stance instead of supporting the US.

2. Many people, from their words not my assumption, are under the impression that Putin is a communist. Putin defeated the candidate for the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, which was the founding and ruling party of the Soviet Union. Putin is a nationalist.

3. Putin could be president until 2036. Considering everything that’s happened since 2014 (8 years), that is a long time from now (14 years). Strong leaders understand that it’s better to work things out in diplomacy with your adversaries, always imo, instead of allowing for major loss of innocent lives to continue. Neither Zelenskyy nor Putin, in their words and deeds, appear to be much concerned about the loss of lives.

Why hasn’t NATO stated that Ukraine can not be admitted because of its territorial disputes? Why did Russia go in on 3 fronts instead of just targeting the east, where Donbass leaders asked for his help to breakaway?

In reviewing the words of NATO’s Secretary General, strategic locations are primary to determine how much help or backup NATO is willing to provide. After all, “NATO is not a charity”, as per the words of one member, and the words “strategic location” should be fully evaluated to grasp the purpose of NATO. It was set up as a defensive union of countries, but evolved into much more of an offensive posture.

Regardless of the continuation of half truths through political mouthpieces, understanding the full picture requires hours of learning Ukraine’s history. I’m still working on it- current focus on the Orange Revolution.

Regarding NATO’s requirements for membership the following is relevant and linked below: “However, some analysts point out that judging to what extent a country will be able to fulfill NATO's conditions is difficult, since many of the admission criteria -- barring the military conditions -- are hard to quantify, and *a country's strategic importance may at times be considered ahead of its democratic and economic development.”*


Prior to admittance of a few current members: "They [NATO member states] are also looking at it in a geo-strategic context -- the context of relations with Russia and also the benefits -- if they don't admit it, that's fine, but they discuss it -- the benefits and the disadvantages of admitting one Baltic country, or two, or three," Gedmin said. "And the argument is going around in circles about -- apart from the qualifications of an individual candidate -- does it make sense if only one, according to narrow criteria, is qualified? Does it make sense strategically, only to admit one country?"

“Gedmin stressed that, in the end, *NATO will admit those countries that, on balance, bring more benefits to the alliance and to regional security than they bring costs or risks. *And that, he said, will be a difficult and complex decision.” Anyone under the impression that NATO’s purpose is to save lives with proactive humanitarian efforts leading the cause, should consider this factor.









						NATO: What Does It Take To Join?
					

NATO candidate countries are stepping up efforts to fulfill admission criteria in the runup to the alliance's summit later this year in Prague, when new members are expected to be invited to join the bloc. Each candidate state must meet military, political, economic, and legal requirements that...




					www.rferl.org
				












						Vladimir Putin
					

Vladimir Putin served as president of Russia from 2000 to 2008 and was re-elected to the presidency in 2012. He previously served as Russia's prime minister.




					www.biography.com


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why does it matter? I don’t believe it was Zelenski. Do you believe it was the former comedian who has become the Ukrainians people’s George Washington in a battle to the death against a Russian sociopath with nuclear weapons? There is only one military committing genocide outside of their borders in Europe at this very moment. I don’t know what the euro maiden protest have to do with your own decision about who is wrong and who’s right when civiliansAre being bombed into oblivion. You have a moral decision to make. Why can’t you make it?


So I come back to this thread and I see that you have responded 7 times to my last night’s post. This leads me to believe you are an angry little fellow. No worries, I get caught up emotionally at times discussing political posturing.

We will not agree on much because you only view that there is one entity in the wrong- Russia. I am never going to forget that NATO could’ve absolutely avoided this war. Biden’s administration knew what was coming. The media at large was beating the war drums daily for weeks for it to happen. Biden chose to avoid meeting with Putin and left it to Macron to deliberate. Nations considered world leaders, particularly top world leaders, head to the negotiation table. Is France now the new western leader? Not in the least. It was an absolute decision on the part of Biden’s handlers to stay mute, and this intentional failure could have led to an agreement for peace. Biden’s utter ineptness cost many, many lives.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> . I am never going to forget that NATO could’ve absolutely avoided this war.



How could NATO have avoided this war?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

badger2 said:


> Never again pro-Russian: Ukraine has been an illegitimate state since 2014.


*The Feral Nations' and the Feralphile Nations' Goal:  Turn the White Race Into Third-World Peasants *

UK-rain's entire existence has been illegitimate.   The decadent Globalist stinkpot, the Eurine Union, swiped it from a totally collapsed Russia, then filled the Russian President Yeltsin's mind with Enron Capitalism fantasies, which further weakened Russia.  That's when the Globalist military arm of the Eurotrash landfill decided to turn Eastern Europe into a NYETO noose around Russia, the last best hope of nationalist independence from the One-World order.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> How could NATO have avoided this war?


Only one member needed to publicly state that due to its own bylaws that Ukraine could not be admitted as a member. That’s all they had to do. Period. Now, let’s say that would’ve happened. I’ll never know but I’m not sure Putin would’ve invaded. More analysis is needed from people who know the full history.


----------



## MisterBeale

ClaireH said:


> Regardless of the continuation of half truths through political mouthpieces, understanding the full picture requires hours of learning Ukraine’s history. I’m still working on it- current focus on the Orange Revolution.


This might interest you. . .






						Historical background of the conflict in Ukraine
					

I understood all the ins and outs of this conflict. Historically, in the northern Black Sea region, on the territory of Ukraine, there lived Poles, descendants of the Sarmatians and Turks (true ethnic Turks, Torks), the population of the Hetmanate. Bandera justify their claims to the whole of...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





Oh, and this is a history, written by Putin, given to his soldiers.  I found it an interesting read.

Every Russian Soldier Is Required to Read This 2021 Putin Article on Ukraine​ 
"We will never allow our historical territories and people close to us living there to be used against Russia"​








						Every Russian Soldier Is Required to Read This 2021 Putin Article on Ukraine
					

"We will never allow our historical territories and people close to us living there to be used against Russia"




					anti-empire.com


----------



## MisterBeale

ClaireH said:


> By the way, are you planning to answer my question about your opinion on who killed the protesters in Kiev’s Maidon 2014 massacre?


The is the best article, the most honest answer I have found.

A purposeful intelligence operation, from the old 33rd degree Free Mason motto. . . "Order from Chaos."

Neither protester, or police, that is why both were caught in the cross fire.  Much like some of the US mass shootings.  Really demonic shit, if you ask me.

The Buried Maidan Massacre and Its Misrepresentation by the West​








						The Buried Maidan Massacre and Its Misrepresentation by the West
					

The new Ukrainian government is faced with reopening an inquiry into evidence of an organized mass killing in Kiev that Poroshenko stonewalled. Ivan Katchanovski investigates. By Ivan Katchanovski Special to Consortium News Five years ago, the Maidan massacre in Kiev, Ukraine, of Feb. 18-20, 2014




					consortiumnews.com
				




Winner of the 2015 I.F. Stone Medal from Harvard’s Nieman Foundation​


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> It was an absolute decision on the part of Biden’s handlers to stay mute, and this intentional failure could have led to an agreement for peace.





ClaireH said:


> Only one member needed to publicly state that due to its own bylaws that Ukraine could not be admitted as a member.



that does not solve the NAZI problem Putin has with Ukraine.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Only one member needed to publicly state that due to its own bylaws that Ukraine could not be admitted as a member. That’s all they had to do. Period.



Do you know that Ukraine is the number three biggest exporter of grain to the world?  Prior to February 24 Ukraine’s access to the world through the ports in Odessa. Just up the road from the Russian  advance through Crimea.

Both Russia and Ukraine are two of the largest wheat exporters in the world, together accounting for between a quarter and over a third of the world's wheat supply. Putin can cut off Ukraine’s ability to ship grain by sea if they take ODESSA.

Do you really know PUTIN’s genocide is about NATO?  He wants to control shipment of grain to a third of the world.


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> Do you know that Ukraine is the number three biggest exporter of grain to the world?  Prior to February 24 Ukraine’s access to the world through the ports in Odessa. Just up the road from the Russian  advance through Crimea.
> 
> Both Russia and Ukraine are two of the largest wheat exporters in the world, together accounting for between a quarter and over a third of the world's wheat supply. Putin can cut off Ukraine’s ability to ship grain by sea if they take ODESSA.
> 
> Do you really know PUTIN’s genocide is about NATO?  He wants to control shipment of grain to a third of the world.


*Do you know that the United States has given the Ukrainian government $1 billion over the last year?* $1 billion that should have gone to helping veterans in need (including homeless) and children living on the streets who happen to be Americans. For a quick monetary comparison:

GPD for Homeless Veterans with Special Needs: GPD for homeless veterans with special needs, authorized at $5 million through FY2022, targets GPD funds to specific groups of veterans, including women, elderly veterans, terminally or mentally ill veterans, and veterans with children.”



			https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/pdf/IF/IF10167
		


Do you expect the US to provide $1 billion to military aid to a foreign country where most of the money for weaponry will likely be captured? Just look at what happened at after we left Iraq, and then left Syria, and then Afghanistan. Where did the costly weaponry go do you think, or do you know?  You believe the bulk of the money went to providing “humanitarian assistance?” No, it did not in any case. Individual Americans and charities give more money than the US government provides to assist various countries in need. Wake up and see the light.

US needs to clean up our own backyard starting with the security issue along the southern border. I wonder why Biden’s handlers didn’t decide to throw $1 billion to do something about the border fiasco, requiring Texas to step up to take their own measures to arrest and deport human traffickers and drug runners. You need to switch your sales tactics as you’re a very poor salesman.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Because unlike Russia, which uses evil bombs to protect its interests on its borders, the United States uses bombs of goodness and democracy on the other side of the globe. Bombs of goodness and democracy do not kill, and if they kill and maim, it does not hurt. I'm with you on this issue.


Our bombs and guns kill the hell out of those who get in our path or attack the world trade centers...........

Our military is handcuffed by our BS politicians who like long drawn out wars......Anyways they get us stuck in the sandy regions of the world so they can make money off the weapons manufacturers..............Basically scum

Your side ARMS THE OTHER SIDE..........You are NO ANGELS..........We have been fighting each other with our weapons since WWII.  This is NOTHING NEW.


Given that.........what I need to know is your INTENTIONS to us................and with BRICS............and other nations you seek to DESTROY US financially even though we are very good at doing that to ourselves..............When we GO DOWN you and China will REJOICE and then try to be the world dominant countries and dominant militaries.

Aka YOUR GOAL IS TO TAKE US DOWN..........So to HELL WITH YOU......even though I can't stand our establishment politicians and think most need to be tarred and feathered.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> US support nazis. Russia fights them.


And you prove that with WHAT............No one here trusts ANY MEDIA ANY MORE........

Ukraine is fighting you like hell.........if they wanted to join Russia they would have thrown you flowers.


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> How could NATO have avoided this war?


You can’t be serious with that question. You’re joking right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> Do you know that the United States has given the Ukrainian government $1 billion over the last year?



We democracy loving true Americans should have been spending a billion a year arming Ukraine after we saw Putin murder civilians in Aleppo in 2016 and nobody could stop him.

 It’s very difficult to figure out what a sociopath will do, however.


----------



## gipper

ClaireH said:


> *Do you know that the United States has given the Ukrainian government $1 billion over the last year?* $1 billion that should have gone to helping veterans in need (including homeless) and children living on the streets who happen to be Americans. For a quick monetary comparison:
> 
> GPD for Homeless Veterans with Special Needs: GPD for homeless veterans with special needs, authorized at $5 million through FY2022, targets GPD funds to specific groups of veterans, including women, elderly veterans, terminally or mentally ill veterans, and veterans with children.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/pdf/IF/IF10167
> 
> 
> 
> Do you expect the US to provide $1 billion to military aid to a foreign country where most of the money for weaponry will likely be captured? Just look at what happened at after we left Iraq, and then left Syria, and then Afghanistan. Where did the costly weaponry go do you think, or do you know?  You believe the bulk of the money went to providing “humanitarian assistance?” No, it did not in any case. Individual Americans and charities give more money than the US government provides to assist various countries in need. Wake up and see the light.
> 
> US needs to clean up our own backyard starting with the security issue along the southern border. I wonder why Biden’s handlers didn’t decide to throw $1 billion to do something about the border fiasco, requiring Texas to step up to take their own measures to arrest and deport human traffickers and drug runners. You need to switch your sales tactics as you’re a very poor salesman.


It is appalling how corrupt our country has become. We have millions of Americans suffering in poverty, and our government is provoking war on the other side of the world no America gives a shit about.

How any American can’t understand that our government is controlled by unelected forces is beyond me.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> You can’t be serious with that question. You’re joking right?



I am serious because none of you isolationists I have an answer.


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> We democracy loving true Americans should have been spending a billion a year arming Ukraine after we saw Putin murder civilians in Aleppo in 2016 and nobody could stop him.
> 
> It’s very difficult to figure out what a sociopath will do, however.


Do you think Ukraine is a democracy?


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> I am serious because none of you isolationists I have an answer.


The answer has been given to you many times. Its not hard my son.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> The answer has been given to you many times. Its not hard my son.


And your answer was shot down by me and others.


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> And your answer was shot down by me and others.


You really don’t know?  No NATO for Ukraine. See?  Easy. No?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> Do you think Ukraine is a democracy?


I know Ukraine is a democracy. Much more of a democracy than we have been if late in terms of patriots who would give their lives for it.  

MAGA losers hate democracy they want white autocracy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> You really don’t know? No NATO for Ukraine. See? Easy. No?



Because Ukraine was not in the NATO alliance on February 24, Putin had to be more concerned about the Nazis in Ukraine and a militarized Ukraine


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> I know Ukraine is a democracy. Much more of a democracy than we have been if late in terms of patriots who would give their lives for it.
> 
> MAGA losers hate democracy they want white autocracy.


Lol. I knew it. You think this war is about Trump. Jesus dude. You’re fucked up.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> You think this war is about Trump


Trump says this war is about Trump because Putin would not start it if Trump was President.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Do you know that Ukraine is the number three biggest exporter of grain to the world?  Prior to February 24 Ukraine’s access to the world through the ports in Odessa. Just up the road from the Russian  advance through Crimea.
> 
> Both Russia and Ukraine are two of the largest wheat exporters in the world, together accounting for between a quarter and over a third of the world's wheat supply. Putin can cut off Ukraine’s ability to ship grain by sea if they take ODESSA.
> 
> Do you really know PUTIN’s genocide is about NATO?  He wants to control shipment of grain to a third of the world.


You think that Putin's attack on Ukraine is actually an attack on NATO eh ?? Well we'll never know because Zelensky is going to whoop that PUTIN with his militarized citizen's, and his military, and push him back behind his border's where he belongs. Glad NATO was never in any danger whoooooooo... That was a close one.

Oh wait, Zelensky has tried everything possible to get NATO to fight this war for him, but that didn't work either. Now what ??

Maybe Zelinksky leaving the country with his cabinet in order to save it maybe ? The problem with power, is that it is attempted to be held onto without regard to life, property or security of the nation on whole. 

Without NATO it is fruitless for Ukraine to hold, because if it comes down to it Russia will resort to mass destruction from the air. Not sure how Ukraine will hold up against that kind of all out assault. High level bomber's are no joke, especially along with everything else involved.  Whatever the issue is between Russia and Ukraine, I suggest that someone blink before all is lost. Anything can be worked out if they try, but there has to be give by both parties involved.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trump says this war is about Trump because Putin would not start it if Trump was President.


He does have the record to prove it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> He does have the record to prove it.



It is absurd to suggest that Putin “feared” Trump while Trump was in office.

If Putin didn’t fear Biden he sure as hell should have.  If you think Putin was prepared militarily and economically for his attempt to overthrow the Jewish Nazi’s government in Kiev to succeed against Joe Biden’s America you are too far gone to be listened to.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> It is absurd to suggest that Putin “feared” Trump while Trump was in office.
> 
> If Putin didn’t fear Biden he sure as hell should have.  If you think Putin was prepared militarily and economically for his attempt to overthrow the Jewish Nazi’s government in Kiev to succeed against Joe Biden’s America you are too far gone to be listened to.


4 year's, no wars.... Deal with it.

Oh and attempting to put word's in my mouth by saying things not suggested or was said is a classic tactic of leftist, along with constantly moving the goal post if and when called out on such things.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> 4 year's, no wars..



means nothing actually.  Putin is in sole control of Russia’s destiny. Nothing suggests he restrained his sociopathic aggression based on fear that Trump would react tougher on him than Joe Biden.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> You think that Putin's attack on Ukraine is actually an attack on NATO eh ??


No. Putin attacked Ukraine he thought was weak. - end of story. Now Putin must be destroyed by a united world much bigger than NATO. Are you for us or against us..


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trump says this war is about Trump because Putin would not start it if Trump was President.


Is that enough for you to believe him?


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> Our bombs and guns kill the hell out of those who get in our path or attack the world trade centers...........


Really? Tell me more about attack on Saudi Arabia or United Arab Emirates. 17 of the 19 terrorists of the 9.11.2001 attack in New York were from these countries.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> Really? Tell me more about attack on Saudi Arabia or United Arab Emirates. 17 of the 19 terrorists of the 9.11.2001 attack in New York were from these countries.


And.  OBL was ditched by Saudi Arabia.  OBL offered to fight Sadam.  Saudi disagreed.  While I know the Sandy world produces suicide bombers every day  These govt didnt order the hit on us.

They were in Afghanistan that is where we attacked


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> They were in Afghanistan that is where we attacked


O.K. Who was in Irak then? WMD? No, they were not. The US government has admitted this. How can the government of a country that brazenly invents reasons for war be trusted?


----------



## eagle1462010

Ringo said:


> O.K. Who was in Irak then? WMD? No, they were not. The US government has admitted this. How can the government of a country that brazenly invents reasons for war be trusted?


That was baby Bush wanting revenge for Daddy Bush.  So called assassination of Daddy via Sadam.

They did have WMDs before 1st Gulf War.  We blew the shit out of them then.  Marines going into Kuwait Sarin Monitors were going off.  1 maybe a malfunctiin.  All of them not a malfunction.

I know this because they told me about it when we were in Somalia.

We really didnt know how much we destroyed ir what was left.  But they sure as hell had it before that


----------



## Ringo

The Russian Defense Ministry clarified that last night Russian aircraft destroyed four anti-aircraft missile systems in Ukraine: three S-300 and one Buk-M1. In addition, hypersonic missiles of the "Dagger" aviation missile system reached the target and destroyed an ammunition depot in the Ivano-Frankivsk region.

Coastal missile system "Bastion" smashed the centers of radio and radio intelligence of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Odessa region.

In total, since the beginning of the special military operation, 196 ukrainian unmanned aerial vehicles, 1,438 tanks and armored combat vehicles, as well as 145 multiple rocket launchers have been destroyed.


----------



## Ringo

eagle1462010 said:


> That was baby Bush wanting revenge for Daddy Bush.  So called assassination of Daddy via Sadam.


Yes. this is an old trick of American politics: "It's not us! it's the Republicans' fault. Then: It's not us. it's the Democrats!" The World has long been indifferent to who exactly is to blame, and it blames the United States, regardless of the ruling party. And he is doing the right thing, because Republicans or Democrats are just two hands of behind-the-scenes financial capital - the real owner of the country.


----------



## justoffal

Ringo said:


> The Russian Defense Ministry clarified that last night Russian aircraft destroyed four anti-aircraft missile systems in Ukraine: three S-300 and one Buk-M1. In addition, hypersonic missiles of the "Dagger" aviation missile system reached the target and destroyed an ammunition depot in the Ivano-Frankivsk region.
> 
> Coastal missile system "Bastion" smashed the centers of radio and radio intelligence of the Ukrainian Armed Forces in the Odessa region.
> 
> In total, since the beginning of the special military operation, 196 ukrainian unmanned aerial vehicles, 1,438 tanks and armored combat vehicles, as well as 145 multiple rocket launchers have been destroyed.


Yep...those are the losses that are being hidden. You only see the other list of Russian losses.

Jo


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> No. Putin attacked Ukraine he thought was weak. - end of story. Now Putin must be destroyed by a united world much bigger than NATO. Are you for us or against us..


I am American, but I am no fool... We aren't dealing with a weakling in Russia, and the Russians aren't weaklings or a weak people, so us understanding this keeps us from making mistakes that might cause Russia to make a mistake that would make the world regret that mistake. Calmer head's prevail hopefully, but politicizing this could move this situation across the border in Ukraine, and the besieged Zelensky would love that one, because it would shift the battle off of him, and onto the world in which is what he's been begging for since the beginning. We are so stupid that political posturing and grandstanding placed us into a position where we can't help in secret a nation that wanted to help itself. Sorry, but we are just idiot's anymore. Sad situation.


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Really? Tell me more about attack on Saudi Arabia or United Arab Emirates. 17 of the 19 terrorists of the 9.11.2001 attack in New York were from these countries.


It's because we got enough sense to track down exactly who is responsible, and also to find out who is providing safe haven and training ground's for the terrorist. Neither of which you mentioned were doing that although they might have been raised or born in those region's or area's. Now where we really dropped the ball was allowing Pakistan to be some sort of shady partner in the world, because they were definitely not an ally or worse they enabled attacks against our troop's by cross border action's while we operated in the regional theater.


----------



## justoffal

beagle9 said:


> I am American, but I am no fool... We aren't dealing with a weakling in Russia, and the Russians aren't weaklings or a weak people, so us understanding this keeps us from making mistakes that might cause Russia to make a mistake that would make the world regret that mistake. Calmer head's prevail hopefully, but politicizing this could move this situation across the border in Ukraine, and the besieged Zelensky would love that one, because it would shift the battle off of him, and onto the world in which is what he's been begging for since the beginning. We are so stupid that political posturing and grandstanding placed us into a position where we can't help in secret a nation that wanted to help itself. Sorry, but we are just idiot's anymore. Sad situation.


Ukraine is a personal financial gold mine for the DC swamp-rats both GOP and DNC.....They use it to launder taxpayer money back into their own bank accounts.  I can only imagine the dirt Zelensky has on the lot of them. You can be damn sure Putin knows all of it too. While we are on the subject Zelensky himself personally oversaw the persecution, murder, rape and terrorizing of the Russian speaking nationals in the breakaway provinces so he is absolutely  no hero,  no angel and no different than his Russian counterpart.  He's just the darling of DC because they profit personally from him that's all. Hunter isn't the only DC brat that steals American Taxpayer money from that place.  What freaking asshole<>jerk would ever choose war on his own turf when he could have simply made a few casual agreements instead that could have been renegotiated at a later date?  This is no hero.... this is an idiot or this is a dishonest man. Being both of those is not out of the question either.

JO


----------



## Ringo

justoffal said:


> I can only imagine the dirt Zelensky has on the lot of them.


Zelensky, an actor who made a living playing the piano with a dick, now has accounts for $1 billion. Do you think he earned them with his musical eccentricities?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

justoffal said:


> Ukraine is a personal financial gold mine for the DC swamp-rats both GOP and DNC.....They use it to launder taxpayer money back into their own bank accounts.  I can only imagine the dirt Zelensky has on the lot of them. You can be damn sure Putin knows all of it too. While we are on the subject Zelensky himself personally oversaw the persecution, murder, rape and terrorizing of the Russian speaking nationals in the breakaway provinces so he is absolutely  no hero,  no angel and no different than his Russian counterpart.  He's just the darling of DC because they profit personally from him that's all. Hunter isn't the only DC brat that steals American Taxpayer money from that place.  What freaking asshole<>jerk would ever choose war on his own turf when he could have simply made a few casual agreements instead that could have been renegotiated at a later date?  This is no hero.... this is an idiot or this is a dishonest man. Being both of those is not out of the question either.
> 
> JO



MY god what hath the Qgod wrought…?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Zelensky, an actor who made a living playing the piano with a dick, now has accounts for $1 billion. Do you think he earned them with his musical eccentricities?


Are you saying we shouldn’t assist President Zelenskyy and defending his country and its people from the Russian onslaught?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> Calmer head's prevail hopefully



How do calm heads prevail over a sociopathic mass murderer who has shown their propensity for expanding his already huge territory west into Europe.?



beagle9 said:


> We are so stupid that political posturing and grandstanding placed us into a position where we can't help in secret a nation that wanted to help itself.


No it was Vladimir Putin a sociopath with absolutely no conscious about killing women and children who has us in the position we are in as a part of humanity.


----------



## ClaireH

MisterBeale said:


> This might interest you. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historical background of the conflict in Ukraine
> 
> 
> I understood all the ins and outs of this conflict. Historically, in the northern Black Sea region, on the territory of Ukraine, there lived Poles, descendants of the Sarmatians and Turks (true ethnic Turks, Torks), the population of the Hetmanate. Bandera justify their claims to the whole of...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is a history, written by Putin, given to his soldiers.  I found it an interesting read.
> 
> Every Russian Soldier Is Required to Read This 2021 Putin Article on Ukraine​
> "We will never allow our historical territories and people close to us living there to be used against Russia"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every Russian Soldier Is Required to Read This 2021 Putin Article on Ukraine
> 
> 
> "We will never allow our historical territories and people close to us living there to be used against Russia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anti-empire.com


Thank you so much for sharing Mister Beal; that historical information  is absolutely packed. I’m only about 1/4 of the way through because I am behind the times, and need to research the details of Polish influences mentioned and constant battle to retain Russian Orthodox religion and the various empires that fought for religious and political control. Most interesting about Kyiv’s (Russian’s Kiev) history. So much to review. So now I am aware I know so much less than I thought I did, darn it, that always happens when digging! Lol Anyway, thanks again for sharing your knowledge and your tools for knowledge, and I appreciate the subsequent article that you’ve posted as well.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> I’m only about 1/4 of the way through because I am behind the times, and need to research the details of Polish influences mentioned and constant battle to retain Russian Orthodox religion and the various empires that fought for religious and political control.



why not save yourself a whole lot of time and wasted effort and just research which army has crossed the border into another country and is now committing genocide on women children and elderly in that country.  That’s all you need to figure out which side is wrong.


----------



## badger2

Current breaking news has to include the latest that shows Russia moving forward as Putin's current discourse is about the economy of Crimea and actions for the people of the Donbas:

2022 marta 19 V Lugansk vypervye za vosem' let pribil poezd iz Starobelska
A Train from Starobelsk Arrived in Lugansk For the First Time in Eight Years




__





						Loading…
					





					ria.ru
				




'V LNR v testovom rezhime zapustili poezd is osvobozhdennogo Starobil'ska v Lugansk
In the LPR, a train from liberated Starobilsk to Lugansk was launched in test mode.
....Segodniia takzhe budet otpravlenie iz Lugnska v Starobel'sk.'
Today there will also be a departure from Lugansk to Starobelsk.'


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> Do you know that Ukraine is the number three biggest exporter of grain to the world?  Prior to February 24 Ukraine’s access to the world through the ports in Odessa. Just up the road from the Russian  advance through Crimea.
> 
> Both Russia and Ukraine are two of the largest wheat exporters in the world, together accounting for between a quarter and over a third of the world's wheat supply. Putin can cut off Ukraine’s ability to ship grain by sea if they take ODESSA.
> 
> Do you really know PUTIN’s genocide is about NATO?  He wants to control shipment of grain to a third of the world.


*The Rulers Want Us to Think That War Is a Waste of Money*

There's no reason why we ourselves don't make wars profitable.  Since we saved the gutless Danes from the Nazis, we should have received resource-rich Greenland as a reward.  

Mexico and Venezuela have violated our own Monroe Doctrine.  For that, we should take their oil.  But our Globalist bipartisan ruling class wants to reduce the common wealth of its American subjects; One-World Government fears prosperity.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> our government is provoking war on the other side of the world



what is Putin doing in Ukraine? Provoking peace?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

NotfooledbyW said:


> And your answer was shot down by me and others.


*Pop Go the Weasels*

You Glowbubbles float in a New Whirled Ordure.


----------



## justoffal

Ringo said:


> Zelensky, an actor who made a living playing the piano with a dick, now has accounts for $1 billion. Do you think he earned them with his musical eccentricities?


Depends on the dick I guess...lol...

No...wait....let me get this right......

" That Goddamned Trump! "


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> why not save yourself a whole lot of time and wasted effort and just research which army has crossed the border into another country and is now committing genocide on women children and elderly in that country.  That’s all you need to figure out which side is wrong.


True understanding requires delving into historical events, reviewing Ukrainian and Russian documentaries with interviews of the commoners, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by Ukrainians.

You choose to swim in shallow waters for overt circumstances, way too shallow for true understanding, and I will continue to dive deep.


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you saying we shouldn’t assist President Zelenskyy and defending his country and its people from the Russian onslaught?


Judging from a moral point of view. that is, the US needs to sit quietly and hope that everyone will forget about them, and certainly not get ahead with its moralizing and righteousness. And if hypocrisy did not reign in the USA, then they would have done so.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> unfortunately require constant war and bloodshed



“requires”



ClaireH said:


> True understanding requires delving into historical events, reviewing Ukrainian and Russian documentaries with interviews of the commoners, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by Ukrainians.



If you happened to witness a very large angry hulk of a man with a large club bludgeoning  a woman, and old man and two young children to death do you really have to delve  into the historical fsmily events, review photos, employment status, religious affiliation, social media,  and, interview police and educated authorities, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by the weaker members of ttat man’s family before deciding that the man is wrong?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> Judging from a moral point of view. that is, the US needs to sit quietly and hope that everyone will forget about them, and certainly not get ahead with its moralizing and righteousness. And if hypocrisy did not reign in the USA, then they would have done so.



I’ll ask again:  Are you saying we should not assist President Zelenskyy as he tries to defendi his country and its people from the Russian  onslaught?


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> “requires”
> 
> 
> 
> If you happened to witness a very large angry hulk of a man with a large club bludgeoning  a woman, and old man and two young children to death do you really have to delve  into the historical fsmily events, review photos, employment status, religious affiliation, social media,  and, interview police and educated authorities, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by the weaker members of ttat man’s family before deciding that the man is wrong?


At that point of the story that you have presented, do I know the reason why the man is bludgeoning the family to death? Yes, my immediate reaction would be
to attempt to protect the children regardless of the “why” factor. You see, that is important historical information, albeit likely something that has just occurred for the man with the club scenario. If that man with the club just returned home and found his daughters raped and his wife killed and he saw that old man and woman do it, this defines his revenge motive. If the man, however, is just a crazed lunatic going around killing everybody in sight at random, it would be a totally different story.

You have again proven you focus only on the immediate circumstances without investigating the “why” catalyst, in Ukraine’s case caralysts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> You have again proven you focus only on the immediate circumstances without investigating the “why” catalyst, in Ukraine’s case caralysts.



you said you would be trying to stop an angry man from clubbing a woman an elderly man and two young children to death. You said you would intervene without knowing the circumstances and try to stop it. Why do you oppose the American people interveningTo stop Vladimir Putin from clubbing Ukrainian people to death on a horrific scale not seen since Adolf Hitler invaded Poland in 1939.


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> I’ll ask again:  Are you saying we should not assist President Zelenskyy as he tries to defendi his country and its people from the Russian  onslaught?


A decent government would help Russia crack down on the nazis and nazi ideology in Ukraine. 
Unfortunately, the United States helped create the existing regime in Ukraine, so it is difficult to expect decent behavior from it. 
It seems that with the scum in the American government, we are inevitably heading for a war, that will turn into a nuclear one. Enjoy the remnants of peacetime.


----------



## Ringo

The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation reports a fat catch. An employee of the main directorate of the SBU for Donetsk and Luhansk regions, who was directly involved in organizing sabotage and terrorist activities on the territory of the People's Republics, was captured.

During a special military operation in Ukraine, an employee of the main directorate of the SBU for Donetsk and Luhansk regions voluntarily surrendered to Russian servicemen
This officer was directly involved in organizing the training of sabotage and terrorist groups to work in areas liberated from the nationalists. The SBU officer provided detailed information regarding all persons involved in conducting sabotage activities on the territory of Donbass.
In addition, the SBU *officer reported on terrorist acts planned by militants of the nationalist Azov battalion* in Lviv against employees and facilities of diplomatic missions of the United States and other Western countries*


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> you said you would be trying to stop an angry man from clubbing a woman an elderly man and two young children to death. You said you would intervene without knowing the circumstances and try to stop it. Why do you oppose the American people interveningTo stop Vladimir Putin from clubbing Ukrainian people to death on a horrific scale not seen since Adolf Hitler invaded Poland in 1939.


You will not convince me to support the escalation of war. I will continue to spend my time researching to gain more of a widespread and deeper understanding.

You again added words to what I wrote. I wrote that I would attempt to save the children when not knowing the previous actions of the old man and woman in your story, as all children deserve to be saved. 

Put on your reading glasses, it’s okay they are thick you need to wear them to not misquote posters.


----------



## Ringo

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why do you oppose the American people interveningTo stop Vladimir Putin from clubbing Ukrainian people to death on a horrific scale not seen since Adolf Hitler invaded Poland in 1939.


How to live on the same planet with such hypocritical scoundrels like you?
 Should normal countries have intervened when the NATO pack led by the United States bombed peaceful Belgrade? And I am silent about the Middle East, there are "brown" people live there, whom it is much easier for you to bomb and kill.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

ClaireH said:


> You will not convince me to support the escalation of war. I


Do you support the escalation of helping Ukrainians defend themselves and their country from the sociopath sitting safely in the Kremlin who is openly hellbent on annihilating them or forcing them to leave.


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> what is Putin doing in Ukraine? Provoking peace?


No, but unlike you I can see both sides. You only see one, due to your brainwashing by the corporate media.


----------



## beagle9

justoffal said:


> Ukraine is a personal financial gold mine for the DC swamp-rats both GOP and DNC.....They use it to launder taxpayer money back into their own bank accounts.  I can only imagine the dirt Zelensky has on the lot of them. You can be damn sure Putin knows all of it too.
> 
> JO


If true, you would think that Putin would be cutting a deal with Zelensky to voluntarily surrender his government to be questioned by Putin concerning such things, and then Zelensky would comply, otherwise if these concerns are but just one of a multitude of issues involved that created a big war now.

Heck the American people would want to know that one also. The quid pro quo comes to mind, but Zelensky wasn't there when that went on was he ??? So where was he and what was he doing during those year's ? Why exactly does Putin have an issue with Ukraine and Zelensky in 2022 ?? Was Zelensky poised to carry on any of the alledged History of the alledged corruption that would be aimed at hurting Russian interest in the country, otherwise that still has million's of Russian speaking citizen's living within the country since the fall of the Soviet Union ??

What's this Maiden thing about ?? Will Americans ever know the answers to these things ?? Will average everyday Russian's ever know the answers, will Ukrainians ever know the answers before to many fall victim in this war ???

Biden should have controlled his arrogant mouth when he went to bragging about withholding funds until "they fired the SOB".

The U.S. has been tangled up with Ukraine over the year's, but why ? What was in the United States interest in Ukraine ?? Trading partner or what ?

I am pro-American, but not for a corrupt America in which is hopefully not the case, especially on a large scale. I hate corruption no matter where it is "including" here if it is the case.

World war has now raised it's ugly head again, and that is unexceptable for all peace loving people. Whoever is conducting war better be right about it or it won't be good nor will it prevail. God is great, and God is good, and God is righteous. There is no corruption in God, nor will he allow corruption to prevail. Blessed be his kingdom, and blessed be his holy name forever and ever Amen.


NotfooledbyW said:


> Are you saying we shouldn’t assist President Zelenskyy and defending his country and its people from the Russian onslaught?


He's probably saying "take caution" on who exactly this is, and why he has brought this upon the people of Ukraine to begin with. Russia didn't just get after Zelensky for going along with it, so what exactly was Putin so distraught about, that he decided to attack Ukraine like this ? Think we'll ever get the truth ??


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Heck the American people would want to know that one also. The quid pro quo comes to mind, but Zelensky wasn't there when that went on was he ??? So where was he and what was he doing during those year's ?


Ask yourself,  how this clown could earn $1 billion.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Ringo said:


> How to live on the same planet with such hypocritical scoundrels like you?



You live on a planet where a great generation  defeated Germany and Japan for  doing exactly what Vladimir Putin is doing in Ukraine for the past four weeks.. 

Except Putin is worse because he already is the greatest terrorist of all mankind.

I don’t know where you live but you do not deserve to live in one of the coalition of democracies that with all its flaws helped create a world where are you are free to condemn the very nations after WWII  that gave you freedom to live your life during 80 years of relative peace and stability the world has not seen before. . And you have the gall to defend Vladimir Putin who is doing his best to disrupt that stability and peace because he wants to be remembered as Russia’s greatest Czar Or some other mad man issue needs to be resolved inside his evil head.


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


> Ask yourself,  how this clown could earn $1 billion.


It’s the same ridiculous corruption found in almost every nation on earth. Hunter Biden is a multi-millionaire. Proof enough.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> God is great, and God is good, and God is righteous. There is no corruption in God, nor will he allow corruption to prevail. Blessed be his kingdom, and blessed be his holy name forever and ever Amen.


Which God?   Putin’s idea of God?


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> *Except Putin is worse because he already is the greatest terrorist of all mankind.*
> 
> Absurd. Emotional lack of thinking. Stop.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

gipper said:


> Absurd. Emotional lack of thinking. Stop.


Why? Do you have any specifics?

Is this irrational?

You live on a planet where a great generation defeated Germany and Japan for doing exactly what Vladimir Putin is doing in Ukraine for the past four weeks..​


----------



## gipper

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why? Do you have any specifics?
> 
> Is this irrational?
> 
> You live on a planet where a great generation defeated Germany and Japan for doing exactly what Vladimir Putin is doing in Ukraine for the past four weeks..​


You clearly are duped by the emotional rantings of the idiots in the msm.

Do you not know of the mass murderers throughout history?  W and O killed far more people than Putin has, to say nothing of Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Pol Pot, etc. Have you ever heard of these killers?


----------



## AlexanderPK

NotfooledbyW said:


> You live on a planet where a great generation  defeated Germany and Japan for  doing exactly what Vladimir Putin is doing in Ukraine for the past four weeks..
> 
> Except Putin is worse because he already is the greatest terrorist of all mankind.
> 
> I don’t know where you live but you do not deserve to live in one of the coalition of democracies that with all its flaws helped create a world where are you are free to condemn the very nations after WWII  that gave you freedom to live your life during 80 years of relative peace and stability the world has not seen before. . And you have the gall to defend Vladimir Putin who is doing his best to disrupt that stability and peace because he wants to be remembered as Russia’s greatest Czar Or some other mad man issue needs to be resolved inside his evil head.


How many genders are there? Can you answer this simple question?


----------



## MisterBeale

ClaireH said:


> Thank you so much for sharing Mister Beal; that historical information  is absolutely packed. I’m only about 1/4 of the way through because I am behind the times, and need to research the details of Polish influences mentioned and constant battle to retain Russian Orthodox religion and the various empires that fought for religious and political control. Most interesting about Kyiv’s (Russian’s Kiev) history. So much to review. So now I am aware I know so much less than I thought I did, darn it, that always happens when digging! Lol Anyway, thanks again for sharing your knowledge and your tools for knowledge, and I appreciate the subsequent article that you’ve posted as well.


Most of the folks that have been gas-lit by the Anglo-Amreican establishment and our fog of war, would probably just call me a "Putin tool," for not hopping on the war propaganda. . . but? With that said, if you want to find sources that are unconnected to the establishment media, you can click on that "Stay Informed" link at the bottom of any of my posts.

There is a link in the OP to this;









						The Media Navigator
					

The Media Navigator classifies 72 influential media outlets based on their political stance and their relationship to power. In many cases, the latter is more significant.




					swprs.org
				




For me?  the best sources are those furthest away from the establishment, both government and corporate.  That is how I manage to find this information.  Most times, this stuff is going to be  shadow banned by the search engine algorithms.  I look at sources from all sides, liberal, center, and conservative.


*Liberal & distant*: WSWS /  The Canary / The Grayzone / Counterpunch / 21st Century Wire / Mint Press News / CovertAction Magazine / Moon of Alabama / offGuardian
*Center & distant*: Global Research / Unlimited Hangout / Corbett Report / Consortium News / The Saker / Last American Vagabond / ICH / Anti-Empire Report / Voltaire Network
*Conservative & distant*: Zero Hedge / Activist Post / Anti War / Information Liberation / Winter Watch / Lew Rockwell / American Free Press / The New American / The Unz Review

I do tend to favor certain sources that get their information and narratives correct over time though.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> why not save yourself a whole lot of time and wasted effort and just research which army has crossed the border into another country and is now committing genocide on women children and elderly in that country.  That’s all you need to figure out which side is wrong.


Are you stupid or something ? Everyone knows that wars start for long term reasoning, and it isn't as simple as just looking at which military crossed into which militaries territory.


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> Most of the folks that have been gas-lit by the Anglo-Amreican establishment and our fog of war, would probably just call me a "Putin tool," for not hopping on the war propaganda. . . but? With that said, if you want to find sources that are unconnected to the establishment media, you can click on that "Stay Informed" link at the bottom of any of my posts.
> 
> There is a link in the OP to this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Media Navigator
> 
> 
> The Media Navigator classifies 72 influential media outlets based on their political stance and their relationship to power. In many cases, the latter is more significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swprs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me?  the best sources are those furthest away from the establishment, both government and corporate.  That is how I manage to find this information.  Most times, this stuff is going to be  shadow banned by the search engine algorithms.  I look at sources from all sides, liberal, center, and conservative.
> 
> 
> *Liberal & distant*: WSWS /  The Canary / The Grayzone / Counterpunch / 21st Century Wire / Mint Press News / CovertAction Magazine / Moon of Alabama / offGuardian
> *Center & distant*: Global Research / Unlimited Hangout / Corbett Report / Consortium News / The Saker / Last American Vagabond / ICH / Anti-Empire Report / Voltaire Network
> *Conservative & distant*: Zero Hedge / Activist Post / Anti War / Information Liberation / Winter Watch / Lew Rockwell / American Free Press / The New American / The Unz Review
> 
> I do tend to favor certain sources that get their information and narratives correct over time though.


Great post. I’m in complete agreement.

What I’ll never understand are Americans who get their news from establishment corporate media and think their informed.  When it’s so easy to prove their news sources lie and misrepresent on the regular, and are completely compromised by the ultra wealthy and the globalists.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Are you stupid or something ? Everyone knows that wars start for long term reasoning, and it isn't as simple as just looking at which military crossed into which militaries territory.


Following his idiocy W and O must be terrible war criminals (and of course they are) for invading several nations. Yet he won’t admit to this, like so many dumb Americans. The hypocrisy of Americans is limitless.


----------



## Ringo

gipper said:


> of Stalin, Hitler,  etc. Have you ever heard of these killers?


Do you have Stalin and Hitler in the same position? Do you think you don't have a little brainwashing problem yourself?


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> Great post. I’m in complete agreement.
> 
> What I’ll never understand are Americans who get their news from establishment corporate media and think their informed.  When it’s so easy to prove their new sources lie and misrepresent on the regular, and are completely compromised by the ultra wealthy and the globalists.


A lot of it has to do with the agenda and who are the "stake holders."

Hell, even Klaus Schwab is pushing this thing, called, "stake holder capitalism."  Which, in essence means, the rich and the powerful will rule, and the poor and powerless won't have a say in their destiny.  Who has a stake in making a police state, controlling all the levers of power, making the narrative, and seizing all the resources?

SO?  What it boils down to, is media that is funded by billionaire foundations, or the billion dollar interlocking global corporate advertisements, or ad. revenue sponsored from grants given by governments, all have a stake in certain types of propaganda.   Hell, I hear the same exact government promos on my conservative talk radio station, as I do on my NPR station these day. .. it doesn't bode well for getting the truth, it really doesn't.

Most of the media that is independent of those influences?  Is going to be largely "populist," in nature, meaning, directly funded by ONLY by small nickle and dime contributions made directly from the public.  The upshot of that?  If a production isn't truthful media, if it isn't telling the public FACTS, and lack of spin, to which we can accurately live our lives on?  These sources and folks making it just won't get paid.

The little folks can't afford to spend their money on crap.

As Rockefeller himself once was famous for saying. . .







IMO, this is why, more and more, both government and big tech, are trying to censor that, which they cannot control.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> “requires”
> 
> 
> 
> If you happened to witness a very large angry hulk of a man with a large club bludgeoning  a woman, and old man and two young children to death do you really have to delve  into the historical fsmily events, review photos, employment status, religious affiliation, social media,  and, interview police and educated authorities, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by the weaker members of ttat man’s family before deciding that the man is wrong?


Dumb hypothetical that absolutely doesn't apply to militaries fighting in war, and this all because of their government's. 

Try harder. 

War is Hell period, and yes sadly enough civilian's end up as causalities in war, otherwise when the two sides go for each other's throats with extreme prejudice. Pumping your citizen's up to fight a war against a major foe was an irresponsible act that placed civilian's into harms way. What kind of person does something like that ?? It should have been women and children out, then let's rock and roll to the beat of the drum's.


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> A lot of it has to do with the agenda and who are the "stake holders."
> 
> Hell, even Klaus Schwab is pushing this thing, called, "stake holder capitalism."  Which, in essence means, the rich and the powerful will rule, and the poor and powerless won't have a say in their destiny.  Who has a stake in making a police state, controlling all the levers of power, making the narrative, and seizing all the resources?
> 
> SO?  What it boils down to, is media that is funded by billionaire foundations, or the billion dollar interlocking global corporate advertisements, or ad. revenue sponsored from grants given by governments, all have a stake in certain types of propaganda.   Hell, I hear the same exact government promos on my conservative talk radio station, as I do on my NPR station these day. .. it doesn't bode well for getting the truth, it really doesn't.
> 
> Most of the media that is independent of those influences?  Is going to be largely "populist," in nature, meaning, directly funded by ONLY by small nickle and dime contributions made directly from the public.  The upshot of that?  If a production isn't truthful media, if it isn't telling the public FACTS, and lack of spin, to which we can accurately live our lives on?  These sources and folks making it just won't get paid.
> 
> The little folks can't afford to spend their money on crap.
> 
> As Rockefeller himself once was famous for saying. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, this is why, more and more, both government and big tech, are trying to censor that, which they cannot control.


The people were all for this tech crap, but slowly they are going to regret it, especially as it becomes more and more intrusive into their everyday lives. We have been slowly groomed, and we are being set up to accept our privacy as being just another notch on the tree of state control. First it was "trust us" this stuff is harmless, and it's going to make our lives better, but what it ended up being is an invasive thing that became an "I GOTCHA NOW" kind of thing.

Trust me when I say that you people had best back back up on the gang plank, and try to retake the boat. We are seeing only a small preview into what's coming soon, and you won't like it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> It should have been women and children out,


Why would Ukrainian Women and children and old people leave on or before February 20 because Putin was exercising his military in drills on the Russian side of the border with no intention to start a war?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

beagle9 said:


> Everyone knows that wars start for long term reasoning, and it isn't as simple as just looking at which military crossed into which militaries territory.



When Vladimir Putin sent his army across the border into Ukraine on February 24, 2022 there was absolutely no long-term reasoning involved. Vladimir Putin decided to do it. His pretext for why he did it, denazification, encroachment of NATO, militarization of the Ukrainian government are not rational truthful factual or reasonable in anyway. Vladimir Putin is a sociopath who thought he could walk over Ukraine in 48 hours. That was a miscalculation. Now Putin is compensating by targeting civilians and mass murder cannot be associated with reasonableness by anyone with a moral compass or knows the difference between good and evil, right and wrong.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Following his idiocy W and O must be terrible war criminals (and of course they are) for invading several nations. Yet he won’t admit to this, like so many dumb Americans. The hypocrisy of Americans is limitless.


Well I have to say that during the times of wars that which we have had in the past, I was for our going after the bad guy's in the world, otherwise who brought about our going after them when we did because of our interest in the regions. 

Yeah Sadam Hussien might not have been part of 9-11, but he was a brutal dictator that attacked Kuwait, and we should have went to Bagdad when we defensively attacked Sadam for the Kuwaiti's sake in Desert Storm, and then especially when we later had to create a no fly zone for the Kurds. Giving our enemy Pakistan million's of dollar's in aid, otherwise after learning that they were giving safe haven to Bin Laden was another political blunder done in our namesake back in the day. Yeah they were our enemy for doing just that. On and on it goes.


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why would Ukrainian Women and children and old people leave on or before February 20 because Putin was exercising his military in drills on the Russian side of the border with no intention to start a war?


What you want to bet that Zelensky knew what was coming ?


----------



## beagle9

NotfooledbyW said:


> When Vladimir Putin sent his army across the border into Ukraine on February 24, 2022 there was absolutely no long-term reasoning involved. Vladimir Putin decided to do it. His pretext for why he did it, denazification, encroachment of NATO, militarization of the Ukrainian government are not rational truthful factual or reasonable in anyway. Vladimir Putin is a sociopath who thought he could walk over Ukraine in 48 hours. That was a miscalculation. Now Putin is compensating by targeting civilians and mass murder cannot be associated with reasonableness by anyone with a moral compass or knows the difference between good and evil, right and wrong.



This is your sociopath ? Funny Xi doesn't seem to think that he is.


----------



## beagle9




----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


> Do you have Stalin and Hitler in the same position? Do you think you don't have a little brainwashing problem yourself?


You misunderstand. The poster I responded to claimed Putin was the worst war criminal EVER!


----------



## badger2

Pentagon's marionette, Lloyd Austin, has just arrived in Sofia, Bulgaria, for a media photo-op a day after Russian diplomats are expelled.

We must take heed to Putin's message. He knows about puppet theater. Furthermore, there is another Maidan besides the one in Kiev Russia is drawing attention to, almost as fast as the Pentagon puppeteers pull the dusty relics from their closet.

Putin calls Kinzhal (Dagger) "the ideal weapon." Kinzhal has just destroyed much stored military equipment at Ivano-Frankivsk. 

Twin Towns and Sister Cities of Ivan-Frankivsk include Arlington County, USA, location of the Pentagon. CIA operatives in Ukraine know about Viche Maidan, the square in Ivano-Frankivsk. If the URL does not function, type it into the spacebar:

Viche Maidan. - Ivano-Frankivsk


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viche_Maidan,_Ivano_Frankivsk
		

'....During christmas the maidan gets filled with people participating in a vertep parade.'

Pentagon sends puppets, Putin sends rockets.

Vertep








						Vertep - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ClaireH

NotfooledbyW said:


> “requires”
> 
> 
> 
> If you happened to witness a very large angry hulk of a man with a large club bludgeoning  a woman, and old man and two young children to death do you really have to delve  into the historical fsmily events, review photos, employment status, religious affiliation, social media,  and, interview police and educated authorities, and examining divisional aspects currently demonstrated by the weaker members of ttat man’s family before deciding that the man is wrong?I



I will give you 10 points for that response, but don't get too happy, you're still in the negative lol


----------



## badger2

As Xi and Putin plan Siberia-2 pipeline, the second Kinzhal strike takes out a fuel depot at Mykolaiv:

2022 marta 20 Moscow Times: Russia Has Again Fired Hypersonic Missiles in Ukraine








						Russia Says Has Again Fired Hypersonic Missiles in Ukraine - The Moscow Times
					

Russia said Sunday it has again fired its newest Kinzhal hypersonic missiles in Ukraine, destroying a fuel storage site in the country's south.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



'....Mykolaiv.'


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> Pentagon's marionette, Lloyd Austin, has just arrived in Sofia, Bulgaria, for a media photo-op a day after Russian diplomats are expelled.
> 
> We must take heed to Putin's message. He knows about puppet theater. Furthermore, there is another Maidan besides the one in Kiev Russia is drawing attention to, almost as fast as the Pentagon puppeteers pull the dusty relics from their closet.
> 
> Putin calls Kinzhal (Dagger) "the ideal weapon." Kinzhal has just destroyed much stored military equipment at Ivano-Frankivsk.
> 
> Twin Towns and Sister Cities of Ivan-Frankivsk include Arlington County, USA, location of the Pentagon. CIA operatives in Ukraine know about Viche Maidan, the square in Ivano-Frankivsk. If the URL does not function, type it into the spacebar:
> 
> Viche Maidan. - Ivano-Frankivsk
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viche_Maidan,_Ivano_Frankivsk
> 
> 
> '....During christmas the maidan gets filled with people participating in a vertep parade.'
> 
> Pentagon sends puppets, Putin sends rockets.
> 
> Vertep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertep - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Only at Ukraine.  We do not fear Russia...........Only the MAD principle keeps us from beating them into the ground like a tent stake.........THAT AND POLITICAL WHORES in charge of us.  Right now Russia China and BRICS are looking to come off the Petro dollar.

The lose of the Dollar as the world currency will financially destroy us by the globalist............The puzzle pieces come together.  BRICS and even so called allies like Saudi Arabia are now trading in YUAN...........

That is a CLEAR AND PRESENT DANGER to the U.S.  Andy why we should punch the dang bear right in the mouth in Ukraine RIGHT NOW.  Many from my side will be against that...........But it is CLEAR...........THE BEAR AND DRAGON are on the move to destroy us financially...........Our own leaders have done such a great job already.......They want to finish us off.

Their aim to destroy us.............is why we should bitch slap Putin.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Only at Ukraine.  We do not fear Russia...........Only the MAD principle keeps us from beating them into the ground like a tent stake.........THAT AND POLITICAL WHORES in charge of us.  Right now Russia China and BRICS are looking to come off the Petro dollar.
> 
> The lose of the Dollar as the world currency will financially destroy us by the globalist............The puzzle pieces come together.  BRICS and even so called allies like Saudi Arabia are now trading in YUAN...........
> 
> That is a CLEAR AND PRESENT DANGER to the U.S.  Andy why we should punch the dang bear right in the mouth in Ukraine RIGHT NOW.  Many from my side will be against that...........But it is CLEAR...........THE BEAR AND DRAGON are on the move to destroy us financially...........Our own leaders have done such a great job already.......They want to finish us off.
> 
> Their aim to destroy us.............is why we should bitch slap Putin.


Losing the moral high ground has cost us severely, and it has caused us to fall from grace in God's eyes possibly... Once a majority Christian or Christian loving nation with the strength of 10 bears, has all but now been reduced to nothing more than a laughing stock to the world whether friend or foe, then we are seen as a nation in extreme duress over our internal affairs, and over our external affairs.

We actually might be seen as being far more dangerous to the world now, otherwise with the world seeing us as being highly unstable within, and yet here we are in possession of one of the most powerful nuclear Arsenal's in the world. 

Us not realizing that with such power comes great responsibility, and it is so that we should always, and will always, be a defending nation of peace in the world, and not an aggressive one in the world. It is of the utmost importance.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Losing the moral high ground has cost us severely, and it has caused us to fall from grace in God's eyes possibly... Once a majority Christian or Christian loving nation with the strength of 10 bears, has all but now been reduced to nothing more than a laughing stock to the world whether friend or foe, then we are seen as a nation in extreme duress over our internal affairs, and over our external affairs.
> 
> We actually might be seen as being far more dangerous to the world now, otherwise with the world seeing us as being highly unstable within, and yet here we are in possession of one of the most powerful nuclear Arsenal's in the world.
> 
> Us not realizing that with such power comes great responsibility, and it is so that we should always, and will always, be a defending nation of peace in the world, and not an aggressive one in the world. It is of the utmost importance.


We are morally destroying ourselves.........and financially destroying ourselves by not kicking the bought and paid for politicians out of office and into prison where far too many belong.  We fought 20 years for what.............a never ending War fought on the enemies terms as the weapons manufacturers made bank off the blood.

BRICS has been around since then.............and it's purpose is CLEAR......take us down.........with the end of the dollar.  

Global reset is coming...........and hell to follow.........

With Russia............China and the others..........I understand they want us GONE............While I can't stand the assholes who got us here........I understand the situation and WHY I'M VERY HARD ON RUSSIA.  THEY ARE NOT ANGELS.........  Their purpose is our demise and POWER.    But we have a drooling idiot in office......

We have no one with a back bone.............You WILL NOT AGREE WITH ME.........but I'd have put the military on alert and increased troop levels as soon as they massed on Ukraine's border and TOLD PUTIN you so much as pass gas at me I will hit you........

That is called Peace Thru strength..............Trump was a wild card.  They had no idea whether he'd pull the trigger on them.  He sure as hell did in Syria allowing Russian Mercs to get hit.

That is why they didn't invade.


----------



## postman

eagle1462010 said:


> That is called Peace Thru strength..............Trump was a wild card.  They had no idea whether he'd pull the trigger on them.  He sure as hell did in Syria allowing Russian Mercs to get hit.
> 
> That is why they didn't invade.



Or they waited until they had the winning hand.

Russia developed hypersonic cruise missiles, and tested them. They're unstoppable.  So NATO over a barrel.  Putin has thousands of missiles aimed at them, and they have nothing to defend with, or shoot back with.

So when Putin told his forces to warm up the weapons.   That was his way of telling NATO he has the strategic upper hand.


----------



## eagle1462010

postman said:


> Or they waited until they had the winning hand.
> 
> Russia developed hypersonic cruise missiles, and tested them. They're unstoppable.  So NATO over a barrel.  Putin has thousands of missiles aimed at them, and they have nothing to defend with, or shoot back with.
> 
> So when Putin told his forces to warm up the weapons.   That was his way of telling NATO he has the strategic upper hand.


Against NATO he doesn't have the upper hand.............Hypersonic missiles on a conventional battlefield will not change the outcome if our fleet of drone weapons wipe them out.

If he uses them for Nukes..........the world ends anyway.  We have more than enough to destroy them 100 times over.


----------



## postman

eagle1462010 said:


> Against NATO he doesn't have the upper hand.............Hypersonic missiles on a conventional battlefield will not change the outcome if our fleet of drone weapons wipe them out.



They are intermediate range (up to 5,000 KM) so drones would have to strike deep within the heart of Russia to take on the launch sites.  And their speed and maneuverability make them virtually unstoppable.  Whether conventionally or nuclear armed.

Putin said he was creating the next generation of unstoppable missiles, and then he did.  We have no defense against them, and we have nothing in the arsenal to threaten to shoot back with.


----------



## eagle1462010

postman said:


> They are intermediate range (up to 5,000 KM) so drones would have to strike deep within the heart of Russia to take on the launch sites.  And their speed and maneuverability make them virtually unstoppable.  Whether conventionally or nuclear armed.
> 
> Putin said he was creating the next generation of unstoppable missiles, and then he did.  We have no defense against them, and we have nothing in the arsenal to threaten to shoot back with.


So.  One weapon doesn't win a war.........And even with that show me their MASSIVE ABILITY to hit our cruise missiles?  

You overrate 1 WEAPON..........

F22 rapture..............can go in there unseen and hit as it pleases...........Can't see it........Can't hit it.

Then AWACS will show them 1000 aircraft coming at them...........figure out where they are before they hit?  

One hypersonic tech doesn't change a thing if we go at it with them.............if a Nuke NOTHING CHANGES EITHER.......they will die with us.


----------



## postman

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  One weapon doesn't win a war.........And even with that show me their MASSIVE ABILITY to hit our cruise missiles?



We don't have any cruise missiles.  At least not in theatre. Ours are all air launched.  We have nothing on the ground.


----------



## eagle1462010

postman said:


> We don't have any cruise missiles.  At least not in theatre. Ours are all air launched.  We have nothing on the ground.


LOL

What you don't see in the sea is what will kill you.

And one Aegis could fire a 100 of them in the black sea in about 5 minutes and hit a dime.

We have the most aircraft in the world............and stealth can launch them in MASS.........

If Russia pulls the trigger on US..........we will beat them into the ground like a tent stake.........That is why they threaten with Nukes.


----------



## postman

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> What you don't see in the sea is what will kill you.
> 
> And one Aegis could fire a 100 of them in the black sea in about 5 minutes and hit a dime.



Putins missiles are 3-5 times faster than ours.  We have nothing in the inventory to track them, catch them, or shoot them down.  So for every Aegis cruiser we have ready to fire at him, he has dozens of missiles pointed back that we can't stop.

Why do you think Putin created the next generation missile.  It's even better than stealth.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> We are morally destroying ourselves.........and financially destroying ourselves by not kicking the bought and paid for politicians out of office and into prison where far too many belong.  We fought 20 years for what.............a never ending War fought on the enemies terms as the weapons manufacturers made bank off the blood.
> 
> BRICS has been around since then.............and it's purpose is CLEAR......take us down.........with the end of the dollar.
> 
> Global reset is coming...........and hell to follow.........
> 
> With Russia............China and the others..........I understand they want us GONE............While I can't stand the assholes who got us here........I understand the situation and WHY I'M VERY HARD ON RUSSIA.  THEY ARE NOT ANGELS.........  Their purpose is our demise and POWER.    But we have a drooling idiot in office......
> 
> We have no one with a back bone.............You WILL NOT AGREE WITH ME.........but I'd have put the military on alert and increased troop levels as soon as they massed on Ukraine's border and TOLD PUTIN you so much as pass gas at me I will hit you........
> 
> That is called Peace Thru strength..............Trump was a wild card.  They had no idea whether he'd pull the trigger on them.  He sure as hell did in Syria allowing Russian Mercs to get hit.
> 
> That is why they didn't invade.


I agree totally... Yes we had an opportunity to do exactly what you said in the beginning if we had the right leadership, but once the equal powerful nuclear nation kicked dirt in our face, and then we missed the opportunity to project strength first, is when he gained the green light on attacking Ukraine due our known weakness in our leadership, and maybe compromised situation in our current leadership. 

His (Putin's) word's afterwards of placing his nuclear forces on alert was his first strike without actually pulling the trigger on the world... It paralyzed the world response because it was to late once the first verbal strike had been taken in a show of unshakable defiance concerning what was touted in the past as a new world order no matter how much it hurt nation's that didn't follow the rules that would be laid out in that order.

I feel like we've been sold out, compromised, and grouped into something that most Americans hate and/or denounce, but we as American's are powerless to do anything about it or so we've been led to believe.


----------



## eagle1462010

postman said:


> Putins missiles are 3-5 times faster than ours.  We have nothing in the inventory to track them, catch them, or shoot them down.  So for every Aegis cruiser we have ready to fire at him, he has dozens of missiles pointed back that we can't stop.
> 
> Why do you think Putin created the next generation missile.  It's even better than stealth.


One weapon doesn't win a war..................We don't FEAR RUSSIA......Only the nukes stop us from whooping their asses right now.

You overrate one weapon system.  It CAN BE TAKEN OUT.  How does it fire anything if it is blown to hell?


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> I agree totally... Yes we had an opportunity to do exactly what you said in the beginning if we had the right leadership, but once the equal powerful nuclear nation kicked dirt in our face, and then we missed the opportunity to project strength first, is when he gained the green light on attacking Ukraine due our known weakness in our leadership, and maybe compromised situation in our current leadership.
> 
> His (Putin's) word's afterwards of placing his nuclear forces on alert was his first strike without actually pulling the trigger on the world... It paralyzed the world response because it was to late once the first verbal strike had been taken in a show of unshakable defiance concerning what was touted in the past as a new world order no matter how much it hurt nation's that didn't follow the rules that would be laid out in that order.
> 
> I feel like we've been sold out, compromised, and grouped into something that most Americans hate and/or denounce, but we as American's are powerless to do anything about it or so we've been led to believe.


Biden is there puppet............He would not have done this with Trump.  Trump wouldn't back down and is a UNKNOWN.......which makes them Fear challenging him.

Biden..............THEY OWN HIM


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> What you don't see in the sea is what will kill you.
> 
> And one Aegis could fire a 100 of them in the black sea in about 5 minutes and hit a dime.
> 
> We have the most aircraft in the world............and stealth can launch them in MASS.........
> 
> If Russia pulls the trigger on US..........we will beat them into the ground like a tent stake.........That is why they threaten with Nukes.


Yeah, but we don't want that, so either we get our house in order or we will probably face nuclear winter by challenging a snake that's backed into a defensive corner now. Our time has past to project peacefully strength without action due to a perception that we might take action if the push into Ukraine happened, so now because of the disrespect of Biden, this Putin may feel that he will never allow someone like a Biden to make a laughing stock out of Russia, so we had best tread lightly in the situation until we gain some kind of respect in our leadership back.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> One weapon doesn't win a war..................We don't FEAR RUSSIA......Only the nukes stop us from whooping their asses right now.
> 
> You overrate one weapon system.  It CAN BE TAKEN OUT.  How does it fire anything if it is blown to hell?


Agree, but it's a shame we were put into this situation, and we should never forget.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Yeah, but we don't want that, so either we get our house in order or we will probably face nuclear winter by challenging a snake that's backed into a defensive corner now. Our time has past to project peacefully strength without action due to a perception that we might take action if the push into Ukraine happened, so now because of the disrespect of Biden, this Putin may feel that he will never allow someone like a Biden to make a laughing stock out of Russia, so we had best tread lightly in the situation until we gain some kind of respect in our leadership back.


That overlooks BRICS......which is now on the move to get rid of the DOLLAR........

That is a clear and present danger brought to us by the Globalist and their puppet Biden.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Biden is there puppet............He would not have done this with Trump.  Trump wouldn't back down and is a UNKNOWN.......which makes them Fear challenging him.
> 
> Biden..............THEY OWN HIM


My other fear is Biden being forced to recklessly show bravado when he isn't like that. Otherwise someone like Biden showing some kind of fake bravado is a very dangerous thing. It could escalate things way worse out of control than they already are.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> My other fear is Biden being forced to recklessly show bravado when he isn't like that. Otherwise someone like Biden showing some kind of fake bravado is a very dangerous thing. It could escalate things way worse out of control than they already are.


He is a puppet on strings......Russia knows this............they know who pulls the strings............And that Biden is just a weekend at Bernie's skit.

They understand our military isn't Biden..........Pressure can still be brought to bare............


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> That overlooks BRICS......which is now on the move to get rid of the DOLLAR........
> 
> That is a clear and present danger brought to us by the Globalist and their puppet Biden.


Yes we have put ourselves into a situation, but it could be something we can't control, because the Bible is going to fulfill itself one way or another. Have to just stand up for righteousness as individual's to death do we all part this world.


----------



## badger2

Nuts. The bible is one of the  most dangerous self-glossing literatures on the planet, drenched with dipshit violence and fairy tales.


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> Nuts. The bible is one of the  most dangerous self-glossing literatures on the planet, drenched with dipshit violence and fairy tales.


And this is why you are a complete nut job that will never amount to a pile of manure in life. Sorry but you bring it upon yourself, and why you aren't a Democrat (heck you might be), just boggles the mind.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> He is a puppet on strings......Russia knows this............they know who pulls the strings............And that Biden is just a weekend at Bernie's skit.
> 
> They understand our military isn't Biden..........Pressure can still be brought to bare............


I am trying to think of a president (since Eisenhower) who isn't a puppet on a string. I can't think of any.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Nuts. The bible is one of the  most dangerous self-glossing literatures on the planet, drenched with dipshit violence and fairy tales.


I agree, and worse is that it is used to justify war *in our time*.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> And this is why you are a complete nut job that will never amount to a pile of manure in life. Sorry but you bring it upon yourself, and why you aren't a Democrat (heck you might be), just boggles the mind.


You are fucked up on the lord, you have a mental disease akin to bloodsucking vampirism: attaching yourself and your religious mafia to world events in the hope that a long-out-of-style belief system will still be able to trump knowledge so that the protection rackets of faith stay current. A form of pedophilia.


----------



## badger2

Probably the most profound thing is that the non-existent god in the believer's head alreay knows what's going to happen, and watches anyway while doing (nothing [italics]). There's no chance of a system such as that going mad.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> I agree, and worse is that it is used to justify war *in our time*.


The evolution of this mental disease and protection racket aligns with hominid groups migrating out of Africa. One of the best for the syllabus is Shults, Iconoclastic Theology: Gilles Deleuze and the Secretion of Atheism.


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> Dumb hypothetical that absolutely doesn't apply to militaries fighting in war, and this all because of their government's.
> 
> Try harder.
> 
> War is Hell period, and yes sadly enough civilian's end up as causalities in war, otherwise when the two sides go for each other's throats with extreme prejudice. Pumping your citizen's up to fight a war against a major foe was an irresponsible act that placed civilian's into harms way. What kind of person does something like that ?? It should have been women and children out, then let's rock and roll to the beat of the drum's.


When we do it?  It's "collateral damage."

When they do it?  It's a "war crime."



We fight "terrorists."

They fight "freedom fighters."


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> You are fucked up on the lord, you have a mental disease akin to bloodsucking vampirism: attaching yourself and your religious mafia to world events in the hope that a long-out-of-style belief system will still be able to trump knowledge so that the protection rackets of faith stay current. A form of pedophilia.


Twist your wicked self into as many serpent's as you desire, but in the end you fail.


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> We are morally destroying ourselves.........and financially destroying ourselves by not kicking the bought and paid for politicians out of office and into prison where far too many belong.  We fought 20 years for what.............a never ending War fought on the enemies terms as the weapons manufacturers made bank off the blood.
> 
> BRICS has been around since then.............and it's purpose is CLEAR......take us down.........with the end of the dollar.
> 
> Global reset is coming...........and hell to follow.........
> 
> With Russia............China and the others..........I understand they want us GONE............While I can't stand the assholes who got us here........I understand the situation and WHY I'M VERY HARD ON RUSSIA.  THEY ARE NOT ANGELS.........  Their purpose is our demise and POWER.    But we have a drooling idiot in office......
> 
> We have no one with a back bone.............You WILL NOT AGREE WITH ME.........but I'd have put the military on alert and increased troop levels as soon as they massed on Ukraine's border and TOLD PUTIN you so much as pass gas at me I will hit you........
> 
> That is called Peace Thru strength..............Trump was a wild card.  They had no idea whether he'd pull the trigger on them.  He sure as hell did in Syria allowing Russian Mercs to get hit.
> 
> That is why they didn't invade.


It is important to remember, there is a false dichotomy going on here.  A lot of folks forget that.  I have the impression that you don't really know the truth about, "BRICS." or what the oligarchs are doing or how they are all really connected.  They could explain your devotion to war?   

The folks in charge, don't care about America anymore, they really don't.  None of them do.


Both the IMF, and BRICS, are run by the World Bank and the international oligarchs.  They are both integrated into the World Trade Organization and other global institutions. 

The global oligarchs don't care who wins or loses.  Don't let them toy with you.

Episode 369 - Globalization is Dead. Long Live the New World Order!​








						Episode 369 - Globalization is Dead. Long Live the New World Order! - The Corbett Report
					

https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/episode369-lq.mp3The globalists tell us that globalization is dead. But don't worry, there's a New World Order waiting in the wings to take its place. Confused? Don't be. Get the scoop on Globalization 2.0 and the New New (Polycentric) World Order on this week's...




					www.corbettreport.com
				



The globalists tell us that globalization is dead. But don't worry, there's a New World Order waiting in the wings to take its place. Confused? Don't be. Get the scoop on Globalization 2.0 and the New New (Polycentric) World Order on this week's edition of The Corbett Report podcast.

Phony Opposition: The Truth About the BRICS​








						Phony Opposition: The Truth About the BRICS - The Corbett Report
					

via Devon Douglas-Bowers hamptoninstitution.org This is a transcript of a recent email interview conducted between Devon Douglas-Brewers and independent journalist James Corbett, where they discuss BRICS, the view that many have of the organization as a resistance force and the truth behind...




					www.corbettreport.com
				




The BRICS Summit: What You Need to Know​




__





						The BRICS Summit: What You Need to Know — Steemit
					

by James Corbett        corbettreport.com        September 9, 2017    The leaders of the so-called "BRICS" nations… by corbettreport




					steemit.com


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> When we do it?  It's "collateral damage."
> 
> When they do it?  It's a "war crime."
> 
> 
> 
> We fight "terrorists."
> 
> They fight "freedom fighters."


Yes, but it still all comes down to the reasons for war, and it seems that in this case for some reason, it's like pulling teeth to get to the truth on these wars anymore. That's alright though, because the one they aren't fooling is the one that will deal with their souls come judgement day.


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> It is important to remember, there is a false dichotomy going on here. A lot of folks forget that. I have the impression that you don't really know the truth about, "BRICS." or what the oligarchs are doing or how they are all really connected. They could explain your devotion to war?


I've been posting on boards since the 90s...........and have read enough for over a decade to make that deduction.  Simply stated.......Their goal is our destruction by killing the dollar.

That was and still is their prupose.



MisterBeale said:


> The folks in charge, don't care about America anymore, they really don't. None of them do.


They are selling us down the river.  That we know and it's for the WEF and Global Reset.



MisterBeale said:


> Both the IMF, and BRICS, are run by the World Bank and the international oligarchs. They are both integrated into the World Trade Organization and other global institutions.
> 
> The global oligarchs don't care who wins or loses. Don't let them toy with you.


They manipulate currency and take from the country like the Federal Reserve.........They want a Global electronic currency.


When they collapse the dollar and they are doing this...........they will screw us royally...........you can't just print money forever and this is done not just here  but all over the world.

They mean to take us down.............so they can say they ARE HERE TO SAVE US LATER.  and Sheep will go BAHHHHHH.  and follow the ones who did it to them.


----------



## linux07

I have only the greatest respect for George Kennan. John Mearsheimer is a giant of a scholar. But I respectfully disagree. The problem with their argument is that it assumes that, had _nato_ not expanded, Russia wouldn’t be the same or very likely close to what it is today. What we have today in Russia is not some kind of surprise. It’s not some kind of deviation from a historical pattern. Way before _nato_ existed—in the nineteenth century—Russia looked like this: it had an autocrat. It had repression. It had militarism. It had suspicion of foreigners and the West. This is a Russia that we know, and it’s not a Russia that arrived yesterday or in the nineteen-nineties. It’s not a response to the actions of the West. There are internal processes in Russia that account for where we are today.


I would even go further. I would say that _nato_ expansion has put us in a _better_ place to deal with this historical pattern in Russia that we’re seeing again today.









						The Weakness of the Despot
					

An expert on Stalin discusses Putin, Russia, and the West.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## eagle1462010

And how do they do it...............hmmm.....

Crash you and take everything so you have to buy it back and be their slaves.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> I've been posting on boards since the 90s...........and have read enough for over a decade to make that deduction.  Simply stated.......Their goal is our destruction by killing the dollar.
> 
> That was and still is their prupose.
> 
> 
> They are selling us down the river.  That we know and it's for the WEF and Global Reset.
> 
> 
> They manipulate currency and take from the country like the Federal Reserve.........They want a Global electronic currency.
> 
> 
> When they collapse the dollar and they are doing this...........they will screw us royally...........you can't just print money forever and this is done not just here  but all over the world.
> 
> They mean to take us down.............so they can say they ARE HERE TO SAVE US LATER.  and Sheep will go BAHHHHHH.  and follow the ones who did it to them.


A good study of revelations is appropriate in these times.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​


"Helped"? I would say _instigated_ or _created_:


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> A good study of revelations is appropriate in these times.


Now there was a worker: John of Patmos, going bananas and wailing away into the night. Meanwhile on Lesbos, they were jumping from cliffs into the sea.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> "Helped"? I would say _instigated_ or _created_:


Where is access to "the links below" mentioned in this video?


----------



## beautress

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


The United States had nothing to do with Putin deciding to bomb the living daylights out of people in the Ukraine that was punished to the max by Russia in WWII and early years of the Cold War. Stalin killed over 20 million Ukrainians when people were looking at Germany's Hitler who was doing what Putin is doing today--eliminating anybody getting in his way. I understand the American Red Cross  is lending a good hand to the Ukrainian. I just went to their website to see what they're doing. redcross.org There's a lot of starvation going on inside the country where Putin's forces are bombing all avenues of life till they kill everyone there if they have to to go in and plunder the sources in the sovereign nation that has been deeply disrespected by the civilized western world, imho, except for their neighbor Poland and a couple of other countries nearby who could already be in Putin's crosshairs due to their helping feed milliona of people who no longer have a home due to Putin's bombing of men, women, and children. It makes me a little sick to think about what Putin has done to them.


----------



## badger2

The youtube page has the video and comments, the narrator says articles, apparently pulbished articles, though the comments say they were scrubbed:

Comments: 
Adrian Smith 3w ago 'The link for military operations in Ukraine doesn't show anything.'

Reply: Tales of the American Empire: 'All those articles disappeared from the Army's website a few weeks after this video first appeared.'

Reply: Mr. Rjsnowden: 'Bullshit!!!.'

Rjsnowden's link only shows videos.


----------



## beagle9

beautress said:


> The United States had nothing to do with Putin deciding to bomb the living daylights out of people in the Ukraine that was punished to the max by Russia in WWII and early years of the Cold War. Stalin killed over 20 million Ukrainians when people were looking at Germany's Hitler who was doing what Putin is doing today--eliminating anybody getting in his way.


Do you think that Putin has aspirations of venturing out beyond Ukraine, as did Hitler in his times ? How dangerous would it be for Putin to go beyond Ukraine into NATO Poland or etc ? I think it would be suicide for him for sure, because world war three would instantly begin, and the instant battle for a first strike would immediately come into play.

Don't think he's that dumb, but who knows at this point.


----------



## beagle9




----------



## beautress

beagle9 said:


> Do you think that Putin has aspirations of venturing out beyond Ukraine, as did Hitler in his times ? How dangerous would it be for Putin to go beyond Ukraine into NATO Poland or etc ? I think it would suicide for him for sure, because world war three would instantly begin, and the instant battle for a first strike would immediately come into play.
> 
> Don't think he's that dumb, but who knows at this point.


Just by what came out of Putin's mouth, he's eager to get Ukraine out of the way he's looking to finish off Finland and Norway (he said early on days of the Ukrainian slaughter), and others heard him drooling over Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania. There are other countries too between them and the Ukraine. He's killed too many people to destroy a sovereign nation, and he's aggressively owned that he has nukes on the table.

I hold the honorable Chief Justice Roberts accountable for the destruction of the vote in 2020. He refused to listen to Trump's case. His no excuses hideout smacks of Hillary's FBI files on everyone who's anyone's spied on private life. The alleged Steel Dossier has become known to be her own team's handiwork, and that they colluded with Russia by trading 20% of the US resources of high grade Uranium and 3 Aleutian Islands with a trillion barrels of oil beneath them for a $325,000,000. gift to her piggy bank, the Clinton Presidential Library. I don't like the direction the FBI is going either under Biden. They brought the same hacks back to do more cheating against the American people with their skills. They're pushing the nation into the communist corner. It sucks on a nuclear holocaust worldwide if we don't do something about it. And we have to stop being nice guys about those who betrayed us by stealing taxpayer-funded foreign aid by a guy who's pretending he is a blubbering idiot so he will get pity and not the chair for treason.

If Trump's huge win had been left alone by the Demmie cheaters and criminals, Putin's nightmare against the Ukraine would not have gotten to first base. Biden needs to go quietly into the night before the entire world is blown off its axis with nukes. Chief Justice Roberts' refusal to do justice to the majority of the American people allowed this world to become a future fireball. That's just what I think. I wish I were wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## beagle9

beautress said:


> Just by what came out of Putin's mouth, he's eager to get Ukraine out of the way he's looking to finish off Finland and Norway (he said early on days of the Ukrainian slaughter), and others heard him drooling over Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania. There are other countries too between them and the Ukraine. He's killed too many people to destroy a sovereign nation, and he's aggressively owned that he has nukes on the table.
> 
> I hold the honorable Chief Justice Roberts accountable for the destruction of the vote in 2020. He refused to listen to Trump's case. His no excuses hideout smacks of Hillary's FBI files on everyone who's anyone's spied on private life. The alleged Steel Dossier has become known to be her own team's handiwork, and that they colluded with Russia by trading 20% of the US resources of high grade Uranium and 3 Aleutian Islands with a trillion barrels of oil beneath them for a $325,000,000. gift to her piggy bank, the Clinton Presidential Library. I don't like the direction the FBI is going either under Biden. They brought the same hacks back to do more cheating against the American people with their skills. They're pushing the nation into the communist corner. It sucks on a nuclear holocaust worldwide if we don't do something about it. And we have to stop being nice guys about those who betrayed us by stealing taxpayer-funded foreign aid by a guy who's pretending he is a blubbering idiot so he will get pity and not the chair for treason.
> 
> If Trump's huge win had been left alone by the Demmie cheaters and criminals, Putin's nightmare against the Ukraine would not have gotten to first base. Biden needs to go quietly into the night before the entire world is blown off its axis with nukes. Chief Justice Roberts' refusal to do justice to the majority of the American people allowed this world to become a future fireball. That's just what I think. I wish I were wrong, but I don't think so.


I hope you are wrong also, but unfortunately you might be spot on. Isn't it funny though, how so many Americans right now are willing to play nuclear football as if it is tag football instead tackle football ? Maybe I'm an idiot, but the war monger's have been rampant in this opportunity to see if Putin is interested in a game of tag football instead tackle football..


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Where is access to "the links below" mentioned in this video?


The links are found "below" the video. Did you not look or are they censured in your country? If they are censored I can copy and paste them here.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Ringo

Judge gives neo-nazi leave to fight in Ukraine - Portugal Resident
					

Judge gives neo-nazi leave to fight in Ukraine: Suspends order obliging Mário Machado to report bi-monthly to authorities




					www.portugalresident.com


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> View attachment 619040


I am trying to think of a better descrption of them other than Dictator or Fascists. They are in the same league as Hitler, Mussolini, Pol Pot, Shah, Pinochet, Amin, Kim Jong-un, Franco, Stalin, Mao ...


----------



## Ringo

GLASNOST said:


> Stalin


Remove comrade Stalin, the savior of humanity from nazi plaue, from your list


----------



## beautress

Ringo said:


> Remove comrade Stalin, the savior of humanity from nazi plaue, from your list


You didn't know that Stalin killed more of his own countrymen, women, and children than Hitler because he noticed he could get away with it with the western world focused in on Hitler as if he were Satan himself? You missed some lessons in World History, doll.


----------



## Ringo

beautress said:


> You didn't know that Stalin killed more of his own countrymen, women, and children than Hitler because he noticed he could get away with it with the western world focused in on Hitler as if he were Satan himself? You missed some lessons in World History, doll.


Of course, you have sawdust in your head, but okay, I'll tell you something that you didn't have the opportunity to hear and see in a society governed by Fake news.
Hitler destroyed all germans who disagreed with his policy, including Germans of "Aryan blood", communists, socialists. And mentally ill and incapacitated germans were not considered people at all and were simply destroyed like garbage along with jews. But the rest of the german, biggest part, accepted Hitler and his ideology and agreed that they were a superior race and worthy of having slaves from among inferior nations. Why would Hitler destroy such a useful population?
 However, at the end of the war, sitting in a bunker and listening to Soviet artillery, he spoke about the German people as unworthy of his great Fuhrer and wished this people death.


----------



## ClaireH

beagle9 said:


>


That 17 minute video is definitely worth anyone’s time to watch and thanks for
posting it Beagle.

Highlights:


Declaring a no fly zone would require a decision about Ukraine continuing their drones.

Past no-fly zones, as with Iraq and Libya, resulted in major escalation of everyone shooting at each other. In Iraq, US Black Hawks shot down by friendly fire.

The vast geographical area of Ukraine, comparable to be the size of Texas, makes a no-fly zone more difficult.

Establishing a no-fly zone in Ukraine would involve going into Russian air space and possibly into Belarus.

Russian troops on the ground currently estimated to be around 180,000 in the Ukraine.

Russia can fire missiles from within their own air space at 2000 miles.

My own assessment based upon researching, there are most likely more than one war criminal in the mix in addition to Putin.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## badger2

Mariupol is on the verge of falling to Russian forces, though it may still be over week to go. There are several thousand neo-nazis concentrated at a factory. Meanwhile, in sequence with the ammunitions storage recently destroyed by Putin's Kinzhal strike at Pentagon-linked Ivano-Frankivsk, more ammunitions get destroyed in preparation to take Kiev once Mariupol falls.

2022 marta 21 VS RF unichtozhili batareiu ukrainskikh RS-30 bazu khraneniia boepripasov v Kieve
Russian Armed Forces Destroyed a Battery of Ukrainian RS-30s and an Ammunition Storage Base in Kiev
'Konachenkov: "Vysokotochnym oruzhiem bol'shoi dal'nosti nochiu 21 marta byla unichtozhena batareia ukrainskikh reaktivnykh sistem zalpovogo ognia i baza khraneniis ikh boepripasov v nerabotaiushchem torgovom tsentre.
On the night of 21 March, a battery of Ukrainian multiple rocket launchers and a storage base for their ammunition in an idle shopping center were destroyed by high-precision long-range weapons." '


----------



## there4eyeM

All the wrongs everyone else has ever done do not change the criminality of Putin's aggression.


----------



## Ringo

Marjorie Taylor Greene says Nazis may be getting Biden's Ukraine aid
					

"It's not Pro-Putin to be against this. It's Pro-torture & evil to stay silent/censor it," Greene said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## GLASNOST

there4eyeM said:


> All the wrongs everyone else has ever done do not change the criminality of Putin's aggression.


You know that guy who got blamed for everything by everyone who did him wrong? Well, today he decided to kick ass.


----------



## Ringo

"On March 21, US Ambassador John Sullivan, summoned to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation, was made a demarche and handed a note of protest in connection with the recent unacceptable statements by the head of the White House Joe Biden to the President of Russia," the document states. Biden said earlier that he considers Russian President Vladimir Putin a "war criminal."

The Foreign Ministry pointed out that "such statements by the American President, unworthy of a statesman of such a high rank, put Russian-American relations on the verge of rupture. They warned that the hostile actions taken against Russia will receive a decisive and firm rebuff."

"When discussing topical bilateral issues, the Ambassador was acutely faced with the issue of ensuring normal working conditions of Russian diplomatic missions in the United States, including guarantees of their uninterrupted functioning," the ministry concluded.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> The links are found "below" the video. Did you not look or are they censured in your country? If they are censored I can copy and paste them here.


That's not it. The Army has scrubbed the articles mentioned in the video. Do you understand, or did you not watch the video?


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> "On March 21, US Ambassador John Sullivan, summoned to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Russian Federation, was made a demarche and handed a note of protest in connection with the recent unacceptable statements by the head of the White House Joe Biden to the President of Russia," the document states. Biden said earlier that he considers Russian President Vladimir Putin a "war criminal."
> 
> The Foreign Ministry pointed out that "such statements by the American President, unworthy of a statesman of such a high rank, put Russian-American relations on the verge of rupture. They warned that the hostile actions taken against Russia will receive a decisive and firm rebuff."
> 
> "When discussing topical bilateral issues, the Ambassador was acutely faced with the issue of ensuring normal working conditions of Russian diplomatic missions in the United States, including guarantees of their uninterrupted functioning," the ministry concluded.


Biden doesn't know what he is saying from one minute to the next. The world knows this so he isn't taken seriously. At home however the American population eat his words like pudding and they still quote sources from the CIA as though it is the God's truth.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> That's not it. The Army has scrubbed the articles mentioned in the video. Do you understand, or did you not watch the video?


I don't understand what you are saying. If there is a statement in the video that is not substantiated by the links below then quote the passage and mark the time. You can't just say "there is something missing" and think I'm going to go back and watch the whole video again making notes of every word and try to guess what you are referring to. I am willing to meet you halfway but I'm not going to bend over backwards just to help you.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> I don't understand what you are saying. If there is a statement in the video that is not substantiated by the links below then quote the passage and mark the time. You can't just say "there is something missing" and think I'm going to go back and watch the whole video again making notes of every word and try to guess what you are referring to. I am willing to meet you halfway but I'm not going to bend over backwards just to help you.


The problem was first explained in post # 602, where we copied the exact place in the comments to the video that talked about the problem. Otherwise, the narrator in the video mentions the problem at timepoint ~ 10:15.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> Ask yourself,  how this clown could earn $1 billion.


*Naive About Kiev*

According to the Globalist outsourcing lazy fairies preaching _laissez-faire_, if Zellbelly has it, he must have earned it.  So the Rooskies are just jealous, which, according to oinkonomics, is the only reason the have-nots resent the haves!!!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

postman said:


> Or they waited until they had the winning hand.
> 
> Russia developed hypersonic cruise missiles, and tested them. They're unstoppable.  So NATO over a barrel.  Putin has thousands of missiles aimed at them, and they have nothing to defend with, or shoot back with.
> 
> So when Putin told his forces to warm up the weapons.   That was his way of telling NATO he has the strategic upper hand.


*Once Again, the Doormats Will Get Stomped On*

Weak, America-dependent NYETO has a way of backing down from defending gutless parasitic Poland.  They can go back to an agreement they reneged on when Russia was weak and say that all Eastern European membership is invalid.


----------



## badger2

beagle9 said:


> Twist your wicked self into as many serpent's as you desire, but in the end you fail.


One must live the actual religious pathology to best gain victory over it. For most that understand how religions can secrete atheism, especially the world's champion for secreting it, xianity, there can never be a return. When the religious addict invokes revelations, rest assured it is an anxious attempt to escape the logical contradiction.

'As we observed in the introductory chapter, most of the leading theologians within such traditions recognized the logical problems with the notion of an infinite supernatural Agent who favors a particular coalition. If "the infinite" cannot be thought as an Entity distinct from "the finite," else it would be limited by the finite and so itself be finite in that very limitation. Then (a fortiori [italics]) the infinite cannot be thought of as one supernatural Person distinct from other persons, who favors one Polity distinct from other polities.

Nevertheless, even the most rigorous of logicians would only follow this line of flight so far before appealing to another source of knowledge, immunized from logic: revelations and rituals to which only members of the religious in-group had access.'
(Shults, Iconoclastic Theology: Gilles Deleuze and the Secretion of Atheism, pp. 57-8)


----------



## eagle1462010

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Once Again, the Doormats Will Get Stomped On*
> 
> Weak, America-dependent NYETO has a way of backing down from defending gutless parasitic Poland.  They can go back to an agreement they reneged on when Russia was weak and say that all Eastern European membership is invalid.


LOL

So now you are saying Putin will take Poland next?  Are you  for this as you ATTACK POLAND it appears?  

Biden is a POS.........but I don't think he can allow too much even though he is bought off............why the assholes shouldn't steal elections.
Need a leader not a drooling idiot.


----------



## gipper

linux07 said:


> I have only the greatest respect for George Kennan. John Mearsheimer is a giant of a scholar. But I respectfully disagree. The problem with their argument is that it assumes that, had _nato_ not expanded, Russia wouldn’t be the same or very likely close to what it is today. What we have today in Russia is not some kind of surprise. It’s not some kind of deviation from a historical pattern. Way before _nato_ existed—in the nineteenth century—Russia looked like this: it had an autocrat. It had repression. It had militarism. It had suspicion of foreigners and the West. This is a Russia that we know, and it’s not a Russia that arrived yesterday or in the nineteen-nineties. It’s not a response to the actions of the West. There are internal processes in Russia that account for where we are today.
> 
> 
> I would even go further. I would say that _nato_ expansion has put us in a _better_ place to deal with this historical pattern in Russia that we’re seeing again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Weakness of the Despot
> 
> 
> An expert on Stalin discusses Putin, Russia, and the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com


I can’t agree. When the USSR dissolved almost overnight and without any bloodshed, this was a major historical event. It should have lead to the US and Russia developing friendly relationships, and it did for a few years. 

NATO should have closed down with the end of the USSR. Instead the powers-that-be decided that needed an enemy to keep the war profiteers flush with cash. So, they expanded NATO even though they promised not to.

Somehow Americans don’t comprehend how provocative NATO expansion is to Russia. They somehow think a massive military mobilized on Russia’s border designed to kill Russians, shouldn’t concern Russia.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> I can’t agree. When the USSR dissolved almost overnight and without any bloodshed, this was a major historical event. It should have lead to the US and Russia developing friendly relationships, and it did for a few years.
> 
> NATO should have closed down with the end of the USSR. Instead the powers-that-be decided that needed an enemy to keep the war profiteers flush with cash. So, they expanded NATO even though they promised not to.
> 
> Somehow Americans don’t comprehend how provocative NATO expansion is to Russia. They somehow think a massive military mobilized on Russia’s border designed to kill Russians, shouldn’t concern Russia.


The ones who JOINED after the fall did it to make sure they didn't get taken back over by the USSR...........

It was designed to take on Russia and even after the fall Russia were NOT THE GOOD GUYS............NATO expanded as it WAS WINNING..........

Has NATO attacked Russia...........WELL NO WE HAVEN'T........except for economic War when they invade others.


----------



## gipper

beautress said:


> The United States had nothing to do with Putin deciding to bomb the living daylights out of people in the Ukraine that was punished to the max by Russia in WWII and early years of the Cold War. Stalin killed over 20 million Ukrainians when people were looking at Germany's Hitler who was doing what Putin is doing today--eliminating anybody getting in his way. I understand the American Red Cross  is lending a good hand to the Ukrainian. I just went to their website to see what they're doing. redcross.org There's a lot of starvation going on inside the country where Putin's forces are bombing all avenues of life till they kill everyone there if they have to to go in and plunder the sources in the sovereign nation that has been deeply disrespected by the civilized western world, imho, except for their neighbor Poland and a couple of other countries nearby who could already be in Putin's crosshairs due to their helping feed milliona of people who no longer have a home due to Putin's bombing of men, women, and children. It makes me a little sick to think about what Putin has done to them.


Read this and you might change your mind.
The West’s Hands in Ukraine Are as Bloody as Putin’s


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Read this and you might change your mind.
> The West’s Hands in Ukraine Are as Bloody as Putin’s


Russia has been supplying weapons to our enemies and those of our allies forever.  Ukraine left the USSR because they didn't want to be oppressed anymore along with all of Eastern Europe.

Guess you forgot the history of the Cold War.

RUSSIA ISN'T INNOCENT.........and if they wanted the 2 areas in dispute they should have just taken those 2 and said they are ours..........They didn't do that they invaded the Capital.

They are now taking the key port cities and plan on taking the strategic Black Sea PORTS.

They are innocent of NOTHING.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> The ones who JOINED after the fall did it to make sure they didn't get taken back over by the USSR...........
> 
> It was designed to take on Russia and even after the fall Russia were NOT THE GOOD GUYS............NATO expanded as it WAS WINNING..........
> 
> Has NATO attacked Russia...........WELL NO WE HAVEN'T........except for economic War when they invade others.


Yeah the US and NATO would never invade another nation or provoke war. lol

Where have you been the last few decades?


----------



## beagle9

ClaireH said:


> That 17 minute video is definitely worth anyone’s time to watch and thanks for
> posting it Beagle.
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> 
> Declaring a no fly zone would require a decision about Ukraine continuing their drones.
> 
> Past no-fly zones, as with Iraq and Libya, resulted in major escalation of everyone shooting at each other. In Iraq, US Black Hawks shot down by friendly fire.
> 
> The vast geographical area of Ukraine, comparable to be the size of Texas, makes a no-fly zone more difficult.
> 
> Establishing a no-fly zone in Ukraine would involve going into Russian air space and possibly into Belarus.
> 
> Russian troops on the ground currently estimated to be around 180,000 in the Ukraine.
> 
> Russia can fire missiles from within their own air space at 2000 miles.
> 
> My own assessment based upon researching, there are most likely more than one war criminal in the mix in addition to Putin.


Check this video out, and think about the date 2015.... Was this man a prophet ?


I was at awe over the futuristic knowledge this man had of the coming debacle that is Ukraine being wrecked today, just as this professor had laid out in this seminar or speaking he gave back in 2015. Thanks for taking time to watch and acknowledge the importance of the video's, otherwise to understand the sickness in order for us to hopefully understand the cure before it's to late.

We have national security risk takers in our government, and hopefully they don't get us all killed.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Russia has been supplying weapons to our enemies and those of our allies forever.  Ukraine left the USSR because they didn't want to be oppressed anymore along with all of Eastern Europe.
> 
> Guess you forgot the history of the Cold War.
> 
> RUSSIA ISN'T INNOCENT.........and if they wanted the 2 areas in dispute they should have just taken those 2 and said they are ours..........They didn't do that they invaded the Capital.
> 
> They are now taking the key port cities and plan on taking the strategic Black Sea PORTS.
> 
> They are innocent of NOTHING.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Yeah the US and NATO would never invade another nation or provoke war. lol
> 
> Where have been the last few decades?


9/11 where have you been............But I'll give you they gave us perpetual war so they can hook up their biddies in the body bag business.......Same as Russia....they sold to the other side there too.

Militaries WIN WARS........POLITICIANS LOSE THEM.  Had I been in Charge after 9/11 I'd have went postal in Afghanistan and would have used Total War.  Like WWII if necessary.  I'd have made them understand the GAMES ARE OVER.........that is how you win.

Putin understands that ...........But he isn't destroying the entire cities........he's surrounding and will STARVE THEM OUT if he has to.

Other Wars we were in some good and bad.........Which has been going on since the dawn of time

Putin WANTS UKRAINE.........NATO didn't attack him.......No matter what you say.

NOW BRICS..........They want to DESTROY US with the DOLLAR.....which our own politicians are doing it for him.

FUCK PUTIN........I understand the end plan.......He CAN KISS MY ASS and so can you.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Yeah the US and NATO would never invade another nation or provoke war. lol
> 
> Where have been the last few decades?


I don't think we've ever invaded anything, but we have come to the rescue of government's in distress throughout the world, and we have gotten our ace's shot off for doing so, but no we haven't ever invaded another country for the purpose of expansionism.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


>


I don't have an hour........And I know we are NOT ANGELS.

I don't have to watch..........because I understand Russia and China's main goal. And that is to take us down and become the new SUPER POWERS.....Mainly China.  

We lose the dollar as the world's reserve currency we are screwed.  Hell we are screwed by our own politicians already...........but I understand PUTIN WANTS US DESTROYED.

That is the BRICS goal.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> I don't have an hour........And I know we are NOT ANGELS.
> 
> I don't have to watch..........because I understand Russia and China's main goal. And that is to take us down and become the new SUPER POWERS.....Mainly China.
> 
> We lose the dollar as the world's reserve currency we are screwed.  Hell we are screwed by our own politicians already...........but I understand PUTIN WANTS US DESTROYED.
> 
> That is the BRICS goal.


If start watching, it's hard to stop... Give it a look see when ever you get the chance.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> If start watching, it's hard to stop... Give it a look see when ever you get the chance.


Weekend if I get one lol


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> I don't think we've ever invaded anything, but we have come to the rescue of government's in distress throughout the world, and we have gotten our ace's shot off for doing so, but no we haven't ever invaded another country for the purpose of expansionism.


Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?  

This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?
> 
> This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.


Some were right and some wrong............Same as the history of the world.

Now you play AMERICA SUCKS CARD .............do you WANT US DEAD COMRAD...........hmmm


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Some were right and some wrong............Same as the history of the world.
> 
> Now you play AMERICA SUCKS CARD .............do you WANT US DEAD COMRAD...........hmmm


Lol. I address another poster. Of course you must twist it into something else.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Lol. I address another poster. Of course you must twist it into something else.


You responded to me...........Oh well...........my point stands comrad.......FUCK PUTIN........I understand they want to take us down......So SCREW THEM........


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> Yes, but it still all comes down to the reasons for war, and it seems that in this case for some reason, it's like pulling teeth to get to the truth on these wars anymore. That's alright though, because the one they aren't fooling is the one that will deal with their souls come judgement day.





beagle9 said:


> Yes, but it still all comes down to the reasons for war, and it seems that in this case for some reason, it's like pulling teeth to get to the truth on these wars anymore.


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


>


Most wanted the gold standard.......And they got hit...........yes........true.

But now they drive us off a cliff on purpose.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?
> 
> This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.


We can go back to each conflict or war, and find that there was a spark for sure, and History is on our side when it comes to not reacting until we absolutely thought we had too.... 

Countries play stupid game's, and hey win stupid prize's. 

America didn't become great through expansionism or imperialism. We became great because we always bat for the little guys and gal's, and also we protect our interest when needed. 

The situation in Ukraine is not good, otherwise after all the bull crap that went on inside of it's corrupt political apparatus, and in which ultimately encapsulated the west over time, so this almost feels like a trap.


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?
> 
> This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.





beagle9 said:


> I don't think we've ever invaded anything, but we have come to the rescue of government's in distress throughout the world, and we have gotten our ace's shot off for doing so, but no we haven't ever invaded another country for the purpose of expansionism.


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> We can go back to each conflict or war, and find that there was a spark for sure, and History is on our side when it comes to not reacting until we absolutely thought we had too....
> 
> Countries play stupid game's, and hey win stupid prize's.
> 
> America didn't become great through expansionism or imperialism. We became great because we always bat for the little guys and gal's, and also we protect our interest when needed.
> 
> The situation in Ukraine is not good, otherwise after all the bull crap that went on inside of it's corrupt political apparatus, and in which ultimately encapsulated the west over time, so this almost feels like a trap.












__





						Business Plot - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				













						War is a racket [electronic resource] : the antiwar classic by America's most decorated General, two other anti-interventionist tracts, and photographs from The Horror of it : Butler, Smedley D. (Smedley Darlington), 1881-1940 : Free Download, Borrow
					

Electronic reproduction



					archive.org
				








__





						Major General Smedley Butler | Americans Who Tell The Truth
					






					www.americanswhotellthetruth.org


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> Most wanted the gold standard.......And they got hit...........yes........true.
> 
> But now they drive us off a cliff on purpose.


We put ourselves on that cliff, purposely out on a ledge.  If we are corrupt?  I can't see how they shouldn't be able to defend themselves from such a lunacy of thieves & murderers.

These thieves?  They do not even do business and governance in our name, and now?  You want to condone intelligence operations and war, all in the private banking cartels name?  If they are "too big to fail?"  Are they too big to be opposed by war now?



The constitution was long ago subverted, and here you are, defending that?


----------



## MisterBeale

I'm for AMERICA and the CONSTITUTION. . . I have no idea who these folks that are for the elites and the bankers are. . . the ones that clamber for giving away money for the war machines of death and destruction.


----------



## ClaireH

beagle9 said:


> Check this video out, and think about the date 2015.... Was this man a prophet ?
> 
> 
> I was at awe over the futuristic knowledge this man had of the coming debacle that is Ukraine being wrecked today, just as this professor had laid out in this seminar or speaking he gave back in 2015. Thanks for taking time to watch and acknowledge the importance of the video's, otherwise to understand the sickness in order for us to hopefully understand the cure before it's to late.
> 
> We have national security risk takers in our government, and hopefully they don't get us all killed.


I might be doubling up on my response here, but I don’t see what happened to first one.

I’m about halfway through the footage; this guy really knows Ukraine’s history and presents NATO’s past actions with helpful timelines. NATO lured Putin into the thistle bush directly stating back in 2010 that Ukraine would become a NATO member when formerly agreeing that it would remain a buffer state. The maps utilized show divisional aspects of language within Ukraine and how it compares to Ukrainian versus pro-Russian elements.

Thanks so much for posting and I’ll review the second half tomorrow.


----------



## MisterBeale

beagle9 said:


> Check this video out, and think about the date 2015.... Was this man a prophet ?
> 
> 
> I was at awe over the futuristic knowledge this man had of the coming debacle that is Ukraine being wrecked today, just as this professor had laid out in this seminar or speaking he gave back in 2015. Thanks for taking time to watch and acknowledge the importance of the video's, otherwise to understand the sickness in order for us to hopefully understand the cure before it's to late.
> 
> We have national security risk takers in our government, and hopefully they don't get us all killed.


Consortium News just had a LIVESTREAM with him a little while back.  This is one of those sources I was talking about.









						WATCH: Mearsheimer and McGovern on Ukraine
					

Prof. John Mearsheimer and ex-C.I.A. Russia specialist Ray McGovern discuss the Ukraine conflict and U.S. policy towards Moscow, presented by the Committee for the Republic in Washington. https://youtu.be/OeeqooNWO48




					consortiumnews.com


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Stann

Ringo said:


> The new definition of a "sovereign nation"  - It is a nation under the full control of the United States, which leaves the administrative apparatus of local collaborationists for visibility and covering its leadership.


Well I'm glad the people of the Ukraine don't have to depend on you to decide whether or not they are a sovereign Nation. You know where you can put that idea. And tell your buddy putin, we see right through his lies. The president of Ukraine is Jewish. Ukraine has anti-Semitic activity legally defined as criminal Acts. The Azov Battalion was that a low of only 900 members in 2022. That membership was made up of people from 22 countries including Russia. Russia has more Nazi activity in the Ukraine has. Now we know why putin was so familiar with it,  He is one of them.


----------



## toobfreak

Ringo said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War​



Welp, no one can ever know that for sure now, can they, but I see why everyone here thinks you love Putin!  You ain't attacking him in full lockstep dryheave.  And of course by default that means you want him to win!  Have you ever known a time like this when so many people could judge you by reading your mind!  Or at least as far as they are concerned.  

You made the cardinal sin, Ringo, you revealed the pro-Putin nature of Newsweek!  That paper must be full of Russians!  Better send the FBI quick.

The rest of them over there must be Trump supporters.


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


>


Will watch soon... Thanks


----------



## beagle9

MisterBeale said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business Plot - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War is a racket [electronic resource] : the antiwar classic by America's most decorated General, two other anti-interventionist tracts, and photographs from The Horror of it : Butler, Smedley D. (Smedley Darlington), 1881-1940 : Free Download, Borrow
> 
> 
> Electronic reproduction
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major General Smedley Butler | Americans Who Tell The Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanswhotellthetruth.org


Will watch or read soon... Thanks


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> The problem was first explained in post # 602, where we copied the exact place in the comments to the video that talked about the problem. Otherwise, the narrator in the video mentions the problem at timepoint ~ 10:15.


Yes, it was censored by the US Army. Welcome to the "West" land of freedom and Democracy where Julian Assange has been imprisoned for ..... telling the truth.

*





						ukraine - www.army.mil Search Results
					






					search.usa.gov
				



*


----------



## GLASNOST

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Naive About Kiev*
> 
> According to the Globalist outsourcing lazy fairies preaching _laissez-faire_, if Zellbelly has it, he must have earned it.  So the Rooskies are just jealous, which, according to oinkonomics, is the only reason the have-nots resent the haves!!!


Are you saying that *Putin* is jealous of Zilinksy because Zilinksy _"has" _and Putin _"has not"_? Or are you saying that *Every Day Joe* who criticizes Zilinsky for taking kickbacks from Washington is jealous of Zilinsy's wealth? Either way, this is kindergarten logic.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I can’t agree. When the USSR dissolved almost overnight and without any bloodshed, this was a major historical event. It should have lead to the US and Russia developing friendly relationships, and it did for a few years.
> 
> NATO should have closed down with the end of the USSR. Instead the powers-that-be decided that needed an enemy to keep the war profiteers flush with cash. So, they expanded NATO even though they promised not to.
> 
> Somehow Americans don’t comprehend how provocative NATO expansion is to Russia. They somehow think a massive military mobilized on Russia’s border designed to kill Russians, shouldn’t concern Russia.


This is too much truth for many of the *dumbed-down generation* to digest.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> The ones who JOINED after the fall did it to make sure they didn't *get taken back over by the USSR ...*


What do you mean by *"get taken back"*? Admit it, you have no idea how the USSR was formed.


eagle1462010 said:


> FUCK PUTIN........I understand the end plan.......


No, you *understand* nothing at all. You are merely gulping down CIA disinformation with a tablespoon.


----------



## candycorn

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


Laughably false.  

It would be like saying the gun the liquor store owner keeps behind the counter caused him to get robbed.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.


No shock value here. How many times have we heard: 

_*"I first want to say that the United States of America is the best country in the whole wide world and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else but in the United States of America - but I think it is unfair that *xxxxxx* ....".*_


----------



## konradv

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


Warnings are a justification?


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> What do you mean by *"get taken back"*? Admit it, you have no idea how the USSR was formed.
> 
> No, you *understand* nothing at all. You are merely gulping down CIA disinformation with a tablespoon.


Lol  more pravda from a USSR clown.  The old Soviet Union is gone.  Should be placed in the scrap heap of scumbag times


----------



## GLASNOST

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?





konradv said:


> Warnings are a justification?


No, giving a warning is not a justification but disregarding the warning definitely is a justification.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol  more pravda from a USSR clown.  The old Soviet Union is gone.  Should be placed in the scrap heap of scumbag times


You didn't answer my question: What do you mean by *"get taken back?"* Cat got your tongue or have you realized that you don't know what you are talking about and you're about to get your butt kicked?


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> I don't think we've ever invaded anything, but we have come to the rescue of government's in distress throughout the world, and we have gotten our ace's shot off for doing so, but no we haven't ever invaded another country for the purpose of expansionism.


So invading another country must include a desire for expansion, to be considered an invasion. Really?  That’s silly. 

We still have troops in Germany and Japan. We have a military presence throughout the ME. Troops in Syria and Iraq. We have around 200 military bases outside the US. Did 20 years in Afghanistan and what did that accomplish, other than enriching war profiteers?

If any nation opposes the US Empire, what happens?  Look up Cuba, Venezuela, Iran, Russia, and China.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> No shock value here. How many times have we heard:
> 
> _*"I first want to say that the United States of America is the best country in the whole wide world and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else but in the United States of America - but I think it is unfair that *xxxxxx*....".*_


It is truly mind boggling how uninformed so many Americans are.  They really believe their government’s imperialism and mass murdering is doing good. They believe the words of the genius Madeldine Halfbright….

_*If we have to use force, it is because we are America. We are the indispensable nation. We stand tall. We see further into the future*._

The 60 Minutes interviewer, Leslie Stahl, asked Albright: "We have heard that half a million children have died. I mean, that's more children than died in Hiroshima. And, you know, is the price worth it?"

*“I think this is a very hard choice. But the price–we think the price is worth it." *


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> We put ourselves on that cliff, purposely out on a ledge.  If we are corrupt?  I can't see how they shouldn't be able to defend themselves from such a lunacy of thieves & murderers.
> 
> These thieves?  They do not even do business and governance in our name, and now?  You want to condone intelligence operations and war, all in the private banking cartels name?  If they are "too big to fail?"  Are they too big to be opposed by war now?
> 
> 
> 
> The constitution was long ago subverted, and here you are, defending that?


Aka we should dive on a sword for justice.  Screw that.

Russia and China are not angels and China manipulates currency as bad as everyone else.

But if you want ti off yourself for them count me out.

Has the constitutiin been destroyed.  Yup
Has our govt been complicate  yes

Want me to side with Russia and get screwed because of corrupt Washington???  Hell fucking NO.

You dive on that sword by yourself


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> I'm for AMERICA and the CONSTITUTION. . . I have no idea who these folks that are for the elites and the bankers are. . . the ones that clamber for giving away money for the war machines of death and destruction.


Of course you do.  They are the ones who own the swamp creatures.

The constitution and limited govt is the answer.  But if you think they will give up power without a fight.......I got Ocean Front Property for ya


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You didn't answer my question: What do you mean by *"get taken back?"* Cat got your tongue or have you realized that you don't know what you are talking about and you're about to get your butt kicked?


You iduot look at a map if the old USSR before collapse.  You are one dumb individual


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Aka we should dive on a sword for justice.  Screw that.
> 
> Russia and China are not angels and China manipulates currency as bad as everyone else.
> 
> But if you want ti off yourself for them count me out.
> 
> Has the constitutiin been destroyed.  Yup
> Has our govt been complicate  yes
> 
> Want me to side with Russia and get screwed because of corrupt Washington???  Hell fucking NO.
> 
> You dive on that sword by yourself


No one here is siding with Russia.


----------



## konradv

GLASNOST said:


> No, giving a warning is not a justification but disregarding the warning definitely is a justification.


Double talk!  How is that any different than a criminal saying, “society made me do it“?


----------



## Ringo

gipper said:


> _*If we have to use force, it is because we are America. We are the indispensable nation. We stand tall. We see further into the future*._


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> So invading another country must include a desire for expansion, to be considered an invasion. Really?  That’s silly.
> 
> We still have troops in Germany and Japan. We have a military presence throughout the ME. Troops in Syria and Iraq. We have around 200 military bases outside the US. Did 20 years in Afghanistan and what did that accomplish, other than enriching war profiteers?
> 
> If any nation opposes the US Empire, what happens?  Look up Cuba, Venezuela, Iran, Russia, and China.


Thank you, Gipper.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> United world under modern capitalism is fashism


fashism?

That's absolutely freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Bloody hell...* It is difficult to find a place on Earth that the United States and NATO have not bombed in the last 30 years or established its military bases..*. And this is Putin, who needs to be appeased... It's time to rename Fake News to Goebbels News.


Really?

Let's see your list of examples. comrade!


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> It is truly mind boggling how uninformed so many Americans are.


It *R-E-A-L-L-Y *.... *T-R-U-E-L-Y* is and there is no way to overstate it! 


gipper said:


> They really believe their government’s imperialism and mass murdering is doing good. They believe the words of the genius Madeldine Halfbright….
> 
> _*If we have to use force, it is because we are America. We are the indispensable nation. We stand tall. We see further into the future*._
> 
> The 60 Minutes interviewer, Leslie Stahl, asked Albright: "We have heard that half a million children have died. I mean, that's more children than died in Hiroshima. And, you know, is the price worth it?"
> 
> *“I think this is a very hard choice. But the price–we think the price is worth it." *


I'll have to try to find that interview on You Tube- if I can stomach watching it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Yes, I am southern russian.


So, you say, "Do svidaniya, ya'll!"


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> You didn't answer my question: What do you mean by *"get taken back?"* Cat got your tongue or have you realized that you don't know what you are talking about and you're about to get your butt kicked?





eagle1462010 said:


> You iduot look at a map if the old USSR before collapse.  You are one dumb individual


I was right! You know absolutely nothing about it. But I feel sorry for you so here is a hint to further your education:  The so-called Eastern European nations were Communist for the *VERY SAME REASONS* that the Western European nations were Capitalist. Chew on that for a while and see if it starts to gel and then let me know more about your notion of "get taken back". This should be good!


----------



## GLASNOST

konradv said:


> Double talk!  How is that any different than a criminal saying, “society made me do it“?


You mean the law warning criminals that if they commit a crime they will suffer the consequence? No difference at all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stann said:


> *I appreciate all that Biden has done throughout his career or the American people. *Can you say the same of trump and his whole lifetime what he's done for the American people no what he's done for himself everything is about him. That's the problem he doesn't care or think about you or I, he's a good pretender. And he's obviously got you conned. Turning phone off now sorry I'm not wasting any more of my time today on you.


Exactly what has he done?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> "During the storming of the capital, the aggressor's Air Force carried out 1,000 missile and bombing missions a day."
> 
> But don't worry, freedom lovers, It's about Baghdad, 2003


1000 a day?

My God, you are stupid!  Did the aircraft fly 24/7 and have only a few miles to travel to Baghdad?

It must be our new super stealth fighter that is invisible all the time!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> NATO has certainly been poking the Bear for many years now..... of course they are guilty of triggering this war!
> 
> NATO was built for another era, the truth is that    since the fall of the Soviet Union, NATO has become  obsolete.
> 
> but.......they don't want to let go.....they still want to remain as they were 50 years ago!
> 
> Total idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 615279


Who and what is poking the Bear?  Got any specifics?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> This  about NATO .....the truth
> 
> I'm quoting
> 
> 
> "........NATO is an anachronism. It now accounts for about three-quarters of military spending and weapons dealing around the globe. Instead of preventing war, it promotes militarism, exacerbates global tensions and makes war more likely. This Cold War relic shouldn’t be reconfigured to maintain U.S. domination in Europe, or to mobilize against Russia or China, or to launch new wars in space. It should not be expanded, but disbanded. Seventy years of militarism is more than enough."


Spoken like a true Communist!


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Bloody hell... It is difficult to find a place on Earth that the United States and NATO have not bombed in the last 30 years or established its military bases... And this is Putin, who needs to be appeased... It's time to rename Fake News to Goebbels News.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Let's see your list of examples. comrade!


If Ringo doesn't do it then I will.


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


>


Americans don’t want to hear the truth about their warmongering  imperialist empire. If someone tells them the truth, they are immediately attacked and accused of treason.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Stann said:


> Because they aren't valid. I looked up the election law in Pennsylvania that you were talking about. It was valid under the emergency clause of the election board. And the pandemic was definitely an emergency. After the election Republicans repealed the law. You cannot repeal a law if it wasn't a legal law to begin with.


Uh, yes you most certainly can!  American history is replete with examples.

Think of very landmark SCOTUS decision.  Almost all reversed laws that were in place.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

LA RAM FAN said:


> Most people here in the states and on this board don’t get any of thst,only my Facebook friends from other countries seem to get this and do not dismiss the evidence as a conspiracy theory.a few posters here understand this at least.just got to turn off the idiot box and do some research at bitchute.it’s all over the place in thstbalternative news outlet,the op gets this,skye gets this,not many do though,
> 
> the msm media is winning the battle with their lies with the people,the only war that matters though that’s being won is the one on the ground,NATO and the Ukraine government are getting their asses kicked.


When did NATO commit any military action is Ukraine?  It's hard to get your ass kicked if you are not there, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> The labs were created after the fall of the old Soviet Union (Putin's wet dream is recreate the Soviet Empire).  The purpose of the labs is to deactivate bio weapons and chemical weapons.  The U.S. and Ukraine are not developing weapons, they are destroying them


OK.  I agree with all but their creation.  When were they built and first used?

Every single chemical weapon that was in the US arsenal has been shipped to two facilities for destruction.  There are only two facilities in the US where they are systematically destroyed.  Neither one is a chemical weapons lab


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bravoactual said:


> The Traitor can barely read and write.  His genius, please he needs directions on how to hold a glass of water.


I think between the two of you, Trump can easily win because you go into a battle of wits unarmed.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Americans don’t want to hear the truth about their warmongering  imperialist empire.


That's true.


gipper said:


> If someone tells them the truth, they are immediately attacked and accused of treason.


There's a _"good"_ reason for this. Americans (collectively speaking) are raised in a nation that is similarly dysfunctional as families of alcoholics, drug addicts and violent child abusers. Their children learn to respect fear and aggressive retaliation if they do not stand by their parents. They are required to lie in order to stay loyal to the family.

Now, imagine a whole nation of these under-educated and tormented citizens (with the NSA able to find out how many times you take a pee every day) walking on eggshells for fear of being accused of being anti-American, America "haters", Communists, Socialists or "rocking the boat". Have you ever been to the US? Have you noticed all of the American flags displayed in all of the govermnet buildings and planted on the front lawn of so many houses? Why do think that is?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gipper said:


> Americans don’t want to hear the truth about their warmongering  imperialist empire. If someone tells them the truth, they are immediately attacked and accused of treason.


41 freakin' years ago??????


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Not a single hypocritical whore in the world canceled economic ties with the United States, when they bombed Yugoslavia, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, but on the contrary, they happily took part in this.
> And now everyone is tearing up ties with Russia...
> It's not Putin who's bothering you,  hypocritical bitches.
> Russia is stuck across your throat, you two-faced faggots.


Yugoslavia was to prevent genocide, Afghanistan is self-explanatory  (An Article V NATO operation), Iraq is self-explanatory and was a coalition of forces, Syria was already being bludgeoned by Russia (Ironically you forgot!), Libya was a coalition of forces.  The US did none of this alone.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> So little fact of armed putch and overthrow of legitimate government in  2014 meant nothing to you? Yeah, it is hard to argue with this kind of twisted logic. You see, other side of the world has nothing to do with US. Ukraine, on other side,  right on the border with Russia and just recently was for 350 years together with Russia in one state...
> *By the way Russian army is 10 miles from New York. And i am not kidding.*



WTF?????????/


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yugoslavia was to prevent genocide, Afghanistan is self-explanatory  (An Article V NATO operation), Iraq is self-explanatory and was a coalition of forces, Syria was already being bludgeoned by Russia (Ironically you forgot!), Libya was a coalition of forces.  The US did none of this alone.


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WTF?????????/


True!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gipper said:


> It’s quite common for our politicians, media pundits, and intelligence agencies get things wrong. In fact, all them can’t be trusted to ever tell the truth. Yet many Americans still believe them.
> 
> Most recently they all lied about bio-labs in Ukraine. Then the neocon nutjub who helped make this war possible with her 2014 coup, spilled the truth.
> 
> Now our government is flooding Ukraine with military hardware. What could go wrong?
> 
> With Russia winning the war, I’d expect a nice CIA false flag event they are infamous for. Maybe a sweet chemical weapons attack that kills a bunch of Ukrainian women and children, which they will blame on Russia and many dumb Americans will buy it.


Where is the CIA going to get the chemical weapons?  Buy them from Russia?


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> That's true.
> 
> There's a _"good"_ reason for this. Americans (collectively speaking) are raised in a nation that is similarly dysfunctional as families of alcoholics, drug addicts and violent child abusers. Their children learn to respect fear and aggressive retaliation if they do not stand by their parents. They are required to lie in order to stay loyal to the family.
> 
> Now, imagine a whole nation of these under-educated and tormented citizens (with the NSA able to find out how many times you take a pee every day) walking on eggshells for fear of being accused of being anti-American, America "haters", Communists, Socialists or "rocking the boat". Have you ever been to the US? Have you noticed all of the American flags displayed in all of the govermnet buildings and planted on the front lawn of so many houses? Why do think that is?


I agree with you on your prior posts, but not this one. Sure we Americans have plenty of dysfunctional problems, but no more than any other nation.

I believe our failure to accept the truth is much more the result of continuous and massively distributed propaganda by the government, corporate media, academia, and Hollywood.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> True!


Explain your insanity!


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The US did none of this alone.


I don't know how in American laws, but for example in the Soviet Union, the crime committed by the group was qualified as a more serious crime, then the same crime, committed by one. It is committed by a group of persons, by prior agreement, that is, there can be no talk of an accidental commission of a crime.


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Explain your insanity!


My "insanity" it's your lack of geographical knowledge. If you are so interested in the fate of poor Ukraine, you could look at the map and see the city of New York in the Donbass. You are not surprised by the presence of several Moscow in America?


----------



## ClaireH

gipper said:


> I agree with you on your prior posts, but not this one. Sure we Americans have plenty of dysfunctional problems, but no more than any other nation.
> 
> I believe our failure to accept the truth is much more the result of continuous and massively distributed propaganda by the government, corporate media, academia, and Hollywood.


Ditto Gipper about the negative result of major media persuasion on the US populace. Many will argue it’s hard to determine which side, corporate media or public demand, is pulling the cart with  the “supply/demand” aspect of media and society. In 2022, it is absolutely the media pulling the cart. The owners of corporate media, with their amplified megaphones, know exactly how to manipulate the peons of the world.

My seventh grade social studies teacher was an excellent facilitator of knowledge. He gave many historical and modern examples depicting how the power of the message influences the masses for most ideas and many lifestyle choices.

This power of persuasion has now become such a force that not only does it require making sure you have a “reliable” source, you have to check that typically reliable source by another “reliable source” if not two. Total lunacy to believe any one corporate media take on its own merit… and requires reviewing the funding of all corporate owned media.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I agree with you on your prior posts, but not this one. Sure we Americans have plenty of dysfunctional problems, but* no more than any other nation.*


No, that's not true. 


gipper said:


> I believe our failure to accept the truth is much more the result of *continuous and massively distributed propaganda by the government, corporate media, academia, and Hollywood*.


That's what I've been talking about. The _dysfunctional family_ is the analogy.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Explain your insanity!


Please do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Really? Tell me more about attack on Saudi Arabia or United Arab Emirates. 17 of the 19 terrorists of the 9.11.2001 attack in New York were from these countries.


Timothy McVeigh was an American who attacked the OKC federal building.  Countries are often not responsible for actions of terrorists who just happen to be born there.  Maybe we should have attacked New York.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> My "insanity" it's your lack of geographical knowledge. If you are so interested in the fate of poor Ukraine, you could look at the map and see the city of New York in the Donbass. You are not surprised by the presence of several Moscow in America?


What?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> My "insanity" it's your lack of geographical knowledge. If you are so interested in the fate of poor Ukraine, you could look at the map and see the city of New York in the Donbass. You are not surprised by the presence of several Moscow in America?


Try that again in English.  Google Translate is not working for you, Comrade!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> O.K. Who was in Irak then? WMD? No, they were not. The US government has admitted this. How can the government of a country that brazenly invents reasons for war be trusted?


Admitted what?

You REALLY need to work on writing in English.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> How to live on the same planet with such hypocritical scoundrels like you?
> Should normal countries have intervened when the NATO pack led by the United States bombed peaceful Belgrade? And I am silent about the Middle East, there are "brown" people live there, whom it is much easier for you to bomb and kill.


Do you have any clue as to why Belgrade was bombed?  I don't think you do.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ..... Countries are often not responsible for actions of terrorists who just happen to be born there.  .....





Ringo said:


> My "insanity" it's your lack of geographical knowledge. If you are so interested in the fate of poor Ukraine, you could look at the map and see the city of New York in the Donbass. You are not surprised by the presence of several Moscow in America?


A-ha. You are being sarcastic about the lack of proximity of New York to Russia or Ukraine and the fact that the US has no business being there.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gipper said:


> Following his idiocy W and O must be terrible war criminals (and of course they are) for invading several nations. Yet he won’t admit to this, like so many dumb Americans. The hypocrisy of Americans is limitless.


The US did not intentionally target civilian populations,  THAT is the difference.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Do you have any clue as to why Belgrade was bombed?  I don't think you do.


Nor do you. Did the US have the authorization to bomb Belgrade? The answer is  
 

Now tell me why the US should have the privilege to* illegally* bomb Belgarde and *illegally* bomb  Baghdad and *illegally *execute Osama bin Laden and *illegally *invade Grenada and I'll explain to you why Russia has the right to invade Ukraine.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The US did not intentionally target civilian populations....


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The US did not intentionally target civilian populations,


Of course not. They are hitting the bad guys! And all the other 90% of the all dead, they are poor devils, who were unlucky enough to be nearby at the time of impact. They are collateral damage, not the crime at all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

postman said:


> Or they waited until they had the winning hand.
> 
> Russia developed hypersonic cruise missiles, and tested them. They're unstoppable.  So NATO over a barrel.  *Putin has thousands of missiles aimed at them, and they have nothing to defend with, or shoot back with.*
> 
> So when Putin told his forces to warm up the weapons.   That was his way of telling NATO he has the strategic upper hand.


What color are the sheets on Putin's bed?


----------



## Ringo

GLASNOST said:


> A-ha. You are being sarcastic about the lack of proximity of New York to Russia or Ukraine and the fact that the US has no business being there.


No, I am bloody not! There is the small town in Donbass area with name New York! How hard to understand?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

postman said:


> *Putins missiles are 3-5 times faster than ours.*  We have nothing in the inventory to track them, catch them, or shoot them down.  So for every Aegis cruiser we have ready to fire at him, he has dozens of missiles pointed back that we can't stop.
> 
> Why do you think Putin created the next generation missile.  It's even better than stealth.



How do you know how fast our hypersonic missiles are?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Of course not. They are hitting the bad guys! And all the other 90% of the all dead, they are poor devils, who were unlucky enough to be nearby at the time of impact. They are collateral damage, not the crime at all.


Most of those civilians killed in the Iraq and Afghanistan were killed by their own people.  Stop reading the Russki propaganda.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> There is the small town in Donbass area with name New York!


Toretsk.



Ringo said:


> How hard to understand?


Very!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> No, I am bloody not! There is the small town in Donbass area with name New York! How hard to understand?


How the fuck are we supposed to know that, you fucking dumbass Russki?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

eagle1462010 said:


> He is a puppet on strings......Russia knows this............they know who pulls the strings............And that Biden is just a weekend at Bernie's skit.
> 
> They understand our military isn't Biden..........Pressure can still be brought to *bare...........*.


Ursine, not nude.

BEAR.


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Most of those civilians killed in the Iraq and Afghanistan were killed by their own people.  Stop reading the Russki propaganda.


Interestingly enough it is all from US sources.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> How do you know how fast our hypersonic missiles are?


China publishes the stats in a weekly memo.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> View attachment 619040


Nice lie!


----------



## Ringo

GLASNOST said:


> China publishes the stats in a weekly memo.


Chinese memos? You asking to much. Dude can' find the city on the map.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Remove comrade Stalin, the savior of humanity from nazi plaue, from your list


plaue?

Can you get someone who speaks English to write your posts?


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> plaue?
> 
> Can you get someone who speaks English to write your posts?


Never mind, Ringo just PM your posts to me first and I'll correct them for you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

gipper said:


> Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?
> 
> This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.


No, we did not invade Libya, you incredible dumbass!


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> No, we did not invade Libya, you incredible dumbass!


You need to be educated:


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> I don't know how in American laws, but for example in the Soviet Union, the crime committed by the group was qualified as a more serious crime, then the same crime, committed by one. It is committed by a group of persons, by prior agreement, that is, there can be no talk of an accidental commission of a crime.


That's right!  Thank you for admitting that you do not know shit!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Interestingly enough it is all from US sources.


I don't give a fuck because we have Communists in our own Congress.  Besides, i was n the military for 23 years, a DoD employee for a year, and nearly 4 years as an Army contractor.  At one time, I had trained every special ops unit other than the Marine Corps.   I know our rules of engagement.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> That's right!  Thank you for admitting that you do not know shit!


It's _"do not know *any* shit"_ unless you want to say that he knows something other shit which would be a compliment. Can you get someone who speaks English to write your posts?


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ... i was n the military for 23 years, a DoD employee for a year, and nearly 4 years as an Army contractor.  At one time, I had trained every special ops unit other than the Marine Corps.  * I know our rules of engagement.*


I'm sure that you do and they are *not in accordance* with international law or the Geneva Convention Rules.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

badger2 said:


> One must live the actual religious pathology to best gain victory over it. For most that understand how religions can secrete atheism, especially the world's champion for secreting it, xianity, there can never be a return. When the religious addict invokes revelations, rest assured it is an anxious attempt to escape the logical contradiction.
> 
> 'As we observed in the introductory chapter, most of the leading theologians within such traditions recognized the logical problems with the notion of an infinite supernatural Agent who favors a particular coalition. If "the infinite" cannot be thought as an Entity distinct from "the finite," else it would be limited by the finite and so itself be finite in that very limitation. Then (a fortiori [italics]) the infinite cannot be thought of as one supernatural Person distinct from other persons, who favors one Polity distinct from other polities.
> 
> Nevertheless, even the most rigorous of logicians would only follow this line of flight so far before appealing to another source of knowledge, immunized from logic: revelations and rituals to which only members of the religious in-group had access.'
> (Shults, Iconoclastic Theology: Gilles Deleuze and the Secretion of Atheism, pp. 57-8)


*Worship Prometheus or Go to Hell*

Nature is a crime against humanity.  If God created nature, He is a criminal.  Virile High IQs, as opposed to impotent escapist nerds, have been mankind's only defense against nature.  Therefore, those who invented everything that has prevented the rest of us from living like wild animals are the only Supernatural Beings.


----------



## Ringo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Yugoslavia was to prevent genocide, Afghanistan is self-explanatory  (An Article V NATO operation), Iraq is self-explanatory and was *a coalition of forces*, Syria was already being bludgeoned by Russia (Ironically you forgot!), Libya was* a coalition of forces*.  *The US did none of this alone.*


Big states behave like bandits, small states behave like prostitutes.(c)


----------



## GLASNOST

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Worship Prometheus or Go to Hell*
> 
> Nature is a crime against humanity.  If God created nature, He is a criminal.  Virile High IQs, as opposed to impotent escapist nerds, have been mankind's only defense against nature.  Therefore, those who invented everything that has prevented the rest of us from living like wild animals are the only Supernatural Beings.


An interesting observation.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

gipper said:


> Lol. Really?  We didn’t invade Afghanistan,Iraq, Syria, Libya, etc?  What?
> 
> This is the thinking of the unthinking American.  They somehow think America only does good, like the fourth grade government textbook stated.


*Our Only Crime Is That We Betray Our Race by Submitting to a Ruling Class That Is Not Racist*

You're not keeping up with the times.  Today, the decadent Glowbullies' grade-school textbook is titled THOSE HORRIBLE WHITE PEOPLE.  Your endorsement of that is an overreaction.  It feeds Stann's post. 

Notice that what I call "Operation What So Proudly We Halliburton" was officially called "Operation Iraqi Freedom."  But inferior nations have no right to exist and must be re-colonized.  Appeasing those Neanderthals is why we lost there.  I saw it in Vietnam and that same multicultie treason has been repeated over and over again.

Biden's real mistake in Afghanistan is that his brain-dead multiculturalism forced him to leave our equipment to our cowardly, corrupt, and incompetent Afghan allies.  After my experience with the Vietnamese slimeballs, it didn't surprised me at all that the Taliban won so quickly and captured everything we left for our White-hating ruling class's pet Mountain Monkeys.


----------



## Ringo

Russian pranksters Vovan and Lexus communicate with the UK Secretary of State for Defence Ben Wallace as Ukrainian Prime Minister.  

The head of the British Ministry of Defense confirmed that more than 4 thousand NLAW anti-tank systems were sent to Ukraine.
He told this to the prankster Vovan and Lexus, who called him, introducing themselves as the Ukrainian Prime Minister Shmygal.
Ben Wallace also said that another large batch of ATGMs will soon arrive in Ukraine, while in the UK, according to him, "their own arsenal is running out."
In the same conversation, the minister said that the UK would support the Kiev authorities if they resumed the nuclear program.


----------



## badger2

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Worship Prometheus or Go to Hell*
> 
> Nature is a crime against humanity.  If God created nature, He is a criminal.  Virile High IQs, as opposed to impotent escapist nerds, have been mankind's only defense against nature.  Therefore, those who invented everything that has prevented the rest of us from living like wild animals are the only Supernatural Beings.


Homo sapiens' major fuck-up during its history on this planet has been to anthropomorphize the material of the earth itself and call it god, to make it alive, existent as an entity. This fuck-up leads to the violence of religion, the second major fuck-up of Homo sapiens.


----------



## Soldier30

A colossal explosion, a powerful rocket attack on the Retroville shopping center in Kiev. The missile strike was carried out after Russian intelligence received evidence that Ukraine was harboring Grad multiple launch rocket systems and other equipment at civilian facilities. In the video, a Ukrainian rocket launcher fires a salvo at Russian troops, after which it leaves for a shopping center


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> Aka we should dive on a sword for justice.  Screw that.
> 
> Russia and China are not angels and China manipulates currency as bad as everyone else.
> 
> But if you want ti off yourself for them count me out.
> 
> Has the constitutiin been destroyed.  Yup
> Has our govt been complicate  yes
> 
> Want me to side with Russia and get screwed because of corrupt Washington???  Hell fucking NO.
> 
> You dive on that sword by yourself


I want us all to quit falling for the propaganda, and to just quit playing their game.

If they want us to intervene?  Then there is a reason. . . They hold all the cards, we hold none.  If they want your approval to go to war, or to stop Russia?  And they want you to oppose China?  If they want your help in destroying the dollar?

Just with hold your consent.


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> Of course you do.  They are the ones who own the swamp creatures.
> 
> The constitution and limited govt is the answer.  But if you think they will give up power without a fight.......I got Ocean Front Property for ya


I sure as hell know, the solution is NOT supporting their crimes and their propaganda, and them getting us to do their bidding.

If you really bleev that Ukraine is innocent, are that is it some sort of liberal Democracy worth defending, you have bought yet, another one of their lies. . . among, many, many, MANY others.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Russian pranksters Vovan and Lexus communicate with the UK Secretary of State for Defence Ben Wallace as Ukrainian Prime Minister.
> 
> The head of the British Ministry of Defense confirmed that more than 4 thousand NLAW anti-tank systems were sent to Ukraine.
> He told this to the prankster Vovan and Lexus, who called him, introducing themselves as the Ukrainian Prime Minister Shmygal.
> Ben Wallace also said that another large batch of ATGMs will soon arrive in Ukraine, while in the UK, according to him, "their own arsenal is running out."
> In the same conversation, the minister said that the UK would support the Kiev authorities if they resumed the nuclear program.


Vovan and Lexus! Our heros!


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Homo sapiens' major fuck-up during its history on this planet has been to anthropomorphize the material of the earth itself and call it god, to make it alive, existent as an entity. This fuck-up leads to the violence of religion, the second major fuck-up of Homo sapiens.


Religion is to the confused & bewildered as a pail and shovel are to an infant.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ringo said:


> US support nazis. Russia fights them.


The only time Russia fought the Nazis was after the Nazis attacked the Russians.  Before that the Russian had spent over a decade enabling the Nazi war machine.  They allowed the Germans to do banned training in the USSR.  They developed armored vehicles and concepts in concert, they provided raw materials for German war industries and allied with the Germans to dismember Poland.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> US support nazis. Russia fights them.


Absolutely true.


AZrailwhale said:


> *The only time Russia fought the Nazis was after the Nazis attacked the Russians*.  Before that the Russian had spent over a decade enabling the Nazi war machine.  They allowed the Germans to do banned training in the USSR.  They developed armored vehicles and concepts in concert, they provided raw materials for German war industries and allied with the Germans to dismember Poland.


*The only time any nation* (with the exception of the UK) *fought the Nazis was after the Nazis invaded or declared war.* Most all nations were neutral until that point and in fact, the US supported the Nazis even *during* the war.


----------



## beautress

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


The press is doing it for money under the table of citizen notice.


----------



## Ringo

AZrailwhale said:


> Before that the Russian had spent over a decade enabling the Nazi war machine.


Are you completely mad?


----------



## beautress

MisterBeale said:


> I want us all to quit falling for the propaganda, and to just quit playing their game.
> 
> If they want us to intervene?  Then there is a reason. . . They hold all the cards, we hold none.  If they want your approval to go to war, or to stop Russia?  And they want you to oppose China?  If they want your help in destroying the dollar?
> 
> Just with hold your consent.


The Russians and Germany have a history of war against one another that dates back at least one thousand years. They use countries inbetween, like Poland for example, as their tug-of-war victims. Germany broke with Hitler's massive murders of not only the Jews, but also with each other's handicapped children who suffered not only birth defects, but separate but similar deaths in Nazi Germany's secret killing stalls. We really don't know the numbers of any but the Jews, because they likely realized that killing the gypsies or an ayran's handicapped family member should go undisclosed forever. There are a lot of guesses as to the number out there, and though they disagree, the thought of illegally murdering people goes against Mosaic law. Will we ever know the truth? I've read everything on it, and killing civilians without a trial by jury is beyond the pale regardless of who is doing the murder of innocents. Allowing innocents to be murdered and failure to acknowledge the heinous displacement of ten million people is one of the saddest times history has been a jawdrop to the American people with its failures of leaders to aid the down-and-out in favor of recieving stipends from drug cartels at the highest level of those who open our borders to drug cartels who punish America with Chinese fentanyl that furnishes 500 american deaths per week. is unacceptable. 

We didn't start the fire.


----------



## Who_Me?

Soldier30 said:


> A colossal explosion, a powerful rocket attack on the Retroville shopping center in Kiev. The missile strike was carried out after Russian intelligence received evidence that Ukraine was harboring Grad multiple launch rocket systems and other equipment at civilian facilities. In the video, a Ukrainian rocket launcher fires a salvo at Russian troops, after which it leaves for a shopping center


Russian Intelligence is an oxymoron.


----------



## Ringo

Russia will change the calculations for the supply of gas to unfriendly countries in rubles, Vladimir Putin said. "It doesn't make sense to deliver our goods to the EU and the USA and receive payment in dollars and euros," he said.
Tellingly, all this stuff was obvious 20 years ago.
30 years ago, there was still hope for some kind of friendship with America, but apparently, the russian bourgeoisie was clearly explained the other day,  who they are for their western "partners".

God bless America!!!


----------



## badger2

American-British intelligence is an oxymoron, including CIA-MI6 effeminate operatives at Lviv and Kiev. They know the significance of Putin's Kinzhal strike at Ivano-Frankivsk and its link the the Pentagon.

2022 marta 23








						Спецоперацию на Украине поддерживают 74% россиян, показал опрос
					

Специальную военную операцию по демилитаризации и денацификации Украины поддерживают уже три четверти россиян, свидетельствуют результаты исследования,... РИА Новости, 23.03.2022




					ria.ru
				



'....Tak, esli 25 fevrala o podderzhke spetsoperatsii zaiavil 65% oproshennykh, to teper etot pokazatel' vypros na deviat' protsentnykh punktov - do 75%.
So, of 25 February, 65% of respondents announced support for the special operation, now this indicator is up - to 75%.'


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> Russia will change the calculations for the supply of gas to unfriendly countries in rubles, Vladimir Putin said. "It doesn't make sense to deliver our goods to the EU and the USA and receive payment in dollars and euros," he said.
> Tellingly, all this stuff was obvious 20 years ago.
> 30 years ago, there was still hope for some kind of friendship with America, but apparently, the russian bourgeoisie was clearly explained the other day,  who they are for their western "partners".
> 
> God bless America!!!


Sadly for them, there is no god.


----------



## badger2

Denazification is working in the eastern part of Ukraine, as the ranks of neo-nazis holed up at Mariupol dwindle:

2022 marta 22 Voiska DNR polnost'iu denatsifitsirovali 36-iu brigadu VSU pod Mariupol
DNR Troops Completely Denazify All of the 36th Brigade Near Mariupol
'....Po dannym Narodnoi militsii, s nachala spetsal'noi voennoi operatsii dobrovol'no pereshil na stronu DNR bolee 330 predstavitelei ukrainskikh voisk, 25 iz nikh nakhodiatsia v meditsinkikh uchredeniakh.
According to the people's militia, since the beginning of the special military operation, more than 330 representatives of the Ukrainian troops voluntarily went over to the side of the DPR, 25 of them are in medical institutions.'


----------



## Ringo

Year 2018 article








						World War 3 Is Approaching |
					






					www.paulcraigroberts.org
				



"...Every time Russia fails to finish the job, as in Syria and Ukraine, Russia does not win Washington’s friendship, but extends to Washington yet another run at prevailing in the conflict that Washington initiated. Washington will not slack off until Washington is halted in its track, something that Russia does not seem willing to do. Consequently, Washington continues to drive the world to nuclear war..."


----------



## GLASNOST

beautress said:


> ... We didn't start the fire.


Yes, you did. You started it and you've been fanning the flames.


----------



## beautress

GLASNOST said:


> Yes, you did. You started it and you've been fanning the flames.


Next time you eat a box fulla prunes you fart 'em out in your own kitchen.


----------



## beautress

Soldier30 said:


> A colossal explosion, a powerful rocket attack on the Retroville shopping center in Kiev. The missile strike was carried out after Russian intelligence received evidence that Ukraine was harboring Grad multiple launch rocket systems and other equipment at civilian facilities. In the video, a Ukrainian rocket launcher fires a salvo at Russian troops, after which it leaves for a shopping center


Thanks for sharing that scene of civilian bombing. You did a service to the world here, and I bless the photographer who took the picture and shared it with you.

I hope the Russians pack it in before they get their lights put completely out. One report said 15,000 Russian soldiers had died trying to murder civilians and that the ones who are left are depressed about killing their own Russia's relatives in the Ukraine. If they don't leave soon, Putin is gonna get his lights turned off if he doesn't get out first.


----------



## GLASNOST

beautress said:


> Next time you eat a box fulla prunes you fart 'em out in your own kitchen.


Whenever necessary (as it is now) I position myself upwind from you. Did you watch the video or didn't you?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> I don't know how in American laws, but for example in the Soviet Union, the crime committed by the group was qualified as a more serious crime, than the same crime, committed by one. It is committed by a group of persons, by prior agreement, that is, there can be no talk of an accidental commission of a crime.


*The Netrix Is a Globalist Preppy Conspiracy to Commit the Crime of Fake Debate*

In the formerly United States, that is called the RICO Act (Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations).


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Timothy McVeigh was an American who attacked the OKC federal building.  Countries are often not responsible for actions of terrorists who just happen to be born there.  Maybe we should have attacked New York.


*Arma Virumque Cano*

Around 200 BC, Albania had an empire that committed piracy against a growing Roman power.  The Senate sent a legacy complaining to its queen.  She said that the pirates were private Albanian citizens and not agents of her government.  The Romans answered that "Rome takes responsibility for every action of its own citizens; why couldn't she?"

She laughed at them.  In a few weeks, they destroyed every city in her empire.  Albania has been a nothing country ever since.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Do you have any clue as to why Belgrade was bombed?  I don't think you do.


*Islam Must Be Destroyed*

It was a Globalist attack on Serbia for being friendly to Russia and China.  The Globullies also hated the fact that the Serbs were killing off the jihadi Bosnians and Kosovars.  Chechnya was part of that jihad, which was orchestrated by Osama bin Laden. 

 Notice how the crypto-Globalist Conservatives didn't try to connect the Balkan intervention to Clinton when blaming him for 9/11?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The US did not intentionally target civilian populations,  THAT is the difference.


*Every American Body Bag Should Be Stamped RULES OF ENGAGEMENT*

War is between entire nations, not just their militaries.  There are no civilians in a war zone.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What color are the sheets on Putin's bed?


*Diversity Is Perversity*

White, symbolizing the race he is defending against the bipartisan Globalist race-traitors.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> plaue?
> 
> Can you get someone who speaks English to write your posts?


*The Media Change Words and Names to Make Everything Written Before Look Old-Fashioned*

Any intelligent person can see that he meant "plague."  It is the Old School word for "pandemic."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

badger2 said:


> Homo sapiens' major fuck-up during its history on this planet has been to anthropomorphize the material of the earth itself and call it god, to make it alive, existent as an entity. This fuck-up leads to the violence of religion, the second major fuck-up of Homo sapiens.


*The Next Human Species Has Been Around for Thousands of Years.  Evolution Is a Slow Process Until the Finals.*

Very few of those whom the jealous multicultie degenerates call "human" are at the _homo sapiens _level.  All the rest are _homo erectus_.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Who_Me? said:


> Russian Intelligence is an oxymoron.


*They're So Stupid They Think It Must Be Something Said by a Moron*

That's not what "oxymoron" really means.  Quit handing over your mind to the Illiterate Liberal Language Lords.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Ringo said:


> Russia will change the calculations for the supply of gas to unfriendly countries in rubles, Vladimir Putin said. "It doesn't make sense to deliver our goods to the EU and the USA and receive payment in dollars and euros," he said.
> Tellingly, all this stuff was obvious 20 years ago.
> 30 years ago, there was still hope for some kind of friendship with America, but apparently, the russian bourgeoisie was clearly explained the other day,  who they are for their western "partners".
> 
> God bless America!!!


*What Happens When a Line of Dominoes Has an Angry Bear at the Other End?*

Our Globalist rulers are so stupid that they think _Slav_ must mean "slavish."  They easily colonized the Ukraine and thought it verified their Low-IQ take on nationalities.


----------



## Foolardi

1srelluc said:


> He told/warned them for ten damn years or better but now they are all surprised when it happened?


 Pardom Moi .... But did you meanie :
  " Ten years or " WORSE.
   Whereupon reality the only " better "  time in the last 10 years is the 
   Trump years.
    Historians will be left with no other choice but to
   establish that.While explaining how Fact Checkers are no friend to 
    America,let alone American Citizens.


----------



## San Souci

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Islam Must Be Destroyed*
> 
> It was a Globalist attack on Serbia for being friendly to Russia and China.  The Globullies also hated the fact that the Serbs were killing off the jihadi Bosnians and Kosovars.  Chechnya was part of that jihad, which was orchestrated by Osama bin Laden.
> 
> Notice how the crypto-Globalist Conservatives didn't try to connect the Balkan intervention to Clinton when blaming him for 9/11?


Sure good at that CommieSpeak ,Red. I suppose you support the Dialectic?


----------



## eagle1462010

MisterBeale said:


> I sure as hell know, the solution is NOT supporting their crimes and their propaganda, and them getting us to do their bidding.
> 
> If you really bleev that Ukraine is innocent, are that is it some sort of liberal Democracy worth defending, you have bought yet, another one of their lies. . . among, many, many, MANY others.


And exactly where am I supposed to get the truth on that...........given that every angle of it ARE LIES.............From Russia.......Ukraine ...........and our gov't......

Yes there are many lies..........So many that you can't believe them...........but you can't believe everything Russia says either.............IS UKRAINE  the NEW NAZI NATION.......or is it some of them and not the majority...........Which is it?   Ukraine is a nation and they ARE NOT RUSSIA..........And Russia has hit Georgia, Crimea and now all of Urkraine.......Putin is EX KGB and I don't trust him any further than I can throw him........He's old school USSR COLD WAR ........

Now what really turned me against them.....They are determined to DESTROY US.............via the DOLLAR.........they have been pushing this agenda for nearly 2 decades...and right now 24 nations .....last I heard ........are trading in YUAN..............

That is why I said you want to jump on the sword you are on your on............This is about our survival in America........whether we have scumbags leading us or not...........I'm not voting to screw myself even with them being the cancer of this country.  Not gonna happen.  And I understand RUSSIA AND CHINA ARE OUR ENEMIES.


----------



## Foolardi

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *They're So Stupid They Think It Must Be Something Said by a Moron*
> 
> That's not what "oxymoron" really means.  Quit handing over your mind to the Illiterate Liberal Language Lords.


Because todays left is worsened by far than " a most notable coward,an
   endless liar,an hourly promise breaker, the owners of not one good quality. "
   Merely wasting time competing with fellow three-inch fools for the fondling
    likewise of scurvy companionship.
      Thou Sayeth I.
    I mean  ... Me.


----------



## MisterBeale

beautress said:


> The Russians and Germany have a history of war against one another that dates back at least one thousand years. They use countries inbetween, like Poland for example, as their tug-of-war victims. Germany broke with Hitler's massive murders of not only the Jews, but also with each other's handicapped children who suffered not only birth defects, but separate but similar deaths in Nazi Germany's secret killing stalls. We really don't know the numbers of any but the Jews, because they likely realized that killing the gypsies or an ayran's handicapped family member should go undisclosed forever. There are a lot of guesses as to the number out there, and though they disagree, the thought of illegally murdering people goes against Mosaic law. Will we ever know the truth? I've read everything on it, and killing civilians without a trial by jury is beyond the pale regardless of who is doing the murder of innocents. Allowing innocents to be murdered and failure to acknowledge the heinous displacement of ten million people is one of the saddest times history has been a jawdrop to the American people with its failures of leaders to aid the down-and-out in favor of recieving stipends from drug cartels at the highest level of those who open our borders to drug cartels who punish America with Chinese fentanyl that furnishes 500 american deaths per week. is unacceptable.
> 
> We didn't start the fire.


When America was founded, slavery was the rule of the day.

It was expected, everywhere.  Soon after America was founded, it began to disappear.  With in an hundred years, hundred and twenty-five years of the founding of America, women got the right to vote, children were no longer subjected to long hours of labor.

When our nation was founded, genocide was the rule, not the exception.  When our nation was founded, torture, and complete disregard for life, was the rule, not the exception.

No where on earth, did the citizens have any say over their destiny. . . NO WHERE.

Every place on the planet was ruled by either an aristocracy, a king, a queen, a chieftain, a tribal elder or a strongman. . . basically, mob thug. . . a despot.

So?  What did the wisdom of our most gracious founders believe about these most brutal foreigners?  And their never ending savage wars?  Their placing of material values over civil rights, civil liberties, peace, love and freedom?  I WILL TELL YOU WHAT THEY THOUGHT. . . and how the globes poison would affect us, if we let it. . . 
























. . . NOW?  If you want to throw our hard won freedom and liberty away for the agendas of the international banks, and global corporations, which DO NOT GIVE A DAMN, about liberal democracy.  For Ukraine is no less corrupt, and no more free, than Russia is.

. . . . it will only serve to make us more poor, and less free, by entangling ourselves in this mess.  If we want to spread freedom and liberty?  The best way to do that, is to do what we have always done, model it and preform it the best, not force it, that never works.

Now. ... as far as the drug cartels?  I agree with you.  When the Barbary pirate attacked us directly?   Just for pursuing peaceful commerce, we struck back.  

There is no excuse for THAT corruption.  The border should be closed, and controlled.  If the military needs to be sent down there to do it, then we should do that.  Instead of sending billions to Ukraine in aid. . . we should be sending billions in aid to the southern states to get that problem under control.


----------



## MisterBeale

eagle1462010 said:


> This is about our survival in America.


I really don't get you.



eagle1462010 said:


> That is why I said you want to jump on the sword you are on your on............This is about our survival in America........whether we have scumbags leading us or not...........I'm not voting to screw myself even with them being the cancer of this country. Not gonna happen. And I understand RUSSIA AND CHINA ARE OUR ENEMIES.



I was never in favor of putting energy sanctions on Russia.  That will only hasten this forward, that is, WHAT THESE FOLKS WANTS.  ON top of this. . . You are the one putting forward the idea that, BRICS, is somehow different than the IMF, they are all part of the same group of oligarchs.  I don't think you understand how the fiat currency game of the international bankers work.  They only have a couple of choices.  They can create a global currency, switch to the Yuan, allow every nation to have it's own, or have the globe agree on some crypto. . . which the folks in charge never would allow, none of the oligarchs will.  But if you understand the currency markets, you would see, the current reserve currency is purposely, and has been purposely debased.  They never intended it to go on forever, OUR OWN LEADERS were destroying it.  

How can you say, "RUSSIA AND CHINA ARE OUR ENEMIES," when our leaders, have brought us to this point?  Russia and China didn't put us so far into debt it will never, ever, EVER be repaid.  Russia and China didn't debase the value of the dollar so must that an once of gold in 1900 was $35. . . and today, an once of gold cost, well, hell, you get the picture.

During colonization, the reserve currency was the Guilder.  Then the global reserve currency became the Pound.  Did you think it would be the dollar forever?  The only way it could be, is if the REAL enemies were kept out, but they weren't, they destroyed our currency, like they did with all the others, now it is time to move on.  They are done pillaging this nation of value.

  That doesn't mean we _*have*_ to fight a war, or destroy the world, it means. . . . we need to be Americans again.


How is. . . not getting involved in the economic toil or war in Europe, about the survival of America?

Why do we need bother with any of them?

Can we grow our own food?  Can we make our own energy?  How about our own building materials?  Can we make our own steel, there IS still iron in the ground here, and concrete, and lumber?  According to the Constitution, we should be able to create our own currency?  Get rid of the Federal Reserve, they are the ones that did this to us.

If we did all that before WWII, and Russia is quickly working and being self sufficient again. . .. why the hell can't we?



What's the worst that could happen. . . kids would have real jobs again, and be able to afford to buy home and start families, and stop worrying about what gender they identify as?


Screw these folks' propaganda, and their great reset. . . . We don't need their new normal or their silly European "military operation."

It doesn't need to be a threat to America's survival if we had a decent set of American politicians and economists leading us. . . .


----------



## badger2

Putin's Gas Ruble and Welfare Baboons

Great reset is oxymoronic when it comes to capitalism, because any reset worthy of sane economic attention will be betrayed almost immediately. The argument above calls for some kind of code. Capitalism has no code.

'Freud himself indeed spoke of the link between his "discovery" of the death instinct and World War I, which remains the model of capitalist war. More generally, the death instinct celebrates the wedding of psychoanalysis and capitalism; their engagement had been full of hesitation. What we have tried to show apropos of capitalism is how it inherited much from a transcendent death-carrying agency, the despotic signifier, but also how it brought about this agency's effusion in the full immanence of its own system.

The full body, having become that of capital-money, suppresses the distinction between production and antiproduction: everywhere it mixes antiproduction with the productive forces in the immanent reproduction of its own always widened limits (the axiomatic). The death enterprise is one of the principal and specific forms of the absorption of surplus value in capitalism. It is this itinerary that psychoanalysis rediscovers and retraces with the death instinct.'
(Nick Land, Making It With Death: Remarks on Thanatos and Desiring production)

So, whilst welfare baboons are consuming, capitalism is repelling the limits it has just set for itself. This is why capitalism has an intimate relationship to the schizophrenic process. Even if no one has ever actually seen a schizophrenic.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

San Souci said:


> Sure good at that CommieSpeak ,Red. I suppose you support the Dialectic?


*Bootlickers Are Easy to Kick Into the Gutter*

The Commies are, and always have been, the conceited sons and daughters of the rich thieves you worship and sacrifice your manhood for.  By the way, your idols will throw useful idiots like you under the bus as soon as they can replace you with a foreign HeirHead.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Foolardi said:


> Merely wasting time competing with fellow three-inch fools for the fondling
> likewise of scurvy companionship.
> Thou Sayeth I.
> I mean  ... Me.


*Our Elitist Constitution Creates This Effect*

Yeah, losers with no self-identity desperately seek a group that will hug them while its leaders pick their pockets.


----------



## AZrailwhale

GLASNOST said:


> Absolutely true.
> 
> *The only time any nation* (with the exception of the UK) *fought the Nazis was after the Nazis invaded or declared war.* Most all nations were neutral until that point and in fact, the US supported the Nazis even *during* the war.


No other nation supported the Nazis.  No the US didn’t support Germany.  Some American companies had subsidiaries in Germany just like they did in France, Spain, Australia and Canada.  The profits from those German subsidiaries during the war stayed  in Germany.  The parent companies didn’t provide assistance, manpower, technology or funding.  Otherwise Germany would have been operating Ford GPAs (jeeps) and other American designed vehicles like Russia was instead of inferior German, French and whatever other vehicles they could steal.
The Russians were active allies with Germany from the late twenties on.  That relationship continued right up until the beginning of Operation Barbarossa.  Russian trains loaded with war material and raw materials steamed right past the German invasion forces as they invaded Ukraine.  Stalin refused to believe Hitler had betrayed him and held back Russian defensive forces from engaging the invading Germans at first, then had a nervous breakdown for several days before accepting the reality that Germany had betrayed Russia and invaded.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ringo said:


> Are you completely mad?


Nope, check your history.  It’s fact,


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

badger2 said:


> Putin's Gas Ruble and Welfare Baboons
> 
> Great reset is oxymoronic when it comes to capitalism, because any reset worthy of sane economic attention will be betrayed almost immediately. The argument above calls for some kind of code. Capitalism has no code.
> 
> 'Freud himself indeed spoke of the link between his "discovery" of the death instinct and World War I, which remains the model of capitalist war. More generally, the death instinct celebrates the wedding of psychoanalysis and capitalism; their engagement had been full of hesitation. What we have tried to show apropos of capitalism is how it inherited much from a transcendent death-carrying agency, the despotic signifier, but also how it brought about this agency's effusion in the full immanence of its own system.
> 
> The full body, having become that of capital-money, suppresses the distinction between production and antiproduction: everywhere it mixes antiproduction with the productive forces in the immanent reproduction of its own always widened limits (the axiomatic). The death enterprise is one of the principal and specific forms of the absorption of surplus value in capitalism. It is this itinerary that psychoanalysis rediscovers and retraces with the death instinct.'
> (Nick Land, Making It With Death: Remarks on Thanatos and Desiring production)
> 
> So, whilst welfare baboons are consuming, capitalism is repelling the limits it has just set for itself. This is why capitalism has an intimate relationship to the schizophrenic process. Even if no one has ever actually seen a schizophrenic.


*Profit Is a Tax.  Only Unions Can Prevent Excess and Undeserved Profits.*

Capitalism is an extension of the landed aristocracy; there was no fundamental change in the ruling structure or its politics.  Nor was their any in the guillotine-fodder's grandson, Socialism.  Today in Terminal America, the born 1% are represented in the 1% twenty times greater than they logically should be.   Ownership and management can't be productive positions, or the leaders wouldn't let them be hereditary.

So Heiristocratic Capitalism cannot be consistently productive.  Just as peasants produced the previous totalitarian Birth-Class Supremacy's parasitic wealth, employees produce for the Capitalist leeches.  When the parasites' take overbalances the actual producers' take by a wide ratio, economic downturns or collapses occur. 

This top-heavy Capitalism is like sports, where the players, not the owners, produce the revenue.

Not only do the neglected and resentful sons of the Greedhead zombies become Communist leaders; the private system itself is collectivist.  The employers produce all the revenue, and the owners collect it from them.


----------



## AZrailwhale

Ringo said:


> Russia will change the calculations for the supply of gas to unfriendly countries in rubles, Vladimir Putin said. "It doesn't make sense to deliver our goods to the EU and the USA and receive payment in dollars and euros," he said.
> Tellingly, all this stuff was obvious 20 years ago.
> 30 years ago, there was still hope for some kind of friendship with America, but apparently, the russian bourgeoisie was clearly explained the other day,  who they are for their western "partners".
> 
> God bless America!!!


Europe will be happy to pay Russia in worthless rubles, while only accepting hard currency or raw materials for the many things it sells Russia.   No one outside Russia has accepted rubles in international trade since the USSR was formed.  That’s why Russia was always a major arms seller.  It needed the hard currency from those arms purchases to buy what it needed from the west.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Likkmee said:


>


*From Camelot to Kamala*

Why didn't JFK obey the Monroe Doctrine?  Because of his cowardice and treason at the Bay of Pigs, he became a loose-cannon to compensate for that.  A blowhard fraternity bully, he took the world to the brink of mutually assured destruction. The Cuban Missile Crisis could have been easily solved by taking American nukes out of Turkey.  

Kennedy's recovery of his fake heroic image would have made him escalate in Vietnam, despite what worshipful Liberals and Preppy-loving Conservatives preach from their designer pulpits.


----------



## Ringo

AZrailwhale said:


> Europe will be happy to pay Russia in worthless rubles


Do you think they'll print rubles for you in Fort Knox?


----------



## badger2

Arabs may go Chinese money, Russia will trade with China, EU will have to scrape up rubles if it wants Russian gas.


----------



## AZrailwhale

badger2 said:


> Arabs may go Chinese money, Russia will trade with China, EU will have to scrape up rubles if it wants Russian gas.


That won't be hard with rubles running at half a cent each.


----------



## badger2

AZrailwhale said:


> That won't be hard with rubles running at half a cent each.


Russian gas must be paid in rubles. Regardless of its stated value, there is always already another value attached to it.


----------



## San Souci

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Bootlickers Are Easy to Kick Into the Gutter*
> 
> The Commies are, and always have been, the conceited sons and daughters of the rich thieves you worship and sacrifice your manhood for.  By the way, your idols will throw useful idiots like you under the bus as soon as they can replace you with a foreign HeirHead.


Wrong ,Commie. I voted for Trump.


----------



## badger2

On the Epic of the Dollar, one current report in the Russian media:

2022 marta 25








						Названа точка отсчета конца "эпохи доллара"
					

Невзирая на риторику о том, что доллару вот-вот найдут замену, до настоящей дедолларизации очень и очень далеко. Тем не менее начало ей положено, рассказал... РИА Новости, 25.03.2022




					ria.ru
				



' Dollar USA seichas po suti - mera vsekh veshchei.
The American dollar is now essentially the measure of all.

Pri etom zamorozka aktivov Rossii ne mozhet proiti besseledno.
At the same time, the freezing of the Russia's assets cannot go unnoticed.

Mnogie strany imeiut znachitel'nye protivorechiia s USA i opat'sia za svoi koshelek ne khochetsia.
Many countries have significant contradictions with America and you don't want to be afraid for your wallet.

Naprimer, u Kitai v zolotovaliutnykh reservakh est' odin trillion dollarov USA.
For example, China has one trillion US dollars in gold and foreign exchange reserves.

Prorabatyvaiushchiesia seichas puti ukhoda ot dollarov - eto ne poisk ego zameny, a proshchupyvanie al'ternativnykh kanalov, dobavil Sosnovskii.
The ways to move away from dollars that are currently being worked out are not a search for its replacement, but a probing of alternative channels that will supplement the settlements in American currency, Sosnovskiy added.'


----------



## badger2

Sosnovkiy continues with an example of an alternative channel to boycott the dollar. 

'Otkaz Rossii ot platezhei za gaz v dollarakh i evro -- pervyi znachimyi shar v etom napravlenii. Eta mera skoree kosnetsia evro, chem dollara, uveren ekspert.
Refusal to pay for gas in dollars and euros is the first significant step in this direction. This measure is more likely to affect the euro than the dollar, the expert is sure.'


----------



## Foolardi

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Our Elitist Constitution Creates This Effect*
> 
> Yeah, losers with no self-identity desperately seek a group that will hug them while its leaders pick their pockets.


  No far off from reality in Biden's New United States.
   Mores like Nude United Insanity.


----------



## GHook20

Ringo said:


> The correct article, but at the same time it is funny how the author is obliged to start with the words: "Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression that has plunged the world into a perilous situation..."
> After these words, the whole article tells why this attack was justified, but the tribute to the "free, thinking media" was given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Putin's decision to launch a full-scale invasion of Ukraine is a monstrous act of aggression. But that doesn't mean the West did nothing to provoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com


I call BS!!! Ukraine never joined NATO or the EU and both were denied for decades!

Russia has ZERO threat of attack, whether by a formal army, small insurrection or terrorist attack, from Ukraine!

This was plain and simple a land grab! And Russia is failing.


----------



## GLASNOST

*Telling it like it is:
*


----------



## GLASNOST

AZrailwhale said:


> No the US didn’t support Germany. Some American companies had subsidiaries in Germany


*Allowing* the support of Nazi Germany is the same as supporting Nazi Germany. Ford paid for the Nazi's uniforms. Charles Lindbergh held speeches in support of the Nazis. Coca Cola even created a new drink (Fanta) for the express reason to do business with the Nazis. And who allowed it to happen while *having declared war with the Nazis*? The United States! Don't try to weasel out of the truth and make excuses.


----------



## badger2

Simething was going down on 22 Jan with the Ukraine National Guard, Combining forces from Kiev, Odessa and Western Territorial National Guard Administrations, so Putin striking first may have been to intercept the plans.  Major-General Koneshenkov:

"V prikaze podrobno raspisan plan podgotovki odnoi iz udarnykh gruppirovok dlia nastupatel'nykh destvii v zone tak nazyvaemo "operatsii ob'edinennogo sil na Donbass.
The order describes in detail the plan for preparing one of the shock groups for an offensive in the Donbass, the so-called "operation of combined forces." '


----------



## Ringo




----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Do you think they'll print rubles for you in Fort Knox?


Putin will not accept counterfeit rubles.


----------



## AZrailwhale

GLASNOST said:


> *Allowing* the support of Nazi Germany is the same as supporting Nazi Germany. Ford paid for the Nazi's uniforms. Charles Lindbergh held speeches in support of the Nazis. Coca Cola even created a new drink (Fanta) for the express reason to do business with the Nazis. And who allowed it to happen while *having declared war with the Nazis*? The United States! Don't try to weasel out of the truth and make excuses.


Those things happened before the US entered the war.  Unlike where you live American citizens have the freedom to speak and do as they wish as long as they don't violate the law.

Fanta was developed to avoid the embargo here is a short Wikki article:


"*Fanta* is a brand of fruit-flavored carbonated soft drinks created by Coca-Cola Deutschland under the leadership of German businessman Max Keith. There are more than 200 flavors worldwide. Fanta originated in Germany as a Coca-Cola substitute in 1940 due to the American trade embargo of Nazi Germany which affected the availability of Coca-Cola ingredients. Fanta soon dominated the German market with three million cans sold in 1943. The current formulation of Fanta was developed in Italy in 1955."


----------



## AZrailwhale

badger2 said:


> Simething was going down on 22 Jan with the Ukraine National Guard, Combining forces from Kiev, Odessa and Western Territorial National Guard Administrations, so Putin striking first may have been to intercept the plans.  Major-General Koneshenkov:
> 
> "V prikaze podrobno raspisan plan podgotovki odnoi iz udarnykh gruppirovok dlia nastupatel'nykh destvii v zone tak nazyvaemo "operatsii ob'edinennogo sil na Donbass.
> The order describes in detail the plan for preparing one of the shock groups for an offensive in the Donbass, the so-called "operation of combined forces." '


So? Donbass is part of Ukraine and is essentially fighting a low grade civil war with Ukraine.  Russia has no right to invade Ukraine.  Of course your source is  a Russian General so it's very likely propaganda.


----------



## badger2

POSPOTUS Joe Xi goes to Poland, and Zakharova's video is right there to warn the demented that U.S. flesh will be regarded as mercenaries:

2022 marta 26








						Байден предложил десантникам США в Польше оценить мужество украинцев
					

Президент США Джо Байден в ходе европейского турне посетил 25 марта американских солдат из 82-й воздушно-десантной дивизии, которая базируется в польском Жешуве. Он высказался о мужестве украинских людей, которое солдаты оценят сами, когда окажутся там.




					iz.ru
				



'....naemnikov dlia uhastiia v boevykh desitviia na territorii strany.
mercenaries to participate in hostilities in the country.'


----------



## badger2

AZrailwhale said:


> So? Donbass is part of Ukraine and is essentially fighting a low grade civil war with Ukraine.  Russia has no right to invade Ukraine.  Of course your source is  a Russian General so it's very likely propaganda.


Ukraine has been an illegitimate state since 2014. This is also a drug bust.








						Нарколог оценил мимику Зеленского
					

Видео




					ura.news


----------



## badger2

" We send them our finest ballerinas, they send Pepsi-Cola in return."
(A quasi-famous Russian quote)


----------



## GLASNOST

AZrailwhale said:


> Those things happened before the US entered the war ...


***** You need to stop relying upon the revisionist version of history by the CIA. 

America's declaration of war on Germany made it illegal for U.S. motor companies to do business with Germany yet at the outbreak of war in 1939 both General Motors and Ford became crucial to the German military and immediately retooled themselves to become suppliers of war materiel to the German army. American managers of both GM and Ford went along with the conversion of their plants to military production at a time when U.S. government documents show they were still resisting calls by the Roosevelt administration to step up military production in their plants at home. In June 1940, after the fall of France, Henry Ford personally vetoed a U.S. government-approved plan to produce under license Rolls-Royce engines for British fighter planes, according to published accounts by his associates. Both Ford and GM took pains to make their subsidiaries appear as "German" as possible. In April 1939, for example, German Ford made a personal present to Hitler of 35,000 Reichsmarks in honour of his 50th birthday.

Documents show that Ford and GM followed a conscious strategy of continuing to do business with the Nazi regime, rather than divest themselves of their German assets. Less than three weeks after the Nazi occupation of Czechoslovakia in March 1939, GM defended this strategy as sound business practice, given the fact that the company's German operations were highly profitable.

The importance of Ford and GM went beyond making trucks for the German army. Ford agreed to a complicated barter deal that gave the Reich increased access to large quantities of strategic raw materials, particularly rubber. Hitler would never have considered invading Poland and Russia without Ford and GM or without synthetic fuel technology provided by them. Ford and General Motors were important to the Nazi war machine and were integral parts of the German war effort.

In July 1938, four months after the German annexation of Austria, Henry Ford accepted the highest medal that Nazi Germany could bestow on a foreigner, the Grand Cross of the German Eagle. The following month, a senior executive for General Motors, James Mooney, also received a medal for his distinguished service to the Reich.

Ford finally admitted that he profited from forced labour at its plants in Germany. Documents prove that Ford received dividends from its German subsidiary worth approximately $60,000 for the years 1940-43 and NOTE that Ford was eager to demand compensation from the U.S. government after the war for losses due to bomb damage to Ford plants and therefore should also be responsible for any benefits derived from forced labour. General Motors was paid $32 million by the U.S. government for damages sustained to its German plants.

Both Ford and General Motors declined requests for access to their wartime archives and declined to answer questions about the fact that GM plants in Germany used French and Belgian prisoners as slave labourers.


AZrailwhale said:


> Fanta was developed to avoid the embargo ...


So, you don’t know what an embargo is … is that your defence? That’s like saying, *“Well, your honour, the only reason I stole that get-away car is because I know that I committed an illegal act when I murdered her so I shouldn't be charged with auto theft”.*


AZrailwhale said:


> Unlike where you live American citizens have the freedom to speak and do as they wish as long as they don't violate the law.


Let’s get one thing straight, shall we? Seeing that you insist on putting your foot in your mouth I can tell you that *“the freedom to speak and do as I wish”* is FAR GREATER *“where I live”* than the misinformative, disinformative, inferior-educated & censored US.


----------



## GLASNOST

AZrailwhale said:


> So? Donbass is part of Ukraine and is essentially fighting a low grade civil war with Ukraine.  Russia has no right to invade Ukraine.  Of course *your source is  a Russian General* so it's very likely propaganda.


Your source of information is a CIA hornet's nest of misinformation, disinformation, propaganda and lies supplemented by Joan Wayne _"We're the best!"_ Hollywood films plus Dick & Jane Easy Reader books with titles such as _"Duck and Cover!"_ and _"Run Spot, Run!" _and memos written by Joe  Arpaio. And yet you think you have insight into Donbas!


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> Your source of information is a CIA hornet's nest of misinformation, disinformation, propaganda and lies supplemented by Joan Wayne _"We're the best!"_ Hollywood films plus Dick & Jane Easy Reader books with titles such as _"Duck and Cover!"_ and _"Run Spot, Run!" _and memos written by Joe  Arpaio. And yet you think you have insight into Donbas!


Hmmm interesting to hear your take on thing's, but of course I hope that someone answer's your potentially heavy poured on propaganda that is being spewed here, because the scenarios or so called cherry picked so called revisionist history that you are spewing, otherwise if having a possible heavy slant of anti-Americanism involved in them, needs rebutted if they are not true.


----------



## badger2

Cherrypick this true or false: Were the effeminates of CIA and British MI6 creating hostilities linked to Maidan, or were they not? It was Maidan that created the illegitimate Ukraine of 2014.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> Your source of information is a CIA hornet's nest of misinformation, disinformation, propaganda and lies supplemented by Joan Wayne _"We're the best!"_ Hollywood films plus Dick & Jane Easy Reader books with titles such as _"Duck and Cover!"_ and _"Run Spot, Run!" _and memos written by Joe Arpaio. And yet you think you have insight into Donbas!





beagle9 said:


> Hmmm interesting to hear your take on thing's ...


That's a good start.


beagle9 said:


> ... I hope that someone answer's your potentially heavy poured on *propaganda* .....



The fact that my reply is an answer to the *"propaganda"* being parroted by the American crapolia preceeding it got misplaced when you read it?
*Mr. X: *_You are a liar, Glasnost._
*Glasnost:* _It is you who is a liar._
*Beagle9:* _It is typical of you Glasnost to resort to personal insults! _


beagle9 said:


> ... because the scenarios or ... so called revisionist history that you are spewing ...  .. having a possible heavy slant of anti-Americanism ...





Have any brainwashed, dumbed-down recipients of CIA misinformation, disinformation and propaganda ever tried to motivate the _*"with us or against us"*_ standard *"anti-American"* balderdash. No? No, I didn't think so because it always crops up when someone tells the truth about American misdeeds. You're fine when guys like us put in a good word for the US but as soon as we get down to the nitty-gritty you all start whinging, *"Anti-American!" *



beagle9 said:


> ..... needs rebutted *if they are not true.*


*If what I say is not true* then yes rebutting is welcome. Do you accept my challenge?


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> That's a good start.
> 
> 
> The fact that my reply is an answer to the *"propaganda"* being parroted by the American crapolia preceeding it got misplaced when you read it?
> *Mr. X: *_You are a liar, Glasnost._
> *Glasnost:* _It is you who is a liar._
> *Beagle9:* _It is typical of you Glasnost to resort to personal insults! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any brainwashed, dumbed-down recipients of CIA misinformation, disinformation and propaganda ever tried to motivate the _*"with us or against us"*_ standard *"anti-American"* balderdash. No? No, I didn't think so because it always crops up when someone tells the truth about American misdeeds. You're fine when guys like us put in a good word for the US but as soon as we get down to the nitty-gritty you all start whinging, *"Anti-American!"
> 
> 
> If what I say is not true* then yes rebutting is welcome.


Ok, then we shall await the rebuttals then.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> Ok, then we shall await the rebuttals then.


What are you waiting for? Show me what you've got. Are you skipping out of my challenge?


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> What are you waiting for? Show me what you've got. Are you skipping out of my challenge?


I'll admit that I'm not an educated historian to the point that I can dispute your points In total, but I'll use my biblical learnings to empower my common sense, and use my countries history within my limited knowledge of it, and will use my limited knowledge of world history to try and discern the truth out of the points you make. So I'll past the torch of History to other's here that might make your points either truthful or lie's based upon their better assessment of such points being made.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


>


Haven't watched these videos you've posted, but I'll ask this, are you a Russian asset working to use propaganda on these platforms in order to engage American's as if to convince them that they've been alledgedly lied too by they're government, and this in regards to Russia and Ukraine ? If so, I also wonder why you haven't been confronted by our government as to who you are, and what is your purpose here ? If your word's are truth, and you are an American, then it might explain why they are leaving you be for now, otherwise because you aren't really a security issue at this point. They also might have faith that the American citizen's aren't as dumb or gullible about world affair's as is maybe thought that they are by any foreign asset's working here or abroad.

I will say though, that anything that is true should be welcomed by the U.S. citizen because we are suppose to stand up for righteousness and the truth no matter what. If we have issues, and it is brought to our attention, then we should investigate and put a spot light on it in order to keep in line with our traditional American values.


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


>


That’s a reality that few Americans know of or well even accept if they did. It’s mind boggling how enormously propagandized most Americans are. It’s even worse…not only do they fail or refuse to understand Russia‘s position but they fail to see the hypocrisy of their government, when it comes to war. 

_*Many Americans are getting more and more ferociously defensive of the empire they live under as the aggressive propaganda brainwashing campaign they're being subjected to manifests its intended effects. - Caitlin Johnstone. *_

This so called great reset just might result in millions of deaths and terrible suffering.


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Haven't watched these videos you've posted, but


You should.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Haven't watched these videos you've posted, but I'll ask this, are you a Russian asset working to use propaganda on these platforms in order to engage American's as if to convince them that they've been alledgedly lied too by they're government, and this in regards to Russia and Ukraine ? If so, I also wonder why you haven't been confronted by our government as to who you are, and what is your purpose here ? If your word's are truth, and you are an American, then it might explain why they are leaving you be for now, otherwise because you aren't really a security issue at this point. They also might have faith that the American citizen's aren't as dumb or gullible about world affair's as is maybe thought that they are by any foreign asset's working here or abroad.
> 
> I will say though, that anything that is true should be welcomed by the U.S. citizen because we are suppose to stand up for righteousness and the truth no matter what. If we have issues, and it is brought to our attention, then we should investigate and put a spot light on it in order to keep in line with our traditional American values.


There it is again!!!  

Anyone who strays from our criminal government and media narrative on Russia, is accused of being a traitor. This form of McCarthyism is perpetrated by both the left and right. Proving once again how the two sides love war.


----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


> You should.


It wouldn’t do any good. The brainwashing is complete.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> I'll admit that I'm not an educated historian ...


I don’t expect you to be.


beagle9 said:


> ... but I'll use my biblical learnings to empower my common sense ...


I really do not know what you think the bible has to do with anything, leastways “common sense”.


beagle9 said:


> ... and use my countries history ...


Your country’s history is probably the first step in being sceptical about what the CIA and government have to say. If that point is not clear to you then it would be wise of you not to try debating the issue because you’ll be in a heap of trouble and frankly I wouldn't want to waste my time teaching you why the point is so important.



beagle9 said:


> ... and will use my limited knowledge of world history to try and discern the truth out of the points you make.


World history doesn’t help very much in this case.



beagle9 said:


> So I'll past the torch of History to other's here that might make your points either truthful or lie's based upon their better assessment of such points being made.


I don’t mind that and I am pleased to see your honesty and earnestness. Here’s the problem we have …. the problem you and I have: You’ve read my longish post (I hope) and for some reason, you think it is possible that I have concocted the whole thing. I don’t know what sort of people you deal with but anyone who’d sit down to make up a fictitious story (and pass it off as truth) isn’t worth knowing or paying any attention to.

We have come to an agreement, I think, and it is much better than you first presented it. So, let's be happy.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> There it is again!!!
> 
> Anyone who strays from our criminal government and media narrative on Russia, is accused of being a traitor. This form of McCarthyism is perpetrated by both the left and right. Proving once again how the two sides love war.


Nah, just being skeptical about anything these days. Who knows what to believe after what happened to Trump.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> I don’t expect you to be.
> 
> I really do not know what you think the bible has to do with anything, leastways “common sense”.
> 
> Your country’s history is probably the first step in being sceptical about what the CIA and government have to say. If that point is not clear to you then it would be wise of you not to try debating the issue because you’ll be in a heap of trouble and frankly I wouldn't want to waste my time teaching you why the point is so important.
> 
> 
> World history doesn’t help very much in this case.
> 
> 
> I don’t mind that and I am pleased to see your honesty and earnestness. Here’s the problem we have …. the problem you and I have: You’ve read my longish post (I hope) and for some reason, you think it is possible that I have concocted the whole thing. I don’t know what sort of people you deal with but anyone who’d sit down to make up a fictitious story (and pass it off as truth) isn’t worth knowing or paying any attention to.
> 
> We have come to an agreement, I think, and it is much better than you first presented it. So, let's be happy.


The bible itself is one of the most dangerous self-glossing books on the planet. Because there is no god, the bible-reading scapegoat at least has some secret clues. Thus, the projection of fiction onto others.


----------



## Soldier30

The destruction of the Buk air defense system of the armed forces of Ukraine by the Russian operational-tactical complex Iskander. The Iskander missile attack was carried out after receiving intelligence data from a Russian UAV patrolling an area in the Kiev region.


The army of Ukraine, actively withdrawing, mines fields and farmland, thereby endangering people's lives and jeopardizing the sowing campaign in Ukraine. More than 12,000 munitions have already been defused in the Kherson region alone. Everyday life of Russian sappers of engineering troops in Ukraine


----------



## badger2

The internet was originally a military invention. Kennedy was right (The Real Anthony Fauci): CIA and MI6 are working the internet together these days. An example of their nazi book-burning (video-scrubbing) is here:

2022 Mar 9 Ukraine Has Been Killing Its Own People Since the CIA/Maidan Coup








						Ukraine has been killing its own people since the CIA/Maidan Coup. - Mark Taliano
					

READ MORE: Human Rights Watch Charges Russia but Not America with War-Censorship/By Eric Zeusse – Mark Taliano




					marktaliano.net


----------



## badger2

Soldier30 said:


> The destruction of the Buk air defense system of the armed forces of Ukraine by the Russian operational-tactical complex Iskander. The Iskander missile attack was carried out after receiving intelligence data from a Russian UAV patrolling an area in the Kiev region.
> 
> 
> The army of Ukraine, actively withdrawing, mines fields and farmland, thereby endangering people's lives and jeopardizing the sowing campaign in Ukraine. More than 12,000 munitions have already been defused in the Kherson region alone. Everyday life of Russian sappers of engineering troops in Ukraine


The Russian report says that an unmanned drone guided the attack:

Russian Federation Showed Footage of the Destruction of the Ukrainian BUK Air Defense System Near Kiev








						МО РФ показало кадры уничтожения украинского ЗРК «Бук» под Киевом
					

Авиация Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России уничтожила высокоточным ракетным вооружением зенитно-ракетный комплекс «Бук» вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ). Видеокадры нанесения удара по комплексу в субботу, 26 марта, опубликовало Минобороны России.




					Iz.ru
				



'....Kontrol popadaniia osushchestvlialsia bespilotnym letatel'nym apparatom.
Control of the hit was carried out by an unmanned aerial vehicle.'


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> The bible itself is one of the most dangerous self-glossing books on the planet.


That's the truth, and its additions with new and old testament, Christianity and Islam make it worse and more dangerous as it goes along.



badger2 said:


> Because there is no god, the bible-reading scapegoat at least has some secret clues. Thus, the projection of fiction onto others.


The jury's still out on the existence of *a* god but the one projected by Judaism, Christianity, Islam, Jehovah's Witness, Mormons, Davidians, Evangelists, Rastafari and Wowy bin Wowy is pure superstitious bull crappy.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> The Russian report says that an unmanned drone guided the attack:
> 
> Russian Federation Showed Footage of the Destruction of the Ukrainian BUK Air Defense System Near Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> МО РФ показало кадры уничтожения украинского ЗРК «Бук» под Киевом
> 
> 
> Авиация Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) России уничтожила высокоточным ракетным вооружением зенитно-ракетный комплекс «Бук» вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ). Видеокадры нанесения удара по комплексу в субботу, 26 марта, опубликовало Минобороны России.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iz.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '....Kontrol popadaniia osushchestvlialsia bespilotnym letatel'nym apparatom.
> Control of the hit was carried out by an unmanned aerial vehicle.'


Glad to see the Ruskies are 'on target'.


----------



## Ringo

prequel to the beginning of the Russian special operation in Ukraine


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> prequel to the beginning of the Russian special operation in Ukraine


I copied and submitted this video to one of my FaceBook group discussions and it was removed immediately.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> I copied and submitted this video to one of my FaceBook group discussions and it was removed immediately.


Not surprising, but you know that damn Putin has shut down the Russian media!  He’s an evil DICTATOR!

lol.


----------



## badger2

Kozin predicted this to happen:

"As soon as the Russian forces take the city of Mariupol under control, the Kiev regime will fall. The capture of Mariupol and its complete liberation from the Ukrainian neo-nazis is of great importance for the Russian Army."
(Vladimir Kozin, Academy of Military Sciences of the Russian Federation)

2022 marta 26 Izvestiya: Mariupol zasniali s vozdukha /  Mariupol Filmed From the Air








						Мариуполь засняли с воздуха
					

В распоряжении «Известий» 26 марта появились кадры, на которых Мариуполь запечатлен с воздуха. За город продолжаются ожесточенные бои. На видео заметны полуразрушенные дома и опустевшие улицы.Как ранее рассказывали мирные жители, украинские националисты занимают позиции в жилых многоэтажках и...




					iz.ru


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Not surprising, but you know that damn Putin has shut down the Russian media!  He’s an evil DICTATOR!
> 
> lol.


Yes, I know and he's responsible for my dishwasher breaking down too.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> Yes, I know and he's responsible for my dishwasher breaking down too.


I stubbed my toe…that fuckin’ Putin!


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I stubbed my toe…that fuckin’ Putin!


He is a devious b'stard, isn't he!


----------



## Ringo

GLASNOST said:


> I copied and submitted this video to one of my FaceBook group discussions and it was removed immediately.


Big deal! They ban me on FaceBook.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Big deal! They ban me on FaceBook.


You're probably better off. It's worse when you submit a post and have to check back later just to see if it's still there. Better to be banned and stop wasting your time.


----------



## beagle9

badger2 said:


> The bible itself is one of the most dangerous self-glossing books on the planet. Because there is no god, the bible-reading scapegoat at least has some secret clues. Thus, the projection of fiction onto others.


So what are you doing now, stalking people ??


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> You're probably better off. It's worse when you submit a post and have to check back later just to see if it's still there. Better to be banned and stop wasting your time.


Agree with this.


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> That's the truth, and its additions with new and old testament, Christianity and Islam make it worse and more dangerous as it goes along.
> 
> 
> The jury's still out on the existence of *a* god but the one projected by Judaism, Christianity, Islam, Jehovah's Witness, Mormons, Davidians, Evangelists, Rastafari and Wowy bin Wowy is pure superstitious bull crappy.


And so you are also an ignoramus I guess. Figures. I just can't figure out how people like you and other's act so intelligent, but are as dumb as a box of rocks. LOL


----------



## Ringo

GLASNOST said:


> You're probably better off. It's worse when you submit a post and have to check back later just to see if it's still there. Better to be banned and stop wasting your time.


Put this one on FaceBook, see how long it last


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Agree with this.


Yeah, but I had a Facebook connection with my friend from Italy, and now I do not know how to find him...


----------



## beagle9

Ringo said:


> Yeah, but I had a Facebook connection with my friend from Italy, and now I do not know how to find him...


Uhhh can't help ya there bud.


----------



## badger2

Mariupol is finished. Putin congratulates those who served: 

Post #81




__





						Russia Switches to Focus of Liberating the Donbass.
					

Mariupol is finished. Putin congratulates the special operations forces.  2022 marta 27 Putin's Congratulations  https://iz.ru/1311107/2022-03-27/putin-otvetil-natcionalnuiu-gordost-sotrudnikam-rosgvardii 'Podrazdeleniia Rosgvardii proiavliaiut myzhestvo, reshitel'nost' i besstrashie s...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> So what are you doing now, stalking people ??


Maybe it's the bible that is stalking the forum?? Even on threads that have nothing to do with religion.


----------



## GLASNOST

beagle9 said:


> And so you are also an ignoramus I guess. Figures. I just can't figure out how people like you and other's act so intelligent, but are as dumb as a box of rocks. LOL


It is my intelligence that keeps me from believing in conjuring hokus-pokus and religious superstition which is the basis of the bible. I'll believe that god is one (or is it three?) and flies around on a broomstick just as soon as the lizard people publish their own version of _"The Birth of a Nation"._


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Put this one on FaceBook, see how long it last


I did it, with an extensive comment. We will see if it remains there.


----------



## Ringo

A resident of Mariupol told how the neo-Nazis shot civilians: "Let the whole world know - they were killing us, "Azov" and "Right Sector". These are fascists."


----------



## Ringo

Why John Mearsheimer Blames the U.S. for the Crisis in Ukraine
					

For years, the political scientist has claimed that Putin’s aggression toward Ukraine is caused by Western intervention. Have recent events changed his mind?




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## AlexanderPK

Ringo said:


> A resident of Mariupol told how the neo-Nazis shot civilians: "Let the whole world know - they were killing us, "Azov" and "Right Sector". These are fascists."


*Piss in a whore's face and she'll say it's raining.*
That's the best match for the Russian proverb that could describe the likely reaction to this video.


----------



## GLASNOST

AlexanderPK said:


> *Piss in a whore's face and she'll say it's raining.*
> That's the best match for the Russian proverb that could describe the likely reaction to this video.


That woman is no whore.


----------



## AlexanderPK

GLASNOST said:


> That woman is no whore.


What woman? Если ты русский, то должен понять, что я имею ввиду.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ringo said:


> Do you think they'll print rubles for you in Fort Knox?


Why would they print anything?  It's a gold vault.

BTW, that's where I work for Army recruiting.


----------



## GLASNOST

AlexanderPK said:


> What woman? Если ты русский, то должен понять, что я имею ввиду.


The woman in the video. The one who is speaking. The one who is being interviewed. It is her statement that you are insinuating is false by using that idiom. Я не русский, но я понимаю.


----------



## GLASNOST

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why would they print anything?  It's a gold vault.
> 
> BTW, that's where I work for Army recruiting.


Watch out for Auric's gas. Anyway, why a swab in the avatar?


----------



## AlexanderPK

GLASNOST said:


> The woman in the video. The one who is speaking. The one who is being interviewed. It is her statement that you are insinuating is false by using that idiom. Я не русский, но я понимаю.


_The one who is being interviewed_ I absolutely sympathize with. The proverbial whore is the westerners of this forum who, having seen the video, will insist it must have been staged and Azov banderites are kind peace-loving people.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> Put this one on FaceBook, see how long it last





GLASNOST said:


> I did it, with an extensive comment. We will see if it remains there.


*UPDATE:* It was taken out yesterday and I got banned and all of my comments were removed from the thread! The one who was glorifying Zelensky claimed the video *"mocked"* her if it was a personal insult! We suffer from acute snowflake feminism in my part of the world.


----------



## GLASNOST

AlexanderPK said:


> _The one who is being interviewed_ I absolutely sympathize with. The proverbial whore is the westerners of this forum who, having seen the video, will insist it must have been staged and Azov banderites are kind peace-loving people.


Oh, I see. My criticism was good but my aim was bad.


----------



## Soldier30

The Russian army used new weapons for the first time in Ukraine, the work of the remote mining engineering system "Agriculture" was filmed near Kharkov. The video shows the moment of remote installation of minefields. The operation of this installation is similar to the work of the Grad MLRS. The difference is that instead of the warhead of a 122 mm rocket, they carry cassettes with mines. After the installation of mines, this territory is plotted on an electronic map, there is no need to carry out mine clearance manually, mines can be remotely deactivated.


Movement of a column of Russian military equipment of airborne units to the area of combat missions in the Kiev region


----------



## GLASNOST

The Ukainskijs need to haul that Zelensky monkey by his heels and deported him back to the United Snakes or ... better yet ... string him up.


----------



## badger2

Soldier30 said:


> The Russian army used new weapons for the first time in Ukraine, the work of the remote mining engineering system "Agriculture" was filmed near Kharkov. The video shows the moment of remote installation of minefields. The operation of this installation is similar to the work of the Grad MLRS. The difference is that instead of the warhead of a 122 mm rocket, they carry cassettes with mines. After the installation of mines, this territory is plotted on an electronic map, there is no need to carry out mine clearance manually, mines can be remotely deactivated.
> 
> 
> Movement of a column of Russian military equipment of airborne units to the area of combat missions in the Kiev region


Now what about the bird flu lab in Kharkiv? How is the dismantling coming along?


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> The Ukainskijs need to haul that Zelensky monkey by his heels and deported him back to the United Snakes or ... better yet ... string him up.


He's already doing lines like it's going out of style: marionette and cocaine.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> He's already doing lines like it's going out of style: marionette and cocaine.


That's the only way he's going to survive the humiliation, defeat and isolation. How many people today think about the dispensable American-trained puppet Mikheil Saakashvili? He's going to have a snort-mate very soon.


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​


 Obama and Biden prepared for this war in 2013-14 when they spent 5 billion dollars to overthrow Ukraine’s democratically elected government and installed their own candidate in the  Ukraine backed by the AZOV Nazi battalion that began attacking civilians in Donbas.  Was the war was created by the US & NATO? It damned sure was.


----------



## Ringo

- With its invasion of Ukraine, Russia has outlawed itself!
- But what about your invasions of Yugoslavia, Libya, Syria, Afghanistan?
- It's not out law. It's above the law. And this is completely different!


----------



## Ringo

beagle9 said:


> Watching this news channel France 24, and it's making me laugh at how the reporting is bent towards getting off of oil and gas (going green) in the world, yet meanwhile the major player's like (Russia and China etc), are ramping up their oil and gas needs/usage for a stronger economy, and a stronger military by way of the continued usage of such resources.


Macron: we will not pay for gas supplies in rubles, as this is not provided for in the contract.
Wipe your ass now with this contract, which is worthless after France blocked 22 billion euros of russian money.
And don't call Putin anymore, you're boring him.


----------



## GLASNOST

Don't worry, Ukraine! You've got the mighty United States backing you up!


----------



## GLASNOST

Ringo said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​


Yes. 

When the USSR was dismantled Ukraine had an assortment of nuclear and strategic weaponry. The US didn't like that so they forced Ukraine to give them up. Ukraine obliged and either destroyed the weapons or sold them back to Russia. Now Washington is crying about Ukraine having little to fight the Russians with. That's how they do:

1). Destroy *their* capabilities
2). Create an enemy for them
3). Make them dependent on *your capabilities




*


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> View attachment 628099


It says so much about how propagandized people are and how insulated their ideological echo chambers have become that their first thought when encountering someone with a foreign policy opinion they disagree with is "I bet this person is a secret agent from a hostile government."


----------



## Toro

Putin has done more to unite the West than anyone in the West ever could.

Let’s welcome our soon to be two newest members into NATO. 









						Finland and Sweden could soon join NATO, prompted by Russian war in Ukraine
					

Finland and Sweden could soon join NATO, moves that would likely infuriate Moscow and that officials say would further underscore Russia's strategic error in invading Ukraine.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## badger2

As the West's mafia cult gets busted up and boycotted.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Putin has done more to unite the West than anyone in the West ever could.
> 
> Let’s welcome our soon to be two newest members into NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland and Sweden could soon join NATO, prompted by Russian war in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Finland and Sweden could soon join NATO, moves that would likely infuriate Moscow and that officials say would further underscore Russia's strategic error in invading Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Yeah let’s escalate this war because well, the elites want to.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> It says so much about how propagandized people are and how insulated their ideological echo chambers have become that their first thought when encountering someone with a foreign policy opinion they disagree with is "I bet this person is a secret agent from a hostile government."


You've also noticed.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Yeah let’s escalate this war because well, the elites want to.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

What goes up my nose *more than anything* else in this little "war" is that Sweden (yes, I said Sweden!) has sent weapons to Ukraine. So it's left up to who (or is it whom?)  to introduce de-escalation? You and I? Well, Putin has said time and time again that there is no need for an armed conflict in the first place so I guess it's up to the three of us, Gipper. If it's too late to fill their gun barrels with roses maybe we can slip into their weapons factories with a welder.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> View attachment 628098


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> What goes up my nose *more than anything* else in this little "war" is that Sweden (yes, I said Sweden!) has sent weapons to Ukraine. So it's left up to who (or is it whom?) to introduce de-escalation? You and I? Well, Putin has said time and time again that there is no need for an armed conflict in the first place so I guess it's up to the three of us, Gipper. If it's too late to fill their gun barrels with roses maybe we can slip into their weapons factories with a welder.


I’ll be surprised if this war doesn’t escalate. Western governments and media have inflamed many of their citizens with hate for Russia. Hate is what they always promote in every war. You’d think after centuries of using this deceptive tactic, all people would recognize it.


----------



## badger2

Chinese troops apparently just moved into Serbia. Russian troops did that before.


----------



## badger2

We'll post this, perhaps a false flag.

China Deploying Troops Into Europe








						BULLETIN UPDATE 1:21 PM SEE BOTTOM -- CHINA DEPLOYING TROOPS INTO EUROPE
					

It began late Friday night (US east coast time) when a series of four(4) China People's Liberation Army Y-20 Troop transport aircraft, were observed...




					halturnerradioshow.com


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I’ll be surprised if this war doesn’t escalate. Western governments and media have inflamed many of their citizens with hate for Russia. Hate is what they always promote in every war. You’d think after centuries of using this deceptive tactic, all people would recognize it.


I have so much to say on the subject but where are all of the words needed with which to say it? It is clear that you understand the force behind this sort of madness but we are in a downward spiral of understanding the dumb-downedness of the common man who can't see worth a crap. How? Why? Is it all comic books and video games to them? Good guys and bad guys to pic sides and run with that? What is it that makes victims of continuous, national lies still think "their side" is the best side? Don't they think it's time to change the batting order? No, they still believe there were WMDs in Irak and that there was no justification for 9/11 ... only jealousy.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> We'll post this, perhaps a false flag.
> 
> China Deploying Troops Into Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLETIN UPDATE 1:21 PM SEE BOTTOM -- CHINA DEPLOYING TROOPS INTO EUROPE
> 
> 
> It began late Friday night (US east coast time) when a series of four(4) China People's Liberation Army Y-20 Troop transport aircraft, were observed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halturnerradioshow.com


We in Western Europe need to have the shit scared out of us for sleeping with the Yankees. If our respective governments want to play war alongside the US then we must be given a warning either by Russia or by China.


----------



## badger2

Thusfar, no other reports extant on Chinese troops to Serbia.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> I have so much to say on the subject but where are all of the words needed with which to say it? It is clear that you understand the force behind this sort of madness but we are in a downward spiral of understanding the dumb-downedness of the common man who can't see worth a crap. How? Why? Is it all comic books and video games to them? Good guys and bad guys to pic sides and run with that? What is it that makes victims of continuous, national lies still think "their side" is the best side? Don't they think it's time to change the batting order? No, they still believe there were WMDs in Irak and that there was no justification for 9/11 ... only jealousy.


Great post. We are in complete agreement.

How is it we can see through the madness, but others can’t?  I can’t understand how these people have allowed themselves to be duped by the establishment over and over again. It‘s as if the’ve learned nothing from history.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> ..... How is it we can see through the madness, but others can’t? .....


I think I know why  I can. I'm a war veteran and I (we) knew something was wrong with what we were told, it didn't jive with reality, we were all told a bunch of lies and the population we were sent to kill were decent people who only wanted freedom ..... from us. We deliberately deprived them of their freedom and killed millions of them because they resited. I didn't understand all of that at the time but eventually it sank in and I came to realize that we were the bad guys. So now when I see things happening in the world I ask myself if it makes any sense. The "west's"explanation of this thing in Ukraine does not make sense. 

What about you? How did you come to see things with more clarity?


----------



## badger2

The pathology is theological. The CIA may go to church, but it's not to pray. One technique They learn likely originates all the way forward from the Neolithic: the manipulation of indignance and the strive for justice. Both of these manipulations came from the theologian's burial cult, complete with its esoterica, kept from the 'common man.'


----------



## Toro

GLASNOST said:


> View attachment 628152


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

Ukraine an illegitimate state since 2014 similar to the 2020 US elections. If it was legal, consider the collective IQ that did that disaster. One should not respect the decadent drug trafficking hub the Ukraine is, And by default the UN or Helskini is impotent to do anything about it, it's outlaw mentality, nor the behavior of Maidanians in another country, like blm baboons in Austria.


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> View attachment 628261


Why the propaganda ?? Ukraine left Russia when the Soviet Union fell correct ?? To my recollection they left without incident, and gave back their nukes to boot. Now how long ago was that ? How many years of peace did Ukraine have before it began to have internal strife and struggle between it's ethnic Russian's and Ukranian's in country ??

Then there is the NATO thing, and then the west blamed Russia for 4 years straight on what was wrong with the American electorial process because of them, and then we learned now that all that was just political lie's in hopes to destroy a duly elected President, and all in order to try and usher back in the leftist agenda in full force again. Fact.


----------



## Toro

beagle9 said:


> Why the propaganda ?? Ukraine left Russia when the Soviet Union fell correct ?? To my recollection they left without incident, and gave back their nukes to boot. Now how long ago was that ? How many years of peace did Ukraine have before it began to have internal strife and struggle between it's ethnic Russian's and Ukranian's in country ??
> 
> Then there is the NATO thing, and then the west blamed Russia for 4 years straight on what was wrong with the American electorial process because of them, and then we learned now that all that was just political lie's in hopes to destroy a duly elected President, and all in order to try and usher back in the leftist agenda in full force again. Fact.



Putin is trying to turn Ukraine into a vassal state.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Toro said:


>


Next time you meet the fucker tell him Russians said hi and told him to go fuck himself.


----------



## badger2

Za Pobedu!  For Victory! 
Battleground, Washington, USA

Zadacha budet vypolnena Mission will be accomplished.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> I think I know why  I can. I'm a war veteran and I (we) knew something was wrong with what we were told, it didn't jive with reality, we were all told a bunch of lies and the population we were sent to kill were decent people who only wanted freedom ..... from us. We deliberately deprived them of their freedom and killed millions of them because they resited. I didn't understand all of that at the time but eventually it sank in and I came to realize that we were the bad guys. So now when I see things happening in the world I ask myself if it makes any sense. The "west's"explanation of this thing in Ukraine does not make sense.
> 
> What about you? How did you come to see things with more clarity?


I’ve always loved history and have researched it all my life. Up until about 20 years ago, I was blind too. After W invaded Iraq, I started reevaluating everything and reading a great deal of alternative history. It didn’t take long for me to conclude we’ve been lied to by the elites for millennium about war.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> View attachment 628261


Apparently you’re unaware that the USSR is dead. Remember what your beloved Obama said….
The '80s called, they want their foreign policy back​


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Putin is trying to turn Ukraine into a vassal state.


The most powerful empire that has ever existed, which is circling the planet with hundreds of military bases and is continuously working to destroy any nation who challenges its global dominion, claims that it is in a global power struggle against "authoritarianism".

Get it?


----------



## beagle9

Toro said:


> Putin is trying to turn Ukraine into a vassal state.


And ? Why is that ? How did Ukraine piss Putin off this bad ?


----------



## Toro

beagle9 said:


> And ? Why is that ? How did Ukraine piss Putin off this bad ?



Putin thinks Ukraine should be part of Russia because he believes they are “Rus.”  IOW he thinks they’re the same people.  He also thinks all Rus should be ruled by Moscow.  It pisses him off because Ukrainians don’t see it that way.

Ukraine has been dominated by Russia for centuries.  Russians have slaughtered millions of Ukrainians.  Ukraine does not want to be part of Russia. For good reason.









						Holodomor - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I’ve always loved history and have researched it all my life. Up until about 20 years ago, I was blind too. *After W invaded Iraq, I started reevaluating everything *and reading a great deal of alternative history. It didn’t take long* for me to conclude we’ve been lied to* by the elites for millennium about war.


After the *lie of WMD*s, the* illegal invasion* of Irak, the *torture chambers* at Abu Graib & Guantanamo, yet *the only person sitting behind bars are the ones who proved it* all ...... yes, it's a good reason *to conclude the world has been lied to*. For sure.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> Putin is trying to turn Ukraine into a vassal state.


The US is trying to turn Ukraine into a vassal state.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Toro said:


> Putin thinks Ukraine should be part of Russia because he believes they are “Rus.”  IOW he thinks they’re the same people.  He also thinks all Rus should be ruled by Moscow.  It pisses him off because Ukrainians don’t see it that way.
> 
> Ukraine has been dominated by Russia for centuries.  Russians have slaughtered millions of Ukrainians.  Ukraine does not want to be part of Russia. For good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holodomor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Is there a half a minute in your time-table when you're not spreading _lies and slander? _Take a break, drink some water and hopefully choke yourself on it.


----------



## badger2

The CIA helped to turn Ukraine into a bastard in 2014, and as we can currently see from MI6's presence near Zelenskiy's body, the duo wants war and will antagonize until it gets it.









						Военная спецоперация на Украине 10 апреля 2022: прямая онлайн-трансляция
					

Сайт kp.ru в онлайн-режиме публикует последние новости о военной спецоперации России на Украине на 10 апреля 2022 года [обновляется]




					www.kp.ru
				



'...."Otkaz kievskogo rezhima prekratit' genotsid russkikh cherez vypolnenie svoikh obiazatel'stv po mezhdunarodym dogovorennostiam, privel k voennoi spetsoperatsii Rossii na Ukrainy, zaiavil Antonov.
"The refusal of the Kiev regime to stop the genocide of Russians through the fulfillment of its obligations under international agreements, led to a Russian special Operation in Ukraine," said Antonov.'


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Putin thinks Ukraine should be part of Russia because he believes they are “Rus.”  IOW he thinks they’re the same people.  He also thinks all Rus should be ruled by Moscow.  It pisses him off because Ukrainians don’t see it that way.
> 
> Ukraine has been dominated by Russia for centuries.  Russians have slaughtered millions of Ukrainians.  Ukraine does not want to be part of Russia. For good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holodomor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Lol. You really think Putin caused the Holodomor. Damn you funny.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> After the *lie of WMD*s, the* illegal invasion* of Irak, the *torture chambers* at Abu Graib & Guantanamo, yet *the only person sitting behind bars are the ones who proved it* all ...... yes, it's a good reason *to conclude the world has been lied to*. For sure.


No doubt about that, but somehow many Americans have very short memories.


----------



## gipper

AlexanderPK said:


> Is there a half a minute in your time-table when you're not spreading _lies and slander? _Take a break, drink some water and hopefully choke yourself on it.


Tonto thinks his unthinking and uncritical support of the Nazi regime in Ukraine is somehow proof he’s anti-Trump. I know..I know…it’s screwed up.


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Lol. You really think Putin caused the Holodomor. Damn you funny.



God you’re stupid.

No wonder you never made any money.


----------



## Toro

The anti-American ethno-nationalists and Russian trolls reveal themselves pretty quickly!

LOL


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> The CIA helped to turn Ukraine into a bastard in 2014, and as we can currently see from MI6's presence near Zelenskiy's body, the duo wants war and will antagonize until it gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Военная спецоперация на Украине 10 апреля 2022: прямая онлайн-трансляция
> 
> 
> Сайт kp.ru в онлайн-режиме публикует последние новости о военной спецоперации России на Украине на 10 апреля 2022 года [обновляется]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kp.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '...."Otkaz kievskogo rezhima prekratit' genotsid russkikh cherez vypolnenie svoikh obiazatel'stv po mezhdunarodym dogovorennostiam, privel k voennoi spetsoperatsii Rossii na Ukrainy, zaiavil Antonov.
> "The refusal of the Kiev regime to stop the genocide of Russians through the fulfillment of its obligations under international agreements, led to a Russian special Operation in Ukraine," said Antonov.'



Keep lying, Russian troll.


----------



## badger2

Toro said:


> Keep lying, Russian troll.


'Nuts' (American reply to the nazis request to surrender, Italy WWII).


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> No doubt about that, but somehow many Americans have very short memories.


In order to have a short memory or to have any memory at all, it is first necessary for awareness to have been a fact and for that to be true people need to either be told or for them to have done some reading if the info isn't taught. Not only Americans but nowadays just about everyone in the west is being fed US lies and hard-nose propaganda.  Even Sweden is soaking up the crap as though that's all there is ... and keeping an eye on the MS media ..... that really is all there is. No more _*"two sides to every story"*_. It's outright brainwashing. You have to keep your head cool and diligent if you want to understand anything or get close to the truth on any issue.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> 'Nuts' (American reply to the nazis request to surrender, Italy WWII).


Actually, it was General McAuliffe's reply to the German suggestion for the Americans to surrender during the battle of the bulge in Belgium.


----------



## eagle1462010

Riddle me this............Arizona has a civil War...........Many there wanting to be a part of MEXICO..............And Arizona fights to keep them from becoming part of Mexico..........

Would we SAY..........GO TO MEXICO or PUT IT DOWN...............

We would NOT ALLOW Mexico to take it because of illegals saying THIS IS MEXICO..........Ukraine is a NATION WITH BORDERS.........Those borders are Not part of RUSSIA..........Russia is taking these areas by force........IN UKRAINE...........


So let's pick a place in Russia that says we are part of the United States.............They rebel against Russia.........saying we are NO LONGER PART OF RUSSIA............By the NONSENSE of defending Russia...........we have EVERY RIGHT TO INVADE RUSSIA and kick their ass because this area says it is part of the United States.

Anyway................Justification of Russia and X KGB PUTIN........is UTTER BS.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Riddle me this............Arizona has a civil War...........Many there wanting to be a part of MEXICO..............And Arizona fights to keep them from becoming part of Mexico..........
> 
> Would we SAY..........GO TO MEXICO or PUT IT DOWN...............
> 
> We would NOT ALLOW Mexico to take it because of illegals saying THIS IS MEXICO..........Ukraine is a NATION WITH BORDERS.........Those borders are Not part of RUSSIA..........Russia is taking these areas by force........IN UKRAINE...........
> 
> 
> So let's pick a place in Russia that says we are part of the United States.............They rebel against Russia.........saying we are NO LONGER PART OF RUSSIA............By the NONSENSE of defending Russia...........we have EVERY RIGHT TO INVADE RUSSIA and kick their ass because this area says it is part of the United States.
> 
> Anyway................Justification of Russia and X KGB PUTIN........is UTTER BS.


So your position like Abe’s, is we will kill you and destroy your land to keep you. If you were alive in 1775, we know who’s side you’d be on.

Yet you likely consider yourself a lover of democracy, yet the will of the people means nothing to you. You support the State. Statist!


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> God you’re stupid.
> 
> No wonder you never made any money.


Lol. I bet I have way more than you. Someone as ignorant as you likely is homeless. Get to the shelter. I‘m tired of seeing you panhandling on the street.


----------



## Ringo

US intelligence has stated that Russia may interfere in the American elections... because of Ukraine. - RIA Novosti
American intelligence holds americans for imbeciles... Russia does not care at all - Democrats or Republicans will support the nazis in Kiev,


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Riddle me this............Arizona has a civil War...........Many there wanting to be a part of MEXICO..............And Arizona fights to keep them from becoming part of Mexico..........
> 
> Would we SAY..........GO TO MEXICO or PUT IT DOWN...............
> 
> We would NOT ALLOW Mexico to take it because of illegals saying THIS IS MEXICO..........Ukraine is a NATION WITH BORDERS.........Those borders are Not part of RUSSIA..........Russia is taking these areas by force........IN UKRAINE...........
> 
> 
> So let's pick a place in Russia that says we are part of the United States.............They rebel against Russia.........saying we are NO LONGER PART OF RUSSIA............By the NONSENSE of defending Russia...........we have EVERY RIGHT TO INVADE RUSSIA and kick their ass because this area says it is part of the United States.
> 
> Anyway................Justification of Russia and X KGB PUTIN........is UTTER BS.


Am I right in assuming that you know NOTHING about how Texas became a state?


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> Am I right in assuming that you know NOTHING about how Texas became a state?


Nope...........Now tell me how many years ago that happened...................hmmm.

I  heard part of Russia was flying an American flag..........the people there are wanting to be a part of America.

Think we'll go kick the door in and stomp Russia into the ground .......because well.........WE ARE PEACE KEEPERS.........We'll start by attacking Moscow first and all the ports of the Black Sea because liberating the area in question would only lead to being shelled later.....

So for the GOOD OF THE WORLD.......we are just going to STOP RUSSIA'S ASS...............

How do you like that?


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> In order to have a short memory or to have any memory at all, it is first necessary for awareness to have been a fact and for that to be true people need to either be told or for them to have done some reading if the info isn't taught. Not only Americans but nowadays just about everyone in the west is being fed US lies and hard-nose propaganda.  Even Sweden is soaking up the crap as though that's all there is ... and keeping an eye on the MS media ..... that really is all there is. No more _*"two sides to every story"*_. It's outright brainwashing. You have to keep your head cool and diligent if you want to understand anything or get close to the truth on any issue.


NATO and Sweden are now caught in the throes of protection-racket foreplay.


----------



## gipper

badger2 said:


> NATO and Sweden are now caught in the throes of protection-racket foreplay.


Finland too. It looks like they intend to cross all of Russia’s red lines. This appears to be an intended provocation that likely ends badly for a lot of people on this planet.
Finland & Sweden NATO Applications Could Be 'Imminent" After Stoltenberg Hints At Fast-Tracking | ZeroHedge


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Nope...........Now tell me how many years ago that happened...................hmmm.
> 
> I  heard part of Russia was flying an American flag..........the people there are wanting to be a part of America.
> 
> Think we'll go kick the door in and stomp Russia into the ground .......because well.........WE ARE PEACE KEEPERS.........We'll start by attacking Moscow first and all the ports of the Black Sea because liberating the area in question would only lead to being shelled later.....
> 
> So for the GOOD OF THE WORLD.......we are just going to STOP RUSSIA'S ASS...............
> 
> How do you like that?


You started by contracting yourself and you finished by contradicting yourself. You are not doing very well.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fuck Russia's Red lines............They don't own NATO.........if Sweden and Finland want in then we should let them in.

Russia is having a hard time with Ukraine.............Let them try NATO.............Those 40 mile military convoys will be a scrap heap.......

They invaded another country and are trying to expand their territory......not the other way around.............

My favorite bumper sticker back in the day..........Cold War ...........was RUSSIA SUCKS...........I don't care about Russian threats.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You started by contracting yourself and you finished by contradicting yourself. You are not doing very well.


Sarcasm escapes you..............

I used sarcasm on the Russian invasion...........and their use of justification for it..........

So using their own justification we should just take some of their land too because we heard they wanted to be part of us......

Guess you MISSED THE SARCASM ........huh


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck Russia's Red lines............They don't own NATO.........if Sweden and Finland want in then we should let them in.
> 
> Russia is having a hard time with Ukraine.............Let them try NATO.............Those 40 mile military convoys will be a scrap heap.......
> 
> They invaded another country and are trying to expand their territory......not the other way around.............
> 
> My favorite bumper sticker back in the day..........Cold War ...........was RUSSIA SUCKS...........I don't care about Russian threats.


Yeah let’s have a nuclear holocaust just because!  The ignorance of some Americans is mind numbing. Stop being a dupe!

_The West’s whore media has done its best to create worldwide indignation against Russia. People worked up into indignation do not perceive the irresponsibility of Western governments in gratuitously threatening Russia with missile bases on her borders. Instead of properly perceiving the placement of the bases as aggression against Russia, the indoctrinated people see Russia’s response to existential threats as aggression._
Nuclear War Is on the Horizon - LewRockwell


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> NATO and Sweden are now caught in the throes of protection-racket foreplay.


Most definitely. NATO was in it from the beginning and Sweden was introduced to it in the late 1980s and has been "slowly but surely" becoming a victim of the racket and is now a certified hostage.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Yeah let’s have a nuclear holocaust just because!  The ignorance of some Americans is mind numbing. Stop being a dupe!
> 
> _The West’s whore media has done its best to create worldwide indignation against Russia. People worked up into indignation do not perceive the irresponsibility of Western governments in gratuitously threatening Russia with missile bases on her borders. Instead of properly perceiving the placement of the bases as aggression against Russia, the indoctrinated people see Russia’s response to existential threats as aggression._
> Nuclear War Is on the Horizon - LewRockwell


STFU.............Russia has been threatening to Nuke us since WWII............We are supposed to go ............oh let me hide under the bed because Putin is threatening to Nuke us.

You want to know why he uses that........and so do you.................Because we would BEAT HIS ASS conventionally..............so pardon me when I don't give a shit about his threats.

He's been using them forever.........I don't give a damn...........

He knows where we live.........if he wants to end the world..........which is the MAD principle then it doesn't really matter anymore does it?

More LET'S BACK DOWN because he threatened Nukes again.......like they have for 70 years.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Sarcasm escapes you..............
> 
> I used sarcasm on the Russian invasion...........and their use of justification for it..........
> 
> So using their own justification we should just take some of their land too because we heard they wanted to be part of us......
> 
> Guess you MISSED THE SARCASM ........huh


I guess I just caught you out of your depths and you are squirming to get loose with implausible excuses like, _"I was only joking". _


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> Most definitely. NATO was in it from the beginning and Sweden was introduced to it in the late 1980s and has been "slowly but surely" becoming a victim of the racket and is now a certified hostage.


Racket................lol

Most of the expansion of NATO came since the fall of the USSR...........They weren't even countries then..........Germany wasn't even a whole nation.......

Then it's ...........LOOK AT THE EVIL NATO EXPANSION..............The countries like POLAND want to be in NATO because they don't want to be in the USSR again.

pffft..................


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I guess I just caught you out of your depths and you are squirming to get loose with implausible excuses like, _"I was only joking". _


Sure you are..............you are in here being a troll for Putin........

Riddle me this..........will Putin give the Sea port's he took in Ukraine back after the War........and if not will he try and TAKE ODESSA NEXT?


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> STFU.............Russia has been threatening to Nuke us since WWII............We are supposed to go ............oh let me hide under the bed because Putin is threatening to Nuke us.
> 
> You want to know why he uses that........and so do you.................Because we would BEAT HIS ASS conventionally..............so pardon me when I don't give a shit about his threats.
> 
> He's been using them forever.........I don't give a damn...........
> 
> He knows where we live.........if he wants to end the world..........which is the MAD principle then it doesn't really matter anymore does it?
> 
> More LET'S BACK DOWN because he threatened Nukes again.......like they have for 70 years.


Your childish emotional thinking makes you easy prey for the criminal oligarchs. Get smarter.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Sure you are..............you are in here being a troll for Putin........
> 
> Riddle me this..........will Putin give the Sea port's he took in Ukraine back after the War........and if not will he try and TAKE ODESSA NEXT?


Little sister says….anyone who disagrees with me is a Putin puppet.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Your childish emotional thinking makes you easy prey for the criminal oligarchs. Get smarter.


Fuck off............Your just a tool of Russia.............

Putin can kiss my ass.............so can you.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Little sister says….anyone who disagrees with me is a Putin puppet.


Well you are his dang puppet on these boards.

Here you are playing NATO and Sweden are crossing red lines if they join..........so is Finland


I responded by saying FUCK PUTIN'S RED LINES.........I don't give a damn about his threats.  He has to use the I'LL NUKE YOU because he can't win against us.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Fuck off............Your just a tool of Russia.............
> 
> Putin can kiss my ass.............so can you.


Lol. Okay got it little sister.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Lol. Okay got it little sister.


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Yeah let’s have a nuclear holocaust just because!  The ignorance of some Americans is mind numbing. Stop being a dupe!
> 
> _The West’s whore media has done its best to create worldwide indignation against Russia. People worked up into indignation do not perceive the irresponsibility of Western governments in gratuitously threatening Russia with missile bases on her borders. Instead of properly perceiving the placement of the bases as aggression against Russia, the indoctrinated people see Russia’s response to existential threats as aggression._
> Nuclear War Is on the Horizon - LewRockwell



Lew Rockwell rofl

Anti-American reads anti-American propaganda.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Lew Rockwell rofl
> 
> Anti-American reads anti-American propaganda.


Lol. You think Lee wrote the article.  Lol.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Finland too. It looks like they intend to cross all of Russia’s red lines. This appears to be an intended provocation that likely ends badly for a lot of people on this planet.
> Finland & Sweden NATO Applications Could Be 'Imminent" After Stoltenberg Hints At Fast-Tracking | ZeroHedge


Finland has an axe to grind in any case: Karelia. A particularly *large pill* to swallow. I have no doubt they are thinking about getting it back now that things have heated up for Russia. I can't blame them.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Racket................lol
> 
> Most of the expansion of NATO came since the fall of the USSR...........They weren't even countries then..........Germany wasn't even a whole nation.......
> 
> Then it's ...........LOOK AT THE EVIL NATO EXPANSION..............The countries like POLAND want to be in NATO because they don't want to be in the USSR again.
> 
> pffft..................


This is not really true. It's more like the yo-yo effect. They didn't like the Soviet system so they hopped on the first bus in the opposite direction. It's human nature I guess but it is seldom a wise thing to do. Many (I dare say "many") are now seeing the mistake they made by hitching their wagon to that dark star. I would like to see a serious non-partisan discussion on what most of them now wish they had done instead. My guess is "neutrality".


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> This is not really true. It's more like the yo-yo effect. They didn't like the Soviet system so they hopped on the first bus in the opposite direction. It's human nature I guess but it is seldom a wise thing to do. Many (I dare say "many") are now seeing the mistake they made by hitching their wagon to that dark star. I would like to see a serious non-partisan discussion on what most of them now wish they had done instead. My guess is "neutrality".


LOL

Germany didn't really want to whole again...........Poland didn't want to be their own country again.

lmao...........USSR was a shit hole to them...........Those that left will fight to the death to avoid that happening to them again..........as Russia is finding out in Ukraine.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Germany didn't really want to whole again...........Poland didn't want to be their own country again.
> 
> lmao...........USSR was a shit hole to them...........Those that left will fight to the death to avoid that happening to them again..........as Russia is finding out in Ukraine.


You lack insight, knowledge, experience and wisdom. Mark my word, The Visegrád countries are going to begin distancing themselves from NATO as soon as the time is right.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You lack insight, knowledge, experience and wisdom. Mark my word, The Visegrád countries are going to begin distancing themselves from NATO as soon as the time is right.


I'm aware you are getting a lifeline from China........I'm also aware that I don't give a damn about Russian threats....

We are taking ourselves under.........Not the Russian military.........They have shown themselves to be a joke in Ukraine.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> You lack insight, knowledge, experience and wisdom. Mark my word, The Visegrád countries are going to begin distancing themselves from NATO as soon as the time is right.


Lithuania is quasi-ready right now. Wait until NATO and Sweden finish their current delirious protection-racket foreplay.


----------



## badger2

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm aware you are getting a lifeline from China........I'm also aware that I don't give a damn about Russian threats....
> 
> We are taking ourselves under.........Not the Russian military.........They have shown themselves to be a joke in Ukraine.


IQs over 80 wouldn't call Russia parking at the origins of the swastika (Mezin) a joke. Putin called it 'denazification' after all. In fact, if IQs above 80 can read a map, they will see that Russian headquarters were in the same Mezin region (Chernihiv), but that, once again, Russia leaves and Ukraine does a Bucha imitation and drags in corpses along with effeminate CIA-MI5-6 propaganda: Voznesenska Church of Lukashivka village.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> You lack insight, knowledge, experience and wisdom. Mark my word, The Visegrád countries are going to begin distancing themselves from NATO as soon as the time is right.


They might not reach the right time. The CIA is working to escalate this war across multiple borders.


----------



## eagle1462010

badger2 said:


> IQs over 80 wouldn't call Russia parking at the origins of the swastika (Mezin) a joke. Putin called it 'denazification' after all. In fact, if IQs above 80 can read a map, they will see that Russian headquarters were in the same Mezin region (Chernihiv), but that, once again, Russia leaves and Ukraine does a Bucha imitation and drags in corpses along with effeminate CIA-MI5-6 propaganda: Voznesenska Church of Lukashivka village.


Speak in english for once.  I highly doubt all of Ukraine are freaking Nazi's...........while there may be some they are certainly not all.

Bottom line...............He INVADED not the other way around.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Speak in english for once.  I highly doubt all of Ukraine are freaking Nazi's...........while there may be some they are certainly not all.
> 
> Bottom line...............He INVADED not the other way around.


Of course you’re unaware this war started on 2014, when O, Joe, and Nuland did their coup and the Ukrainians started killing ethnic Russians in the Donbas. 14,000 of them so far.

But no need to confuse you with facts, you prefer war propaganda promoted by the state.


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Of course you’re unaware this war started on 2014, when O, Joe, and Nuland did their coup and the Ukrainians started killing ethnic Russians in the Donbas. 14,000 of them so far.
> 
> But no need to confuse you with facts, you prefer war propaganda promoted by the state.



Thank you for regurgitating Russian propaganda.  

Oh, but you “really” know what’s going on.  

rofl


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Of course you’re unaware this war started on 2014, when O, Joe, and Nuland did their coup and the Ukrainians started killing ethnic Russians in the Donbas. 14,000 of them so far.
> 
> But no need to confuse you with facts, you prefer war propaganda promoted by the state.


I've heard this said over and over again...............And again.........who's country were these so called.......I WANT TO RETURN TO RUSSIA REVOLTS ...............in.  Whether you like it or not they are in UKRAINE...........NOT RUSSIA........

So how am I to not know that Putin put in para military in these places to start the rebellion..............You expect me to trust Putin.............lol  Not gonna happen.  Do I trust Obama and the Globalist...........NOPE.

Fact of the matter is that Ukraine was NEVER in a position to invade Russia............and NATO wasn't going to enter them into NATO because of the possible war with Russia.......so Russia's i'M GONNA INVADE to protect Russia is BS to me...................

He went right after the Sea Port's when he invaded...........He WANTS THEM FOR THE BLACK SEA..........Seems clear to me given the lying media can't be trusted.........and NEITHER CAN YOU GIPPER.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> Thank you for regurgitating Russian propaganda.
> 
> Oh, but you “really” know what’s going on.
> 
> rofl


Yes!  Truth is lies and lies are truth.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> I've heard this said over and over again...............And again.........who's country were these so called.......I WANT TO RETURN TO RUSSIA REVOLTS ...............in.  Whether you like it or not they are in UKRAINE...........NOT RUSSIA........
> 
> So how am I to not know that Putin put in para military in these places to start the rebellion..............You expect me to trust Putin.............lol  Not gonna happen.  Do I trust Obama and the Globalist...........NOPE.
> 
> Fact of the matter is that Ukraine was NEVER in a position to invade Russia............and NATO wasn't going to enter them into NATO because of the possible war with Russia.......so Russia's i'M GONNA INVADE to protect Russia is BS to me...................
> 
> He went right after the Sea Port's when he invaded...........He WANTS THEM FOR THE BLACK SEA..........Seems clear to me given the lying media can't be trusted.........and NEITHER CAN YOU GIPPER.


You’re wrong again.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> You’re wrong again.


Because you say so...........That dog doesn't hunt with me.  What are you to me.......Nothing......I have no clue who you are and you don't with me.

The media and gov'ts lie thier asses off.............so I just go to history and what I know.......

Putin was KGB with the USSR...........That is all I need to know.........I'm against him.  Not to mention arming others have killed Americans all over the world.......Always in our history since WWII it has been Russia.....arming those fighting us and our allies.......

Which part of I'm all of a sudden supposed to kiss his ass as a HERO is supposed to change that?


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm aware you are getting a lifeline from China....


I don't know what you are talking about,.



eagle1462010 said:


> I'm also aware that I don't give a damn about Russian threats.... We are taking ourselves under.........Not the Russian military.........They have shown themselves to be a joke in Ukraine.


If you believe that then you should be happy. You don't seem happy.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I don't know what you are talking about,.


Baloney.  BRICS and the lifeline to China has been planned for over a decade..........China is your lifeline in Russia



GLASNOST said:


> If you believe that then you should be happy. You don't seem happy.


Ukraine is not the US.  Should Putin fire at us...........He will understand it.  Even with his Bought off politicians.........they would still have to act......

Ever seen a BEAR RUN AWAY..........lol


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Lithuania is quasi-ready right now. Wait until NATO and Sweden finish their current delirious protection-racket foreplay.


That may take some time. Since Olaf Palme was assassinated there hasn't been a single Swedish politician with enough backbone to tie his own friggin' shoes. Just look at the predicament Julian Assange is in due to Sweden's need to have a pat on the head from the Big Boys. I think there will be a NATO pull-out by quite a few nations long before Sweden gets the balls to make such a decision.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  BRICS and the lifeline to China has been planned for over a decade..........China is your lifeline in Russia


I still don't know what you are on about. Are you talking in your sleep? 


eagle1462010 said:


> Ukraine is not the US.  Should Putin fire at us...........He will understand it.  Even with his Bought off politicians.........they would still have to act......


So why are you so worried and frightened?


----------



## beagle9

GLASNOST said:


> After the *lie of WMD*s, the* illegal invasion* of Irak, the *torture chambers* at Abu Graib & Guantanamo, yet *the only person sitting behind bars are the ones who proved it* all ...... yes, it's a good reason *to conclude the world has been lied to*. For sure.


Your word's of condemnation without solid proof, IOW that could somehow be translated and then prosecuted by a world court that would be in agreeance upon, uhhhhh will just appear as propaganda and butt hurt because you have a chip on your shoulder about American resolve when it comes to entering conflict's in the world because you are anti-American.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> Yet you likely consider yourself a lover of democracy, yet the will of the people means nothing to you. You support the State. Statist


Stop talking about the will of people, you hypocrite. Have you asked the Poles or the Baltics whether they want to be in Russian sphere of influence again?


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> They might not reach the right time. The CIA is working to escalate this war across multiple borders.


Maybe you're right but eventually, it'll be all of those multiple border breaches that will make them realize they sold their souls to the devil and together (such as the Visegrád Group) will find the courage to give Washington the finger.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I still don't know what you are on about. Are you talking in your sleep?
> 
> So why are you so worried and frightened?


Is the Bear attacking the US right now..............ummm nope............Why would be scared of the Bear...........If he is a MAD MAN.........and uses Nukes........time will be too short for the world anyways............survivors will face hell on earth..........the dead it's over.

So IS PUTIN A MAD MAN..................WILL HE USE THE BOMB.............I doubt that.......For 70 years the I'LL NUKE YOU has been used.........it has never come to pass........as the world would end.

Only a MAD MAN would do it.


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> You lack insight, knowledge, experience and wisdom. Mark my word, The Visegrád countries are going to begin distancing themselves from NATO as soon as the time is right.


I think you are mistaken. At least about Poland.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> After the *lie of WMD*s, the* illegal invasion* of Irak, the *torture chambers* at Abu Graib & Guantanamo, yet *the only person sitting behind bars are the ones who proved it* all ...... yes, it's a good reason *to conclude the world has been lied to*. For sure.





beagle9 said:


> Your *word's of condemnation without solid proof*, IOW that could somehow be translated and then prosecuted by a world court that would be in agreeance upon, uhhhhh will just appear as propaganda and butt hurt because you have a chip on your shoulder about American resolve when it comes to entering conflict's in the world because* you are anti-American*.


Let's see now ... you read my post, particularly the bold print and your reply is .....


beagle9 said:


> Your *word's of condemnation without solid proof*


... and ...


beagle9 said:


> *you are anti-American*.


I can find no reason to share any information with you or take you seriously in the least.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> I think you are mistaken. At least about Poland.


We'll see. Poland led Eastern Europe all the way out of the Soviet yoke and I think they have the balls to do just about anything they decide to do.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Is the Bear attacking the US right now..............ummm nope............Why would be scared of the Bear...........If he is a MAD MAN.........and uses Nukes........time will be too short for the world anyways............survivors will face hell on earth..........the dead it's over.
> 
> So IS PUTIN A MAD MAN..................WILL HE USE THE BOMB.............I doubt that.......For 70 years the I'LL NUKE YOU has been used.........it has never come to pass........as the world would end.
> 
> Only a MAD MAN would do it.


I'm not interested in your comic book mentality.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> Maybe you're right but eventually, it'll be all of those multiple border breaches that will make them realize they sold their souls to the devil and together (such as the Visegrád Group) will find the courage to give Washington the finger.


I hope so, but fear it will be too late.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> Stop talking about the will of people, you hypocrite. Have you asked the Poles or the Baltics whether they want to be in Russian sphere of influence again?


I don’t give a fuck. It’s none of our stinking government‘s business. You go kill and die for Latvia. Leave me the fuck alone.

War is the health of the state. War is a racket. If only you understood these profound statements.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Because you say so...........That dog doesn't hunt with me.  What are you to me.......Nothing......I have no clue who you are and you don't with me.
> 
> The media and gov'ts lie thier asses off.............so I just go to history and what I know.......
> 
> Putin was KGB with the USSR...........That is all I need to know.........I'm against him.  Not to mention arming others have killed Americans all over the world.......Always in our history since WWII it has been Russia.....arming those fighting us and our allies.......
> 
> Which part of I'm all of a sudden supposed to kiss his ass as a HERO is supposed to change that?


Com’n Karen get with the program. We don’t need another war to benefit the war profiteers and oligarchs, while millions die. You’d think you’d know this shit, but you don’t.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Com’n Karen get with the program. We don’t need another war to benefit the war profiteers and oligarchs, while millions die. You’d think you’d know this shit, but you don’t.


Stating that Russia can go fuck themselves is not going to War...............Why are you there bitch.

While I don't trust our own gov't............The fact is throughout my lifetime they have always been arming everyone against us.......middle east.......and allies like Israel.  It was the USSR that armed places like Syria..........

Not to mention the USSR had to build a wall to keep people in the USSR...........Guess you forget their history and WHY NATO exists at all..............Russia is NOT OUR FRIEND...........NEVER HAS BEEN

Using the Globalist to suddenly be with them is BS.

Now go on to spouting your pravda as well.................Why exactly should I listen to you...........hmmm


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> I hope so, but fear it will be too late.


I believe it's a foregone conclusion. Being "too late" (as you say) will show itself in how easily & gently it will be achieved - the longer it takes the harsher the road but also the harder their determination.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Com’n Karen get with the program. We don’t need another war to benefit the war profiteers and oligarchs, while millions die. *You’d think you’d know this shit, but you don’t.*


He doesn't know ANYTHING.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I'm not interested in your comic book mentality.


LOL

You just posted to me...............You are in here TROLLING YOUR ASS OFF..............And I'm not getting with the program.............Why the hell should I be backing Russia given our history.

Don't think so................Comic book..............laughing my ass off.........For 70 years we hear the same story over there..........They lost it in 91 and of course those WHO ESCAPED THE USSR want to be in NATO............They don't ever want to be back.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Stating that Russia can go fuck themselves is not going to War...............Why are you there bitch.
> 
> While I don't trust our own gov't............The fact is throughout my lifetime they have always been arming everyone against us.......middle east.......and allies like Israel.  It was the USSR that armed places like Syria..........
> 
> Not to mention the USSR had to build a wall to keep people in the USSR...........Guess you forget their history and WHY NATO exists at all..............Russia is NOT OUR FRIEND...........NEVER HAS BEEN
> 
> Using the Globalist to suddenly be with them is BS.
> 
> Now go on to spouting your pravda as well.................Why exactly should I listen to you...........hmmm


Lol. No government has killed more people in the last 30 years than ours. Russia isn’t even close. So an American condemning Russia for war crimes, is most hypocritical.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> He doesn't know ANYTHING.


As we’ve discussed, he falls into the camp of a typical blind American. Too bad there are so many.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> He doesn't know ANYTHING.


So says you................Why the fuck in 91 did everyone want to LEAVE THE USSR...........If they LIKED IT THERE........they would have stayed............Seems the break away countries didn't want to be in Russia................hmmm

Then it's the GREAT NATO EXPANSION ..............lol.........of course it did after the USSR fell.


----------



## badger2

Some adults still have problems processing their mother tongue. Bottom line is, since we have found swastika links to Sweden, we advise readers not to take the bait of NATO now courting Sweden in a delirious protection-racket foreplay whilst MI6 holds Zelensky hostage and Johnson visits the patient.

Readers are invited to read the details now posted in Skye's Nuland Biolabs thread (Conspiracy).


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> I don’t give a fuck. It’s none of our stinking government‘s business. You go kill and die for Latvia. Leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> War is the health of the state. War is a racket. If only you understood these profound statements.


Then why in the hell are you bitching about the will of people?


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> So says you................Why the fuck in 91 did everyone want to LEAVE THE USSR...........If they LIKED IT THERE........they would have stayed............Seems the break away countries didn't want to be in Russia................hmmm
> 
> Then it's the GREAT NATO EXPANSION ..............lol.........of course it did after the USSR fell.


Listen to this guy and learn something.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Lol. No government has killed more people in the last 30 years than ours. Russia isn’t even close. So an American condemning Russia for war crimes, is most hypocritical.


Oh well................We have fought stupid Wars............and Many due to the Cold War..........The Cold War caused some of them so our arms would fight each other using other countries.

RUSSIA IS NO ANGEL in all of this...............They have been against us forever.........Which is why NATO exists at all


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> We'll see. Poland led Eastern Europe all the way out of the Soviet yoke and I think they have the balls to do just about anything they decide to do.


The Poles understand that if they want to be a regional power, they need a more strong ally to counter Russia in their sphere of influence.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> Then why in the hell are you bitching about the will of people?


Look up the word nonintervention as it relates to foreign policy. Maybe you’ll understand.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Stating that Russia can go fuck themselves is not going to War...............Why are you there bitch.
> 
> While I don't trust our own gov't............The fact is *throughout my lifetime* they have always been arming everyone against us.......middle east.......and allies like Israel.  It was the USSR that armed places like Syria..........
> 
> Not to mention the USSR had to build a wall to keep people in the USSR...........Guess you forget their history and WHY NATO exists at all..............Russia is NOT OUR FRIEND...........NEVER HAS BEEN
> 
> Using the Globalist to suddenly be with them is BS.
> 
> Now go on to spouting your pravda as well.................Why exactly should I listen to you...........hmmm


I don't think 18 years tick the numbers very much on the odometer and it won't afford you many points on the experience/wisdom scale.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> The Poles understand that if they want to be a regional power, they need a more strong ally to counter Russia in their sphere of influence.


Who's talking about _"regional power"_?


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> That may take some time. Since Olaf Palme was assassinated there hasn't been a single Swedish politician with enough backbone to tie his own friggin' shoes. Just look at the predicament Julian Assange is in due to Sweden's need to have a pat on the head from the Big Boys. I think there will be a NATO pull-out by quite a few nations long before Sweden gets the balls to make such a decision.


Hopefully Sweden will boycott. In translating some Swedish folklore, we have come across a link to the nazi fyflot, which is carved on Lisa of Finshult's smojtra, a healing device: '....knots aven dem till vitormsagnen.... connects them all to the legend of the White Snake.'


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> Look up the word nonintervention as it relates to foreign policy. Maybe you’ll understand.


Nonintervention, I see. That is great, but you will end up with intervention on your own soil.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Oh well................We have fought stupid Wars............and Many due to the Cold War..........The Cold War caused some of them so our arms would fight each other using other countries.
> 
> RUSSIA IS NO ANGEL in all of this...............They have been against us forever.........Which is why NATO exists at all


Fuck Russia. They mean nothing to 99%of Americans. If you can’t see that the elites want war with Russia because they refuse to play by the empire‘s rules, you’re blind. Russia has a tiny economy, but they have lots of nukes. Why not just get along with them, as our Founders advised.

I thought you cons love and admire the Founders.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Listen to this guy and learn something.


And under Trump Russia didn't invade............Trump had his back .............Biden is a bought off bitch.

What was I supposed to LEARN THERE...........

Who invaded whom...........and why did Putin go right for the sea port areas?  These are STRATEGIC areas..........WILL HE KEEP THEM...........hmmmm...........

Putin isn't someone I need to trust...........Not a chance.........as I've already said he is x KGB from the USSR.........that dog doesn't hunt.


----------



## badger2

Lisa's smojtra is in the Stockholm museum.


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> Who's talking about _"regional power"_?


The Poles (okay, some part of them) miss those good old times when their country was relevant in European affairs.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> Nonintervention, I see. That is great, but you will end up with intervention on your own soil.


Lol. No. That’s scaredy-cat thinking promoted by the MIC and only perpetrates the MIC. Stop being a dupe of the MIC.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> As we’ve discussed, he falls into the camp of a typical blind American. Too bad there are so many.


The important thing is if the numbers are decreasing. Are they?


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Fuck Russia. They mean nothing to 99%of Americans. If you can’t see that the elites want war with Russia because they refuse to play by the empire‘s rules, you’re blind. Russia has a tiny economy, but they have lots of nukes. Why not just get along with them, as our Founders advised.
> 
> I thought you cons love and admire the Founders.


Yawn........I will speak my mind on a OPINION BOARD.......I understand clearly Russia is not my friend............and I also understand that Putin is close to hitting NATO.......

You want me to BE HIS BITCH.........Not gonna happen.............Many here disagree with me on my own side..........conservatives........because of the Rhetoric of the Globalist who I know are BS....................

Saying Putin is AGAINST THEM........is BS also.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> The Poles (okay, some part of them) miss those good old times when their country was relevant in European affairs.


The Poles do alright. You don't hear about them every day but recognition isn't important as long as they are doing alright. I suspect their efforts in the Visegrád Group are worthy but ... the MSM doesn't like to talk about that so Poland isn't in the headlines much these days.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I don't think 18 years tick the numbers very much on the odometer and it won't afford you many points on the experience/wisdom scale.


And why am I supposed to care about you saying I lack experience.....................Who the hell are you to me TROLL.

Your purpose here is to justify Russia and it's invasion...........saying they are the good guys.

Sorry.............Sell that ISM to someone else.............Russia has been a THORN in our ass for 70 years..........You expect us to go..........OH NOW YOU ARE OUR SAVIORS.........lmao


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> Lol. No. That’s scaredy-cat thinking promoted by the MIC and only perpetrates the MIC. Stop being a dupe of the MIC.


Nah, just a common logic on a basic level.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> So says you................Why the fuck in 91 did everyone want to LEAVE THE USSR...........If they LIKED IT THERE........they would have stayed............Seems the break away countries didn't want to be in Russia................hmmm
> 
> Then it's the GREAT NATO EXPANSION ..............lol.........of course it did after the USSR fell.


1991? Why are you here? There are mostly adults on this forum and we don't consult comic books in preparation for forum discussions.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> And why am I supposed to care about you saying I lack experience.....................


You shouldn't. It's past your bedtime anyway.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Hopefully Sweden will boycott. ...


Who? NATO? By the time I take my next breath, Sweden will be a NATO member.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> 1991? Why are you here? There are mostly adults on this forum and we don't consult comic books in preparation for forum discussions.


LOL

You have no clue on history huh...........Now you troll to a different tune....

Why did the USSR have to build a wall to keep people in..............The USSR WAS SO GREAT HUH.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You shouldn't. It's past your bedtime anyway.


aka ...........please LEAVE ME ALONE........As I try to sell the people here how PUTIN IS THE WORLD'S SAVIOR.......LMAO


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> You have no clue on history huh...........Now you troll to a different tune....
> 
> Why did the USSR have to build a wall to keep people in..............The USSR WAS SO GREAT HUH.





eagle1462010 said:


> aka ...........please LEAVE ME ALONE........As I try to sell the people here how PUTIN IS THE WORLD'S SAVIOR.......LMAO


You're just talking without any relevant info. You need to look up the term "absurd" and then see how it applies to every one of your responses to me for the past several weeks.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You're just talking without any relevant info. You need to look up the term "absurd" and then see how it applies to every one of your responses to me for the past several weeks.


When I need your advice I'll ask for it.


----------



## gipper

GLASNOST said:


> The important thing is if the numbers are decreasing. Are they?


If this forum is any indication, it appears not.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> Who? NATO? By the time I take my next breath, Sweden will be a NATO member.


It's likely too late to stop Finland. Boundaries of the pathology are changing.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> Nah, just a common logic on a basic level.


No nation would dare attack our homeland. None have since the War of 1812.

Common logic is for non-thinkers. The establishment loves non-thinkers.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> No nation would dare attack our homeland. None have since the War of 1812.
> 
> Common logic is for non-thinkers. The establishment loves non-thinkers.


If it happens..........whoever does it will be very sorry...........Even if we lose.........there will be little left of the other side.

WWIII will be over in a day via the bible...........How do you like your mushrooms cooked.......20 million degrees well done.?


----------



## Toro




----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> If it happens..........whoever does it will be very sorry...........Even if we lose.........there will be little left of the other side.
> 
> WWIII will be over in a day via the bible...........How do you like your mushrooms cooked.......20 million degrees well done.?


Yes the world knows the USA will happily incinerate any nation who attacks it. This is why none will, until the empire collapses.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Yes the world knows the USA will happily incinerate any nation who attacks it. This is why none will, until the empire collapses.


And that is why we haven't fought Russia................NOW YOU UNDERSTAND.......LOL

The MAD principle still exists..........Only question is ........is PUTIN MAD................or is the Senile one going to wake up one day drooling and say NUKE RUSSIA......GIVE ME THE CODES.

This is all new FEAR MONGERING  episode as the world implodes.........brought to you by .........well.........people like you............

Just a bit ago you were trying to SCARE ME with NUCLEAR WAR.........Now when I say in response to you playing the 1812 nonsense........we will DESTROY ANYONE WHO TRIES IT........you suddenly have a different tune.

You are a freaking FEAR MONGERING TROLL.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> And that is why we haven't fought Russia................NOW YOU UNDERSTAND.......LOL
> 
> The MAD principle still exists..........Only question is ........is PUTIN MAD................or is the Senile one going to wake up one day drooling and say NUKE RUSSIA......GIVE ME THE CODES.
> 
> This is all new FEAR MONGERING  episode as the world implodes.........brought to you by .........well.........people like you............
> 
> Just a bit ago you were trying to SCARE ME with NUCLEAR WAR.........Now when I say in response to you playing the 1812 nonsense........we will DESTROY ANYONE WHO TRIES IT........you suddenly have a different tune.
> 
> You are a freaking FEAR MONGERING TROLL.


Fear mongering. Oh brother. MADD worked because we didn’t provoke the USSR in their sphere of influence. We’re doing that now. It’s different than Vietnam or Afghanistan or Korea.

It’s been reported the CIA has been working diligently for this event. They have even stated the war is likely to expand and cross many borders. If you don’t think this could lead to nuclear confrontation, you‘re a fool.

Good thing you weren’t in charge during the Cuban missile crisis. We’d all be dead now.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> When I *need *your advice I'll ask for it.


You do *need* it - and you're getting it whether you like it or not. I suggest you avert your eyes if the pain is too much to endure.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> It's likely too late to stop Finland.....


From joining NATO? I think so, yes.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Fear mongering. Oh brother. MADD worked because we didn’t provoke the USSR in their sphere of influence. We’re doing that now. It’s different than Vietnam or Afghanistan or Korea.
> 
> It’s been reported the CIA has been working diligently for this event. They have even stated the war is likely to expand and cross many borders. If you don’t think this could lead to nuclear confrontation, you‘re a fool.
> 
> Good thing you weren’t in charge during the Cuban missile crisis. We’d all be dead now.


LOL

Ukraine wasn't gonna be part of NATO............it's just an excuse to take land.........

You keep giving excuses for Putin to invade........it's everyone else's fault and Putin is the good guy....

BS.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> You do *need* it - and you're getting it whether you like it or not. I suggest you avert your eyes if the pain is too much to endure.


lol


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Ukraine wasn't gonna be part of NATO............it's just an excuse to take land.........
> 
> You keep giving excuses for Putin to invade........it's everyone else's fault and Putin is the good guy....
> 
> BS.


Wrong. If you’re going to lie, we can’t continue.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Ukraine wasn't gonna be part of NATO............it's just an excuse to take land.........


This is too silly. OK, so you are about 18 or in any case with the mentality of an 18-year-old.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Wrong. If you’re going to lie, we can’t continue.


I say your words are the LIE..............Ukraine was no threat to Putin...........he wants the old USSR BACK...........Will he give back the sea ports he took by force......

Doubt it......

Guess me and you are done if you want me to support Putin and Russia on this............I remember who they are and were before............seems you forgot that.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> This is too silly. OK, so you are about 18 or in any case with the mentality of an 18-year-old.


I'm old enough to be a part of the cold war with the USSR.

Fuck Russia...........I really don't care what you think about it.

Russia kept us guarding Europe for a very long time...........they had to build a wall to keep people in...........And you want me to forget that and kiss Putin's ass.

NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Wrong. If you’re going to lie, we can’t continue.


I've come to the same conclusion. Just don't take it seriously and adjust your input to fit. You can at least have a good laugh.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm old enough to be a part of the cold war with the USSR.
> 
> Fuck Russia...........I really don't care what you think about it.
> 
> Russia kept us guarding Europe for a very long time...........they had to build a wall to keep people in...........And you want me to forget that and kiss Putin's ass.
> 
> NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


Silly boy.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> Silly boy.


I got your boy Ivan........lmao

Putin's the good guy here.......huh.

Comedy central.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> I got your boy Ivan........lmao
> 
> Putin's the good guy here.......huh.
> 
> Comedy central.


I can see that you are not feeling very good but it's your own fault. Believing in comic book logic will give you headaches when adults set you straight and you don't understand why they are speaking above your head.


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> I can see that you are not feeling very good but it's your own fault. Believing in comic book logic will give you headaches when adults set you straight and you don't understand why they are speaking above your head.


Is this now the last post wins troll...........

You will not succeed here trying to say Putin is the good guy..............Not gonna happen.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Is this now the last post wins troll...........


Is this it?


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm old enough to be a part of the cold war with the USSR.
> 
> Fuck Russia...........I really don't care what you think about it.
> 
> Russia kept us guarding Europe for a very long time...........they had to build a wall to keep people in...........And you want me to forget that and kiss Putin's ass.
> 
> NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


Lol. That was the USSR.

The 80s called they want their foreign policy back.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Lol. That was the USSR.
> 
> The 80s called they want their foreign policy back.


And you just explained putun


----------



## Toro




----------



## badger2

^ Nazi leaves out history of Russian America (Alaska). 
'Nuts' (American reply to the Nazis, Monte Cassino, Italy, WWII)


----------



## Toro

badger2 said:


> ^ Nazi leaves out history of Russian America (Alaska).
> 'Nuts' (American reply to the Nazis, Monte Cassino, Italy, WWII)



You live in an alternative reality, badguy2.  That’s why you believe Putin’s lies.


----------



## badger2

Toro said:


> You live in an alternative reality, badguy2.  That’s why you believe Putin’s lies.


Much worse, nazi breath, you live in a low IQ reality.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> No nation would dare attack our homeland. None have since the War of 1812.
> 
> Common logic is for non-thinkers. The establishment loves non-thinkers.


I suppose Pearl Harbor never happened.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> ^ Nazi leaves out history of Russian America (Alaska).


True.


badger2 said:


> 'Nuts' (American reply to the Nazis, Monte Cassino, Italy, WWII)


No, I'm pretty sure it was at the Ardennes in Belgium.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> You live in an alternative reality, badguy2.  That’s why you believe Putin’s lies.


You live in a fantasy world. That's why you believe Putin lies.


----------



## AZrailwhale

GLASNOST said:


> ***** You need to stop relying upon the revisionist version of history by the CIA.
> 
> America's declaration of war on Germany made it illegal for U.S. motor companies to do business with Germany yet at the outbreak of war in 1939 both General Motors and Ford became crucial to the German military and immediately retooled themselves to become suppliers of war materiel to the German army. American managers of both GM and Ford went along with the conversion of their plants to military production at a time when U.S. government documents show they were still resisting calls by the Roosevelt administration to step up military production in their plants at home. In June 1940, after the fall of France, Henry Ford personally vetoed a U.S. government-approved plan to produce under license Rolls-Royce engines for British fighter planes, according to published accounts by his associates. Both Ford and GM took pains to make their subsidiaries appear as "German" as possible. In April 1939, for example, German Ford made a personal present to Hitler of 35,000 Reichsmarks in honour of his 50th birthday.
> 
> Documents show that Ford and GM followed a conscious strategy of continuing to do business with the Nazi regime, rather than divest themselves of their German assets. Less than three weeks after the Nazi occupation of Czechoslovakia in March 1939, GM defended this strategy as sound business practice, given the fact that the company's German operations were highly profitable.
> 
> The importance of Ford and GM went beyond making trucks for the German army. Ford agreed to a complicated barter deal that gave the Reich increased access to large quantities of strategic raw materials, particularly rubber. Hitler would never have considered invading Poland and Russia without Ford and GM or without synthetic fuel technology provided by them. Ford and General Motors were important to the Nazi war machine and were integral parts of the German war effort.
> 
> In July 1938, four months after the German annexation of Austria, Henry Ford accepted the highest medal that Nazi Germany could bestow on a foreigner, the Grand Cross of the German Eagle. The following month, a senior executive for General Motors, James Mooney, also received a medal for his distinguished service to the Reich.
> 
> Ford finally admitted that he profited from forced labour at its plants in Germany. Documents prove that Ford received dividends from its German subsidiary worth approximately $60,000 for the years 1940-43 and NOTE that Ford was eager to demand compensation from the U.S. government after the war for losses due to bomb damage to Ford plants and therefore should also be responsible for any benefits derived from forced labour. General Motors was paid $32 million by the U.S. government for damages sustained to its German plants.
> 
> Both Ford and General Motors declined requests for access to their wartime archives and declined to answer questions about the fact that GM plants in Germany used French and Belgian prisoners as slave labourers.
> 
> So, you don’t know what an embargo is … is that your defence? That’s like saying, *“Well, your honour, the only reason I stole that get-away car is because I know that I committed an illegal act when I murdered her so I shouldn't be charged with auto theft”.*
> 
> Let’s get one thing straight, shall we? Seeing that you insist on putting your foot in your mouth I can tell you that *“the freedom to speak and do as I wish”* is FAR GREATER *“where I live”* than the misinformative, disinformative, inferior-educated & censored US.


You have a vivid imagination to believe in conspiracy theories.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> I suppose Pearl Harbor never happened.


What do you mean, "happened"? What are you insinuating?


----------



## GLASNOST

AZrailwhale said:


> You have a vivid imagination to believe in conspiracy theories.


You have an aversion to history and its true events because you can look up  what I said to  find out for yourself but you'd rather play games


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> What do you mean, "happened"? What are you insinuating?


The guy I answered to claimed no one nation had attacked American homeland since 1812.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> The guy I answered to claimed no one nation had attacked American homeland since 1812.


Oh, I see. But Hawaii wasn't a state until 1959 so maybe he's right.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> I suppose Pearl Harbor never happened.


Not the way you think it did.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> I suppose Pearl Harbor never happened.





gipper said:


> Not the way you think it did.


There was very little that happened *the way we think it did.* 
1). The *"surprise"* attack on Pearl Harbour wasn't a surprise at all and ...

2). The *"unconditional"* surrender was dictated by Japanese conditions so it wasn't unconditional at all.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> Not the way you think it did.


It was a false flag operation to get the US into the war, I suppose.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> It was a false flag operation to get the US into the war, I suppose.


Well sort of, but you know nothing of FDR’s actions and intelligence reports before December 7, 1941. Don’t feel bad. Few Americans do.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Well sort of, but you know nothing of FDR’s actions and intelligence reports before December 7, 1941. Don’t feel bad. Few Americans do.


So.  Japan attacked.  While I dont care for FDR much....Japan caused it.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  Japan attacked.  While I dont care for FDR much....Japan caused it.


Statists always think exactly the same.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> Statists always think exactly the same.


LMAO...........More BS from you.  

Trying to blame us for Japan attacking us.......We are the EVIL ONES AGAIN...........HUH

Tell me about NANKING ..........and the games the Japanese played there.......Oh......but it's all OUR FAULT

That reminds me.


----------



## Toro

eagle1462010 said:


> LMAO...........More BS from you.
> 
> Trying to blame us for Japan attacking us.......We are the EVIL ONES AGAIN...........HUH
> 
> Tell me about NANKING ..........and the games the Japanese played there.......Oh......but it's all OUR FAULT
> 
> That reminds me.



giptard is an anti-American conspiracy theorist who believes every swallow that falls out of the tree was engineered by the CIA, oil companies, the CFR, the Rothschilds, etc. IOW it’s always America’s fault.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> giptard is an anti-American conspiracy theorist who believes every swallow that falls out of the tree was engineered by the CIA, oil companies, the CFR, the Rothschilds, etc. IOW it’s always America’s fault.


This from a guy who believes everything from CNN and MSNBC. Plus he thinks Biden is a genius and still thinks Russiagate is true.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  Japan attacked.  While I dont care for FDR much....*Japan caused it.*


No.* Japan did it *but it was *the US that caused it.*


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> giptard is an anti-American conspiracy theorist who believes every swallow that falls out of the tree was engineered by the CIA, oil companies, the CFR, the Rothschilds, etc. IOW it’s always America’s fault.


Every dirty deed that was engineered by the CIA, oil companies, the CFR, the Rothschilds, etc. is America's fault. Do you deny that?


----------



## AlexanderPK

The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​


----------



## gipper

AlexanderPK said:


> The U.S. and NATO Helped Trigger the Ukraine War.​


And they’re doing all they can to escalate it.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## gipper

Ringo said:


>


Just like Buka, it looks like another false flag attempt. Yet the western establishment media unquestioned both events and blamed Russia from the beginning.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> And they’re doing all they can to escalate it.


It's a paradox, isn't it. Forcing Democracy by Capitalist methods which creates Fasiscm that spurns the utopian philosophy of Communism and ... and ... and ... what was it we were trying to achieve? I forgot - but I do know that it is a vicious circle.


----------



## GLASNOST

gipper said:


> Just like Buka, it looks like another false flag attempt. Yet the western establishment media unquestioned both events and blamed Russia from the beginning.


Do you think it was a false flag attempt or just a lackadaisical performance of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing?


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> No.* Japan did it *but it was *the US that caused it.*


BS


----------



## Ringo

The European Union is jointly stepping up arms supplies to Ukraine.
A gang of American puppets of the EU harms the inhabitants of European countries on the orders of Washington. Such russophobia cannot do without corruption


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> It's a paradox, isn't it. Forcing Democracy by Capitalist methods which creates Fasiscm that spurns the utopian philosophy of Communism and ... and ... and ... what was it we were trying to achieve? I forgot - but I do know that it is a vicious circle.


And irony: communism was practiced on the Mayflower (Rothbard, Conceived in Liberty)


----------



## badger2

gipper said:


> Just like Buka, it looks like another false flag attempt. Yet the western establishment media unquestioned both events and blamed Russia from the beginning.


Yes, we note that each time Zelenskiy's advisor Arestovych was there for a photo-op and to mouth off. Arestovych himself, if not also a cocaine addict, is surely under the watch of MI6 guards.


----------



## GLASNOST

GLASNOST said:


> No.* Japan did it *but it was *the US that caused it.*





eagle1462010 said:


> BS


*Ignorance* is your _*"safe space"*_. Just think of the pain & anguish you'd suffer if you learn about the history of the incident at Pearl Harbour and how it came about! 
The attack was provoked by the US.* 
WARNING!* Proceed to this video at your own risk:


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> And irony: communism was practiced on the Mayflower (Rothbard, Conceived in Liberty)


I had no idea.


----------



## Toro

This isn’t about NATO. It’s about Putin’s fear of democracy.


First, NATO expansion has not been a _constant_ source of tension between Russia and the West, but a _variable_. Over the last thirty years, the salience of the issue has risen and fallen not primarily because of the waves of NATO expansion, but due instead to waves of democratic expansion in Eurasia. In a very clear pattern, Moscow’s complaints about NATO spike after democratic breakthroughs. While the tragic invasions and occupations of Georgia and Ukraine have secured Putin a de facto veto over their NATO aspirations, since the alliance would never admit a country under partial occupation by Russian forces, this fact undermines Putin’s claim that the current invasion is aimed at NATO membership. He has already blocked NATO expansion for all intents and purposes, thereby revealing that he wants something far more significant in Ukraine today: the end of democracy and the return of subjugation.​
This reality highlights the second flaw: Because the primary threat to Putin and his autocratic regime is democracy, not NATO, that perceived threat would not magically disappear with a moratorium on NATO expansion. Putin would not stop seeking to undermine democracy and sovereignty in Ukraine, Georgia, or the region as whole if NATO stopped expanding. As long as citizens in free countries exercise their democratic rights to elect their own leaders and set their own course in domestic and foreign politics, Putin will keep them in his crosshairs. …​
When NATO announced in 2002 its plan for a major wave of expansion that would include three former Soviet republics—Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania—Putin barely reacted. He certainly did not threaten to invade any of the countries to keep them out of NATO. Asked specifically in late 2001 whether he opposed the Baltic states’ membership in NATO, he stated, “We of course are not in a position to tell people what to do. We cannot forbid people to make certain choices if they want to increase the security of their nations in a particular way.” …​
The more serious cause of tensions has been a series of democratic breakthroughs and popular protests for freedom throughout the 2000s, what many refer to as the “Color Revolutions.” Putin believes that Russian national interests have been threatened by what he portrays as U.S.-supported coups. After each of them—Serbia in 2000, Georgia in 2003, Ukraine in 2004, the Arab Spring in 2011, Russia in 2011–12, and Ukraine in 2013–14—Putin has pivoted to more hostile policies toward the United States, and then invoked the NATO threat as justification for doing so. …​
the Orange Revolution in Ukraine in 2004 was a much larger threat to Putin. First, the Orange Revolution occurred suddenly and in a much bigger and more strategic country on Russia’s border. The abrupt pivot to the West by Yushchenko and his allies left Putin facing the prospect that he had “lost” a country on which he placed tremendous symbolic and strategic importance.​
To Putin, the Orange Revolution undermined a core objective of his grand strategy: to establish a privileged and exclusive sphere of influence across the territory that once comprised the Soviet Union. Putin believes in spheres of influence; that as a great power, Russia has a right to veto the sovereign political decisions of its neighbors. Putin also demands exclusivity in his neighborhood: Russia can be the only great power to exercise such privilege (or even develop close ties) with these countries. This position has hardened significantly since Putin’s conciliatory position of 2002 as Russia’s influence in Ukraine has waned and Ukraine’s citizens have repeatedly signaled their desire to escape from Moscow’s grasp. Subservience was now required. As Putin explained in a recent historical article, in his view Ukrainians and Russians “were one people” whom he is seeking to reunite, even if through coercion. For Putin, therefore, the loss of Ukraine in 2004 to the West marked a major negative turning point in U.S.-Russian relations that was far more salient than the second wave of NATO expansion that was completed the same year.​








						What Putin Fears Most | Journal of Democracy
					

Forget his excuses. Russia’s autocrat doesn’t worry about NATO. What terrifies him is the prospect of a flourishing Ukrainian democracy. 22 February 2022 By Robert Person and Michael McFaul Russia’s…




					www.journalofdemocracy.org


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> This isn’t about NATO. It’s about Putin’s fear of democracy.
> .....


What a stupid thing to say. Do you want to know who is afraid of *"democracy"*? The Arabs.  The west told them they should have *"democracy"*. And what is their example of *"democracy"*?

*** *"Democracy"* lied about WMD's in Irak.
*** *"Democracy"* gave false proof of WMD's in Irak. 
*** *"Democracy"* sent in CIA agents in the first inspection team to plant false evidence of WMD's in Irak. 
*** *"Democracy"* broke international law because it didn't have the required vote to invade Irak.
*** *"Democracy"* illegally invaded Irak.
*** *"Democracy"* tortured people in Abu Graib and Guantanamo
*** *"Democracy"* is responsible for murdering 1 million innocent men, women, and children in Irak.
*** *"Democracy"* did not prosecute a single person for the whole thing.
*** *"Democracy"* jailed Julian Assange who did nothing wrong. 

📌Is that *"Democracy"*? You say it is. 📌


----------



## eagle1462010

GLASNOST said:


> *Ignorance* is your _*"safe space"*_. Just think of the pain & anguish you'd suffer if you learn about the history of the incident at Pearl Harbour and how it came about!
> The attack was provoked by the US.*
> WARNING!* Proceed to this video at your own risk:


Yawn.  Father N law was at Pearl Harbor during the attack.  No one MADE JAPAN attack anyone.

Nanking Japanese officers made bets who could kill the most people...women  children with 1 sword thrust.   Dont tell me Japan was a victim.  Its BS.


----------



## GLASNOST

eagle1462010 said:


> Yawn.  Father N law was at Pearl Harbor during the attack.  No one MADE JAPAN attack anyone.


Holy shit! You are intentionally ignoring the authoritative video I provided and are relying on some dufus to tell you the background to Peal Harbour?! 


eagle1462010 said:


> Nanking Japanese officers made bets who could kill the most people...women  children with 1 sword thrust.


American soldiers made bets and were given extra leave in Irak for killing Iraqis with a knife. 



eagle1462010 said:


> Dont tell me Japan was a victim.  Its BS.


I've joked about you being an adolescent but I now believe it's really true.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> What a stupid thing to say. Do you want to know who is afraid of *"democracy"*? The Arabs.  The west told them they should have *"democracy"*. And what is their example of *"democracy"*?
> 
> *** *"Democracy"* lied about WMD's in Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* gave false proof of WMD's in Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* sent in CIA agents in the first inspection team to plant false evidence of WMD's in Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* broke international law because it didn't have the required vote to invade Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* illegally invaded Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* tortured people in Abu Graib and Guantanamo
> *** *"Democracy"* is responsible for murdering 1 million innocent men, women, and children in Irak.
> *** *"Democracy"* did not prosecute a single person for the whole thing.
> *** *"Democracy"* jailed Julian Assange who did nothing wrong.
> 
> 📌Is that *"Democracy"*? You say it is. 📌


But the Arab son, Obama, was fronting as a black to get into the White House. Kenya is strict in defining human DNA, state documents must record either black African or Arab. O's daddy's say Arab, because he is 87.5% Arab. Duh


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> But the Arab son, Obama, was fronting as a black to get into the White House. Kenya is strict in defining human DNA, state documents must record either black African or Arab. O's daddy's say Arab, because he is 87.5% Arab. Duh


What happened to the _"one drop of blood"_ rule?


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> What happened to the _"one drop of blood"_ rule?


Not familiar with the rule.


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> True.
> 
> No, I'm pretty sure it was at the Ardennes in Belgium.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Not familiar with the rule.







__





						One-drop rule - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2

GLASNOST said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One-drop rule - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Until we find the actual percentages Matar uses


GLASNOST said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One-drop rule - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Until further analysis of the one drop rule, it was Ruth Matar, Women in Green, Jerusalem, who also have a website with a number of references to this ex-US president. Matar first pointed out the percentages of blood in Obama's father. The pertinent excerpt was published on 19 Jun  2008, posted here:

Post # 16




__





						Loading…
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Toro




----------



## NotfooledbyW

eagle1462010 said:


> Hell we are screwed by our own politicians already...........but I understand PUTIN WANTS US DESTROYED.


Putin succeeded in brainwashing MAGA Comrads like you because you believe “we are screwed by our own politicians” and you fully agree with Putin that American multicultural liberal democracy is weak and broken. You believe every tucking lying word Trump and Putin says about liberal democracy ‘bad’ - Trump autocracy “good”   .  You are a deplorable American who is well appreciated in the Kremlin and MAR-a- Lago because you accept their alternate reality.



eagle1462010 said:


> . Had the left not stolen the election and put this weak as bitch in office I don't think Russia would be in Ukraine right now.
> 
> Putin owns Brandon. He's a bought off whore who is mentally incapable to continue..........which leaves us with the HO.......Almost comical until you see the dying people as a result.
> 
> Peace thru strength works.........we don't have that in office right now.


PUTIN could not have written a better script than that from one of his most useful MAGA idiots.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


>


Listen closely. Putin mentions NATO expansion time and time again


----------



## NotfooledbyW

GLASNOST said:


> *"Democracy"* sent in CIA agents in the first inspection team to plant false evidence of WMD's in Irak





GLASNOST said:


> Putin mentions NATO expansion time and time again



OF COURSE Adolph Putin MENTIONS NATO - not even a professional liar like PUTIN can justify his genocidal, global  terrorist, massive military attack against innocent civilians in Ukraine by expressing the truth that the Ukrainian people must die, submit or leave because he cannot have the former Soviet state and major ‘bread bssket’ to the world succumb to the weakness and danger of western multicultural liberal democratic rule where citizens have god given rights and will die for freedom and self rule. BEING OPPSED TO “Liberty” is not a good selling point for justifying genocide. SO ITS NATO and you swallow Putin’s foil with such ease.

Putin’s big lie is he had to invade because of NATO is related to Trump’s big lie that he failed a second term which Putin preferred because Biden stole the election  . Itis all related to Putin’s authoritarian ambition. So get out of the mind control he has over you.


----------



## eagle1462010

NotfooledbyW said:


> Putin succeeded in brainwashing MAGA Comrads like you because you believe “we are screwed by our own politicians” and you fully agree with Putin that American multicultural liberal democracy is weak and broken. You believe every tucking lying word Trump and Putin says about liberal democracy ‘bad’ - Trump autocracy “good”   .  You are a deplorable American who is well appreciated in the Kremlin and MAR-a- Lago because you accept their alternate reality.
> 
> 
> PUTIN could not have written a better script than that from one of his most useful MAGA idiots.


STFU  Earlier and throughout this thread i've been thrashing Putin.

So go play in traffic


----------



## NotfooledbyW

eagle1462010 said:


> STFU Earlier and throughout this thread i've been thrashing Putin.


While fulfilling Putin’s dream of destroying western multicultural liberal democracy through the hate messaging of  the MAGA White authoritarian Christian conservative political bases in Europe and the US.

Your public trashing of Putin means nothing to him or anybody else. YIY need to support liberal multicultural western Democracy or be on Putin’s team opposed. You are on Putin’s as a trasher to confuse liberal Democrats according to plan.


----------



## eagle1462010

NotfooledbyW said:


> While fulfilling Putin’s dream of destroying western multicultural liberal democracy through the hate messaging of  the MAGA White authoritarian Christian conservative political bases in Europe and the US.
> 
> Your public trashing of Putin means nothing to him or anybody else. YIY need to support liberal multicultural western Democracy or be on Putin’s team opposed. You are on Putin’s as a trasher to confuse liberal Democrats according to plan.


Why dont you make up your mind clown?

You trash me saying im Putins bitch then do a 180 when im not.

STFU  Moonbat


----------



## NotfooledbyW

eagle1462010 said:


> You trash me saying im Putins bitch then do a 180 when im not.


I’m not saying you are Putin‘s bitch. You are Donald Trump‘s bitch. And being that by default you give aid and comfort to the enemy Adolf Putin. You believe Trump’s big election lie and that more than anything gives aid and comfort to the enemy Adolf Putin.  It’s not what you are saying about Putin. It’s about what you are doing for him as a white nationalist anti-multicultural liberal democracy MAGA moron.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by NotfooledbyW​*western multicultural liberal democracy    *



*Liberal democracy* is perfectly OK...

Open societies where citizens have the right to speak their mind, choose their leaders, etc...

I don't want to see western liberal democracies replaced by autocracies like Russia.

But "*Multicultural*" is a batshit crazy ideology.

It is just code word for the destruction of the racial composition of a nation and white genocide.


----------



## Toro




----------



## José

Sweden has announced it will apply for a storm of russian bombs.


----------



## Toro

José said:


> Sweden has announced it will apply for a storm of russian bombs.



And you wonder why all their neighbors hate Russia.


----------



## Toro




----------



## eagle1462010

NotfooledbyW said:


> I’m not saying you are Putin‘s bitch. You are Donald Trump‘s bitch. And being that by default you give aid and comfort to the enemy Adolf Putin. You believe Trump’s big election lie and that more than anything gives aid and comfort to the enemy Adolf Putin.  It’s not what you are saying about Putin. It’s about what you are doing for him as a white nationalist anti-multicultural liberal democracy MAGA moron.


BS


----------



## Toro

Russians bring nothing except death and destruction.


----------



## José

Toro

You frequently express what I call "*the democratic argument*" (don't try to find it on the internet cause I made up the term). This argument in a nutshell conveys the idea that democratic states are intrinsically morally superior (considering the way they treat their own citizens let's leave their foreign policy aside).

I am a proponent of the democratic argument up to a point because it can be horribly misused.

Let me show you a valid use of the democratic argument:

*"Toro told me he's gonna stop buying chinese products cuz he doesn't want China to become the world leader or even one of the world powers because once it become one of them, it will project its authoritarian values to the rest of the world."*

This is a perfectly legitimate use of the "democratic argument" and it can be used not only by individual citizens like you but also by entire countries. If America, France or Italy decide to cut diplomatic relations with China to stop the country from becoming a fully industrialized nation they are well within their right.

An abuse of the democratic argument would be something like this:

*China doesn't have a right to its own territorial integrity, including Hong Kong and Taiwan, because it will destroy those two democratic societies and replaced them with a comunist dictatorship.*

China has a right to its territorial integrity regardless of the political and economic system it adopts capitalism, comunism, feudalism, etc... These are two completely unrelated topics. All the efforts should be made to convince China to preserve democratic freedoms in those territories but you cannot use the democratic argument to justify the continuation of 19th century british imperialism.

19th century America was a despicable racial dictatorship that was actively promoting the genocide of its indigenous population, enslaving people of black ancestry, denying civil rights to women, etc... Today this is correctly portrayed as a dark chapter in US history but you cannot use America's ethnocratic past to deny the right of the country to repel the 1812 british invasion even if 19th century Britain were a modern liberal democracy.

You should be extremely careful when you use the democratic argument because it goes both ways, Toro... It can be used against America and its allies too:

People here have endless debates about the nature of the ukrainian state. Some people say Maidan was not a revolution but a coup, they say the country is also run by oligarchs, Zelensky banned political parties and jailed political opponents etc... This is a scandalous abuse of the democratic argument being used against Ukraine.

Whether or not Ukraine is a democratic state is totally immaterial to the right of the country to defend itself against a foreign invasion. Even if the country were an european North Korea it would still have every right to fight the russian invaders.

Israel is a jewish racial dictatorship just like the America I described above and if we followed your beloved argument to its bitter final conclusions the world community should invade Israel and replace it by a democratic state.

The democratic argument you love so much is a legitimate argument that can be used but not *ABUSED*, Toro.

Russia has the same right to be angry with american military bases in her neighborhood today, being an autocratic state, as it had in 1993 when it was trying to implement a liberal democratic state. And let's not forget NATO expansion began BEFORE Russia's autocratic turn which weakens the democratic argument even further exposing the geopolical interests of western nations.

America had the right to oppose soviet military bases in Latin America and the Caribbean not because it threatened the security of a *democratic* state but because it threatened her security. Full stop. No adjectives needed.

Democratic states are not just a set of ideals of political and economic freedom... they are also national tribes, just like China, Russia, with their own selfish economic and political interests, dehumanization of foreigners (example, a homicide in America sometimes receives more press coverage than all the iraqi civiians killed in the gulf wars).

The democratic argument cannot be used as a facade to embellish each and every thing democratic societies do, Toro.

As most things in life, the democratic argument can and must be used but with moderation. We cannot allow it to become a "dictator" in our minds, if you forgive me the joke.


----------



## badger2

Toro said:


> And you wonder why all their neighbors hate Russia.
> 
> View attachment 629995


Ukraine: Western intel operations for the last 70 years finally successful in turning it into an illegitimate state and drug hub for Europe with accompanying nazism.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> View attachment 629995


*What kind of logic is this?*


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Ukraine: Western intel operations for the last 70 years finally successful in turning it into an illegitimate state and drug hub for Europe with accompanying nazism.


Thank you for putting everything into its proper perspective.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> Russians bring nothing except death and destruction.


It looks a lot better than the "liberation" of Baghdad.


----------



## Toro

José said:


> Toro
> 
> You frequently express what I call "*the democratic argument*" (don't try to find it on the internet cause I made up the term). This argument in a nutshell conveys the idea that democratic states are intrinsically morally superior (considering the way they treat their own citizens let's leave their foreign policy aside).
> 
> I am a proponent of the democratic argument up to a point because it can be horribly misused.
> 
> Let me show you a valid use of the democratic argument:
> 
> *"Toro told me he's gonna stop buying chinese products cuz he doesn't want China to become the world leader or even one of the world powers because once it become one of them, it will project its authoritarian values to the rest of the world."*
> 
> This is a perfectly legitimate use of the "democratic argument" and it can be used not only by individual citizens like you but also by entire countries. If America, France or Italy decide to cut diplomatic relations with China to stop the country from becoming a fully industrialized nation they are well within their right.
> 
> An abuse of the democratic argument would be something like this:
> 
> *China doesn't have a right to its own territorial integrity, including Hong Kong and Taiwan, because it will destroy those two democratic societies and replaced them with a comunist dictatorship.*
> 
> China has a right to its territorial integrity regardless of the political and economic system it adopts capitalism, comunism, feudalism, etc... These are two completely unrelated topics. All the efforts should be made to convince China to preserve democratic freedoms in those territories but you cannot use the democratic argument to justify the continuation of 19th century british imperialism.
> 
> 19th century America was a despicable racial dictatorship that was actively promoting the genocide of its indigenous population, enslaving people of black ancestry, denying civil rights to women, etc... Today this is correctly portrayed as a dark chapter in US history but you cannot use America's ethnocratic past to deny the right of the country to repel the 1812 british invasion even if 19th century Britain were a modern liberal democracy.
> 
> You should be extremely careful when you use the democratic argument because it goes both ways, Toro... It can be used against America and its allies too:
> 
> People here have endless debates about the nature of the ukrainian state. Some people say Maidan was not a revolution but a coup, they say the country is also run by oligarchs, Zelensky banned political parties and jailed political opponents etc... This is a scandalous abuse of the democratic argument being used against Ukraine.
> 
> Whether or not Ukraine is a democratic state is totally immaterial to the right of the country to defend itself against a foreign invasion. Even if the country were an european North Korea it would still have every right to fight the russian invaders.
> 
> Israel is a jewish racial dictatorship just like the America I described above and if we followed your beloved argument to its bitter final conclusions the world community should invade Israel and replace it by a democratic state.
> 
> The democratic argument you love so much is a legitimate argument that can be used but not *ABUSED*, Toro.
> 
> Russia has the same right to be angry with american military bases in her neighborhood today, being an autocratic state, as it had in 1993 when it was trying to implement a liberal democratic state. And let's not forget NATO expansion began BEFORE Russia's autocratic turn which weakens the democratic argument even further exposing the geopolical interests of western nations.
> 
> America had the right to oppose soviet military bases in Latin America and the Caribbean not because it threatened the security of a *democratic* state but because it threatened her security. Full stop. No adjectives needed.
> 
> Democratic states are not just a set of ideals of political and economic freedom... they are also national tribes, just like China, Russia, with their own selfish economic and political interests, dehumanization of foreigners (example, a homicide in America sometimes receives more press coverage than all the iraqi civiians killed in the gulf wars).
> 
> The democratic argument cannot be used as a facade to embellish each and every thing democratic societies do, Toro.
> 
> As most things in life, the democratic argument can and must be used but with moderation. We cannot allow it to become a "dictator" in our minds, if you forgive me the joke.


tl;dr


----------



## badger2

Since the US media is now mentioning nerve agents, we must counter by linking the biolabs, because the former is no doubt CIA-MI5-6-sponsored.

Until verifying a URL: "US examined the possibility that Russia could disguise a chemical attack by mixing in riot-control agents."

This is most likely a referral fo mace, but it was Dilyana Gaytandzhieva who was tracking the pathologies at the Lugar Resaerch Center, recalling that Lugar early on not only studied organophosporus nerve agents, but also went with Obama to Russia. The mysterious deaths of Filippino workers at the Lugar Center (see Dilyana's video) may link to nerve agents, their being used as insecticides.

Dilyana links us back to where we should be to counter the propganda should it arise:

2017 Mar 17 Dilyana Gaytanzhieva on Porton Down and Novichok








						Salisbury Nerve Agent Attack Reveals $70 Million Pentagon Program at Porton Down - Global Research
					

The Pentagon has spent at least $70 million on military experiments involving tests with deadly viruses and chemical agents at Porton Down – the UK military laboratory near the city of Salisbury. The secretive biological and chemical research facility is located just 13 km from where on 4th...




					www.globalresearch.ca
				




Then linking with Helena with Dilyana's investigation of biolabs.

The Globalist Wolves of Ukraine








						The Globalist Wolves of Ukraine
					

The globalist wolves of Ukraine are the offspring of Soros and his design on a contained elite world as he lays on his deathbed




					helenaglass.net
				



'The Economist is already estimating the proverbial 'cost' to rebuild Ukraine, with a whopping price tag of $540 billion -- which in construction terms can easily inflate to $675-$700 billion. Upgrades to the biolabs would add a few billion to the multi-billion price tag on 13-30 labs, but rebuilding ports to upgrade the Mafia Trafficking and 'lost revenue' would likely be a priority.'

We're not finished investigating biolabs.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Since the US media is now mentioning nerve agents, we must counter by linking the biolabs, because the former is no doubt CIA-MI5-6-sponsored.
> 
> Until verifying a URL: "US examined the possibility that Russia could disguise a chemical attack by mixing in riot-control agents."
> 
> This is most likely a referral fo mace, but it was Dilyana Gaytandzhieva who was tracking the pathologies at the Lugar Resaerch Center, recalling that Lugar early on not only studied organophosporus nerve agents, but also went with Obama to Russia. The mysterious deaths of Filippino workers at the Lugar Center (see Dilyana's video) may link to nerve agents, their being used as insecticides.
> 
> Dilyana links us back to where we should be to counter the propganda should it arise:
> 
> 2017 Mar 17 Dilyana Gaytanzhieva on Porton Down and Novichok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salisbury Nerve Agent Attack Reveals $70 Million Pentagon Program at Porton Down - Global Research
> 
> 
> The Pentagon has spent at least $70 million on military experiments involving tests with deadly viruses and chemical agents at Porton Down – the UK military laboratory near the city of Salisbury. The secretive biological and chemical research facility is located just 13 km from where on 4th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then linking with Helena with Dilyana's investigation of biolabs.
> 
> The Globalist Wolves of Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Globalist Wolves of Ukraine
> 
> 
> The globalist wolves of Ukraine are the offspring of Soros and his design on a contained elite world as he lays on his deathbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helenaglass.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Economist is already estimating the proverbial 'cost' to rebuild Ukraine, with a whopping price tag of $540 billion -- which in construction terms can easily inflate to $675-$700 billion. Upgrades to the biolabs would add a few billion to the multi-billion price tag on 13-30 labs, but rebuilding ports to upgrade the Mafia Trafficking and 'lost revenue' would likely be a priority.'
> 
> We're not finished investigating biolabs.


An extremely informative response. Thank you! 🏅


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Toro*
> tl;dr



LOL... so let me sum it up for you.

I agree with you on the superiority of western values (except multiracialism that is an ideology whose insanity defies description).

But democratic values can't become a  sacred cow we worship every morning and makes us legitimize everything democratic states do and take away all the rights of non-democratic states.

There is such a thing as making too much of a good argument.


----------



## Toro

José said:


> LOL... so let me sum it up for you.
> 
> I agree with you on the superiority of western values (except multiracialism that is an ideology whose insanity defies description).
> 
> But democratic values can't become a  sacred cow we worship every morning and makes us legitimize everything democratic states do and take away all the rights of non-democratic states.
> 
> There is such a thing as making too much of a good argument.



It’s complicated.  We haven’t always been particularly good at promoting democracy. Most Latin Americans would be rightly skeptical of Americans saying democracy is the most important thing.

But in this case, it’s critical because it’s intertwined with self-determination.  The Ukrainian people have repeatedly demonstrated that they don’t want to be under the thumb of Russia, especially under the thumb of someone like Putin who says Ukraine isn’t a real country and has implemented barbaric tactics in Syria and Chechnya. 

Russians have subjugated and slaughtered millions of Ukrainians over the last century.  Given the choice of being part of Europe or Russia, most Ukrainians choose Europe.  And who can blame them?


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> .... We haven’t always been particularly good at promoting democracy. .......


That's because you (USA) haven't got much of it. You can't claim "leader of democracy" but conduct yourselves as Fascists and expect others to see it as Democratic. 

The US is wielding a double-edged sword where both sides are blunt. Real Democracies (western Europe et al.) scoff at the US with its inferior Democratic principles while the unenlightened (Middle East) are under the impression that American Fascism really is democracy and so they want no part of it.


----------



## Toro

GLASNOST said:


> That's because you (USA) haven't got much of it. You can't claim "leader of democracy" but conduct yourselves as Fascists and expect others to see it as Democratic.
> 
> The US is wielding a double-edged sword where both sides are blunt. Real Democracies (western Europe et al.) scoff at the US with its inferior Democratic principles while the unenlightened (Middle East) are under the impression that American Fascism really is democracy and so they want no part of it.



The US is much more democratic than Western Europe.

I’m Canadian. I also lived in the UK. When I first saw my ballot after I became an American citizen, I was flabbergasted. It was four pages long and had 33 different things I was to vote on, including “Soil and Conservation Officer.”  We do this every two years. We are the most democratic nation on earth by far.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> The US is much more democratic than Western Europe.
> 
> I’m Canadian. I also lived in the UK. When I first saw my ballot after I became an American citizen, I was flabbergasted. It was four pages long and had 33 different things I was to vote on, including “Soil and Conservation Officer.”  We do this every two years. We are the most democratic nation on earth by far.


*You've been lied to and you ate it with a tablespoon. The US isn't even a full democracy. See for yourself:*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

GLASNOST said:


> That's because you (USA) haven't got much of it. You can't claim "leader of democracy" but conduct yourselves as Fascists and expect others to see it as Democratic.


Trump’s white Christian and not so Christian but nationalistic fascist leaning   followers and the Trump BIG  lie that he was the winner in 2020 Is a problem in America for sure.  However most minority Americans and white progressive Americans still believe in democracy. It’s troubling that the MAGA mob and Republican Party do not believe in the concept of law and the constitutional right to and ability vote and be counted for every American law abiding citizen if they ain’t, Bible and gun toting white or at least submissive  to politically active white evangelical Christian’s concept of what is good for America.

So we have the strongest multicultural pluralist democracy in the world with the most powerful military in the history of mankind survive five years of Trump, Putin and all their minions trying to destroy us. They are losing but you obviously can’t know it from whatever ideological bubble in which you live.

Ukraine appreciates us and wants more from us not less because the people there understand the sacred value of what American democracy represents  Dint judge us based in the white nationalistic basis of Trumpism.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

GLASNOST said:


> That's because you (USA) haven't got much of it. You can't claim "leader of democracy" but conduct yourselves as Fascists and expect others to see it as Democratic.


What is Putin conducting himself as right now?


----------



## Ringo

I do not recall that leaders of other countries flew to visit Hussein in Baghdad during the American aggression.
The americans scattered leaflets from the air with appeals to the civilian population to sit in basements, and they just carpet-bomb the capital of Iraq.

But the barbarians are russians...


----------



## badger2

NotfooledbyW said:


> Trump’s white Christian and not so Christian but nationalistic fascist leaning   followers and the Trump BIG  lie that he was the winner in 2020 Is a problem in America for sure.  However most minority Americans and white progressive Americans still believe in democracy. It’s troubling that the MAGA mob and Republican Party do not believe in the concept of law and the constitutional right to and ability vote and be counted for every American law abiding citizen if they ain’t, Bible and gun toting white or at least submissive  to politically active white evangelical Christian’s concept of what is good for America.
> 
> So we have the strongest multicultural pluralist democracy in the world with the most powerful military in the history of mankind survive five years of Trump, Putin and all their minions trying to destroy us. They are losing but you obviously can’t know it from whatever ideological bubble in which you live.
> 
> Ukraine appreciates us and wants more from us not less because the people there understand the sacred value of what American democracy represents  Dint judge us based in the white nationalistic basis of Trumpism.


While London appreciates the drugs that flow from Ukraine as a drug hub for Europe, Uky is most illegitimate since 2014 Maidan, noticing that underlying your premise is the xian mafia myth about America's founding. Your required syllabus, in which George Washington does not pray at Valley Forge, is Seidel, The Founding Myth: Why Christian Nationalism is Un-American).


----------



## badger2

The ratings list in post # 1,100 will be interesting in comparison to pertinent 'democratic' events  reported in Western media.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

badger2 said:


> Uky is most illegitimate since 2014 Maidan,



is Vladimir Putin‘s genocide and terrorism and wanton demolition of entire cities in Ukraine legitimate in your view? Or do you actually believe the drug mafia in Ukraine are blowing up the cities and bombing railroad stations women and children and elderly to make Putin look bad?


----------



## badger2

NotfooledbyW said:


> is Vladimir Putin‘s genocide and terrorism and wanton demolition of entire cities in Ukraine legitimate in your view? Or do you actually believe the drug mafia in Ukraine are blowing up the cities and bombing railroad stations women and children and elderly to make Putin look bad?


Yes, we agree with Scott Ritter that Ukraine was killing their own at BuchA: zachistka.


----------



## GLASNOST

badger2 said:


> Yes, we agree with Scott Ritter that Ukraine was killing their own at BuchA: zachistka.


Yes, it's true. It cannot be denied. Scott Ritter was right!


----------



## GLASNOST

NotfooledbyW said:


> ...... do you actually believe the drug mafia in Ukraine are blowing up the cities and bombing railroad stations women and children and elderly to make Putin look bad?


 Who said they are doing it _"to make Putin look bad"_? Nazis don't need ulterior motives to destroy lives. Did the Nazis murder 6 million Jews just to make the western Allies look bad?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

GLASNOST said:


> s. Did the Nazis murder 6 million Jews just to make the western Allies look bad?



…. and the Ukrainians elected a Jewish patriot and hero to be their president standing tall against Putin‘s aggression. So what is your point, ignorant bird flipper!

Is English a second language for you or what?


----------



## Ringo

It is noteworthy that the statement of the Serbian president that the European Union forced his country to vote in the UN for sanctions against Russia through blackmail and threats did not arouse any interest either in the democratic media or the liberal European public.

Well, Europe threatened, blackmailed... Well, yeah! What's the big deal?


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

NotfooledbyW said:


> …. and the Ukrainians elected a Jewish patriot and hero to be their president standing tall against Putin‘s aggression. So what is your point, ignorant bird flipper!
> 
> Is English a second language for you or what?



Da


----------



## badger2

NotfooledbyW said:


> …. and the Ukrainians elected a Jewish patriot and hero to be their president standing tall against Putin‘s aggression. So what is your point, ignorant bird flipper!
> 
> Is English a second language for you or what?


Nuts. Putin is doing more than a drug bust to stop a CIA-cocaine-addicted president. He's doing denazification.  "There is no doubt there is a Real." (Jacques Lacan).


----------



## badger2

Ringo said:


> It is noteworthy that the statement of the Serbian president that the European Union forced his country to vote in the UN for sanctions against Russia through blackmail and threats did not arouse any interest either in the democratic media or the liberal European public.
> 
> Well, Europe threatened, blackmailed... Well, yeah! What's the big deal?


China just delivered a shipment to Serbia. They're not buying the mafia cult either.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> View attachment 630644


Sweden hasn't got a snowball's chance in hell to accomplish any military successes and an all-out invasion of Sweden would have Swedes scampering for the nearest exit out of the country. Sweden's internal problems make the nation useless. Here is an example of Swedish courage: Swedish police vs. Arab protesters. Note the police with tails between their legs beating a hasty retreat with sirens blaring!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

badger2 said:


> Yes, we agree with Scott Ritter that Ukraine was killing their own at BuchA: zachistka.


Agree with what? Scott Ritter is not in Ukraine witnessing anything that happened anywhere in Ukraine.


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> Sweden hasn't got a snowball's chance in hell to accomplish any military successes and an all-out invasion of Sweden would have Swedes scampering for the nearest exit out of the country. Sweden's internal problems make the nation useless. Here is an example of Swedish courage: Swedish police vs. Arab protesters. Note the police with tails between their legs beating a hasty retreat with sirens blaring!


That doesn't matter, basically. What is needed from Sweden is land and sea swathes freely used by Nato forces.


----------



## Toro

GLASNOST said:


> Sweden hasn't got a snowball's chance in hell to accomplish any military successes and an all-out invasion of Sweden would have Swedes scampering for the nearest exit out of the country. Sweden's internal problems make the nation useless. Here is an example of Swedish courage: Swedish police vs. Arab protesters. Note the police with tails between their legs beating a hasty retreat with sirens blaring!



Given how pathetic you guys have been, Sweden is probably feeling pretty confident by now. Especially since you couldn’t get by the Finns!  LOL


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> That doesn't matter, basically. What is needed from Sweden is land and sea swathes freely used by Nato forces.


I  don't think so. Much of the Baltic is already in NATO's reach. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> Given how pathetic you guys have been, Sweden is probably feeling pretty confident by now. Especially since you couldn’t get by the Finns!  LOL


You are determined to make the most absurd comments on this forum.


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> I  don't think so. Much of the Baltic is already in NATO's reach. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland.


Southern and Eastern part of the Baltic, with Denmark being on the West. In this configuration, the Eastern part is the most vulnerable. 

If you look at a map, you will see that three Baltic states form an appendix which can be cut off by Russia's offensive from Belarus and Kaliningrad oblast. Basically, in this configuration defending these three states becomes meaningless. 

Joining Finland and Sweden to Nato forms a whole new flanc for Russian troops to put their attention to. Also, it makes possible to organize massive air and sea 'bridges' for Nato troops all across the Baltic.


----------



## GLASNOST

ESay said:


> Southern and Eastern part of the Baltic, with Denmark being on the West. In this configuration, the Eastern part is the most vulnerable.
> 
> If you look at a map, you will see that three Baltic states form an appendix which can be cut off by Russia's offensive from Belarus and Kaliningrad oblast. Basically, in this configuration defending these three states becomes meaningless.
> 
> Joining Finland and Sweden to Nato forms a whole new flanc for Russian troops to put their attention to. Also, it makes possible to organize massive air and sea 'bridges' for Nato troops all across the Baltic.


Swedish troops are as flaccid as Biden's dick and rockets & missiles don't need proximity.


----------



## ESay

GLASNOST said:


> Swedish troops are as flaccid as Biden's dick and rockets & missiles don't need proximity.


What Swedish troops are doesn't matter, basically. 

War isn't fought only by rockets and missiles. Look at a war in Ukraine. Tanks and mechanized infantry units are widely used.


----------



## Ringo

Toro said:


> View attachment 630708



Yes, idiot, if you don't want nazi Germany to strengthen, you attack nazis when it wants to annex Czechoslovakia, and don't give it to them in Munich.


----------



## badger2

Unverified internet discourse:

"Russia warns of nuke and hypersonic deployment to Baltic."

No doubt, there will be Kinzhals.


----------



## Toro

Trying to provoke NATO









						NATO Scrambling More Often in Response to Russian Jets Near Poland | Air & Space Forces Magazine
					

Russia is increasingly harassing NATO aircraft near Polish air space, reinforcing the need for both Polish and NATO air policing




					www.airforcemag.com


----------



## Toro

Ringo said:


> Yes, idiot, if you don't want nazi Germany to strengthen, you attack nazis when it wants to annex Czechoslovakia, and don't give it to them in Munich.



Russia is a fascist state.


----------



## GLASNOST

Toro said:


> Trying to provoke NATO


*It's the other way round:*


----------



## cvs22

Mariupol Residents Accuse Ukraine Of Firing On Civilians​


----------

